# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  USA : la lutte sur la neutralit du net est relance avec un nouveau projet de loi

## Malick

*USA : Trump choisit un fervent opposant  la neutralit du Net pour diriger la FCC,* 
*il s'agit du rpublicain Ajit Pai*

Le prsident des tats-Unis nouvellement lu Donald Trump vient de nommer le rpublicain Ajit Pai comme prsident de la Federal Communications Commission (FCC). 

Rappelons que la Federal Communications Commission (Commission fdrale des communications ) est une agence indpendante du gouvernement des tats-Unis. Elle a t cre par le Congrs amricain en 1934 et a en charge de rguler les tlcommunications ainsi que les contenus des missions de radio, tlvision et Internet.

Dans un billet publi sur son compte Twitter, le nouveau prsident de l'organe rgulateur du secteur des tlcommunications Ajit Pai sest flicit de cette nomination et remercie le prsident Trump pour la confiance qu'il a porte en lui. _ Ce 23 janvier 2017, j'exprime toute ma reconnaissance et ma gratitude au nouveau prsident des tats-Unis Donald Trump qui m'a choisi pour tre le 34e prsident de la Federal Communications Commission (FCC) des tats-Unis. Je suis impatient de travailler avec la nouvelle administration en place, mes collgues de la Commission, les membres du Congrs ainsi que le public amricain afin que tous les citoyens amricains puissent bnficier des avantages de l're numrique. _, a dclar Ajit Pai. 


D'aprs les informations recueillies, M. Ajit Pai est commissaire  la FCC depuis le mois de mai 2012 soit plus de quatre ans dj et sa nomination  la tte de la structure ne ncessiterait pas de validation par le Congrs. Toutefois, Ajit Pai s'est principalement fait remarquer sur la scne politique grce  ses positions relatives au principe de neutralit du Net. En effet, il s'est fortement oppos  ce principe qui a t adopt en 2015 sur proposition de son prdcesseur  la tte de la FCC en l'occurrence Tom Wheeler. Il convient de rappeler que la neutralit du Net a comme objectif de garantir un accs  Internet  tous les citoyens sans discrimination sur les contenus qui y sont changs.

Il convient de rappeler qu'au mois de novembre dernier, Ajit Pai tait dj contre le fait que les oprateurs soient obligs de demander une autorisation  leurs clients avant de pouvoir exploiter les donnes confidentielles les concernant. Un mois aprs, notamment en dcembre dernier, Ajit Pai affirmait que les rgles relatives  la neutralit du Net avaient besoin d'tre revues le plus rapidement possible. _ Nous devons travailler afin de faire disparatre toutes ces rgles qui constituent un frein aux investissements,  linnovation et  la cration demplois. _, avait-il dclar  l'poque.

Source : Federal Communications Commission

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette nomination ?

----------


## fodger

::aie:: 

Trump est parti pour rendre le monde encore plus instable; cette administration va trs certainement chercher  contrler le web.

----------


## Ryu2000

> M. Ajit Pai est commissaire  la FCC depuis le mois de mai 2012 soit plus de quatre ans dj


C'est dj pas un type au pif, il travaillait dj l.
a pourrait tre pire...




> cette administration va trs certainement chercher  contrler le web.


Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible de faire ce genre de chose.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutra....C3.A9finition
Et de toute faon la neutralit du net, quelque part c'est qu'il n'y ait pas de priorit sur les rseaux.
Qu'aucun paquet ne soit prioritaire par rapport  un autre.
transmission des donnes par les oprateurs sans en examiner le contenu ;transmission des donnes sans prise en compte de la source ou de la destination des donnes ;transmission des donnes sans privilgier un protocole de communication ;transmission des donnes sans en altrer le contenu.

Sans la neutralit du web, certains utilisateurs seraient prioritaire sur les rseaux.

===============
Les gros points :
GlobalementNe pas surveiller les donnesNe pas modifier les sitesNe pas ralentir l'accs  certains sites et protocoles

"Ne pas surveiller les donnes" c'est dj un peu mort pour les USA...
Ils surveillent le monde entier...

----------


## TallyHo

> cette administration va trs certainement chercher  contrler le web


Si tu crois que a n'a pas dj commenc avant son arrive...

----------


## Heliogabale

Ok, rien de trs surprenant.... mais trs frustrant.

On dirait un mauvais remake (c'est dire !!) de WarsGames (1983)....

Pour nous, les quidam moyens, il ne nous resterait qu' s'incliner ? Non,  chacun de faire sa part dans la contestation. Un post sur un blog ne sert pas  grand chose, car il sera dtourn et utilis pour autre chose..... A l'image du compte Twitter de Trump arrosant de mpris tous ceux qui n'ont pas de perruque rousse ..... 

(Rousse... pourquoi pas, j'suis pas raciste)

Je suis en colre. Les golden de la Silicon Valley restent silencieux maintenant qu'il est lu. 
Surement occups  voir comment ragir grce  un fichier excel...

Lamentable

----------


## TallyHo

> Je suis en colre. Les golden de la Silicon Valley restent silencieux maintenant qu'il est lu. 
> Surement occups  voir comment ragir grce  un fichier excel...
> 
> Lamentable


On ne sait pas tout ce qui se dit... Ils restent peut-tre silencieux aprs avoir obtenu des garanties ou des contre-parties.

----------


## pcdwarf

> La neutralit du Net a comme objectif de garantir un accs  Internet  tous les citoyens sans discrimination sur les contenus qui y sont changs.


C'est pas faux mais rducteur.
En pratique, a a comme objectif de faire en sorte que l'internet fonctionne  peu prs bien.

Des rseaux non-neutres qui routent en fonction de critres non techniques (comprendre foireux) selon d'o vous venez ou quel protocole vous parlez, il y en a dj. Et ca pose des problmes de fous.

----------


## FreeSample

Ok, question noob here: pourquoi Trump lit-il quelqu'un  un poste non-gouvernemental dj? L'administration amricaine me surprend encore et toujours...

----------


## Grogro

Surtout : qu'est-ce que a va concrtement changer ?

----------


## wakiza11

Les tats unis n'ont pas attendu donald trump pour trumper tous le monde.

- Windows 10 est une sorte de camisole informatique, les rpochaines ditiions vont doucement insrer ce fantasme de dmatrialisation de votre disque dur sur serveur microsoft et partenaires. Le tout analys a des fins "d'optimisations" (Linux marche trs bien)
- L'accs au web dja control par les tats unis (j'utilise qwant)
- Diffusion mdia et support mdia control par les tats unis .. youtube, introduction de logiciel de malveillant dans les support de tlchargement a d'inciter tous le monde a n'user que de store trucs machin
- et etc ...

On ne dcouvre rien. Effectivement, les liberts individuelles seraient un retour en arrire et une menance pour les interets de ces socits USA qui contrlent dja le net et au-dela, en controle l'volution et un devenir.

"Amrica firts"

Je serais favorable a "Europe First" en commencant a ce que cesse cette situation ou ces mmes socits ne payent pas d'impos ou vitent d'en payer pour finalement dtruire NOS emplois et perspectives de dveloppement.

On peut trs bien satisfaire tous nos besoins sans microsoft, google facebook et etc ... ca marche trs bien de mon cot ... Qwant, moteur de recherche francais et sans pistage, marche trs bien et toutes les distribution Linux marchent beaucoup mieux que windows.

Revoir la distrib francaise mandrake serais un plus.

Europe FIRST (des milliards d'arrirs d'impos parait il ....)

----------


## Coriolan

*USA : le prsident de la FCC propose de supprimer la neutralit du Net*
*Un principe auquel s'opposent farouchement les FAI amricains*

Ctait prvisible, aprs la suppression des rgles de protection de la vie prive des Amricains sur Internet, le prsident de la Federal Communications Commission (FCC), Ajit Pai, a propos mercredi de supprimer les rgles dictes par ladministration Obama en matire de neutralit du Net. Pour les non-connaisseurs, la neutralit du Net est un principe fondateur dInternet. Il garantit en effet que les oprateurs tlcom ne discriminent pas les communications de leurs utilisateurs, mais demeurent de simples transmetteurs d'informations. Ce principe permet  tous les utilisateurs, quelles que soient leurs ressources, d'accder au mme rseau dans son entier.

Ajit Pai, qui est un fervent opposant  la neutralit du Net, a t nomm par le prsident Trump comme prsident de la FCC. Rappelons que la Federal Communications Commission (Commission fdrale des communications) est une agence indpendante du gouvernement des tats-Unis. Elle a t cre par le Congrs amricain en 1934 et a la mission de rguler les tlcommunications ainsi que les contenus des missions de radio, tlvision et Internet.

En fvrier 2015, sous l'administration Obama, la FCC a adopt des rgles visant  garantir cette neutralit du Net. En vertu de ces rgles, les fournisseurs d'accs Internet se doivent de traiter avec quit tous les flux de donnes sur Internet. Ces rgles excluent par exemple toute discrimination  l'gard de la source, de la destination ou du contenu de l'information transmise sur le rseau, et donc pas d'Internet  deux voies. En tant que simple commissaire  la FCC  cette poque, Ajit Pai avait vot contre l'adoption de ces rgles qu'il estime d'ailleurs tre une erreur. Et maintenant qu'il est  la tte de la FCC, il a propos de les supprimer.  

 Voulons-nous que le gouvernement contrle Internet ? Ou voulons-nous adopter une approche souple ?  Comme celle qui tait en place entre 1996 et 2015 , a-t-il demand.

Ajit Pai a indiqu que cette proposition sera soumise au vote le 18 mai, toutefois, il a indiqu quil ne compte pas prendre linitiative de supprimer les rgles en vigueur avant que la FCC ne mne des consultations publiques  ce sujet, ce qui pourrait staler sur plusieurs mois.

Au dbut de ce mois, Ajit Pai a eu une rencontre en priv avec un groupe d'entreprises de tlcommunications, y compris AT&T, Verizon et Comcast, qui se plaignent de ne pas pouvoir rguler le trafic Internet efficacement et disent tre dcourages d'investir pour dvelopper leurs capacits. Il en a t conclu que le prsident de la FCC veut remplacer les rgles actuelles de neutralit du Net par des engagements volontaires des fournisseurs d'accs Internet. Autrement dit, les FAI ne seront plus contraints par la FCC de respecter la neutralit du Net, mais ils devraient eux-mmes s'engager volontairement envers leurs clients  respecter ces rgles dans leurs accords de services.

Ajit Pai a galement reu l'Internet Association, regroupant notamment Facebook et Alphabet. Au nom de la Silicon Valley, le PDG d'Internet Association, Michael Beckerman, a exhort la FCC  prserver les rgles de neutralit du Net adoptes par la FCC en 2015. Les supprimer  aurait pour rsultat un Internet de moindre qualit pour les usagers et moins d'innovation en ligne , assure lorganisation.

Le plan dAjit Pai sera donc soumis au vote ds le mois de mai, et dj le camp dmocrate promet un  tsunami de rsistance  si Trump sattaque  lhritage de Barack Obama dans ce domaine.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  USA : la Silicon Valley exhorte le prsident de la FCC  prserver la neutralit du Net, qui se trouve  nouveau menace avec une initiative en cours
 ::fleche::  USA : Donald Trump autorise les FAI  vendre l'historique Web des internautes sans leur consentement, quelles solutions pour les Amricains ?

----------


## Grogro

Les USA tant moteurs de l'Internet, je crains une contagion  terme du reste du monde. Et particulirement en Europe o les lobbies sont tout puissants  la commission europenne.

----------


## Aurelien Plazzotta

> Voulons-nous que le gouvernement contrle Internet ? Ou voulons-nous adopter une approche souple ?


ou comment poser deux fois la mme question en crant l'illusion du choix...

Quant au prtendu "tsunami de rsistance", il s'agit simplement de faire croire qu'une partie du personnel politique lutte pour dfendre les liberts afin de convaincre pernicieusement les citoyens qu'il est inutile de les dfendre eux-mmes.
Les dmocrates s'en contrefoutent de la neutralit du net. Si faire croire ceci ou cela leur permet de renouveller leur mandat, ils promettent des choses lorsque des journalistes sont prsents devant eux, mais personne ne mnera le moindre combat.

Ils ont dj trouv leur cheval de bataille pour la prochaine lection prsidentielle amricaine...

Un moyen vritable de protger la neutralit du net est de dcentraliser l'ICANN et dissoudre la FCC.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*USA : un projet de loi pour supprimer la neutralit du Net*
*et interdire des initiatives visant  la restaurer  lavenir*

Au nom de  la libert de lInternet , neuf snateurs amricains veulent sacrifier la neutralit du Net aux tats-Unis. Rappelons-le, la neutralit du Net ou du rseau est un principe fondateur d'Internet. Il vise  garantir un traitement quitable du trafic Internet par les oprateurs tlcom, qui deviennent alors de simples transmetteurs dinformation. Ce principe permet  tous les utilisateurs, quelles que soient leurs ressources, d'accder au mme rseau dans son intgralit.

La neutralit du Net soppose toutefois  la libert dInternet telle que le conoivent ces snateurs amricains : un Internet libre dans le sens o les fournisseurs daccs Internet (FAI) seront libres de toute contrainte. Cest--dire libres de traiter le trafic Internet comme ils le souhaitent, selon la source, la destination ou le contenu de l'information transmise sur le rseau, et donc libres de crer un Internet  deux voies ; des pratiques que ladministration Obama a bannies avec des rgles adoptes en fvrier 2015 et connues sous la dnomination Open Internet Order.

Ce mouvement pour la suppression de la neutralit du Net tait pressenti aprs que Trump a nomm le rpublicain Ajit Pai, un fervent opposant  ce principe,  la tte de la Federal Communications Commission (FCC). Le mois dernier, Ajit Pai est finalement pass  laction en annonant son intention de supprimer lOpen Internet Order, adopt par ladministration Obama pour garantir la neutralit du Net.  lissue dune rencontre en priv avec un groupe d'entreprises de tlcommunications, il en est ressorti que le prsident de la FCC comptait annuler les rgles de neutralit du Net actuelles et les remplacer par des engagements volontaires des fournisseurs d'accs Internet. Autrement dit, les FAI ne seront plus contraints par la FCC de respecter la neutralit du Net, mais ils devraient eux-mmes s'engager volontairement envers leurs clients  respecter ces rgles dans leurs accords de services.

Ajit Pai a galement dcid de cder la responsabilit du traitement quitable du trafic Web  la Federal Trade Commission (FTC), qui est dote dun pouvoir beaucoup plus faible pour veiller au respect de la neutralit du Net.

Cest en soutien au prsident de la FCC que les neuf snateurs amricains, tous rpublicains, ont dpos un projet de loi ce lundi, qui vise non seulement  annuler lOpen Internet Order, mais galement  interdire  la FCC dessayer de restaurer la neutralit du Net  lavenir, une fois qu'elle sera supprime. Le projet baptis _Restoring Internet Freedom Act_ a t dpos par le snateur Mike Lee, et est coparrain par les snateurs John Cornyn, Tom Cotton, Ted Cruz, Ron Johnson, Rand Paul, Thom Tillis, Ben Sasse et James Inhofe.

Pour le snateur Mike Lee,  peu de secteurs [de l'conomie amricaine] ont t aussi dynamiques et innovants que [celui de] l'Internet , et cela sexplique par le fait que le gouvernement fdral a adopt une approche visant  permettre un Internet libre facilitant linnovation.   Mais maintenant, ce moteur de croissance est menac par l'Open Internet Order de 2015 de la Federal Communications Commission , dit-il.  C'est pourquoi jintroduis le _Restoring Internet Freedom Act_, qui vise  annuler l'Open Internet Order et interdit  la FCC d'adopter des rgles similaires  l'avenir .

Sexprimant au sujet de ce projet de loi, le snateur Ted Cruz du Texas ajoute que cela permet de  protger les principes d'un Internet ouvert et reconnat l'effet de transformation que l'Internet a eu sur la vie des Amricains, en gnrant des milliards de dollars de nouvelles activits conomiques et des millions d'emplois .  Nous devons prserver un Internet libre et ouvert , poursuit-il,  et donner une stabilit aux entreprises et utilisateurs oprant dans l'cosystme Internet , a-t-il ajout.

Sources : Communiqu de presse du snateur Mike Lee, Extrait du Restoring Internet Freedom Act

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  La neutralit du Net soppose-t-elle vraiment aux principes d'un Internet libre et ouvert ?
 ::fleche::  Si oui, lequel des deux principes (neutralit du Net et libert de l'Internet) est-il le plus important pour les internautes et l'conomie ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  USA : la Silicon Valley exhorte le prsident de la FCC  prserver la neutralit du Net, qui se trouve  nouveau menace avec une initiative en cours
 ::fleche::  Le changement  la tte des tats-Unis pourrait entriner l'abandon de la neutralit du Net, qui fut vote pour limiter le pouvoir des FAI
 ::fleche::  USA : Donald Trump autorise les FAI  vendre l'historique Web des internautes sans leur consentement, quelles solutions pour les Amricains ?

----------


## Marco46

L on est vraiment dans la novlangue.

C'est parce que la neutralit du net est plus ou moins respecte qu'on peut voir arriver de nouveaux entrants et donc que l'on a de l'innovation. Si vous laissez les FAI discriminer en fonction de la source ou de la destination vous vous retrouvez avec un rseau  page des deux cts (utilisateurs et fournisseur de services).

Page pour les fournisseurs de services qui devront payer pour tre disponibles aux abonns du FAI X. Par exemple Youtube devrait payer pour tre accessible aux abonns d'Orange.
Page pour les utilisateurs qui devront payer pour accder aux services X, Y ou Z rfrencs par le FAI X. Par exemple madame Michu connecte via Orange devrait payer pour accder  Youtube.

On comprend bien le bnfice pour les FAI ...

Le terme "libert de l'internet" tel que conu par ces snateurs c'est en fait "libert pour les FAI de niquer tout le monde". C'est comme si on autorisait les fabricants de lunette  taxer les diteurs pour que leurs livres soient lisibles avec les lunettes fabriqus par l'entreprise bidule, et les utilisateurs des lunettes de l'entreprise bidule  tre taxs pour lire les livres de leurs choix disponibles sur les lunettes bidules.

C'est du grand n'importe quoi et c'est simplement la fin d'internet.

----------


## kedare

> Page pour les fournisseurs de services qui devront payer pour tre disponibles aux abonns du FAI X. Par exemple Youtube devrait payer pour tre accessible aux abonns d'Orange.


Ce problme existe depuis bien longtemps sur les accord de Peering entre AS (Autonomous System).

Exemple: Google doit peer avec Microsoft avec une grande capacit d'interco (Disons 8x100G): Qui paye qui (Les SFP 100G, les fibres/channels, les quipements de bordure, les MUX) ? Dans ce cas la il n'y a pas de rgle universelle... Ca se ngocie.

T'inquiete pas que si Orange veux que Youtube paye, et que Youtube refuse et bloque l'accs depuis Orange (Ou mieux, met un gros message comme quoi Orange bloque volontairement Youtube et conseil d'utiliser un autre FAI), Orange va vite faire marche arrire  ::):

----------


## Invit

> T'inquiete pas que si Orange veux que Youtube paye, et que Youtube refuse et bloque l'accs depuis Orange (Ou mieux, met un gros message comme quoi Orange bloque volontairement Youtube et conseil d'utiliser un autre FAI), Orange va vite faire marche arrire


C'est probablement vrai pour youtube, mais pour la PME en pleine croissance qui commence a faire parler d'elle il se passe quoi ? C'est bien l tout le problme de l'internet  plusieurs vitesses.

----------


## Gunny

> Le terme "libert de l'internet" tel que conu par ces snateurs c'est en fait "libert pour les FAI de niquer tout le monde".


Bienvenue aux USA... La notion de libert y a t totalement dtourne et ne signifie plus "libert individuelle", mais "libert des entreprises".

----------


## Grogro

> Bienvenue aux USA... La notion de libert y a t totalement dtourne et ne signifie plus "libert individuelle", mais "libert des entreprises".


Ou plus simplement : libert du renard dans le poulailler fliqu  l'extrme. Et on a appel cela "libralisme" afin de pousser la plaisanterie un peu plus loin.

----------


## abriotde

> Libralisme


Aux Etats-Unis le libralisme est pouss a son extrme. Au point que l'on se demande pourquoi il n'y a pas la libert de tuer aux USA. Quoique, si on a les bons avocat on doit pouvoir faire passer a pour de l'autodfense.

----------


## Gunny

> Aux Etats-Unis le libralisme est pouss a son extrme. Au point que l'on se demande pourquoi il n'y a pas la libert de tuer aux USA. Quoique, si on a les bons avocat on doit pouvoir faire passer a pour de l'autodfense.


Tu rigoles mais... 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_doctrine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stand-your-ground_law

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Consultation sur la neutralit du Net aux USA : le systme de collecte des avis victime dattaques DDoS,*
*annonce la FCC*

David Bray, le directeur des systmes dinformation de la commission fdrale des communications (FCC) des tats-Unis vient de rendre public un communiqu. Celui-ci fait tat de ce que le systme de collecte des avis, mis en place dans le cadre dune consultation publique sur la neutralit du Net, a t victime dattaques par dni de service distribu (DDoS).  Notre analyse rvle que la FCC a t victime de multiples attaques par dni de service distribu dans la nuit de dimanche  lundi, ce, ds minuit , peut-on lire dans le communiqu.

Cest donc dans la nuit de dimanche que sest produit ce que la commission elle-mme, par le biais de son communiqu, qualifie de   tentative dlibre par des acteurs externes de bombarder le systme de collecte des avis avec une norme quantit de trafic . Mme si  un moment le communiqu parle de tentative, il y est clairement prcis que  mme si le systme est rest fonctionnel pendant tout ce temps, les rafales de dni de service distribu ont paralys les serveurs, les empchant de rpondre aux requtes de dpt des avis par les internautes . 

Ceci suppose deux choses : soit le systme a t totalement paralys rendant impossible le dpt dun avis, soit il a t partiellement paralys, permettant  quelques-uns de dposer leurs avis. Il ny a pas de prcisions de la FCC  ce propos. Une chose est cependant sre, cest que la collecte davis a t perturbe par des acteurs qui voulaient rendre la tche difficile  des personnes voulant donner leur avis  propos du sujet sur la table,  savoir : le futur de la neutralit du Net aux USA. Il faudrait rappeler que cette consultation annonce courant avril par Ajit Pai, lactuel directeur de la FCC, se tient dans une atmosphre tendue entre rpublicains et dmocrates.

Les dmocrates pour la  neutralit du Net  veulent une continuit sur les bases traces par ladministration Obama en 2015. Les rpublicains avec, en tte de file, Ajit Pai sont pour la  libert dInternet , un concept qui soppose  la  neutralit du Net . Les propos dAjit Pai courant avril laissent penser quil veut sassurer de recevoir lassentiment de la majorit des Amricains lorsquil a dit quil ne sengagerait pas  supprimer la neutralit du Net sans soumettre cette question  une consultation publique. Seulement, le site de la FCC cens recueillir ces avis a t bombard par des attaques par dni de service distribu, et lon ne sait dire quelles en sont les motivations profondes.  qui ont-elles profit en ralit ? Aux dmocrates ou aux rpublicains ? 

Daprs ce qui ressort du communiqu du directeur des systmes dinformation de la commission fdrale des communications (FCC), le systme de collecte des avis est  nouveau pleinement fonctionnel. Attendons de voir quel sera le rsultat de la consultation publique, et surtout la raction dAjit Pai si daventure les rsultats de la consultation lui suggraient de continuer sous les rgles dictes par ladministration Obama.

Source : Communiqu

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  La consultation pourrait-elle dboucher sur lexpression dun choix de la  libert dInternet  prne par les rpublicains ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  USA : Trump choisit un fervent opposant  la neutralit du Net pour diriger la FCC, il s'agit du rpublicain Ajit Pai

----------


## pierre-y

Au pif, c'est les russes?

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*USA : la FCC vote pour entamer le processus de suppression de la neutralit du Net*
*la priode des commentaires publics dsormais ouverte*

Plus dun mois dj que la question de la neutralit du Net est dbattue aux tats-Unis, avec un nouveau projet visant  la supprimer. Ce mouvement pour la suppression de la neutralit du Net tait pressenti aprs que Trump a nomm le rpublicain Ajit Pai, un fervent opposant  ce principe,  la tte de la Federal Communications Commission (FCC). Le mois dernier, Ajit Pai est finalement pass  laction en annonant son intention de supprimer lOpen Internet Order, adopt par ladministration Obama pour garantir la neutralit du Net. 

Lors dune rencontre en priv avec un groupe d'entreprises de tlcommunications, le prsident de la FCC a fait savoir quil comptait annuler les rgles de neutralit du Net actuelles et les remplacer par des engagements volontaires des fournisseurs d'accs Internet. Autrement dit, les FAI ne seront plus contraints par la FCC de respecter la neutralit du Net, mais ils devraient eux-mmes s'engager volontairement envers leurs clients  respecter ces rgles dans leurs accords de services. Ajit Pai a galement dcid de cder la responsabilit du traitement quitable du trafic Web  la Federal Trade Commission (FTC), qui est dote dun pouvoir beaucoup plus faible pour veiller au respect de la neutralit du Net.

La neutralit du Net est le seul moyen de garantir un traitement quitable du trafic Internet par les FAI, qui deviennent alors de simples transmetteurs dinformation. Elle permet notamment  tous les utilisateurs, quelles que soient leurs ressources, d'accder au mme rseau dans son intgralit. Cest donc un principe fondamental  garantir pour les internautes. Cela peut cependant ne pas tre avantageux pour les FAI qui peuvent faire plus de profits en faisant payer les entreprises de lInternet pour un traitement spcial du trafic vers leurs applications ou services Internet, par exemple, en chargeant plus vite le contenu dun site par rapport au contenu de ses concurrents.

Dans son plan controvers, Ajit Pai a toutefois reu le soutien de neuf snateurs amricains pour qui il est ncessaire dannuler les restrictions imposes aux FAI pour garantir une certaine  libert de lInternet . Ces snateurs, tous rpublicains, ont propos un projet de loi pour supprimer la neutralit du Net, mais galement interdire toute initiative visant  la restaurer  l'avenir.

Ce jeudi, le projet dAjit Pai de supprimer la neutralit du Net a officiellement t lanc aprs un vote favorable au sein de la FCC. Les commissaires de la Federal Communications Commission ont adopt par 2 voix contre 1 le plan dAjit Pai, grce  la majorit rpublicaine au sein de la Commission (deux rpublicains et un dmocrate). Il faut encore noter que ce vote qui montre quil ny a pas consensus au sujet de ce projet a t fait par une FCC incomplte. La loi amricaine prvoit en effet que la FCC soit dirige par cinq membres nomms par le prsident des tats-Unis et approuvs par le Snat. Et actuellement, deux places sont encore vacantes.

Ce vote signifie que le processus visant  rviser la faon dont Internet est rglement est maintenant officiellement en cours. Il ne sagit que de la premire tape dun long processus qui pourrait traner jusqu la fin de lanne. La proposition dAjit Pai passe maintenant par une priode officielle de commentaires publics avant que le vote final ne soit envisag.  C'est le dbut du processus, pas la fin , a dclar Ajit Pai, aprs le vote. Pour le prsident de la FCC, cela va lancer des discussions sur la faon de  maintenir un Internet libre et ouvert  tout en sassurant que les fournisseurs d'Internet  aient de fortes incitations   garantir une bonne qualit de rseau et des services innovants   tous les Amricains .

La phase de commentaires publics risque toutefois de ne pas tre  lavantage de Pai et ses partisans. Quelques jours avant le vote, le systme de commentaires de la FCC a t assailli par les internautes, dont la majorit s'insurge contre le plan du prsident de la Commission. La FCC a affirm plus tard quil sagissait dune attaque DDoS. Les commentaires du public pourraient galement tre dcisifs pour la suite. 

Daprs Gigi Sohn, une conseillre de l'ancien prsident de la FCC, Tom Wheeler, ces commentaires pourraient en effet tre pris en compte dans toute bataille judiciaire qui pourrait venir plus tard sur le changement des rgles de la FCC.  Si vous avez un dossier accablant en faveur de la conservation de ces rgles, c'est quelque chose que la FCC doit considrer et une chose sur laquelle un tribunal va se pencher, si cela arrive finalement devant les tribunaux , a dclar Sohn. Elle pense galement que l'indignation du public pourrait faire pression sur les rpublicains, qui ont dj t fustigs aprs la suppression des protections de la vie prive sur Internet. Ainsi, sil y va de limage politique des rpublicains, ils pourraient demander  Ajit Pai dabandonner ses plans.

Source : CNN

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  USA : la Silicon Valley exhorte le prsident de la FCC  prserver la neutralit du Net qui se trouve  nouveau menace avec une initiative en cours
 ::fleche::  USA : Donald Trump autorise les FAI  vendre l'historique Web des internautes sans leur consentement, quelles solutions pour les Amricains ?

----------


## yoyo3d

> supprimer la neutralit du Net, mais galement interdire toute initiative visant  la restaurer  l'avenir.


Dj supprimer la neutralit du net a me fait bondir.... mais organiser la loi pour qu'elle ne puisse pas tre rtablie.... l, ils font trs fort.

m'tonnerait pas que Trump propose une loi interdisant sa destitution....

----------


## Zirak

> Dj supprimer la neutralit du net a me fait bondir.... mais organiser la loi pour qu'elle ne puisse pas tre rtablie.... l, ils font trs fort.


Dj, et sans mme parler du fait que la procdure a t vote alors que la commission n'est mme pas complte (et ce n'est pas comme  notre assemble o les dputs ne viennent pas voter pour une raison X ou Y, l ils ne sont mme pas encore nomms...).

Ca fait pas du tout le truc fait en vitesse pour le faire passer au plus vite tant qu'on a le plus de chances possibles de son ct.

Car au final, mme si c'est Trump qui nomme les 5 membres de la commission, et qu'il pourrait choisir que des personnes contre la neutralit du net pour faire passer son truc, comme le Snat doit valider les nominations, il n'est pas sr de pouvoir agir ainsi, et donc il fait voter a maintenant tant qu'ils sont  2 vs 1. 

Enfin je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment le cas, mais c'est l'arrire got que cela me laisse en tous cas.

----------


## Florian_PB

> m'tonnerait pas que Trump propose une loi interdisant sa destitution....


On a bien Gilbert Collard qui a tent de faire voter une loi empchant toute poursuite judiciaire  SON encontre.

http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/pol...i_1883985.html

----------


## grunk

> Elle pense galement que l'indignation du public pourrait faire pression sur les rpublicains,


Le grand public se rveillera quand il devra payer une option pour accder  youtube ou facebook. a sera malheureusement trop tard.

----------


## Invit

> Le grand public se rveillera quand il devra payer une option pour accder  youtube ou facebook. a sera malheureusement trop tard.


Je ne suis pas certaine que ce soient ces services qui seront concerns (malheureusement j'ai envie de dire). Google et Facebook mettront la main  la poche pour que leurs contenus soient disponibles dans tous les services minimaux. La quantit d'utilisateurs, c'est leur gagne-pain.

----------


## Grogro

Potentiellement si. Un des impact de la non neutralit du web, c'est de permettre aux FAI de favoriser tel ou tel service. Soit en bloquant carrment l'accs, soit en dgradant violemment la bande passante. 

Pour l'exemple d'Orange : bloquer Youteub au profit de Dailymoncul, ou ne l'activer qu'avec un abonnement mensuel, ou flinguer les dbits de Netflix pour mieux vendre OCS. Avec la mentalit franco-franaise, c'est un coup  transformer le web en minitel 2.0.

La problmatique tait peu prioritaire il y a 10 ans, mais depuis les FAI sont devenu fournisseurs de contenus. Et a, a change tout.

----------


## domi65

@Grogro


> Pour l'exemple d'Orange : bloquer Youteub au profit de Dailymoncul


 l'heure actuelle, lorsqu'un quidam fait une recherche de vido sur le moteur de recherche qui squatte 90% du march, il n'a droit qu'aux vidos de Youtube. La neutralit n'est qu'une illusion.

----------


## survivals

Quand est-ce que l'on remet en marche l'esprit Internet et que l'on vire (par l'arrt de l'utilisation) toutes les merdes qui se sont rajoutes ces dernires annes, bye bye tout ceux qui veulent justement se rserver de la bande passante.

Avec les technos peer to peer, compression et matriels d'aujourd'hui sachant que beaucoup plus de monde est connect et en permanence, je pense que ces modles serveur centralis pour les donnes vont tre dpass, et on pourra au passage gagner notre indpendance (vis  vis de la censure) et prserver nos cerveaux de la Pub.

Faisons une bonne utilisation des botnet  ::):  , c'est des systmes multi-agents distribus non ? un genre de CETI ?

Mais c'est sur qu'ils ne se laisseront pas faire et trouverons d'autres prtextes pour essay de contrler ce mdia (Internet) aussi.

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*USA : rpublicains et dmocrates sont dans leurs grandes majorits favorables  la neutralit du Net*
*Daprs un sondage men par Mozilla*

Voil bientt deux mois que, faisant suite  lannonce du prsident de la FCC de supprimer la neutralit du Net aux tats-Unis, les dbats autour de cette question battent leur plein. Le prsident de la FCC ne sest pas limit  lannonce, mais a poursuivi dans son projet en initiant un vote interne  la FCC. La majorit rpublicaine au sein de la FCC a alors exprim sa faveur  ce projet  deux voix contre une, ce qui lanait alors officiellement le processus de suppression de la neutralit du Net aux tats-Unis.

Le vote en interne laisse place  une priode de commentaires publics qui se poursuivra jusquau 18 aot prochain. La FCC entend ainsi recueillir les avis des Amricains sur la faon dont ils pensent que ce processus doit tre men, des avis qui pourraient avoir un impact sur le vote final. Nous sommes donc  minimum deux mois de la fin de ce processus. En attendant que le systme de collecte des avis mis en place par la FCC ne dvoile ses secrets, Mozilla sest fait la courtoisie de publier les rsultats dun sondage en ligne men entre les 24 et 25 mai dernier.

Le sondage a port sur un chantillon de 1008 personnes ges de plus de 18 ans, lesquelles sont situes en Alaska,  Hawa et sur la partie continentale des tats-Unis. Lchantillon tait constitu de 354 dmocrates, 344 rpublicains et 224 individus sans affiliation politique. Il en ressort que :

78 % des rpondants issus du champ politique estiment que laccs gal  Internet est un droit. 67 % sont des rpublicains, 88 % des dmocrates et 71 %, des individus sans affiliation politique ;les Amricains voient en la neutralit du Net une bonne chose pour leur socit en gnral. Plus prcisment, cet avis a t exprim en faveur des petites entreprises, des individus, des innovateurs et des fournisseurs daccs Internet  70, 69, 65 et 55 % respectivement. 46 % des rpondants pensent que la neutralit du Net sera bnfique aux grandes entreprises ;les rpondants ont trs peu confiance en la volont de leur gouvernement de protger la neutralit du Net. Ladministration Trump, le congrs et la FCC enregistrent respectivement des taux de mfiance respectifs de 70, 78 et 58 % ;54 % des rpondants sont mfiants quant  la volont vritable des fournisseurs daccs Internet  protger la neutralit du Net.
Ce sondage donne un aperu de ce qui pourrait tre le rsultat de la consultation publique initie par la FCC au sortir du rcent vote qui sest tenu en son sein. Il est dsormais clair que, la suppression de la neutralit dInternet, qui semblait tre la volont de  tous les rpublicains , nest quen ralit celle du plus petit nombre du parti rpublicain. Cest  se demander quelles sont les motivations vritables dAjit Pai et de la clique de neuf snateurs amricains qui le soutiennent dans ce projet de mise en place de ce quils appellent  Internet libre .

Il semblerait cependant quau vu de ce qui se profile  les rsultats de la consultation publique  quAjit Pai et ses compres soient amens  revoir leurs ambitions. Quel que soit le nom quils dcideront de donner  lInternet vers lequel ils comptent mener les Amricains, il faudra probablement trouver un compromis entre l  Internet neutre  apparemment voulu par la majorit des Amricains et ce  Internet libre  quils conoivent au sein de leur  majorit  de la FCC.

Source : Mozilla

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le changement  la tte des tats-Unis pourrait entriner l'abandon de la neutralit du Net qui fut vote pour limiter le pouvoir des FAI
 ::fleche::  USA : Trump choisit un fervent opposant  la neutralit du Net pour diriger la FCC, il s'agit du rpublicain Ajit Pai
 ::fleche::  USA : un projet de loi pour supprimer la neutralit du Net et interdire des initiatives visant  la restaurer  l'avenir

----------


## Christian Olivier

*USA : Twitter et d'autres entreprises de l'Internet se mobilisent pour la neutralit du Net*
*menace par la Federal Communications Commission*

Lorganisation Fight for the Future a annonc qu' l'instar d'autres entreprises d'Internet dfendant la neutralit du Net, Twitter, SoundCloud, Medium, Twilio, Plays.tv et Adblock ont dcid de se joindre  son mouvement de protestation, Battle for the Net, qui prvoit une manifestation numrique le 12 juillet 2017.

La neutralit du rseau est le principe de base qui protge la libert dexpression sur Internet et qui empche les fournisseurs daccs  Internet (FAI) davoir la main mise sur tout le systme. Et, cest aussi prcisment  cause de cette neutralit du Net quInternet peut se targuer dtre : un lieu de crativit, dexpression libre et dchange dides. Sans la protection de la neutralit du Net, Internet deviendrait comme la tlvision par cble et son contenu.

 Cette vague de protestation rassemble autant de supporters parce que personne ne souhaite voir sa compagnie de cblodistribution lui facturer des frais supplmentaires ou avoir le pouvoir de contrler ce quil peut regarder et faire sur Internet , a dclar Evan Greer, le responsable de la campagne de Fight for the Future.  Le Congrs et la FCC ne doivent pas seulement se soucier des intrts des lobbyistes, mais ils doivent aussi couter le public. Le but de cette journe daction est de les obliger  couter et  prter attention  notre voix , a-t-il ajout.

*Quarrivera-t-il le 12 juillet ?*

Le 12 juillet, les sites Web, les internautes et les communauts en ligne vont dmarrer une campagne de protestation en ligne pour dnoncer les attaques de la FCC (Federal Communications Commission) aux tats-Unis contre la neutralit du rseau et faire entendre la voix du public. Ils vont, une fois de plus, essayer de dmontrer que lorsquInternet se rassemble et parle dune seule voix, il est possible darrter la censure et la corruption.

Des milliers de sites ont prvu de prendre part  cette campagne de protestation massive en ligne. Parmi les participants, on compte des entreprises majeures comme Amazon, Reddit, Netflix, OKCupid, Mozilla, Bittorrent, World Wide Web Foundation, Etsy, Kickstarter, Imgur, Vimeo, Internet Creators Guild, Greenpeace, PornHub et autres qui sont indniablement des rfrences dans leurs  domaines  respectifs.


Les entreprises participant  ce mouvement connect afficheront des messages de soutien  la neutralit du rseau sur leurs pages daccueil. Des outils en ligne facilitant lenvoi de notifications et de mails seront galement mis  la disposition des personnes connectes pour quelles puissent faire entendre leur voix au Congrs et  la FCC.

Cette journe daction pour la neutralit du Net sannonce d'ores et dj comme lune des plus grandes manifestations numriques en ligne jamais orchestres, devanant mme la campagne prcdente de protestation contre SOPA et PIPA. Plus de 40 000 personnes, sites et organisations se sont dj inscrits pour tmoigner leur soutien  la cause et pour confirmer leur participation.

*Source* : BattleForTheNet, FightForTheFuture

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  USA : le prsident de la FCC propose de supprimer la neutralit du Net, un principe auquel s'opposent farouchement les FAI amricains
 ::fleche::  USA : un projet de loi pour supprimer la neutralit du Net et interdire des initiatives visant  la restaurer  l'avenir
 ::fleche::  USA : rpublicains et dmocrates sont dans leurs grandes majorits favorables  la neutralit du Net, d'aprs un sondage men par Mozilla

----------


## earhater

trs bonne initiative ! J'avoue quand mme que porn hub m'a bien fait sourire dans la liste des entreprises quand mme  :;):

----------


## Mimoza

Un moyen de protestation efficace serait de ne pas laisser accder (ou un gros bandeau bien chiant) aux services toutes les IP de la maison blanche  surtout twitter mche blonde comprendrait peut tre un peu mieux le pb  :;):

----------


## Coriolan

*USA : Facebook, Google et d'autres gants du Net se mobilisent pour supporter la neutralit du Net*
* l'occasion de lInternational Day of Action*

Les gants dInternet ainsi que des milliers de sites web principalement amricains se sont mobiliss aujourdhui  loccasion de lInternational Day of Action, le but tant de supporter la neutralit du Net. Parmi les entreprises qui se sont jointes  ce mouvement de protestation, on trouve entre autres Amazon, Facebook, Google et Twitter ainsi que des startups et des activistes. 

Le principe de la neutralit du Net est lun des principes fondateurs dInternet et du web, il permet  tout internaute de bnficier dun accs  Internet sans entraves et empche les fournisseurs daccs  Internet (FAI) davoir la main mise sur tout le systme. Avec ce principe, tous les sites peuvent tre consults  pied dgalit sans que lun deux soit privilgi par son FAI. De ce fait, les petits sites et les startups sont au mme rang que les gants du Net qui ne peuvent pas payer pour bnficier dune connexion plus rapide.

Durant le mois de mai, la FCC a vot pour entamer le processus de suppression de la neutralit du Net, le prsident Trump a nomm le rpublicain Ajit Pai, un fervent opposant  la neutralit du Net. Il cherche dsormais  supprimer les rgles introduites par ladministration Obama qui empchent les FAI comme AT&T, Charter, Comcast et Verizon de bloquer ou ralentir laccs  certains contenus sur le web.

Pour cette raison, cette campagne de protestation en ligne vise  afficher leur soutien  la neutralit du rseau sur leurs pages daccueil. Des outils en ligne facilitant lenvoi de notifications et de mails seront galement mis  la disposition des personnes connectes pour quelles puissent faire entendre leur voix au Congrs et  la FCC. Lobjectif de faire pression sur ladministration du prsident Donald Trump.

Twitter a publi un billet de blog  minuit pour informer quil naurait pas t possible pour lentreprise dexister aujourdhui sans des rgles strictes qui garantissent un Internet ouvert.  La FCC doit abandonner son effort malavis pour rendre inutile tout le travail accompli pour le compte de tous les utilisateurs dInternet , a dit lentreprise. Twitter a galement lanc une promotion du hashtag #netneutrality dans sa barre de tendances, une premire pour lentreprise qui na jamais promu un tweet de ses prises de position publiques, a confirm le site Recode.

Google a pour sa part inform quil va envoyer un email aux utilisateurs qui se sont abonns pour recevoir les alertes des actions politiques de lentreprise. Son message a pris le soin dencourager les supporters  informer  tout le monde quil faut garder Internet ouvert et gratuit. 

Facebook et Amazon ont galement entrepris des actions pour supporter linitiative. Mozilla a publi des bulletins sur son navigateur encourageant les internautes  sindigner contre la dcision de la FCC. Le propritaire de Wordpress a cherch  offrir aux utilisateurs un plug-in permettant de mobiliser les lecteurs contre la FCC.

LInternet Association, un groupe de lobbying bas  Washington et qui compte dans ses rangs des gants comme Facebook, Google et dautres a cr une nouvelle page web destine  aider les internautes proccups  sexprimer et partager leurs avis sur la neutralit du net avec la FCC.

Toutefois, malgr tous les efforts entrepris par ces acteurs pour pousser la FCC  changer davis, Pai et la FCC apparaissent dj comme tant victorieux puisquils ont les votes ncessaires pour liminer les rgles existantes qui garantissent la neutralit du Net. Pour ladministration Trump, cette neutralit est contrainte et ne permet pas dinvestir suffisamment dans le rseau. Un avis partag par Ajit Pai qui avait en 2015 vot contre le plan adopt par les dmocrates pour garantir la neutralit du Net. Durant ce temps, il avait inform quil trouvait ces rgles onreuses.

Il apparait que la FCC sous limpulsion de son nouveau patron cherche  se dbarrasser des protections dInternet dans le cadre dun effort plus large de drgulation des tlcoms dans le pays. Cet effort est conduit avec une conviction solide qui stipule quInternet doit rester libre de toute ingrence. Seulement, Pai na pas encore spcifi les rgles  radiquer et les rgles  laisser en place. Pour le moment, la FCC ne cherche qu rassembler les avis du public jusquau 17 juillet.

Ses opposants les plus ardents au sein des dmocrates et les compagnies du web continuent leurs efforts pour rallier le public  cette campagne qui commence aujourdhui. Les organisateurs esprent gnrer assez de ractions, en plus des 6,1 millions de commentaires dj partags avec la FCC. Ces ractions devront les aider plus tard  mettre la pression sur lagence gouvernementale pour quelle mette un terme  ses efforts devant la Cour fdrale. Ils cherchent aussi  mettre de la pression sur le Congrs amricain pour quil adopte une nouvelle loi de neutralit du Net plus durable. Une ide qui a le support de certaines compagnies de tlcommunications. 

Source : The Washington Post - blog de Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  USA : Twitter et d'autres entreprises de l'Internet se mobilisent pour la neutralit du Net qui est menace par la Federal Communications Commission
 ::fleche::  USA : rpublicains et dmocrates sont dans leurs grandes majorits favorables  la neutralit du Net, d'aprs un sondage men par Mozilla

----------


## Stphane le calme

*USA : Trois FAI et un oprateur de cble ont dbours plus d'un demi-milliard de dollars* 
*pour combattre la neutralit du net depuis 2008 * 

La neutralit du Net est un principe de non-discrimination qui rgit Internet depuis sa cration. Ce principe met en scne lgalit daccs. Aussi, sous la neutralit du Net, un fournisseur daccs ne peut pas faire payer davantage ses consommateurs pour un meilleur dbit sur YouTube ou Netflix, par exemple. Avec ce principe, tous les sites peuvent tre consults  pied dgalit sans que lun deux soit privilgi par son FAI. De ce fait, les petits sites et les startups sont au mme rang que les gants du Net qui ne peuvent pas payer pour bnficier dune connexion plus rapide.

  loccasion de lInternational Day of Action, Facebook, Google, Amazon, et dautres poids lourds du Net ont manifest leur soutien pour ce principe. Sur son blog, Google la formul de manire trs simple :  Internet est un terrain de jeu ouvert  tous, sur lequel les nouveaux entrants et les joueurs les plus tablis peuvent atteindre de la mme faon des utilisateurs. 

Twitter a publi un billet de blog o lentreprise a tent de rappeler que son existence naurait pas t possible sans des rgles strictes qui garantissent un Internet ouvert.  La FCC doit abandonner son effort malavis pour rendre inutile tout le travail accompli pour le compte de tous les utilisateurs dInternet , a dclar lentreprise. Twitter a galement lanc une promotion du hashtag #netneutrality dans sa barre de tendances, une premire pour lentreprise qui na jamais promu un tweet de ses prises de position publiques, daprs le site Recode.

Le site Battle for The Net estime de son ct que la neutralit du Net  protge notre libert dexpression sur Internet  en empchant les grands oprateurs de  ralentir et bloquer des sites, ou faire payer les applis et les sites pour atteindre leur audience. 

Parmi les opposants  cette philosophie, trois FAI ainsi que l'association commerciale principale de l'industrie de la tlvision par cble se sont distingues aux tats-Unis par leur implication financire :  elles seules, Comcast, AT & T, Verizon et l'Association nationale des tlcommunications et des tlcommunications (NCTA) ont dpens 572 millions de dollars pour tenter de discrditer la neutralit du net auprs de la FCC et d'autres organismes gouvernementaux depuis 2008. Cest en tout cas ce que rvle une analyse de MapLight.

Pour quelles raisons sont-ils contre la neutralit du net ? Ils voquent les cots considrables que reprsente pour eux la modernisation du rseau, indispensable au vu de laugmentation du trafic, mais aussi la vido en direct. Ils ont fait valoir que faire payer les utilisateurs pour des services de plus grande qualit pourrait leur permettre dinvestir et dinnover davantage.

Des investissements qui finissent par porter leurs fruits puisque cest de leur ct de la balance que semble se pencher ladministration Trump. 

En 2015,  lissue de longs dbats, la FCC avait dcid que lInternet amricain tait un  bien public  au mme titre que le rseau tlphonique, et que les fournisseurs daccs  Internet devaient tre soumis aux mmes rgles, incluant la neutralit du rseau. Ceux-ci se sont alors retrouvs placs sous lautorit de la FCC, qui a depuis pour responsabilit de veiller au respect de la neutralit du Net.

Pourtant, peu de temps aprs larrive au pouvoir du prsident Trump, ce mouvement pour la suppression de la neutralit du Net a t pressenti, notamment aprs que Trump a nomm le rpublicain Ajit Pai, un fervent opposant  ce principe,  la tte de la Federal Communications Commission (FCC). En avril dernier, Ajit Pai est finalement pass  laction en annonant son intention de supprimer lOpen Internet Order, adopt par ladministration Obama pour garantir la neutralit du Net.  lissue dune rencontre en priv avec un groupe d'entreprises de tlcommunications, il en est ressorti que le prsident de la FCC comptait annuler les rgles de neutralit du Net actuelles et les remplacer par des engagements volontaires des fournisseurs d'accs Internet. Autrement dit, les FAI ne seront plus contraints par la FCC de respecter la neutralit du Net, mais ils devraient eux-mmes s'engager volontairement envers leurs clients  respecter ces rgles dans leurs accords de services.

Cest en soutien au prsident de la FCC que neuf snateurs amricains, tous rpublicains, ont dpos un projet de loi en dbut mai, qui vise non seulement  annuler lOpen Internet Order, mais galement  interdire  la FCC dessayer de restaurer la neutralit du Net  lavenir, une fois qu'elle sera supprime. Le projet baptis Restoring Internet Freedom Act a t dpos par le snateur Mike Lee, et est coparrain par les snateurs John Cornyn, Tom Cotton, Ted Cruz, Ron Johnson, Rand Paul, Thom Tillis, Ben Sasse et James Inhofe.

Source : MapLight

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous en faveur de la neutralit du Net ou contre ce principe ? Pourquoi ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  tes-vous en faveur de la neutralit du Net ou contre ce principe ? Pourquoi ?


Chaque pays cherche  avoir son Internet pour le "non"  la neutralit. D'o l'existence de l'itinrance pour les data, appels tlphoniques et j'en passe.

La neutralit, c'est comme le diplme du baccalaurat en France, la mondialisation ("neutralit") va le faire disparaitre au profit du "commerce international" (partenariat d'itinrance commerciale).

Franchement, j'ai appris qu'il existe un type de rseau appel Extranet ayant surement un rapport avec la jonction de deux Intranet via des ponts/passerelles (pas une prolongation physique). Alors savoir l'existence d'un Externet en rapport avec Internet ne serait plus une surprise et confirmerait une neutralit sur l'Externet mais pas l'Internet...

----------


## TiranusKBX

Les oprateurs tlcoms sont assis sur une formidable rente mais ils demandent que l'on paye plus uniquement car ils n'on pas envie de faire baisser leur niveau de bnfice pendant la priode de rnovation du rseau.
De ce fait la neutralit ne les arrange pas, ils ne peuvent ajuster les prix  leur convenance

----------


## MikeRowSoft

https://www.developpez.com/actu/1489...-au-plus-tard/

Pourtant russir cela n'est pas de la neutralit. Juridiquement je ne sais mme pas si cela fait parti d'un tronc commun sachant que les verrous des censures peuvent-tre beaucoup plus prcises... Les serveurs proxy vont faire un grand retour au nom des liberts, je le crois bien...

A moins que cela soit dj bloqu.

----------


## domi65

des oprateurs qui dpensent plus d'un demi milliard de dollars pour faire du lobbying sur le thme :  a va nous coter trop cher . Rigolo, non ?

----------


## tartenpion32

la neutralit du net me semble un rgle de bon sens, du point de vue de la notion d'intrt gnral.
la remettre en cause pour favoriser l'intrt particuliers de quelque acteurs en position de force technologique?
posez la question ainsi que c'est fait, c'est comme mettre en balance deux choses qui ne sont pas de mme nature.

et depuis la maternelle on sait que l'on ne mlange pas les salades et les carottes.

bonne remarque du message prcdent :
dpenser autant d'argent en lobbying ?
la motivation, ou l'intention de ces gens l, qui veulent remettre en cause la neutralit du net, va probablement au-del du simple intrt financiers!
portez vous bien

----------


## Dwalin_7

Ce Trump est dcidment du mauvais ct sur TOUS les sujets, c'est hallucinant.

Je compare aux piscines chinoises o tu peux payer plus cher pour tre dans la partie de la piscine o tu es tout seul pendant que les autres sont comme des sardines. C'est vident que si on a les moyens, on est prts  payer plus pour tre mieux servi que les autres. Mais la thorie de la justice implique d'essayer de se mettre  la place du moins bien loti. Quand on coupe un gteau, celui qui a coup se sert en dernier, comme a il ne peut s'en prendre qu' lui-mme s'il a une part plus petite que les autres.

----------


## gadj0dil0

Je pense que les acteurs majeurs du net disposent d'assez de moyens pour offrir une bande passante suffisante  leurs clients ou futures clients *via leurs hbergeurs, data-center*. Ce qui n'est pas le cas des moins grands. *Il y a dj  ce niveau une diffrence*, alors si en plus, on crade l'accs  ton site plus petit parce que tu n'a pas pay au FAI, mais o va-t-on?

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*Neutralit du Net aux USA : Apple sort de sa rserve*
*Et appelle  son tour au maintien des rgles en vigueur*

Apple sort enfin de son silence au dernier jour rserv par la Commission fdrale des communications (FCC) pour la priode des commentaires publics rservs  la neutralit du Net aux USA. Le gant de la marque  la pomme demande  ladministration Trump de maintenir les rgles de la neutralit du Net telles qudictes par ladministration Obama.

Dans ce commentaire du gant de la marque  la pomme adress  la FCC, on retiendra particulirement lemphase mise sur la ncessit de maintenir une rgle qui empche les fournisseurs daccs de crer un Internet   deux voies . Sans cette rgle, des entreprises offrant des services en ligne comme le streaming se verraient alors obliges par les fournisseurs daccs  Internet daccder  des offres dun dbit particulier, ce sans quoi, leur service ne pourrait tre accessible. 

Un point pour Apple qui, avec ce rappel, saligne avec les interventions prcdentes dautres acteurs de lInternet. Un rappel qui, semble-t-il, stend au problme plus gnral qui se pose dans le cadre de ces dbats  savoir : limportance de traiter les gants des tlcommunications comme de simples voies de passage de linformation.

Apple se veut explicite sur la question :  les fournisseurs daccs  Internet ne doivent pas bloquer ou discriminer les contenus accessibles via des sites Web lgaux. Loin dtre une nouveaut, il sagit dun principe fondateur de lapproche adopte par la FCC au sujet de la neutralit du Net, ce, depuis une dizaine dannes. Les fournisseurs de biens et services en ligne ont besoin de savoir quils pourront accder  leur clientle sans interfrence de la part dun fournisseur daccs  Internet. 

Pas question donc pour le gant de la marque  la pomme de lever linterdit sur des dispositions qui empchent les fournisseurs daccs  Internet de grer leur rseau de faon  favoriser un contenu plutt quun autre, ce qui serait de nature   tuer Internet tel que nous le connaissons aujourdhui, ce, au dtriment des consommateurs, de la comptition et de linnovation , a ajout le porte-parole de la firme.

*Neutralit nest cependant pas synonyme danarchie*

Apple en a profit pour glisser un semblant de faveur pour une forme de rgulation dInternet. Dans son commentaire, la firme dclare en effet qu elle reste ouverte  des autorits lgales alternatives si et seulement si elles maintiennent des rgles similaires  celles en place.  Et de conclure :  pour faire simple, Internet est tellement important pour les consommateurs et essentiel pour linnovation pour tre laiss sans protection et dans lincertitude. 

Source : Copie du commentaire dApple (PDF)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous en faveur de la neutralit du Net ou contre ce principe ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : L'Arcep annonce des mesures visant  renforcer la neutralit du Net,  contrario, les USA vont vers sa suppression

----------


## MagnusMoi

Appel s'inquite du bien tre gnral  ::aie:: 
On ne les entendra plus rler quand la neutralit du web sera morte et qu'ils auront rachet un FAI pour ne plus avoir d'emmerde !!!  ::ptdr:: 

Maintenant je croise les doigts pour que cela n'arrive pas  ::roll::

----------


## Lokken

Ceux qui contrlent les tuyaux sont contre la neutralit parce que sans elle ils pourraient gagner plus
Ceux qui contrlent les contenus sont pour la neutralit, parce qu'ils n'ont pas envie de payer.

Le reste est littrature....

----------


## Madmac

La neutralit sur le net est dj morte. Essayer d'avoir une opinion drangeante sur votre vlog sur YouTube. YouTube vous coupera  vos revenus en moins de temps qu'il faut pour crier ciseau.Et mme PayPal vous coupera, si vous tentez de contourner le problme en en demandant de l'aide de votre auditoire.

Et sur Facebook et Twitter, la censure est encore plus froces.

----------


## ManusDei

Mou. Sur twitter les appels au meurtre et au viol ne sont pas censurs donc pour la censure tu repasseras.

----------


## Madmac

> Mou. Sur twitter les appels au meurtre et au viol ne sont pas censurs donc pour la censure tu repasseras.


Essait d'y critiquer les politiques d'immigration ou de dire la vrit sur l'Islam. Et on en reparlera ...

----------


## ManusDei

> Essait d'y critiquer les politiques d'immigration ou de dire la vrit sur l'Islam. Et on en reparlera ...


En mme temps si tu rles parce que les tweets confondant burqa et sige de bus ont t supprims...

----------


## Marco46

> La neutralit sur le net est dj morte. Essayer d'avoir une opinion drangeante sur votre vlog sur YouTube. YouTube vous coupera  vos revenus en moins de temps qu'il faut pour crier ciseau.Et mme PayPal vous coupera, si vous tentez de contourner le problme en en demandant de l'aide de votre auditoire.
> 
> Et sur Facebook et Twitter, la censure est encore plus froces.


Ce n'est pas a la neutralit du net. Les GAFA ne t'empchent pas de monter ton site web islamophobe si le cur t'en dit.

----------


## Marco46

> Ceux qui contrlent les tuyaux sont contre la neutralit parce que sans elle ils pourraient gagner plus
> Ceux qui contrlent les contenus sont pour la neutralit, parce qu'ils n'ont pas envie de payer.
> 
> Le reste est littrature....


Tu oublies les internautes qui ont tout intrt  tre pour la neutralit du net s'ils ne veulent pas se faire racketter par les FAI.

Les fournisseurs de contenus ne seront pas les seuls  se faire racketter, s'ils peuvent poser un page d'un ct qu'est ce qui va les empcher d'en poser un de l'autre ?

Je veux dire, s'ils veulent faire payer Google pour le trafic Youtube, qu'est ce qui les empche de faire payer en parallle les internautes pour accder  YT ?

----------


## Zirak

> Essait d'y critiquer les politiques d'immigration ou de dire la vrit sur l'Islam. Et on en reparlera ...


Rien  voir avec la neutralit du net, neutralit du net =/= libert d'expression.


Tous ces rseaux sociaux, restent des entreprises prives qui d'une part, ont le droit de censurer ou non tel ou tel propos (bien qu'en gnral, c'est surtout bas sur les gens qui signalent les messages qu'ils jugent "offensant"), et surtout, ces entreprises restent soumises  diffrentes lois quoi qu'on en dise. 

Typiquement, je ne sais pas ce que tu appelles "dire la vrit sur l'Islam" (d'ailleurs je veux bien que tu ailles jusqu'au bout de ton truc, qu'on rigole un peu), mais si tu tiens des propos pouvant tre considrs comme xnophobes ou comme de l'incitation  la haine, c'est hors-la-loi et il ne faut pas s'tonner que les messages soient supprims. 

Il y a peut-tre aussi, la faon dont sont exprimes tes "critiques", parfois la forme peut porter autant prjudice que le fond du message.

----------


## Madmac

> Rien  voir avec la neutralit du net, neutralit du net =/= libert d'expression.
> 
> 
> Tous ces rseaux sociaux, restent des entreprises prives qui d'une part, ont le droit de censurer ou non tel ou tel propos (bien qu'en gnral, c'est surtout bas sur les gens qui signalent les messages qu'ils jugent "offensant"), et surtout, ces entreprises restent soumises  diffrentes lois quoi qu'on en dise. 
> 
> Typiquement, je ne sais pas ce que tu appelles "dire la vrit sur l'Islam" (d'ailleurs je veux bien que tu ailles jusqu'au bout de ton truc, qu'on rigole un peu), mais si tu tiens des propos pouvant tre considrs comme xnophobes ou comme de l'incitation  la haine, c'est hors-la-loi et il ne faut pas s'tonner que les messages soient supprims. 
> 
> Il y a peut-tre aussi, la faon dont sont exprimes tes "critiques", parfois la forme peut porter autant prjudice que le fond du message.


Dj que tu considre que de censurer parce que'une vrit peut-tre offensante que c'est une pratique acceptable. Cela dmontre ton peu d'intelligence. Degr de rflexion 0 !. 

La thorie de l'volution a t trs 'offensante'  son poque. L'ide que la terre tait ronde a t trs offensante  son poque. L'ide que le mariage de deux personnes du mme sexe est encore trs offensante. C'est parce que

 l'Occident est guid par la raison. et non part les motions qu'elle est devenue la meilleur de civilisation de la plante

----------


## Madmac

> Ce Trump est dcidment du mauvais ct sur TOUS les sujets, c'est hallucinant.
> 
> Je compare aux piscines chinoises o tu peux payer plus cher pour tre dans la partie de la piscine o tu es tout seul pendant que les autres sont comme des sardines. C'est vident que si on a les moyens, on est prts  payer plus pour tre mieux servi que les autres. Mais la thorie de la justice implique d'essayer de se mettre  la place du moins bien loti. Quand on coupe un gteau, celui qui a coup se sert en dernier, comme a il ne peut s'en prendre qu' lui-mme s'il a une part plus petite que les autres.


Srieusement, tu crois que ce principe est appliqu ailleurs qu'en Occident? La non-neutralit cela veut galement dire qu'il pourrait rendre trs difficile l'accs d'internet  des tats qui supportent le terrorisme.

----------


## Invit

> La non-neutralit cela veut galement dire qu'il pourrait rendre trs difficile l'accs d'internet  des tats qui supportent le terrorisme.


Quels tats supportent (et dans quel sens ? le terme semble incorrect) le terrorisme ? Les FAI de ces tats sont soumis  la loi amricaine ?

----------


## Zirak

> *Dj que tu considre que de censurer parce que'une vrit peut-tre offensante que c'est une pratique acceptable.* Cela dmontre ton peu d'intelligence. Degr de rflexion 0 !.


Ai-je dit a quelque part ? 

Je te dis juste que ce sont des entreprises prives et pas des associations d'intrt publique, et qu'elles sont soumises  la loi d'une part, et que d'autre part, comme tout site priv, elles ont le droit d'y choisir ce qu'elles acceptent d'y voir figurer ou non. Tu fais ce que tu veux chez toi, dans les limites de la loi, bah elles, c'est pareil... 

Et c'est pareil partout, ici y compris, nous ne sommes pas libre de dire ce que nous voulons (et je sais de quoi je parle, ayant t banni plusieurs jours pour msentente avec la modration), ce n'est pas un droit que s'octroie Google ou Facebook. 

Et accessoirement, ce n'est pas parce que tu as une opinion, que tu penses tre vraie, que cela en fait une vrit hein.  

Quant  mon degr de rflexion, et  mon niveau d'intelligence, je pense que je n'ai rien  t'envier, bien au contraire, vu qu' la base, tu n'arrives dj pas  diffrencier neutralit du net, et libert d'expression et que tu pars dans un hors-sujet complet... 

Et comme je suis gentil, je vais t'aider quand mme: si tu as besoin d'exprimer ta haine des politiques d'immigration et de l'Islam sans tre censur, tu trouveras ton bonheur sur des sites comme Fdesouche ou autres, ce n'est pas ce qui manque sur internet.  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> Dj que tu considre que de censurer parce que'une vrit peut-tre offensante que c'est une pratique acceptable. Cela dmontre ton peu d'intelligence. Degr de rflexion 0 !.


Et censurer des mensonges a passe ?

----------


## Marco46

> Srieusement, tu crois que ce principe est appliqu ailleurs qu'en Occident? La non-neutralit cela veut galement dire qu'il pourrait rendre trs difficile l'accs d'internet  des tats qui supportent le terrorisme.


Absolument aucun rapport.

Si on veut couper internet  Raqqa il n'y a rien de plus simple il suffit de dbrancher un cable. Cela n'a aucun rapport avec la neutralit du net.

Tu es manifestement inculte sur le sujet, merci de te taire.

----------


## Grogro

> Ai-je dit a quelque part ? 
> 
> Je te dis juste que ce sont des entreprises prives et pas des associations d'intrt publique, et qu'elles sont soumises  la loi d'une part, et que d'autre part, comme tout site priv, elles ont le droit d'y choisir ce qu'elles acceptent d'y voir figurer ou non. Tu fais ce que tu veux chez toi, dans les limites de la loi, bah elles, c'est pareil... 
> 
> Et c'est pareil partout, ici y compris, nous ne sommes pas libre de dire ce que nous voulons (et je sais de quoi je parle, ayant t banni plusieurs jours pour msentente avec la modration), ce n'est pas un droit que s'octroie Google ou Facebook. 
> 
> Et accessoirement, ce n'est pas parce que tu as une opinion, que tu penses tre vraie, que cela en fait une vrit hein.  
> 
> Quant  mon degr de rflexion, et  mon niveau d'intelligence, je pense que je n'ai rien  t'envier, bien au contraire, vu qu' la base, tu n'arrives dj pas  diffrencier neutralit du net, et libert d'expression et que tu pars dans un hors-sujet complet... 
> ...


C'est juste mais  une nuance de taille : Google et Facebook ont une position dominante, bien trop dominante, et ont une orientation politique trs forte (fusion entre ultra-libralisme et gauchisme culturel). Et cela ne va pas s'arranger avec l'ambition de Zuckerberg de devenir le Trump dmocrate.  

Quant  l'islam ce n'est pas le sujet, mais c'est une religion sans aucun quivalent dans le monde puisque c'est un projet politique universel et totalisant bien avant d'tre une spiritualit, sauf pour les courants minoritaires qualifis d'hrtiques et perscuts par les sunnites (soufis, druzes, alvis notamment). La sparation entre le temporel et le spirituel n'existe tout simplement pas chez eux.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est juste mais  une nuance de taille : Google et Facebook ont une position dominante, bien trop dominante, et ont une orientation politique trs forte (fusion entre ultra-libralisme et gauchisme culture). Et cela ne va pas s'arranger avec l'ambition de Zuckerberg de devenir le Trump dmocrate.  
> 
> Quant  l'islam ce n'est pas le sujet, mais c'est une religion sans aucun quivalent dans le monde puisque c'est un projet politique universel et totalisant bien avant d'tre une spiritualit, sauf pour les courants minoritaires qualifis d'hrtiques et perscuts par les sunnites (soufis, druzes, alvis notamment). La sparation entre le temporel et le spirituel n'existe tout simplement pas chez eux.


Position dominante ou pas, ils font ce qu'ils veulent sur leur site tant que ce n'est pas hors-la-loi. Et censurer des propos qui t'ont t signals (peu importe le propos), ce n'est pas puni par la loi  ma connaissance (sinon DVP aurait dj ferm...  ::ptdr:: ).  Ils prfrent qu'un mec rle parce que son message  "disparu", que de se prendre des procs au cul par 36 000 associations car le mec tenait des propos hors-la-loi mais qu'on a voulu laisser libre court  sa "libert d'expression". 

Et effectivement, l'Islam (et mme cette histoire de Google / Facebook), comme je l'avais dj moi-mme dit, n'a rien  voir avec le sujet en cours. Pas la peine donc, d'encourager notre "ami" dans ses digressions, car tout a ne va pas faire avancer le schmilblick concernant la neutralit du net.

----------


## ManusDei

> Quant  l'islam ce n'est pas le sujet, mais c'est une religion sans aucun quivalent dans le monde puisque *c'est un projet politique universel et totalisant* bien avant d'tre une spiritualit


Non.

----------


## Grogro

> Position dominante ou pas, ils font ce qu'ils veulent sur leur site tant que ce n'est pas hors-la-loi. Et censurer des propos qui t'ont t signals (peu importe le propos), ce n'est pas puni par la loi  ma connaissance (sinon DVP aurait dj ferm... ).  Ils prfrent qu'un mec rle parce que son message  "disparu", que de se prendre des procs au cul par 36 000 associations car le mec tenait des propos hors-la-loi mais qu'on a voulu laisser libre court  sa "libert d'expression".


Les assos bien-pensantes, ils s'en foutent pas mal. Il y a surtout un impratif lgal qui merge : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...tre-fake-news/

Et ce n'est d'ailleurs pas plus mal. Ces plate-formes ont ferm les yeux pendant 10 ans sur les propos haineux, les appels au harclement et la propagande jihadiste tout en censurant impitoyablement tout ce qui ressemble de prs ou de loin  un boobs ou  un cul. 

Il y a bien d'autre problmatique mais ce n'est pas le sujet ici. Notre ami ne connait simplement pas la dfinition de la neutralit du net et la confond avec le principe de libre expression. Donc autant clore l'appart :
https://www.laquadrature.net/fr/neutralite_du_Net

Quant  ManusDei, un peu de culture religieuse et de culture historique serait la bienvenue.

Une supposition pour finir. Je pense qu'il y a un fond politique assez fort dans cette affaire. Les fournisseurs de contenus comme Apple ou Google sont proches du parti dmocrate. Je prsume que les FAI sont proches du parti rpublicain. Cela expliquerait bien des choses.

----------


## Zirak

> Une supposition pour finir. Je pense qu'il y a un fond politique assez fort dans cette affaire. Les fournisseurs de contenus comme Apple ou Google sont proches du parti dmocrate. Je prsume que les FAI sont proches du parti rpublicain. Cela expliquerait bien des choses.


Je pense que tu suppose trop loin et qu'il ne s'agit essentiellement que d'une histoire d'argent :

- les FAI ont toujours t contre cette neutralit du net (peu importe le parti en place), car cela les empche de facturer plus cher  certains clients.
- Les socits comme Google, Facebook ou autres, font leur argent sur le nombre de client => limiter la taille des tuyaux ou faire payer plus cher pour certains contenus = potentiellement moins de clients = moins de revenus pour eux. 


Le seul aspect politique la dedans, c'est les mecs comme Trump et compagnie qui pensent que l'internet appartient / doit tre contrl par les USA...

----------


## Grogro

Ca c'est l'intrt financier, et c'est une chance pour nous que les GAFAs se soient voulus fournisseurs de contenus, car l'absence de neutralit du net pourrait leur permettre de tuer dans l'oeuf toute concurrence potentielle (eux ont les moyens de raquer pour que les clients des FAI aient un accs "acclr"  leurs contenus). En gros si les FAI sont des "clients" du parti rpublicain, cela explique pourquoi ce sont les rpublicains qui sont sensibles  leurs vues.

Ils sont puissants, mais en matire de lobbies ce n'est quand mme rien compar  google et facebook.

----------


## Madmac

> Absolument aucun rapport.
> 
> Si on veut couper internet  Raqqa il n'y a rien de plus simple il suffit de dbrancher un cable. Cela n'a aucun rapport avec la neutralit du net.
> 
> Tu es manifestement inculte sur le sujet, merci de te taire.


L'inculte c'est toi 




> La neutralit du Net ou la neutralit du rseau est un principe devant garantir l'galit de traitement de tous les flux de donnes sur Internet. Ce principe exclut par exemple toute discrimination  l'gard de la source, de la destination ou du *contenu de l'information* transmise sur le rseau.



Donc la libre circulation des ides est galement un paramtre du concept !

 Si Trump dsire que Oumma.com devienne invisible sur Google et YaHoo, il aura la possibilit de le faire, Jusqu' maintenant les organisations terroristes ont pu utilis le net sans problme. La lutte au terrorisme va se faire galement sur le net.

----------


## Madmac

> Le seul aspect politique la dedans, c'est les mecs comme Trump et compagnie qui pensent que l'internet appartient / doit tre contrl par les USA...


Parce que ce n'est dj pas le cas. 90% des conversions d'adresse en IP sont fait sur des serveurs amricains. Et si on enlve le contenu amricain comme Youtube, Facebook, Twitter, Wikipdia et j'en oublie, il ne reste plus grand chose  l'exception de site publicitaire d'entreprise et des blogs. 

Si un pays tait mis--l'index et perdait laccs  ces sites, il est clair que les fournisseurs de ce ne resterait pas en affaire trs longtemps.

----------


## Madmac

> Non.


Bien quand une idologie te prescrit comment tu dois chier! C'est vraiment difficile de faire plus totalitaire.

----------


## ManusDei

> Quant  ManusDei, un peu de culture religieuse et de culture historique serait la bienvenue.


Pour avoir tudi le sujet en marge de recherches sur la lacit, je l'ai la culture religieuse sur ce point ^^

Le gros "problme" du Coran, c'est que les diffrents versets sont toujours  regarder en fonction du contexte dans lequel ils ont t dit, et  nuancer voire ignorer selon l'endroit o on est. Il y a une grande figure de l'islam dont j'ai oubli le nom qui ne donnait pas les mmes jugements selon la ville o il tait, parce que justement le contexte tait diffrent.
C'est galement une religion qui reconnat les autres religions du livre (chrtiens, juifs) comme de vrais croyants.

Donc les versets sur la guerre sainte doivent s'appliquer  l'poque donne, et au contexte de l'poque. Rien n'empche les musulmans aujourd'hui (et c'est le cas pour la quasi totalit d'entre eux) d'estimer que la guerre sainte c'est has been et qu'ils ont autre chose  foutre.

----------


## Zirak

> Parce que ce n'est dj pas le cas. 90% des conversions d'adresse en IP sont fait sur des serveurs amricains.


Ce n'est pas parce que c'est fait la-bas, qu'ils dirigent et contrlent tout... 




> Et si on enlve le contenu amricain comme Youtube, Facebook, Twitter, Wikipdia et j'en oublie, il ne reste plus grand chose  l'exception de site publicitaire d'entreprise et des blogs.


La encore, tu mlange qui contrle les tuyaux, et qui alimente les tuyaux...

Allez pour ta culture gnrale :

https://www.icann.org/en/system/file...06feb13-fr.pdf


Maintenant, vu que tu es toujours  ct de la plaque, et super agressif,  tu ne m'en voudras pas de ne plus te rpondre.  :;):

----------


## Grogro

> Donc la libre circulation des ides est galement un paramtre du concept !


Relis les articles.

La libre circulation c'est la non discrimination des paquets par les FAI. Les "tuyaux". Cela n'a rien  voir avec l'absence de neutralit axiologique des moteurs de recherche, encore moins des hbergeurs de contenus (dont les rseaux sociaux font partie). 

La politisation implicite ou explicite des hbergeurs de contenus et des rseaux sociaux est une autre problmatique.

----------


## Marco46

> Donc la libre circulation des ides est galement un paramtre du concept !


C'est comme si tu me disais qu'au nom de la libert du commerce on ne peut pas demander  la Turquie de cesser d'acheter du ptrole  Daesh ... 

Allez prends le temps de rflchir 5 minutes et tu te rendras compte que tu racontes vraiment n'importe quoi  ::calin:: 




> Si Trump dsire que Oumma.com devienne invisible sur Google et YaHoo, il aura la possibilit de le faire, Jusqu' maintenant les organisations terroristes ont pu utilis le net sans problme. La lutte au terrorisme va se faire galement sur le net.


Je vois mal comment on peut empcher des gens d'utiliser internet sur la base de leurs convictions (comment connaitre les convictions d'un internaute lambda ?). En revanche, et c'est ce que je disais initialement avec mon exemple sur Raqqa, on peut parfaitement empcher un territoire d'utiliser internet. Si un territoire contrl par l'EI a accs  internet c'est soit qu'ils ont un FAI  eux et dans ce cas ce FAI a un n d'AS et on peut le sortir des tables de routages d'internet, soit qu'un FAI tranger leur sous traite un accs, auquel cas il suffit d'agir sur ce prestataire.

C'est aussi simple que a.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Bientt la fin de la neutralit du Net aux USA ? * 
*Une directive qui sera vote ce 14 dcembre par la FCC inquite Google et Facebook * 

Dans une annonce publie hier, le prsident de la FCC (Federal Communications Commission), Ajit Pai, a dclar qu'il avait fait circuler un projet de directive pour l'abrogation de la rglementation sur la neutralit du Net d'Obama et la restauration de la  libert d'Internet . Ce projet a t distribu parmi les autres commissaires de la FCC pour un vote lors d'une runion du 14 dcembre, o il devrait tre approuv.

 Pendant prs de vingt ans, Internet a prospr sous l'approche rglementaire lgre tablie par le prsident Clinton et un congrs rpublicain. Ce cadre bipartisan a conduit le secteur priv  investir 1,5 billion de dollars dans la construction de rseaux de communication aux tats-Unis. Et cela nous a donn une conomie Internet qui nous est envie de par le monde.

 Mais en 2015, la prcdente FCC a cd  la pression du prsident Obama. Sur un vote de parti, elle a impos des rglements de style utilitaire, lourds sur Internet. Cette dcision tait une erreur. Elle dteint sur l'investissement dans la construction et l'expansion des rseaux  large bande en plus de miner l'innovation.

 Aujourd'hui, j'ai partag avec mes collgues un projet de directive qui abandonnerait cette approche rate et permettrait de revenir au consensus de longue date qui a bien servi les consommateurs pendant des dcennies. Sous ma proposition, le gouvernement fdral va cesser de microgrer l'Internet. Au lieu de cela, la FCC va simplement exiger des fournisseurs de services Internet qu'ils soient transparents au sujet de leurs pratiques afin que les consommateurs puissent acheter le plan de service qui leur convient le mieux et que les entrepreneurs, mais aussi les petites entreprises puissent avoir les informations techniques dont ils ont besoin pour innover.

 En outre,  la suite de ma proposition, la Federal Trade Commission sera de nouveau en mesure de contrler les fournisseurs de services Internet, protger les consommateurs et promouvoir la concurrence, tout comme avant 2015. Notamment, ma proposition mettra le gendarme le plus expriment du gouvernement fdral, la FTC, aux commandes pour protger la vie prive des consommateurs en ligne.  

La neutralit du Net a t mise en place par l'administration Obama en tant que moyen de crer un Internet ouvert et quitable o les fournisseurs d'Internet ne seraient pas autoriss  bloquer ou ralentir le contenu lgal pour des raisons corporatives. Cela signifie que tous les sites et services Internet lgaux seraient gaux en ce qui concerne la faon dont les gens se connectent au rseau.

En vertu des rgles actuelles, les fournisseurs de services  large bande sont interdits :
*de blocage :* les fournisseurs de services ne peuvent pas bloquer l'accs  du contenu, des applications, des services ou des appareils non dangereux ;*de limitation :* les fournisseurs de services ne peuvent dlibrment cibler un certain trafic Internet licite pour qu'il soit livr aux utilisateurs plus lentement que les autres types de trafic ;*de donner des priorits moyennant une compensation financire :* les fournisseurs de services  large bande peuvent ne pas favoriser un certain trafic Internet en change d'un examen de quelque nature que ce soit. Les fournisseurs de services Internet sont galement interdits de donner la priorit  un contenu ou des services de leurs affilis.
Ce qui veut dire que si la neutralit du Net venait  tre abroge, les gagnants seraient vraisemblablement les FAI qui auront dsormais la possibilit de dcouper la faon dont Internet circule sur leur rseau. Si un FAI n'est pas d'accord avec le contenu d'un site particulier, il peut en bloquer l'accs  ses utilisateurs. Si une entreprise de streaming vido accepte de payer plus qu'une autre, elle peut obtenir un meilleur service et une meilleure diffusion pour ses clients. Si un joueur ne paie pas de supplment, les connexions aux jeux peuvent devenir plus lentes.

En clair, les FAI pourraient donc se faire beaucoup dargent, mais devront en retour rester transparents sur leurs pratiques.

L'annonce a dclench une bataille pour la libert d'expression et le contrle d'Internet, opposant des titans des tlcoms comme AT&T et Verizon  des gants de l'Internet tels que Google et Amazon. Les socits Internet ont averti que le fait dabolir ces rgles pourrait rendre les entreprises de tlcommunications puissantes gardiennes d'information et de divertissement. Les socits de tlcommunication affirment que les rgles existantes les empchent d'offrir  leurs clients une plus large slection de services  des prix plus levs ou plus bas.

 Cette action ramnera le haut dbit aux tats-Unis  un rgime de rglementation qui met l'accent sur l'investissement priv et l'innovation plutt que sur l'intervention gouvernementale , sest rjoui Joan Marsh, vice-prsidente d'AT&T.

 Nous sommes dus que la proposition annonce aujourd'hui par le F.C.C. ne parvienne pas  maintenir les fortes protections de la neutralit du net qui garantiront que l'Internet reste ouvert  tous , a regrett Erin Egan, vice-prsidente de Facebook, dans un communiqu.  Nous travaillerons avec toutes les parties prenantes attaches  ce principe , a-t-elle assur. 

Source : NYT, dclaration FCC (au format PDF)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## kedare

> *De blocage :* les fournisseurs de services ne peuvent pas bloquer l'accs  du contenu, des applications, des services ou des appareils non dangereux.*De limitation :* les fournisseurs de services ne peuvent dlibrment cibler un certain trafic Internet licite pour qu'il soit livr aux utilisateurs plus lentement que les autres types de trafic.*De donner des priorits moyennant une compensation financire :* les fournisseurs de services  large bande peuvent ne pas favoriser un certain trafic Internet en change d'un examen de quelque nature que ce soit. Les fournisseurs de services Internet sont galement interdits de donner la priorit  un contenu ou des services de leurs affilis.


Je vois dj a venir...

Bloquer/ralentir les sites des ISP concurrents.
Pour 5$ par mois, rduit ton ping de 50% !

----------


## 23JFK

La seule chose que vrizon et AT&T vont russir s'est de forcer les google-apple-mirosoft-...  devenir des FAI qui mneront ces dinosaures  la faillite.

----------


## Grogro

Bon et concrtement, en quoi le consensus entre dmocrates et rpublicains pr-2015 menaait la neutralit du net ?

----------


## SofEvans

> Bon et concrtement, en quoi le consensus entre dmocrates et rpublicains pr-2015 menaait la neutralit du net ?


Il ne menaait pas la neutralit du net, il menaait la "libert d'internet".
Bien sr, "libert d'internet", c'est selon le point de vue des FAI (entre autre), car il serait plus juste de dire la "libert des FAI  faire ce qu'ils veulent d'internet".
Mais a, c'est selon notre point de vue en tant qu'utilisateur. Et notre point de vue, les FAI, ils s'en battent les ....

----------


## RyzenOC

Il me semble que c'est l'un des piliers de la 5G.
Avec le 5G les FAI vont cre des priorits pour certains protocole, par exemple on peut facilement imaginer que le protocole ftp/torrent sera moins prioritaire que le streaming de netflix.


dans l'absolue c'est une bonne chose de prioris les connections, certains services sont plus important que d'autre.
Dans la pratique les priorits de chacun ne sont pas forcment celles des autres. Et au final les consommateurs et les petites entreprises se retrouverons ls par les gafam.

Dans la pratique l'application facebook aura surement un trafic prioritaire  l'application Arte par exemple  ::pleure::

----------


## hotcryx

Ce sera la bonne excuse pour bloquer les sites dis "complotistes" alors qu'ils disent des vrits qui drangent. 

Pizza-gate, les pdophiles qui n'ont jamais de jugement, pourquoi !!!
Clinton business company...
CNN fake news...
Ils ont des choses  cacher!

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce sera la bonne excuse pour bloquer les sites dis "complotistes" alors qu'ils disent des vrits qui drangent. 
> 
> Pizza-gate, les pdophiles qui n'ont jamais de jugement, pourquoi !!!
> Clinton business company...
> CNN fake news...
> Ils ont des choses  cacher!


J'arrive pas  savoir si c'est ironique ou si t'es srieux.

----------


## kedare

> La seule chose que vrizon et AT&T vont russir s'est de forcer les google-apple-mirosoft-...  devenir des FAI qui mneront ces dinosaures  la faillite.



C'est dej fait pour Google.
https://fiber.google.com/about/

Techniquement ils ont tous des ASN donc ils sont dj tous ISP, mais ils sont leurs propres ISP  ::):

----------


## GPPro

> Il me semble que c'est l'un des piliers de la 5G.
> Avec le 5G les FAI vont cre des priorits pour certains protocole, par exemple on peut facilement imaginer que le protocole ftp/torrent sera moins prioritaire que le streaming de netflix.
> 
> 
> dans l'absolue c'est une bonne chose de prioris les connections, certains services sont plus important que d'autre.
> Dans la pratique les priorits de chacun ne sont pas forcment celles des autres. Et au final les consommateurs et les petites entreprises se retrouverons ls par les gafam.
> 
> Dans la pratique l'application facebook aura surement un trafic prioritaire  l'application Arte par exemple


Dans la pratique a ressemblera plutt  :
Accs face de bouc compris dans ton forfait !forfait + youtube pour seulement 4.99 par mois (en plus) !tu veux des sries ? package netflix pour +7.99package game (ping garanti  moins de 200ms le luxe !!!) pour seulement 9.99 de pluspackage gamer online avec ping < 100ms 15.99package hardcore gamer avec dl illimit vers steam/blizzard/EA etc (attention ne comprends pas de loot box EA  ::D:  ) 17.99etc...

----------


## ManusDei

L'image date mais elle passe bien en complment du post de GPPro

----------


## Grogro

Je vous accorde que ce scnario fait froid dans le dos, et je ne doute pas qu'une large part de la classe jacassante en rve par peur du grand mchant web qu'on ne peut pas contrler comme un mdia traditionnel. Sauf que d'aprs ce que j'ai lu, les rpublicains semblent trop teubs et trop incomptents pour faire autre chose que rvoquer la rglementation Obama de 2015 ("repeal"), donc en revenir  la rglementation prcdente. Si ce scnario, dans lequel les FAI se voulant galement fournisseurs de contenus faon Orange tait lgalement possible avant 2015, pourquoi les FAI ne l'ont jamais mis en uvre ? 

De plus, le scnario de l'image de ManusDei, image qu'on voit rgulirement circuler depuis plus de 5 ans, permettrait aux GAFA de tuer dfinitivement toute concurrence dans luf. Or ils dfendent mordicus la "neutralit du net". La problmatique doit tre diffrente.

----------


## GPPro

> Je vous accorde que ce scnario fait froid dans le dos, et je ne doute pas qu'une large part de la classe jacassante en rve par peur du grand mchant web qu'on ne peut pas contrler comme un mdia traditionnel. Sauf que d'aprs ce que j'ai lu, les rpublicains semblent trop teubs et trop incomptents pour faire autre chose que rvoquer la rglementation Obama de 2015 ("repeal"), donc en revenir  la rglementation prcdente. Si ce scnario, dans lequel les FAI se voulant galement fournisseurs de contenus faon Orange tait lgalement possible avant 2015, pourquoi les FAI ne l'ont jamais mis en uvre ? 
> 
> De plus, le scnario de l'image de ManusDei, image qu'on voit rgulirement circuler depuis plus de 5 ans, permettrait aux GAFA de tuer dfinitivement toute concurrence dans luf. Or ils dfendent mordicus la "neutralit du net". La problmatique doit tre diffrente.


??? Ils dfendent mordicus la neutralit du net ? Ills se sont  peine fendus d'un timide communiqu il y a 2 jours. Ce n'est pas franchement ce que j'appelle dfendre "mordicus". La plupart d'entre eux seront de toute faon inclus dans les packages par dfaut (hormis peut tre youtube pour google)

----------


## ManusDei

> De plus, le scnario de l'image de ManusDei, image qu'on voit rgulirement circuler depuis plus de 5 ans, permettrait aux GAFA de tuer dfinitivement toute concurrence dans luf. Or ils dfendent mordicus la "neutralit du net". La problmatique doit tre diffrente.


Oui et non pour tuer la concurrence aux GAFA. Car en fait a permettrait aux FAI de dire aux GAFA "si tu veux un dbit correct va falloir payer", comme ce que Free a essay de faire avec Youtube.

Et a les GAFA n'en veulent pas.

----------


## GPPro

Euh aucun FAI ne fait le poids face  un GAFA...  Si demain Google/Facebook/... dit  Verizon ou comcast "vos utilisateurs n'auront plus accs  nos services" qui est le plus emmerd  votre avis ? (Et je ne parle mme pas de free... Niel pte vraiment beaucoup plus haut que son cul parfois)

----------


## micka132

> Euh aucun FAI ne fait le poids face  un GAFA...  Si demain Google/Facebook/... dit  Verizon ou comcast "vos utilisateurs n'auront plus accs  nos services" qui est le plus emmerd  votre avis ? (Et je ne parle mme pas de free... Niel pte vraiment beaucoup plus haut que son cul parfois)


Comment veux-tu que les GAFA bloquent l'accs d'une certaine partie des gens selon leurs FAI?  Absolument rien empeche le FAI de faire transiter son rseau par un autre, c'est exactement le principe d'internet.
L'inverse n'est pas vrai, vu que c'est le FAI le point de dpart de ta maison.

----------


## Invit

> Comment veux-tu que les GAFA bloquent l'accs d'une certaine partie des gens selon leurs FAI?  Absolument rien empeche le FAI de faire transiter son rseau par un autre, c'est exactement le principe d'internet.
> L'inverse n'est pas vrai, vu que c'est le FAI le point de dpart de ta maison.


Les plages d'IP par FAI sont connues, il suffit de bloquer l'accs  leurs serveurs Web, non ?

----------


## micka132

> Les plages d'IP par FAI sont connues, il suffit de bloquer l'accs  leurs serveurs Web, non ?


S'il suffit  monsieur tout le monde de tlcharger un VPN pour faire croire que l'on vient de je ne sais ou, j'imagine que les FAI ont des outils grandes echelles  :;): .

----------


## Invit

> S'il suffit  monsieur tout le monde de tlcharger un VPN pour faire croire que l'on vient de je ne sais ou, j'imagine que les FAI ont des outils grandes echelles .


Bien sr, sauf que la grande majorit des personnes sur Youtube et Facebook ne savent pas ce que c'est qu'un VPN  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon, Hadopi n'aurait pas flash autant de personnes.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Sinon, Hadopi n'aurait pas flash autant de personnes.


 ::ptdr:: 
https://us7.campaign-archive.com/?u=...&id=90694d675c

8 millions de mails en 8ans, c'est pas "norme" je trouve : 1 million/ans... et puis tre flash par hadopi ne veut pas dire que la personne est coupable
ce qui ce traduit par les chiffres suivant :
2ieme mail 739000
5900 "constat de ngligence"
1500 jugement (ne pas confondre avec 1500 jugement)

Non hadopi est un chec sur tous les plans

----------


## halaster08

> 1500 jugement (ne pas confondre avec 1500 jugement)


??
ne pas confondre avec 1500 coupables ?

----------


## Invit

> https://us7.campaign-archive.com/?u=...&id=90694d675c
> 
> 8 millions de mails en 8ans, c'est pas "norme" je trouve : 1 million/ans... et puis tre flash par hadopi ne veut pas dire que la personne est coupable
> ce qui ce traduit par les chiffres suivant :
> 2ieme mail 739000
> 5900 "constat de ngligence"
> 1500 jugement (ne pas confondre avec 1500 jugement)
> 
> Non hadopi est un chec sur tous les plans


Non mais on est pas l pour juger de la pertinence et de la russite d'Hadopi...

a fait quand mme 1 million de personnes par an, alors qu'il est si simple d'ouvrir un VPN pour l'utilisateur lambda...

Sans parler de la mthode d'Hadopi qui ne scannait pas TOUT le rseau et TOUS les fichiers sur TOUS les types de piratages...
Si a avait t le cas, a n'aurait jamais t "que" 1 million par an... L, la technique est proche des radars mobiles... Tu peux traverser la France  150 km/h sans te faire prendre...

----------


## Ryu2000

> alors qu'il est si simple d'ouvrir un VPN pour l'utilisateur lambda...


C'est un service payant.
Ceux qui utilisent les rseaux P2P n'ont pas tous envie de payer.

Si c'est juste pour les torrents, vous devriez utiliser une seedbox et rcuprer les fichiers via un client FTP.
a tourne en permanence, la vitesse d'upload est norme.
Il y a moyen d'avoir un bon ratio grce  a.
Et Hadopi ne peut pas vous reprer.

----------


## fredoche

> Comment veux-tu que les GAFA bloquent l'accs d'une certaine partie des gens selon leurs FAI?  Absolument rien empeche le FAI de faire transiter son rseau par un autre, c'est exactement le principe d'internet.
> L'inverse n'est pas vrai, vu que c'est le FAI le point de dpart de ta maison.


Le principe des routages entre AS, c'est que chaque AS controle ses routes de destinations vers les autres AS. Tu peux donc aisment couper une partie de l'internet  tes contenus.

La fin de la neutralit ets  l'avantage des gros et u dtriment de la diversit des cosystmes conomiques ou numriques.

Ca fait des annes qu'on voit des tentatives dans ce sens pour associer tuyaux et contenus de manire financire. Je crois que l'histoire et l'actualit rcente nous enseigne  quel point a ne marche pas : 
Vivendi/universal a voulu tre le roi des contenus avec J6M, le fiasco fut monumental.
AOL est mort  vouloir faire un second internet privatif
Infonie a subit le mme sort en France

Altice SFR a une nouvelle fois fait le pari des contenus exclusifs et est en train de le payer cher, ou plutt les couillons d'actionnaires

Un FAI te fournit un tuyau, et ce sera de plus en plus vrai  l'avenir avec le dclin en cours des mdias classiques type broadcast (TV,Radio)
Mais effectivement les FAI rvent de vendre/louer leurs eyeballs aux fournisseurs de contenus, et d'tre pays des 2 cots. C'est dire  quel point nous ne sommes que des cheptels de btail bons  tre traits et tondus

Et pour tous ceux qui sont des pros de l'internet, nous n'avons strictement aucun intrt  ce que cette neutralit tombe.

----------


## GPPro

C'est exactement a, les gros ne seront quasiment pas impacts, d'o leurs ractions plus que minimes... C'est limite si a ne les avantage pas : comment un nouveau concurrent peut se dvelopper s'il est trangl par les FAI ?

----------


## Madmac

> Le gros "problme" du Coran, c'est que les diffrents versets sont toujours  regarder en fonction du contexte dans lequel ils ont t dit, et  nuancer voire ignorer selon l'endroit o on est. Il y a une grande figure de l'islam dont j'ai oubli le nom qui ne donnait pas les mmes jugements selon la ville o il tait, parce que justement le contexte tait diffrent.
> C'est galement une religion qui reconnat les autres religions du livre (chrtiens, juifs) comme de vrais croyants.


Pour les reconnatre, il les reconnait

----------


## Madmac

> Ce n'est pas parce que c'est fait la-bas, qu'ils dirigent et contrlent tout...


Si ton navigateur ne recevoir le IP du site, tu vas avoir un srieux problme. Il y a bien un autre site qui fait la conversion, mais comme il est francais, les problmes de censure risquent d'tre un problme encore plus important.




> La encore, tu mlange qui contrle les tuyaux, et qui alimente les tuyaux...


Toi aussi, tu te perd dans les nuances, Si tu perd l'accs  un page web, tu ne perd l'accs  une ensemble de kilobit, mais aux ides de cette page. Le contenu et le contenant est indissociable. Et dans cette histoire, les Amricains ont clairement le gros bout du bton. Si le reste du monde dcident de boycotter les sites amricains, parce qu'ils sont en dsaccord avec les Amricains. Bien tu peux tre sr qu'il y aura beaucoup de monde qui vont descendre dans les rue. Tu imagines le nombre d'ados qui vont piquer une crise parce qu'ils n'ont plus leurs facebook ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les entreprises technologiques se disent dues par la proposition de la FCC,*
*d'abolir la neutralit du Net * 

Il y a quelques jours, le prsident de la FCC (Federal Communications Commission), Ajit Pai, a dclar qu'il avait fait circuler un projet de directive pour l'abrogation de la rglementation sur la neutralit du Net d'Obama et la restauration de la  libert d'Internet . Ce projet a t distribu parmi les autres commissaires de la FCC pour un vote lors d'une runion du 14 dcembre, o il devrait tre approuv.

En clair, le rgulateur amricain des tlcommunications prvoit de supprimer les rgles de l're Obama qui garantissent la neutralit du rseau, le principe selon lequel toutes les donnes doivent tre traites de manire gale et qui empchent donc aux entreprises de facturer un accs prfrentiel.

En vertu des rgles actuelles, les fournisseurs de services  large bande sont interdits :
*de blocage :* les fournisseurs de services ne peuvent pas bloquer l'accs  du contenu, des applications, des services ou des appareils non dangereux ;*de limitation :* les fournisseurs de services ne peuvent dlibrment cibler un certain trafic Internet licite pour qu'il soit livr aux utilisateurs plus lentement que les autres types de trafic ;*de donner des priorits moyennant une compensation financire :* les fournisseurs de services  large bande peuvent ne pas favoriser un certain trafic Internet en change d'un examen de quelque nature que ce soit. Les fournisseurs de services Internet sont galement interdits de donner la priorit  un contenu ou des services de leurs affilis.
Ce qui veut dire que si la neutralit du Net venait  tre abroge, les FAI auront dsormais la possibilit de dcouper la faon dont Internet circule sur leur rseau. 

Certaines entreprises technologiques nont pas manqu de montrer leur opposition  ce revirement.

*Facebook*

Dans une dclaration envoye par courrier lectronique, Erin Egan, vice-prsidente de la politique publique amricaine de Facebook, a dclar :  Nous sommes dus que la proposition annonce aujourd'hui par la FCC ne parvienne pas  maintenir les fortes protections de la neutralit du NET avec toutes les parties prenantes attaches  ce principe  

*Google*

Un porte-parole de Google a dclar :  Les rgles de neutralit du NET de la FCC fonctionnent bien pour les consommateurs et nous sommes dus de la proposition annonce aujourd'hui.  


*Netflix*

Dans un tweet, la grande enseigne de la diffusion vido a dclar  Netflix soutient la #Neutralit #Net. Nous nous opposons  la proposition de la FCC d'annuler ces protections de base.   En rponse  un appel lanc par Twitter, lentreprise a ajout :  Nous soutenons depuis des annes l'IA et Day to Save Net Neutrality avec une bannire sur la page d'accueil de Netflix pour tous les utilisateurs. Le projet de dcret actuel n'a pas t officiellement vot, alors nous affirmons maintenant notre opposition publiquement et avec force.  

*Internet Association*

 La proposition du prsident Pai, si elle est mise en uvre, reprsente la fin de la neutralit du Net tel que nous la connaissons et dfie la volont de millions d'Amricains qui soutiennent l'Internet Open Order 2015. Cette proposition dfait presque deux dcennies d'accord bipartisan sur les principes fondamentaux de neutralit du Net. La capacit des Amricains  accder  l'Internet entier.

 L'ordonnance de 2015 a cr des protections de neutralit du Net applicables qui garantissent aux consommateurs l'accs  Internet dans son intgralit et prservent la concurrence en ligne. Cette proposition n'atteint aucun de ces objectifs. Les consommateurs ont peu de choix pour ce qui concerne leurs FAI et les FAI ne devraient pas tre autoriss  utiliser cette position de gardien des points de connexion pour faire de la discrimination sur les sites et applications Web.

 Internet Association et nos membres continueront notre travail pour assurer que les protections de la neutralit du Net restent la loi du pays.  

La FCC a reu un nombre record de 22 millions de commentaires sur le dbat sur la neutralit du NET, mais elle a dcid dignorer la grande majorit d'entre eux. Un responsable de la FCC a dclar qu moins que ces lettres n'introduisent de nouveaux faits dans le dossier ou ne fassent merger de srieux arguments juridiques, elles n'auront pas beaucoup dinfluence sur la dcision. En clair, la qualit lemporte sur la quantit. 

Il a galement assur que 7,5 millions de ces commentaires taient exactement la mme lettre qui a t soumise avec 45 000 fausses adresses.

Source : BI

----------


## ManusDei

> ...


Sourate 2, 111  113
Certes, ceux qui ont cru, ceux qui se sont judass, les Nazarens, et les Sabens, quiconque dentre eux a cru en Dieu, au Jour dernier et accompli de bonnes oeuvres, sera rcompens par son Seigneur ; il nprouvera aucune crainte et il ne sera jamais afflig.

En bonus :
https://www.egaliteetreconciliation....iens-9120.html


Contexte, contexte...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a quelques jours, le prsident de la FCC (Federal Communications Commission), Ajit Pai, a dclar qu'il avait fait circuler un projet de directive pour l'abrogation de la rglementation sur la neutralit du Net d'Obama et la restauration de la  libert d'Internet . Ce projet a t distribu parmi les autres commissaires de la FCC pour un vote lors d'une runion du 14 dcembre, o il devrait tre approuv.
> 
> En clair, le rgulateur amricain des tlcommunications prvoit de supprimer les rgles de l're Obama qui garantissent la neutralit du rseau, le principe selon lequel toutes les donnes doivent tre traites de manire gale et qui empchent donc aux entreprises de facturer un accs prfrentiel.


Ils font n'importe quoi ceux de la FCC...

----------


## earhater

C'est quoi votre dlire de religion ici les gars ? Oo'

----------


## Grogro

> Sourate 2, 111  113
> Certes, ceux qui ont cru, ceux qui se sont judass, les Nazarens, et les Sabens, quiconque dentre eux a cru en Dieu, au Jour dernier et accompli de bonnes oeuvres, sera rcompens par son Seigneur ; il nprouvera aucune crainte et il ne sera jamais afflig.


Quand on connait un minimum le Coran on ne se laisse pas piger par ces belles promesses naves et historiquement irralistes, mais qu'est-ce que a vient foutre sur ce topic ?!?

----------


## ManusDei

Voir les premires pages du topic. Je ne sais pas pourquoi Madmac a dcid de faire ressortir a (ce matin  7H50), mais je n'aime pas laisser les jugements  l'emporte pice bass sur des arguments tronqus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est quoi votre dlire de religion ici les gars ? Oo'


C'est intressant, grce aux citations on peut retracer, en commenant par la fin :
- Madmac
- ManusDei
- Grogro
- Zirak
- Grogro 
- Zirak
- Madmac

Ah ben merde !
En fait c'est le mme qui a dmarr et termin la discussion sur l'islam dans un topic sur la neutralit du web ^^

----------


## earhater

Nan mais reprenez vous, je ne doute en aucun cas que votre dbat soit inintressant mais on parle quand mme del a fin de la neutralit du net qui est chose terrible.

----------


## devman1

C'est Normale que les gants se plaignent surtout que a les arrange car ils disposent d'infrastructures qui leurs permettent tout tant au USA de domin et touffer les PME partout dans le monde avec leurs  services, aujourd'hui quand on parle de rseaux sociaux nos cerveaux ne pensent qu' facebook, twitter, instagram  etc. tous venus des USA  donc la neutralit aujourd'hui sert d'abord les gant du Net. Voil !

----------


## Gunny

Pour comprendre pourquoi les "gros" de l'internet veulent la neutralit du net, il suffit de voir l'affaire Comcast/Netflix :  



> Comcast : Vous pompez trop de bande passante, on vous limite
> Netflix : Non
> Comcast : Ok mais vous payez
> Netflix : Non
> [Insrez pourparlers]
> Netflix : ... ok


Ils ont tout intrt d'une part  ce que leurs services soient accessibles au plus grand nombre et d'autre par  ne pas payer ce qui s'apparente  un racket. A premire vue on pourrait se dire que la concurrence va faire que a ne sera pas le cas car les oprateurs respectant la neutralit du net auront un gros avantage sur les autres. Et l je pouffe rien qu' taper cette phrase sur mon clavier parce que ce sont bien des oprateurs de tlcom que l'on parle, je prfrerais faire confiance au prince nigrian qui m'envoie rgulirement des emails pour me donner sa fortune. Dans la ralit ils vont s'arranger entre eux pour tre sr que la "concurrence" n'existe que dans les bouquins sur le libralisme.

----------


## koyosama

> C'est Normale que les gants se plaignent surtout que a les arrange car ils disposent d'infrastructures qui leurs permettent tout tant au USA de domin et touffer les PME partout dans le monde avec leurs  services, aujourd'hui quand on parle de rseaux sociaux nos cerveaux ne pensent qu' facebook, twitter, instagram  etc. tous venus des USA  donc la neutralit aujourd'hui sert d'abord les gant du Net. Voil !


Pas si sr que cela, par exemple cela peut tre une chance de dgager google une fois pour toute. On peut trs bien dire demain en temps que europen, si tu veux utiliser google ou aws, tu devrais payer au fai du fric en plus et laisser prmouvoir les entreprises locaux. Free l'a fait aprs tout.

Ils ont aussi creuse leur tombe avec cette neutralit mais ils le savent pas encore. Et je ne crois pas que l'Europe va se laissser faire, la Chine et la Russie ne sont pas laisser faire, pourquoi nous aussi. En fait, on pourrrait pratiquement faire la technique japonnaise. Faire du protectionisme dguis. Aprs ce qui va changer c'est que les amricain ne connaitront jamais les plateforme europene de bonne qualit (mme si c'est le cas aujourd'hui) et demain ils vont prier amazon, netflix et Google pour leur contenu. 

Aprs j'espre que nos chre lues ont des couilles. Du peux que j'ai vu,  part les services de banques et les gros matodons comme Sony, Google, Facebook et Amazon. Nos plateformes sont meilleurs que ceux des amricains en terme de services, mais j'aurais aim que la qualit soit l. En fait, c'est juste pour dire qu'on peut s'en passer et mme crer notre FCC. Les gens ne le savent pas mais il y a trois ou quatre internet, il y a internet amricain (comme on le connait), l'internet d'Asie (le mode ultra chinois) et enfin la darkweb. On pourrait crer le notre, cela va l'encontre d'internet mais je pense que la division des pays est devenu trop grand et faut commencer  accepter la division du monde pour l'instant, quand les tats-unis seront seules.

Et surtout, il faut qu'on arrte de se laisser faire une fois pour toute.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il suffit de voir l'affaire Comcast/Netflix


Avant la majorit du trafic internet mondiale tait utilis par le P2P, c'tait le bon temps  :;):  (eMule si tu nous regardes)
Maintenant le streaming est pass devant  ::pleure:: 



Netflix gnre plus de trafic sur le Net que le piratage
_Il y a cinq ans le streaming reprsentait moins de 35% du trafic internet fixe total en Amrique du Nord aux priodes de pointe le soir. La dernire tude Sandvine fait tat dune progression vertigineuse puisquil accapare dsormais prs des  du trafic descendant, 70% pour tre exact. Trois acteurs dominent la situation : les services Netflix (37,1%), YouTube (17,9%) et Amazon Video (3,1%).

Le partage sur BitTorrent, en revanche, continue de dcliner et ne pse plus que 5% du total contre 7% lanne dernire. Notons galement la perce diTunes qui reprsente 2,79% du trafic dsormais._




> Et je ne crois pas que l'Europe va se laissser faire, la Chine et la Russie ne sont pas laisser faire, pourquoi nous aussi.
> (...)
> Et surtout, il faut qu'on arrte de se laisser faire une fois pour toute.


Apparemment vous ne comprenez pas comment le monde fonctionne.
Vous avez encore de l'espoir et vous pensez que les choses peuvent bien ce passer.
C'est touchant.  ::pleure:: 

Parce que le monde rel c'est pas a.
Jamais l'UE ne tient tte aux USA.

----------


## abriotde

> Certes, ceux qui ont cru, ceux qui se sont judass, les Nazarens, et les Sabens, quiconque dentre eux a cru en Dieu, au Jour dernier et accompli de bonnes oeuvres, sera rcompens par son Seigneur ; il nprouvera aucune crainte et il ne sera jamais afflig.


Quel est le rapport?

----------


## Jipt

> *1500 jugement* (ne pas confondre avec *1500 jugement*)


Ne pas confondre blanc avec blanc
Ne pas confondre noir avec noir
Ne pas confondre oui avec oui
Ne pas confondre non avec non
et je pourrais continuer longtemps comme a...

Quelqu'un pour m'expliquer (si tant est que a soit possible) ?

----------


## fredoche

Bon vu qu'on est dans un forum d'_informaticiens_:

J'ai vu quelqu'un parler de 5G tout  l'heure. Dja 4G, 3G on peut faire de la qualit de service puisque on utilise des technos de TDMA, FDMA, et sur de la 4G, de l'OFDMA. On peut au moins faire de l'allocation de ressources en fonction du client, si ce n'est en fonction du type de donne ou en fonction de la source. Mais l on est sur la partie terminale et des technos situes au niveau 2 OSI

Mais du point de vue IP pur, mme si on a un champ TOS/DSCP, la mise en uvre n'est rellement effective que si l'on a une saturation de liens, auquel cas on va dropper ou mettre en queue les paquets non prioritaires. Pour m'tre confront  ce genre de problmatique  mon petit niveau, j'en avais conclu que c'tait pas trs efficace ni pertinent. En gros on est amen  crer un vrai bottleneck logiciel sur un routeur (en amont du lien physique rellement limitant) pour faire en sorte de faire de la QOS, qui n'est rellement active que si on sature ce bottleneck.

Or l'volution des rseaux fait que les tuyaux sont de plus en plus gros, la bande passante de plus en plus importante, et ce pour des cots toujours moindres.

A mon petit niveau  (rseau associatif rural WLAN) il est beaucoup plus simple de louer une nouvelle ligne VDSL ou acheter de nouvelles antennes que de se faire suer sur de la QOS, mme si j'ai les outils pour.

Je pense que cette rflexion est vrai aussi  quasiment tous les niveaux des infrastructures internet. On peut aujourd'hui louer des  gros tuyaux et se raccorder  des plate-formes d'changes performantes sans s'embarrasser de DiffServ


Une autre rflexion serait que l'application d'une QOS doit se faire sur tout le chemin de peer  peer, une sorte de maitrise de bout en bout alors que plusieurs acteurs sont impliqus... Donc ne fin de compte sur internet, est ce que ce n'est pas un peu de la poudre aux yeux ?

Il me semble que la fin de la neutralit c'est surtout une faon de pour certains FAI de gnrer des revenus supplmentaires, mais je ne vois pas trop les fondements techniques, en tout cas au niveau du protocole de base IP.

----------


## halaster08

> Ne pas confondre blanc avec blanc
> Ne pas confondre noir avec noir
> Ne pas confondre oui avec oui
> Ne pas confondre non avec non
> et je pourrais continuer longtemps comme a...
> 
> Quelqu'un pour m'expliquer (si tant est que a soit possible) ?


J'avais dj pos la question sur la page prcdente, je pense qu'il voulait dire que tous les gens qui ont t jugs n'ont pas forcment t reconnu coupables. (a parait logique vu qu'il critiquais l'inefficacit d'HADOPI)

----------


## _Alain_

Matire  rflexion: voir *ici*.

----------


## koyosama

> Bon vu qu'on est dans un forum d'_informaticiens_:
> Or l'volution des rseaux fait que les tuyaux sont de plus en plus gros, la bande passante de plus en plus importante, et ce pour des cots toujours moindres.


Il faut que tu voyages un peu plus car la France est le seul pays develop   avoir un rseau de merde. Non c'est pas une excuse du tout.
La reflexion est dj toute faite depuis longtemps. Qu'on arrte de nous faire culpabiliser avec a, on sait tous qu'il y a de la corruption entre les tlcom et les lus territoriales.

----------


## fredoche

"???"
C'est quoi le sens de ton message ? Excuse de quoi ? Culpabiliser de quoi ? Pourquoi tu me cites ?

----------


## koyosama

> "???"
> C'est quoi le sens de ton message ? Excuse de quoi ? Culpabiliser de quoi ? Pourquoi tu me cites ?
> 
> 
> la bande passante de plus en plus importante


La bande passante est un faux dbat, a toujours t faux-dbat. L'infrastructure dess tlcom auraient d suivre le changement depuis longtemps. Surtout qu'on est un pays avec des temps (saison) simple, pas compliqu, on a plus de main d'oeuvres que d'autres pays pour le faire. Non, non et non, on assume. On est un pays qui refuse d'avoir une infrastructure des temps moderne. J'en ai marre des excuse  deux balles avec le VDSL. LE VDSL c'est l'arnaque du sicle pour dire qu'on fait quelque chose. C'est pas une question Free machin, Orange machin, ... 

Non le rseau n'aurait jamais eu tre un problme en France, c'est une question de volont politique et au passage tout le monde s'en branle.
La France c'est comme les elections snatoriales, tu vois une volont et tu vois tous les grands electeurs faire contraire pour leur intrt personnel.

L'application trop grosse, le 4k, la 5g, ... non Vous changez les cables un point c'est tout.

----------


## Madmac

> Sourate 2, 111  113
> Certes, ceux qui ont cru, ceux qui se sont judass, les Nazarens, et les Sabens, quiconque dentre eux a cru en Dieu, au Jour dernier et accompli de bonnes oeuvres, sera rcompens par son Seigneur ; il nprouvera aucune crainte et il ne sera jamais afflig.
> 
> En bonus :
> https://www.egaliteetreconciliation....iens-9120.html
> 
> 
> Contexte, contexte...


Je connais le principe d'abrogation.

----------


## Madmac

> Ils font n'importe quoi ceux de la FCC...


Tu nous fait de fausses quivalences.

----------


## Madmac

> S'il suffit  monsieur tout le monde de tlcharger un VPN pour faire croire que l'on vient de je ne sais ou, j'imagine que les FAI ont des outils grandes echelles .


Les VPN ne cachent pas le trajets entier de ta transmission. En plus, les truc comme windows 10 ont des back-doors. S'ils veulent y mettre les moyen, ils peuvent le faire. Mais le plus dangeureux est ce qu'il est en train de se produire: Ils peuvent transform nimporte quel site en 'site malicieux'. J'ai de plus en plus de message de ce genre et le navigateur ne te permet plus d'y aller mme si tu le dsire. Les site sur heroku sont peru comme des site malicieux, c'est vraiment un problme lorsque l'on veux test ses mesures d'installation de site. Ou montrer un chantillon d'un site  un client.

----------


## CaptainDangeax

bonjour le rdacteur

Pouvez-vous me confirmer que dans la phrase suivante :



> Pendant prs de vingt ans, Internet a prospr sous l'approche rglementaire lgre tablie par le prsident Clinton et un congrs rpublicain. Ce cadre bipartisan a conduit le secteur priv  investir 1,5 billion de dollars dans la construction de rseaux de communication aux tats-Unis. Et cela nous a donn une conomie Internet qui nous est envie de par le monde.


On parle bien de 1 500 000 000 000 dollars ? En effet, le billion franais vaut mille milliards, soit en anglishe one thousand billion.

----------


## Stphane le calme

> bonjour le rdacteur
> 
> Pouvez-vous me confirmer que dans la phrase suivante :
> 
> On parle bien de 1 500 000 000 000 dollars ? En effet, le billion franais vaut mille milliards, soit en anglishe one thousand billion.


Bonjour  vous,

Dans la source ajoute en fin de message, il y a un lien pointant sur le communiqu du prsident de la FCC o il dclare For almost twenty years, the Internet thrived under the light-touch regulatory approach established by President Clinton and a Republican Congress. This bipartisan framework led the private sector to invest *$1.5 trillion* building communications networks throughout the United States" 


Donc oui, c'est bien *billion* en franais (trillion en anglais).

----------


## Christian Olivier

*FCC et Neutralit du Net : les intrts financiers des entreprises devraient primer sur lintrt gnral*
*Pour conduire la politique dInternet*

La semaine dernire, le prsident de la FCC, Ajit Pai, a dvoil ses plans pour liminer les protections les plus lmentaires garanties par la loi sur la neutralit du Net aux USA. Ce dernier milite en faveur de linstauration dun rgime de  transparence  sous la supervision de la Federal Trade Commission (FTC), une  transparence  que le mdia The New York Times dcrit comme  un euphmisme  qui ne saurait servir lintrt gnral. Le mdia US estime, dailleurs, que labrogation de cette loi serait contraire   lesprit fondateur de lInternet  et de lAmrique.

Pour rappel, cette loi garantit la neutralit du rseau et permet, dans une certaine mesure, de lutter contre les drives telles que labus de position dominante ou les pratiques anticoncurrentielles dans lindustrie du numrique. Cette loi empche notamment les entreprises oprant dans le secteur des tlcommunications de pratiquer une censure sur Internet semblable  celle observe en Chine en procdant, par exemple, au blocage systmatique des critiques ngatives dont elles pourraient tre les cibles. En vertu des rgles actuelles, les fournisseurs de services  large bande sont interdits :

*de blocage :* les fournisseurs de services ne peuvent pas bloquer laccs  du contenu, des applications, des services ou des appareils non dangereux ;*de limitation :* les fournisseurs de services ne peuvent dlibrment cibler un certain trafic Internet licite pour quil soit livr aux utilisateurs plus lentement que les autres types de trafic ;*de donner des priorits moyennant une compensation financire :* les fournisseurs de services  large bande peuvent ne pas favoriser un certain trafic Internet en change dun examen de quelque nature que ce soit. Les fournisseurs de services Internet sont galement interdits de donner la priorit  un contenu ou des services de leurs affilis.
Toutes ces mesures ont t prises  un moment donn pour faire face  des problmes qui, depuis 2004, minent la sant de lconomie Internet. Mais aujourdhui, la FCC estime quelles ne sont plus ncessaires et que lindustrie dInternet pourrait mieux se porter si elles taient supprimes, alors que plusieurs indicateurs semblent indiquer le contraire. Sachant que des services comme Skype ou Netflix auraient probablement connu une mort prmature sans la protection de base fournie par la loi sur la neutralit du rseau, la FCC devrait au moins expliquer pourquoi il ne faudrait plus sinquiter de ce genre de menace.


Daprs le New York Times, la FCC serait probablement en train de surestimer son pouvoir lgal sur la question de la neutralit du rseau. Il semblerait, en effet, que les organismes gouvernementaux US ne peuvent pas se permettre de bouleverser brusquement des rgles prtablies sans fournir de motifs valables, au pralable, pour appuyer leur point de vue, surtout si la rglementation vise a eu et continue davoir un impact positif significatif au sein du tissu conomique et social.  ce propos, la Cour suprme des tats-Unis prcise dailleurs que tout organisme fdral se doit  dexaminer les donnes pertinentes et dexpliquer de manire satisfaisante les motivations de son action .

Depuis quelles sont entres en vigueur, la plupart des mesures introduites par la loi sur la neutralit du Net auraient rencontr un succs important. Pour invalider ces mesures, il ne suffira pas au FCC de dire  voici ma position  ou  vous pouvez faire confiance  votre cblodistributeur . Lagence devra apporter des preuves pour dmontrer que laction quelle souhaite entreprendre aura un impact positif sur le tissu conomique et social des USA suprieur  celui mesur grce  lintroduction des mesures adoptes sous lre Obama.

Daprs The New York Time, le prsident de la FCC veut se dbarrasser de la loi sur la neutralit du rseau parce que cela permettrait aux entreprises de cblodistribution et de tlcommunication US dengranger encore plus de profits. Et pour justifier son action, Ajit Pai met en avant le besoin dinstaurer un climat plus propice  linvestissement. Il affirme dailleurs que les investissements dans lindustrie sont en recul depuis 2015, lanne pendant laquelle ladministration Obama a renforc les rgles de neutralit du Net.

trangement, le prsident de la FCC semble avoir compltement perdu de vue le fait, contrairement  ce quil avance, on note une augmentation des investissements sur Internet depuis 2015. Dailleurs, cela a t dmontr par une tude mene par le groupe de dfense dInternet Free Press. On pourrait donc tre amen  penser quau FCC, les intrts financiers des entreprises priment sur lintrt gnral pour conduire la politique dInternet. De plus, laction de la FCC ne bnficie pas du soutien de lopinion publique. Les sondages indiquent que 76 % des Amricains soutiennent la loi sur la neutralit dInternet telle quelle est applique actuellement.

Sachant que la FCC ne veut pas juste affaiblir la loi sur la neutralit du Net, mais plutt la supprimer compltement, il serait intressant de voir comment la FCC compte expliquer le paradoxe entre sa vision sur la situation des investissements dans lindustrie dInternet et les donnes contradictoires prsentes par des tudes plus srieuses. Il serait galement intressant de connaitre les raisons qui la motivent  supprimer les interdictions concernant les diffrentes mesures de blocage et de limitation qui sont en vigueur depuis 2005.

*Source* : The New York Times, The internet advocacy group Free Press

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les entreprises technologiques se disent dues par la proposition de la FCC d'abolir la neutralit du net
 ::fleche::  Bientt la fin de la neutralit du Net aux USA ? Une directive qui sera vote ce 14 dcembre par la FCC inquite Google et Facebook

----------


## ManusDei

> Sachant que la FCC ne veut pas juste affaiblir la loi sur la neutralit du Net, mais plutt la supprimer compltement, il serait intressant de voir comment la FCC compte expliquer le paradoxe entre sa vision sur la situation des investissements dans lindustrie dInternet et les donnes contradictoires prsentes par des tudes plus srieuses. Il serait galement intressant de connaitre les raisons qui la motivent  supprimer les interdictions concernant les diffrentes mesures de blocage et de limitation qui sont en vigueur depuis 2005.


Ils ne l'expliqueront pas, ils se contenteront de dire que les investissements ont baiss depuis 2015 et qu'il faut librer les march. Les tudes contradictoires seront soit des fakes news  ou ils ne les auront pas lues.

Circulez, y a rien  voir ni  expliquer.

----------


## Doksuri

ce qui m'embete dans cette histoire, c'est que tous les ans ca ressort... une annee les gens se lasseront de se battre pour ca, et ca passera... =(

----------


## Ryu2000

> une annee les gens se lasseront de se battre pour ca, et ca passera... =(


Le combat ne sert  rien, les dcideurs mprisent le peuple.
Les gens pourraient organiser de grandes manifestations, mais elles seraient ignores...

Cette dcision n'est soutenue que par trs peu de personnes.
Le pouvoir de dcision n'appartient pas  la masse, mais  une toute petite lite.

----------


## GPPro

> Le combat ne sert  rien, les dcideurs mprisent le peuple.
> Les gens pourraient organiser de grandes manifestations, mais elles seraient ignores...
> 
> Cette dcision n'est soutenue que par trs peu de personnes.
> Le pouvoir de dcision n'appartient pas  la masse, mais  une toute petite lite.


Le pouvoir a appartenu aux crtins qui ont vot pour Trump, Trump tant celui qui a mis  la tte de la FCC ce pantin connu pour vouloir la peau de la neutralit du net.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Le pouvoir a appartenu aux crtins qui ont vot pour Trump, Trump tant celui qui a mis  la tte de la FCC ce pantin connu pour vouloir la peau de la neutralit du net.


Trump qui partage avec notre Cher Prsident une aversion pour le chiffrement... Que beau monde se prpare  ::triste::

----------


## SofEvans

> Le pouvoir a appartenu aux crtins qui ont vot pour Trump, Trump tant celui qui a mis  la tte de la FCC ce pantin connu pour vouloir la peau de la neutralit du net.


Ouais enfin, le trs gros problme avec cette logique, c'est qu'il est impossible d'avoir un candidat qui fera ce que tu penses tre juste dans tout les domaines.

Par exemple, le candidat X annonce son orientation sur 7 sujets (genre au pif, l'ducation national, la sortie de l'euro, la neutralit du web, vous voyez le genre ?).
Sur les 7 sujets, tu es d'accord avec 5 d'entre eux.
Par contre, pour les 2 derniers sujets, tu n'es pas d'accord.

Qu'est-ce que tu fais, sachant que de toutes faon, pour le candidat Y, tu n'es pas d'accord pour 3 sujet mais d'accord pour 4 ? Et que pour le candidat Z ... 'fin bref.

Donc non.
Non, le pouvoir n'as pas appartenu rellement  ceux qui ont vot Trump.

Le pouvoir appartient au prsident (et encore), et si c'tait rellement un semblant de dmocratie, sur des thmes aux rpercussions aussi importantes, un referendum devrait tre tenu.
Et cette logique est valable pour tout les pays qui se disent "dmocratique".

C'tait quand le dernier rfrendum en France ?
Ah oui, en 2005 ! Pour la constitution de l'Europe.

Comme si en 12 ans de vie politique, aucune dcision suffisamment importante n'avait t entreprise.

Bref, je digresse, mais tout cela pour dire que le pouvoir appartient bel et bien  un petit groupe de personne et non au peuple (oligarchie), donc je ne peux pas tre rellement d'accord avec toi GPPro.

----------


## Mdinoc

Pai n'est pas "La FCC". Pai est une *taupe* mise  la tte de la FCC par Trump.

----------


## Daranc

> C'tait quand le dernier rfrendum en France ?
> Ah oui, en 2005 ! Pour la constitution de l'Europe.


De mmoire (je vieillis) a bien t non , et le rsultat c'est juste qu'ils se sont torch le Q avec le vote 
dmocratie  du grec _demos_ peuple et _cratie_ autorit  donnant "autorit dtenu par le peuple"  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## RyzenOC

je suis pour la neutralit du net cependant je ne peut rigoler si elle devait disparaitre :

Imaginer demain on demande 2/mois pour utiliser facebook, youtube, google search...etc c'est tous le business des gants du web qui vas seffondrer car qui vas payer pour facebook par exemple ?
Les gens vont se rendre compte que ces sites web sont finalement trs futiles.
C'est un peu comme imaginer le consommateur qui paye sa licence Windows quand il achte un pc. C'est tous leurs business qui vas s'effondrer.

Les sites comme wikipedia ne serait pas trop impacter car ils ne repose pas sur les donnes des CONsomateurs mais sur les dons.

En faite je crois que je serais presque pour un systme hybride, les petits sites web/blog et les sites open source bas sur les dons ne collectant pas de donnes serait gratuits et accessible  tous. Les sites comme facebook, google,...etc serait payant. On pourrais sur le long terme rellement aller vers un cercle vertueux en liminant tous les sites parasites.

----------


## Invit

> je suis pour la neutralit du net cependant je ne peut rigoler si elle devait disparaitre :
> 
> Imaginer demain on demande 2/mois pour utiliser facebook, youtube, google search...etc c'est tous le business des gants du web qui vas seffondrer car qui vas payer pour facebook par exemple ?
> Les gens vont se rendre compte que ces sites web sont finalement trs futiles.
> C'est un peu comme imaginer le consommateur qui paye sa licence Windows quand il achte un pc. C'est tous leurs business qui vas s'effondrer.
> 
> Les sites comme wikipedia ne serait pas trop impacter car ils ne repose pas sur les donnes des CONsomateurs mais sur les dons.
> 
> En faite je crois que je serais presque pour un systme hybride, les petits sites web/blog et les sites open source bas sur les dons ne collectant pas de donnes serait gratuits et accessible  tous. Les sites comme facebook, google,...etc serait payant. On pourrais sur le long terme rellement aller vers un cercle vertueux en liminant tous les sites parasites.


Ce serait pas plutt les types de site plutt que les sites ?

Exemple : Rseaux sociaux, Moteur de recherche ou diffusion vido (Youtube/Dailymotion).

Et si ce sont vraiment des sites cibls en particulier, je pense que tu as encore trop confiance en l'humanit... FB perdrait quoi ? 20% de ses utilisateurs si ils devaient payer 2e par mois...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Et si ce sont vraiment des sites cibls en particulier, je pense que tu as encore trop confiance en l'humanit... FB perdrait quoi ? 20% de ses utilisateurs si ils devaient payer 2e par mois...


A t'a place j'en serais pas si sur. J'ai une trs grande confiance en lhumanit quand le porte monnaie pse dans la balance.
et puis faut voir facebook comme un chteau de carte. si 50% de tes "amis" partent cela vas t'inciter a partir aussi et ainsi de suite effet domino et Facebook deviendra comme Myspace aujourd'hui.





> Ce serait pas plutt les types de site plutt que les sites ?
> Exemple : Rseaux sociaux, Moteur de recherche ou diffusion vido (Youtube/Dailymotion).


J'en sais rien mais cela ne change rien  mon propos.
mais comment on peut payer par "service" ? comment le fai devine que je suis sur un rseau social ou un forum ou sur github sauf en regardant l'url du site ? Un mme message peut tres bien etre poster sur github/twitter/facebook/moteur de recherche

Moi je vois plus un blocage par url plutt que par service en tant que tels. Maintenant oui le package  2 que j'ai propos c'est facebook+twitter+instagram+2-3 autres et voila 5-6 urls.

Je sais pas si il peuvent bloquer les moteurs de recherche, car sans moteur de recherche on fait pas grand chose sur le net  ::aie::  par contre ils peuvent bloquer Google/Bing par exemple pour faire ramasser du fric. Mais je vois pas lintrt de bloquer duckduckgo par exemple car y'a aucun intrt conomique la dedans. De meme ils vont pas demander de l'argent  openstreetmap ou Wikipdia se serais ridicule.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Neutralit du Net : le PDG d'Orange s'rige contre ce principe,*
* il faut nous laisser faire , a-t-il demand dans son plaidoyer  * 

Dans une annonce publie fin novembre, le prsident de la FCC (Federal Communications Commission), Ajit Pai, a dclar qu'il avait fait circuler un projet de directive pour l'abrogation de la rglementation sur la neutralit du Net d'Obama et la restauration de la  libert d'Internet . Ce projet a t distribu parmi les autres commissaires de la FCC pour un vote lors d'une runion du 14 dcembre (dans deux jours), o il devrait tre approuv.

En vertu des rgles actuelles, les fournisseurs de services  large bande sont interdits :
*de blocage :* les fournisseurs de services ne peuvent pas bloquer l'accs  du contenu, des applications, des services ou des appareils non dangereux ;*de limitation :* les fournisseurs de services ne peuvent dlibrment cibler un certain trafic Internet licite pour qu'il soit livr aux utilisateurs plus lentement que les autres types de trafic ;*de donner des priorits moyennant une compensation financire :* les fournisseurs de services  large bande peuvent ne pas favoriser un certain trafic Internet en change d'un examen de quelque nature que ce soit. Les fournisseurs de services Internet sont galement interdits de donner la priorit  un contenu ou des services de leurs affilis.
Ce qui veut dire que si la neutralit du Net venait  tre abroge, les gagnants seraient vraisemblablement les FAI qui auront dsormais la possibilit de dcouper la faon dont Internet circule sur leur rseau. 

 Cette action ramnera le haut dbit aux tats-Unis  un rgime de rglementation qui met l'accent sur l'investissement priv et l'innovation plutt que sur l'intervention gouvernementale , sest rjoui Joan Marsh, vice-prsidente d'AT&T. 

Cependant, si les oprateurs comme AT&T se sont flicits de la direction prise par la FCC, les grandes enseignes du numrique nont pas manqu de montrer leur opposition  ce rglement.

Dans un tweet, la grande enseigne de la diffusion vido a dclar  Netflix soutient la #Neutralit #Net. Nous nous opposons  la proposition de la FCC d'annuler ces protections de base.  En rponse  un appel lanc par Twitter, lentreprise a ajout :  Nous soutenons depuis des annes l'IA et Day to Save Net Neutrality avec une bannire sur la page d'accueil de Netflix pour tous les utilisateurs. Le projet de dcret actuel n'a pas t officiellement vot, alors nous affirmons maintenant notre opposition publiquement et avec force.  

Cest dans ce contexte que Stphane Richard, PDG dOrange, a donn son avis. Lorsquil lui a t demand sil rflchit galement  un Internet  plusieurs vitesses pour valoriser ses rseaux, il a rpondu 

 Cest une obligation, mais en mme temps ce dbat est pollu par des considrations politiques. Parce que lorsquon dit neutralit du net on voit tout de suite la main des oprateurs qui viendraient fouiller des contenus et faire un tri entre les contenus. Ce nest pas du tout a le sujet. 

 Le sujet cest queffectivement, dans les usages futurs de lInternet, il y en a certains comme lInternet des objets, par exemple avec la voiture autonome, qui vont ncessiter un Internet particulier en termes de latence, en termes de vitesse.

 Il faudra alors que nous soyons capables de proposer  lindustrie un Internet avec des fonctionnalits et des puissances diffrentes, donc un Internet avec des qualits de service diffrentes. Pour y parvenir, il faut quon nous laisse le faire.   

Mais certains internautes ont estim quil ny a pas besoin davoir recours  la Neutralit du Net pour y parvenir puisque des offres professionnelles  dbit variables existent dj.

Source : entretien avec Stphane Richard

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des arguments avancs par Stphane Richard ? 
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous le mme avis que lui ou pensez-vous qu'il est possible d'aboutir au mme rsultat sans brader la Neutralit du Net ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Neutralit du Net : le rgulateur des tlcommunications de l'Inde soutient ce principe, mais certains acteurs expriment leurs inquitudes

----------


## grunk

> Parce que lorsquon dit neutralit du net on voit tout de suite la main des oprateurs qui viendraient fouiller des contenus et faire un tri entre les contenus. Ce nest pas du tout a le sujet


Ba oui , c'est vrai quel intrt pourrait avoir un FAI  nous vendre un internet vide , avec des options pour accder  vos sites prfr.
Accs internet orange 29.99. Option Facebook 5 , option netflix 10 , option youtube 10 , etc ...
Y nous prennent vraiment pour des abrutis !




> Le sujet cest queffectivement, dans les usages futurs de lInternet, il y en a certains comme linternet des objets, par exemple avec la voiture autonome, qui vont ncessiter un Internet particulier en termes de latence, en termes de vitesse


Rien nempche d'utiliser des rseaux diffrents pour ces utilisation particulires. C'est dj le cas avec les rseau sigfox ou lora. C'est juste une histoire de gros sous.

----------


## plegat

> Il faudra alors que nous soyons capables de proposer  lindustrie un Internet avec des fonctionnalits et des puissances diffrentes, donc un Internet avec des qualits de service diffrentes. Pour y parvenir, il faut quon nous laisse le faire.


Oh bah Orange y arrive dj trs bien pour les particuliers... du fin fond de ma campagne, on n'est plus au 56K, mais on attend toujours de pouvoir recevoir la tl par internet hein...   :;):  (alors que le patelin  ct, qui est dans le dpartement d' ct, ils ont la fibre...)

----------


## Zefling

> les fournisseurs de services ne peuvent dlibrment cibler un certain trafic Internet licite pour qu'il soit livr aux utilisateurs plus lentement que les autres types de trafic


En mme temps, qu'est-ce qu'un trafic Internet  licite ? Il faut faire une analyse du contenu du trafique (qui commence  tre de plus en plus chiffr).

----------


## Maschmalow

> Cest une obligation, mais en mme temps ce dbat est pollu par des considrations politiques. Parce que lorsquon dit neutralit du net on voit tout de suite la main des oprateurs qui viendraient fouiller des contenus et faire un tri entre les contenus. Ce nest pas du tout a le sujet.


Alors faudra srieusement m'expliquer en quoi ce n'est pas le sujet. Si je ne m'abuse, la neutralit du net par dfinition c'est interdire au FAI d'adapter leur service en fonction _du contenu_ des paquets. C'est exactement la description qu'il a donn, juste tourn sous un mauvais angle.




> Le sujet cest queffectivement, dans les usages futurs de lInternet, il y en a certains comme lInternet des objets, par exemple avec la voiture autonome, qui vont ncessiter un Internet particulier en termes de latence, en termes de vitesse.


Utiliser diffrents rseaux (physique) pour diffrent usages, sans prendre trop de risque je pense qu'on le fait dj depuis longtemps et que c'est bien lgal (ah ben comment a mon mobile 4G il est pas reli  Internet pareil que mon fixe en fibre ?). Et il me semble que c'est certainement pas le sujet de la neutralit du net.

Mais le pire c'est que je doute fortement que Stphane Richard ignore tout a. Donc, corrigez-moi si je me suis tromp quelque part, mais l a donne vraiment l'impression qu'il rpand sciemment des fausses informations pour faire avancer ses intrts. Parce que l il a pas juste essay de montrer la neutralit du net sous un mauvais jour, il a juste carrment donn une fausse dfinition.

----------


## RyzenOC

il parle de prioriser certaines communication/protocole.
Cela se fait dj dans les box ou par dfaut la tlvision et prioritaire sur le reste (on peut le dsactiver sur certaines box)

La neutralit du net n'a rien a voir la dedans, ils peuvent rajouter dans les box une page ou l'on peut choisir de prioriser certains change comme par exemple prioris la tl, le ftp, le torrent...




> Rien nempche d'utiliser des rseaux diffrents pour ces utilisation particulires. C'est dj le cas avec les rseau sigfox ou lora. C'est juste une histoire de gros sous.


Oui mais lora c'est pas une connexion internet, ta montre/sextoys connect en lora  ton raspberry ne pourra pas envoyer des informations prcieuse te concernant dans le cloud pour amliorer ton exprience utilisateur.

en l'tat actuel de toute manire c'est dbile de parler des objets connect comme la voiture puisque que orange ne fait pas d'abonnement comprenant la box, le smartphone 4g et les objets connect 4G (donc donner au consommateur une double/triple...etc carte sim)
Et puis pour la voiture autonome on parle d'avoir des rflex de quelques ms donc il est donc obligatoire d'avoir une solution 100% local. J'aurais pas confiance en une voiture connect "dans le cloud", je vous explique pas dsastre dans une zone blanche  ::aie::

----------


## AoCannaille

> i
> Et puis pour la voiture autonome on parle d'avoir des rflex de quelques ms donc il est donc obligatoire d'avoir une solution 100% local. J'aurais pas confiance en une voiture connect "dans le cloud", je vous explique pas dsastre dans une zone blanche


En zone blanche, dans une fort dense, dans un parking souterrains, dans les tunnels...

----------


## kedare

Genre comme au Portugal ?

----------


## MaximeCh

> Pour y parvenir, il faut quon nous laisse le faire.

----------


## Marco46

> il parle de prioriser certaines communication/protocole.
> Cela se fait dj dans les box ou par dfaut la tlvision et prioritaire sur le reste (on peut le dsactiver sur certaines box)


Non cela n'a absolument aucun rapport. C'est ton FAI qui met le flux de ta tlvision. Il n'y a aucune concurrence sur ce service ce qui est en soi un problme. Si tu es chez Orange tu consommes la tl de Orange, chez Free la tl de Free, etc ... L'adhrence forte entre le raccordement  Internet et l'offre de tlphonie / tl cre une situation de monopole inacceptable. 

Cette phrase : 




> Le sujet cest queffectivement, dans les usages futurs de lInternet, il y en a certains comme lInternet des objets, par exemple avec la voiture autonome, qui vont ncessiter un Internet particulier en termes de latence, en termes de vitesse.


Relve ni plus ni moins de la manipulation. Orange ne maitrise rien du tout de ce qui est en dehors de son propre rseau. Il n'y a donc aucune, absolument aucune chance qu'ils puissent permettre une bonne latence sur l'ensemble du rseau.

Il faut comprendre que lorsque Orange vend un abonnement, il ne vend pas Internet, il vend un *raccordement*  Internet dont Orange est une minuscule partie.

En revanche, ce que voudrait faire Orange et qui n'est pas dit ici, c'est qu'ils aimeraient bien te vendre les objets connects Orange, sur le rseau Orange, et a a n'a absolument aucun rapport. Ce que cherche Orange c'est enfermer l'utilisateur dans son monde pour te tondre le plus possible.




> La neutralit du net n'a rien a voir la dedans, ils peuvent rajouter dans les box une page ou l'on peut choisir de prioriser certains change comme par exemple prioris la tl, le ftp, le torrent...


Non. Ils peuvent au mieux prioriser les flux sur leur propre rseau. Ils ne peuvent rien sur le reste. 

Le discours de Orange c'est de la pure foutaise.

----------


## VivienD

Pourquoi diable est-ce que cette intervention de M. Richard me fait penser  la chanson de Kaa dans le Livre de la Jungle de Disney?  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement, je fais dj partie de ces personnes qui considrent que toutes les lignes lectriques, toutes les lignes tlphoniques et consorts ne doivent pas appartenir  des entits prives mais bien  l'tat et aux services publics. Alors, quand j'entends que certains plaident pour la privatisation de la gestion du trafic internet, vous comprendrez que a me donne quelques ulcres, surtout lorsque l'on garnit la plaidoirie d'arguments fallacieux, comme celui qui Marco46 vient de souligner.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Non. Ils peuvent au mieux prioriser les flux sur leur propre rseau. Ils ne peuvent rien sur le reste. 
> 
> Le discours de Orange c'est de la pure foutaise.


moi pourtant chez moi depuis mon routeur cisco et le QOS je peut prioriser des logiciels/ports/protocole

Si je peut le faire, orange peut le faire, cela sappelle du QoS (Quality of Service) et c'est une technique d'optimisation du rseau qui est bien utilis dans la tl ou pour certaines communication comme par exemple les partenaires expressroute comme orange justement qui garantisse une optimisation des flux pour les apps relier au cloud azure de MS.
cela permet de prioris les change vocaux via skype entreprise par exemple. Techniquement certaines entreprise int dja un internet  2 vitesse entre skype entreprise et un autre logiciel moins connu par exemple.

je parle de la tv car en France la loi oblige par dfaut (certaine box propose de le dsactiver) les flux fournis par le FAI (orange, free...) en IPTV et OTT  tre prioriss sur le trafic Internet.

----------


## Marco46

> moi pourtant chez moi depuis mon routeur cisco et le QOS je peut prioriser des logiciels/ports/protocole


C'est trop bien tu peux faire du QoS entre la passerelle de ton FAI et ta machine. Trop trop trop bien.




> Si je peut le faire, orange peut le faire, cela sappelle du QoS (Quality of Service)


Oui tout  fait ... Sur *son* rseau, Orange peut faire du QoS.




> les partenaires expressroute comme orange justement qui garantisse une optimisation des flux pour les apps relier au cloud azure de MS.


Ah bah ouai, ptet parce que Orange est all tirer une interco avec MS directement et a un accord avec MS sur la QoS.




> cela permet de prioris les change vocaux via skype entreprise par exemple. Techniquement certaines entreprise int dja un internet  2 vitesse entre skype entreprise et un autre logiciel moins connu par exemple.


Alors a dj c'est plus chaud. Si t'as pas ton propre AS, donc ton propre rseau, tu ne maitrises rien du tout du chemin qui va tre pris. Tu es tributaire de ton presta.

Et quand tu fais du B2C, l c'est mort de chez mort, tu vas pas passer autant d'accord qu'il existe de FAI grand publics. Et a serait ouvrir la boite de pandore.

Faut comprendre que quand un paquet part sur le rseau, il peut travers 3, 4, 5, 10 rseaux diffrents, et sur chaque rseau applique sa propre QoS. Si tu commences  permettre une QoS en fonction de la nature du paquet tu ouvres la voie  un racket gnralis. Un bit est un bit, et il doit tre transport indpendamment de son usage de sa source ou de sa destination.




> je parle de la tv car en France la loi oblige par dfaut (certaine box propose de le dsactiver) les flux fournis par le FAI (orange, free...) en IPTV et OTT  tre prioriss sur le trafic Internet.


Mais le FAI qui fourni l'accs et le la TV c'est le mme. Donc l c'est pas difficile de faire du QoS.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Faut comprendre que quand un paquet part sur le rseau, il peut travers 3, 4, 5, 10 rseaux diffrents, et sur chaque rseau applique sa propre QoS. Si tu commences  permettre une QoS en fonction de la nature du paquet tu ouvres la voie  un racket gnralis. Un bit est un bit, et il doit tre transport indpendamment de son usage de sa source ou de sa destination.


C'est justement le principe de expressroute, de ne pas passer par 100 chemins diffrents (par chemins j'entends par prestataire diffrents).
C'est aussi d'une certaine manire le mme principe avec ton signale lora, tu passe par 1 seul prestataire (toi) pour garantir une latence et un dbit suffisant.
expressroute passe surement par plusieurs prestataire et pas uniquement par orange, mais tous sont certifier par MS pour justement garantir la fiabilit du rseau.

Dans la neutralit du net j'aime distinguer la priorisation du rseau que je considre comme une bonne chose (sans non plus le pousser  lextrme en bridant par exemple le ftp  56ko/s)  l'internet  plusieurs forfait (5 pour les rseaux sociaux, 10 pour google...)

c'est aussi pas pour rien que les oprateurs ont des offres "PRO", chez orange ton 4g est par exemple moins prioritaire sur l'antenne que ceux qui ont un abonnement 4G professionnel/business. L'abonnement pro est plus cher mais il y'a des garanties. L'internet  2 vitesse a toujours exist.

Jusqu'a aujourd'hui cela ne pose de problme  personne, tant que le concept n'est pas pouss  lextrme => Quand on priorise un flux il faut quand mme que les autres puissent continuer  fonctionner dans de bonne condition.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est justement le principe de expressroute, de ne pas passer par 100 chemins diffrents (par chemins j'entends par prestataire diffrents).
> C'est aussi d'une certaine manire le mme principe avec ton signale lora, tu passe par 1 seul prestataire (toi) pour garantir une latence et un dbit suffisant.
> expressroute passe surement par plusieurs prestataire et pas uniquement par orange, mais tous sont certifier par MS pour justement garantir la fiabilit du rseau.


Mais quel rapport avec la neutralit du net ? En quoi la neutralit du net empche-t-elle 2 entreprises de crer une interco de bonne qualit ? En rien. En rien du tout !




> c'est aussi pas pour rien que les oprateurs ont des offres "PRO", chez orange ton 4g est par exemple moins prioritaire sur l'antenne que ceux qui ont un abonnement 4G professionnel/business. L'abonnement pro est plus cher mais il y'a des garanties.


Les offres pro c'est pour un uptime et un dlai de ractivit en cas de problme. Aucun FAI ne peut te garantir une vitesse minimale sur "internet" d'une manire gnrale.




> Jusqu'a aujourd'hui cela ne pose de problme  personne, tant que le concept n'est pas pouss  lextrme => Quand on priorise un flux il faut quand mme que les autres puissent continuer  fonctionner dans de bonne condition.


Sauf si cette priorisation devient un avantage concurrentiel. Dans ce cas c'est un problme parce que le FAI peut faire de l'abus de position dominante sur ses abonns. C'est mme une lgalisation pure et simple de l'abus de position dominante.

Du coup a n'a aucun intrt. La neutralit du net prvoit dj de pouvoir faire du QoS pour des raisons techniques (engorgement du rseau), c'est largement suffisant.

----------


## LSMetag

> Ba oui , c'est vrai quel intrt pourrait avoir un FAI  nous vendre un internet vide , avec des options pour accder  vos sites prfr.
> Accs internet orange 29.99. Option Facebook 5 , option netflix 10 , option youtube 10 , etc ...
> Y nous prennent vraiment pour des abrutis !
> 
> 
> Rien nempche d'utiliser des rseaux diffrents pour ces utilisation particulires. C'est dj le cas avec les rseau sigfox ou lora. C'est juste une histoire de gros sous.


Peux-tu envoyer ta rponse pleine de bon sens  Stphane Richard ?

----------


## LSMetag

> Genre comme au Portugal ?


Ho put.... ! Je fais circuler !!!!!!!

----------


## 23JFK

Prendre l'IoT comme argument anti-neutralit, l'HEC est vraiment une cole qui forme des gens sans foi ni loi  l'image de leur devise "Apprendre  oser".

----------


## csperandio

> Ho put.... ! Je fais circuler !!!!!!!



Cette histoire a dj t explique. Ce que propose cet oprateur n'a rien  voir avec la neutralit du net.
Tu peux acheter des Go supplmentaires sur ton forfait mobile pour certains services. Un peu comme on avait avec la TV SFR qui ne tapait pas dans ton forfait mobile.

EDIT: Un petit lien d'explication https://www.snopes.com/portugal-net-neutrality/

----------


## Marco46

> Cette histoire a dj t explique.


Pas trs bien manifestement.

Que l'oprateur propose d'acheter des GO supplmentaires, pas de soucis.

Que l'oprateur fasse une distinction entre les types d'applications l il y a un gros problme.

L'oprateur n'a pas  se mler de savoir si un octet est relatif  Youtube ou Linkedin. Son taf c'est de transporter des octets, point final.

EDIT : La dfense prsente dans ton lien est vraiment bidon. Ils disent que comme les premiers GO ne sont pas discriminants (tu vas sur les sites que tu veux), ajouter des GO en discriminant les sites pour ces GO l n'est pas une violation de la neutralit). Je vous la fait  la PE Barr : C'est un peu comme si tu couchais avec une femme d'un commun accord (pas un viol), que pendant l'acte tu t'introduises l o elle veut pas malgr ses protestations, et que tu prtendes que c'est pas un viol parce qu'elle tait d'accord pour avoir une relation avec toi au dbut. Faut quand mme arrter de prendre les gens pour des cons hein ...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Mais quel rapport avec la neutralit du net ? En quoi la neutralit du net empche-t-elle 2 entreprises de crer une interco de bonne qualit ? En rien. En rien du tout !


la neutralit du net et le QOS sont intimement li selon moi :
Entre bloqu purement et simplement un groupe de service (par exemple je bloque laccs aux rseau sociaux, tu devra payer 5/mois de plus pour y accder)
Ou en restreignant sont accs (en bridant la connexion sur Facebook  56ko/s) sauf si tu me paye 5/mois de plus
c'est plus ou moins ma mme chose.




> L'oprateur n'a pas  se mler de savoir si un octet est relatif  Youtube ou Linkedin. Son taf c'est de transporter des octets, point final.


C'est plus compliqu. Dja l'oprateur doit avant tous respecter la loi du pays en vigueur, son taf c'est donc de transporter des octets en accord avec la rglementation du pays. Si un octet ne respecte pas la loi, l'oprateur doit soit le modifier soit lempcher d'arriver  destination. On pourrais parler des pays pratiquant la censure ou aussi de la France qui a fait du blocage dns sur des sites comme t411.

Sans vouloir me faire passer pour l'avocat du diable on peut en toute lgitimit lancer le dbat suivant : Les gafam sont responsable d'une grosse partie du traffic, ils sont responsable d'une partie de l'usure du rseau. Par consquent on peut parfaitement se poser la question, es ce que les gafam devrait payer pour accder au rseau du fai ? ou prsenter autrement, les consommateurs doivent t'il payer pour accder  certains type de service ? Netflix ou youtube sont par exemple des tombeuse de rseau 3g/4g, doivent t'elle participer plus activement  l'amlioration du rseau mobile ?

On peut tre pour ou contre. Mais c'est des questions qui me semble lgitime et non idiote de se poser.

Un autre point galement, faut avoir une vision international. En France on a une connexion internet pas cher et illimit. Ce qui n'est pas le cas aux USA/Canada ou tu paye trs cher ton go (en connexion fixe je prcise). C'est un lment qui me semble important a prendre en compte pour mieu comprendre les enjeux. Dans le cas de la France on risquerais effectivement de se faire baiser mais au USA en moyenne les consommateurs pourrais payer moins cher leurs connexion internet. Tous dpend de comment cela sera mis en place.
edit: et oui le fai peut augmenter ces marge tous en baissant la moyenne des prix des abonnements que payerons les consommateurs aux USA.

----------


## AoCannaille

> C'est plus compliqu. Dja l'oprateur doit avant tous respecter la loi du pays en vigueur, son taf c'est donc de transporter des octets en accord avec la rglementation du pays. Si un octet ne respecte pas la loi, l'oprateur doit soit le modifier soit lempcher d'arriver  destination. On pourrais parler des pays pratiquant la censure ou aussi de la France qui a fait du blocage dns sur des sites comme t411.


Trs mauvais exemple. Le blocage est DNS. Effectivement, le DNS d'orange  l'interdiction de rsoudre le nom de domaine "t411.com" par exemple.
Remplace en 2 clics ton DNS par celui de google (8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4) et Boum! T411 est accessible, sur ton mme rseau Orange qui ne bloque aucun octet sur ses tuyaux. Il ne trie pas les octets. Pas de problme niveau neutralit du net.

----------


## marsupial

Je le laisserai bien faire, vu que cela brle d'envie chez Free de s'attaquer au march des professionnels. Juste pour voir.

----------


## Marco46

> la neutralit du net et le QOS sont intimement li selon moi :
> Entre bloqu purement et simplement un groupe de service (par exemple je bloque laccs aux rseau sociaux, tu devra payer 5/mois de plus pour y accder)
> Ou en restreignant sont accs (en bridant la connexion sur Facebook  56ko/s) sauf si tu me paye 5/mois de plus
> c'est plus ou moins ma mme chose.


Ah mais c'est pas du tout l'exemple que tu as donn. L'exemple que tu as donn c'est : Le FAI paie un fournisseur de service pour garantir  ses abonns un dbit en crant une interconnexion privilgie. a ok pas de soucis. C'est pas la mme chose que de dgrader l'accs  un service pour ses abonns contre ranon.




> C'est plus compliqu. Dja l'oprateur doit avant tous respecter la loi du pays en vigueur, son taf c'est donc de transporter des octets en accord avec la rglementation du pays. Si un octet ne respecte pas la loi, l'oprateur doit soit le modifier soit lempcher d'arriver  destination.


Faire respecter la loi c'est le taf de la police. Si une dcision de justice dit de bloquer tel trafic qui va de l  l, bah ok. Ca c'est respecter la loi. Mais bloquer un contenu arbitrairement non dsol l'oprateur est mme probablement dans l'illgalit.




> Sans vouloir me faire passer pour l'avocat du diable on peut en toute lgitimit lancer le dbat suivant : Les gafam sont responsable d'une grosse partie du traffic, ils sont responsable d'une partie de l'usure du rseau. Par consquent on peut parfaitement se poser la question, es ce que les gafam devrait payer pour accder au rseau du fai ? ou prsenter autrement, les consommateurs doivent t'il payer pour accder  certains type de service ? Netflix ou youtube sont par exemple des tombeuse de rseau 3g/4g, doivent t'elle participer plus activement  l'amlioration du rseau mobile ?
> 
> On peut tre pour ou contre. Mais c'est des questions qui me semble lgitime et non idiote de se poser.


C'est une question qui ne semble pas idiote si on ne comprend pas comment internet est structur ou si on a des actions chez les FAI grand public.

Les GAFAM ont chacun leur rseau, et crois le ou pas, mais ils paient pour que ce rseau existe. Ils sont raccords aux autres via d'autres oprateurs, et crois-le ou pas, mais ils les paient.

Les FAI grands publics ont galement chacun leur rseau, et crois le ou pas, mais ils paient pour que ce rseau existe et qu'il soit raccord  internet.

Internet c'est pas une entit  part, c'est la somme de tous les rseaux raccords entre eux.

Si on pense que la question est lgitime, on devrait galement penser que Orange & co devraient payer les GAFAM pour que leurs utilisateurs puissent accder  leurs services dont les GAFAM entretiennent des centaines de milliers de serveurs gratuitement. Aprs tout ce n'est pas Google qui pousse les vidos sur les machines des utilisateurs de Orange, c'est les utilisateurs de Orange qui viennent les chercher !

Bref, j'ai juste renvers la logique, on voit  quel point c'est stupide. Et pourtant c'est dj beaucoup beaucoup plus logique puisque encore une fois Google ne pousse rien chez les abonns des FAI, se sont les abonns qui viennent chercher le contenu.

Il faut donc tre sans foi ni loi pour proposer une telle idiotie.




> Un autre point galement, faut avoir une vision international. En France on a une connexion internet pas cher et illimit. Ce qui n'est pas le cas aux USA/Canada ou tu paye trs cher ton go (en connexion fixe je prcise). C'est un lment qui me semble important a prendre en compte pour mieu comprendre les enjeux. Dans le cas de la France on risquerais effectivement de se faire baiser mais au USA en moyenne les consommateurs pourrais payer moins cher leurs connexion internet. Tous dpend de comment cela sera mis en place.
> edit: et oui le fai peut augmenter ces marge tous en baissant la moyenne des prix des abonnements que payerons les consommateurs aux USA.


Si en France on paie pas cher pour nos abonnements c'est parce qu'on a un oprateur qui a dcid de faire la guerre aux autres plutt que de s'assoir autour d'une table en gentil oligarque. C'est un piphnomne franco-franais.

Si les citoyens amricains et canadiens veulent un accs  internet  meilleur prix c'est assez simple il faut plus de concurrence, et a veut dire exploser la tronche aux gros oprateurs. La concentration est contre l'intrt des consommateurs.

----------


## miaous

je pense que le problme vient que le dbit dans le  cur du rseau ne gros pas aussi vite que les lien qui arrive  la maison.

si tous les clients d'un oprateur veulent consulter le mme serveur en mme moment, le rseau n'arrivera pas  suivre.

----------


## csperandio

> Pas trs bien manifestement.
> 
> Que l'oprateur propose d'acheter des GO supplmentaires, pas de soucis.
> 
> Que l'oprateur fasse une distinction entre les types d'applications l il y a un gros problme.
> 
> L'oprateur n'a pas  se mler de savoir si un octet est relatif  Youtube ou Linkedin. Son taf c'est de transporter des octets, point final.


La neutralit du web est qu'il n'y ait pas de restriction sur le dbit et l'accs en fonction des sites.
Ce n'est pas la garantie que tout soit en illimit et sans paiement au Go.

Par exemple quand Free limitait volontairement le dbit sur youtube, il violait la neutralit du web. Mais qu'un oprateur tlphonique (ce qui est le cas prsent) te fasse  des forfaits ddis sur la quantit ne l'est pas.

----------


## Mc geek

> La neutralit du web est qu'il n'y ait pas de restriction sur le dbit et l'accs en fonction des sites.
> Ce n'est pas la garantie que tout soit en illimit et sans paiement au Go.
> 
> Par exemple quand Free limitait volontairement le dbit sur youtube, il violait la neutralit du web. Mais qu'un oprateur tlphonique (ce qui est le cas prsent) te fasse des forfaits ddis sur la quantit ne l'est pas.


Encore une fois le problme n'est pas qu'il fasse un forfait limitant la *quantit* de donnes mais qu'il fasse aussi une slection par rapport au *type* de donnes transportes. Par exemple, avec cet oprateur portugais, j'aurais besoin de : skype, facebook, youtube, gmail et de google drive, ce qui signifie que je n'ai pas *un* abonnement  payer, mais *quatre* car il les traite comme des flux de donnes diffrents ce qui est inadmissible !! (Surtout que je n'en ai rien  faire des autres services proposs par les forfaits.)

La neutralit du net est essentiel au bon fonctionnement d'Internet !

Pour rsumer : limiter la quantit (indistinctement) *OUI* ; limiter un protocole ou un flux spcifique : *NON* !

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

Je viens de tomber sur cet article (crit il y a moins d'un mois) o une analyse statistique faite sur plus d'un *million de commentaires en faveur de l'abrogation de la neutralit du net ont t gnrs artificiellement* par un bot !
https://hackernoon.com/more-than-a-m...d-e9f0e3ed36a6

 :8O:

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Verdict imminent concernant l'avenir de la loi sur la neutralit du Net*
*La FCC explique comment le consommateur sera protg une fois la loi abroge*

Sous limpulsion de son prsident Ajit Pai, la Federal Communications Commission (FCC) serait sur le point de dmanteler la loi sur la neutralit du Net. Le verdict final pourrait tomber cette semaine. Aprs quoi, la FCC pourrait en partie dlguer la rgulation dInternet, en gnral, et le contrle des fournisseurs daccs Internet (FAI), en particulier,  la Federal Trade Commission (FTC).

Rappelons que la loi sur la neutralit du Net a t mise en place pour viter les drives en tout genre en ce qui concerne la gestion dInternet. Elle permet, par exemple, de lutter contre labus de position dominante ou les pratiques anticoncurrentielles dans lindustrie du numrique. Elle empche notamment les FAI de dployer comme bon leur semble des outils de restrictions ou de contrle qui leur permettraient de bloquer un contenu arbitrairement ou de ranonner leur clientle.

Malheureusement, les contraintes que cette loi impose aux FAI ne semblent pas satisfaire Ajit Pai. Ce dernier prne la mise en place dun Internet libre au sein duquel les entreprises de cblodistribution et de tlcommunication seront plus panouies afin dinstaurer dans lindustrie du numrique un climat plus propice  linvestissement. Selon lui, les intrts financiers des entreprises devraient primer sur lintrt gnral pour conduire la politique dInternet et la loi sur la neutralit du rseau en vigueur actuellement ne permettrait pas datteindre cet objectif.

En dpit des protestations, des actes de soutien pour le maintien de la loi sur la neutralit du rseau et de laveu dimpuissance de la FTC qui a reconnu ne pas tre en mesure dencadrer les FAI tout en veillant aux intrts du consommateur aussi bien que le fait la rglementation actuelle, la FCC vient une nouvelle fois dillustrer sa ferme rsolution  abroger dans les plus brefs dlais la loi sur la neutralit du Net.

Dans un mmorandum dentente prsent comme une bauche de convention bilatrale entre les deux agences de rgulations amricaines que sont la FTC et la FCC, il est dcrit la manire dont ces deux entits devraient travailler ensemble pour sassurer que les FAI tiennent leurs promesses aprs que la rglementation sur la neutralit du Net aura t supprime.

Le mmorandum dentente en question est toutefois assez vasif puisquil stipule simplement que  la FCC surveillera le march des services  haut dbit et identifiera les obstacles  laccs sur ce march, notamment en examinant les plaintes informelles dposes par les consommateurs.  Il incombera aussi  lagence de rgulation amricaine denquter et de prendre les mesures qui simposent  en cas de non-respect, total ou partiel, par un fournisseur daccs  Internet des recommandations de lInternet Freedom Order. 

La FTC de son ct devrait  enquter et prendre des mesures coercitives contre les fournisseurs de services Internet pour des actes ou pratiques injustes, trompeurs ou autrement illicites, y compris, mais sans sy limiter, relatives  lexactitude des divulgations faites par ces fournisseurs conformment aux recommandations de lInternet Freedom Order. 

Il faut prciser que lInternet Freedom Order est la nouvelle rglementation qui devrait remplacer la neutralit du Net. Elle permettra  la FCC de prendre des mesures contre les entreprises qui ninforment pas correctement le public des limitations, des blocages ou des priorisations quelles appliquent. Mais cette disposition semble tellement creuse quon serait tent de penser quun FAI qui communique suffisamment sur les pratiques portant atteinte aux intrts des consommateurs quil applique ou va appliquer ne risquera rien.

Paradoxalement, le risque que les FAI faussent les rgles de lquit sur laccs au rseau et bafouent les droits des internautes en sengageant, par exemple, dans des pratiques (limitation, blocage) allant  lencontre des intrts des consommateurs ou en donnant la priorit  leur propre contenu ne semble pas inquiter outre mesure la FCC.

Certains estiment que labrogation de la loi sur la neutralit du Net ouvrirait la voie  la privatisation de la gestion du trafic Internet et  limpunit, sachant quune trop forte concentration des pouvoirs et la priorisation de la recherche du profit vont en gnral  lencontre des intrts du consommateur. 

*Source* : Restoring internet freedom FCC-FTC MoU (PDF)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous les craintes des personnes qui estiment que labrogation de cette loi ouvrirait la voie  la privatisation de la gestion du trafic Internet et  limpunit ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  USA : un projet de loi pour supprimer la neutralit du Net et interdire des initiatives visant  la restaurer  l'avenir
 ::fleche::  Neutralit du Net : le PDG d'Orange s'rige contre ce principe,  il faut nous laisser faire , a-t-il demand dans son plaidoyer
 ::fleche::  USA : Donald Trump autorise les FAI  vendre l'historique Web des internautes sans leur consentement, quelles solutions pour les Amricains ?

----------


## arond

"Selon lui, les intrts financiers des entreprises devraient primer sur lintrt gnral pour conduire la politique dInternet "  partir de la qu'est ce que vous voulez argumenter ?  ::(: 
Franchement si il pouvait lui arriver un accident se serait vraiment dommage  ::roll::

----------


## Zefling

> "Selon lui, les intrts financiers des entreprises devraient primer sur lintrt gnral pour conduire la politique dInternet "  partir de la qu'est ce que vous voulez argumenter ? 
> Franchement si il pouvait lui arriver un accident se serait vraiment dommage


C'est genre de types qui voudrait faire la mme chose avec la Terre, je pense. a donnerait a, ce qui est encore plus flippant :
 Selon lui, les intrts financiers des entreprises devraient primer sur lintrt gnral pour conduire la politique du climat

----------


## VivienD

Si cette abrogation passe, a embrasera srement les ardeurs des homologues de la FCC se trouvant de notre ct de l'Atlantique, et vu ce qu'est la mentalit de nos chres institutions nationales et europennes...



> C'est genre de types qui voudrait faire la mme chose avec la Terre, je pense. a donnerait a, ce qui est encore plus flippant :
>  Selon lui, les intrts financiers des entreprises devraient primer sur lintrt gnral pour conduire la politique du climat


 ton avis,  quoi est d le scepticisme de certains _grandi_ amricains  l'gard du rchauffement climatique?

----------


## hotcryx

> C'est genre de types qui voudrait faire la mme chose avec la Terre, je pense. a donnerait a, ce qui est encore plus flippant :
>  Selon lui, les intrts financiers des entreprises devraient primer sur lintrt gnral pour conduire la politique du climat


C'est dj ce qu'ils font dans le monde.
Pourquoi les pauvres deviennent plus pauvres et les riches, plus riches!

----------


## grunk

> Pais views echo those of the big broadband companies. That might have something to do with the huge sums AT&T, Comcast and Verizon throw toward lobbying, collectively spending $11m in the first quarter of 2017


Source : https://www.theguardian.com/technolo...-open-internet

Je crois que tous est dit. Ce gars et ses petits copains se font copieusement rincer par ceux qui veulent voir la neutralit tomber. A partir de l difficile pour le peuple de lutter.
Il y'a sur les rseau sociaux US , un trs forte mobilisation contre cette loi , mais j'ai bien peur que ce soit en vain ...

Quand tu vois que tous les grands acteurs d'internet (hors FAI evidemment) on pris position contre cette abrogation , ca donne une ide du niveau d'intelligence de la dcision.

----------


## Marco46

Trs bon petit papier de Benjamin Bayart publi dans Libration.

Il y a galement un podcast sur France Culture avec le prsident de l'ARCEP que je n'ai pas encore eu le loisir d'couter.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Cest officiel, la FCC a abrog la loi sur neutralit du Net*
*Mais il faudra attendre avant que cette dcision ne prenne effet*

La Federal Communications Commission (FCC) a vot ce jeudi afin de mettre un terme  une srie de rgles encadrant la  neutralit du Net , ouvrant ainsi la voie  la mise en place de nouvelles politiques destines  la rgulation dInternet. Ce vote sest droul suivant le principe de la discipline de parti qui oblige les dputs issus dun mme groupe parlementaire  voter de faon uniforme en suivant les consignes de leur parti politique. Les commissaires actuels de lautorit de rgulation tant dans leur grande majorit issus du parti des rpublicains, y compris son prsident, cette procdure dabrogation apparaissait pour certains observateurs comme une simple formalit.


Il faut prciser quaux tats-Unis, la FCC est dirige par cinq commissaires (dont un est lu prsident de lorganisation) dsigns par le prsident des USA et confirms par le Snat. Au moins deux des cinq siges disponibles doivent tre occups par des personnes qui ne sont pas affilies au parti au pouvoir. Ce sont ces cinq personnes qui votent pour dterminer la ligne de conduite que devra suivre lagence. Actuellement trois des cinq membres de ce conseil restreint sont rpublicains, y compris son prsident, do le rsultat de trois voix contre deux (3-2) obtenu au terme du vote.

*Les consquences du vote*

En dpit des protestations (des experts techniques, du Congrs, du peuple amricain) et des actes de soutien pour le maintien de la loi sur la neutralit du rseau, la FCC a donc donn son feu vert pour que puisse tre supprime la rglementation de 2015 encadrant la neutralit du rseau et les protections quelle avait contribu  mettre en place. Le  Restoring Internet Freedom  adopt en parallle par la FCC recadre le rle de rgulateur de lindustrie du haut dbit de lagence et redfinit les rgles qui concourent notamment  empcher le blocage et la limitation de contenus par les FAI.

De plus, malgr laveu dimpuissance de la FTC qui a reconnu ne pas tre en mesure dencadrer les FAI tout en veillant aux intrts du consommateur aussi bien que le faisait la rglementation abroge, la FTC se positionne dsormais comme le nouveau rgulateur de lindustrie du haut dbit au ct de la FCC. Un mmorandum dentente prsent comme une bauche de convention bilatrale entre les deux agences de rgulations amricaines que sont la FTC et la FCC dcrit dailleurs la manire dont ces deux entits devraient travailler ensemble pour sassurer que les FAI tiennent leurs promesses aprs labrogation de la loi sur rglementation sur la neutralit du Net.

Dans sa formulation la plus lmentaire, la loi sur la neutralit du rseau adopte sous lre Obama empchait les entreprises de cblodistribution et de tlcommunication dappliquer des politiques  caractre discriminatoire ou anticoncurrentiel qui auraient pu porter atteinte  lintrt suprieur des consommateurs. Elle assurait notamment aux consommateurs un accs libre au contenu Web et empchait les fournisseurs de services  haut dbit de privilgier leur propre contenu. Ces pratiques sont maintenant autorises tant quelles sont divulgues.

*Qui est Ajit Pai ?*

De par sa formation initiale, Ajit Pai est avocat. Entre 1998  2001, il a travaill pour la division antitrust du Dpartement de la Justice des tats-Unis, en se concentrant sur le secteur des tlcommunications. Mais en 2001, il a obtenu un poste de conseiller juridique contentieux chez Verizon, lun des plus importants FAI aux USA, qui prconise depuis longtemps la fin de la neutralit du Net. 

Aprs son passage chez Verizon, il a occup divers postes au sein du Comit judiciaire du Snat des USA et au Dpartement de la Justice, avant de devenir directeur juridique adjoint de la FCC en 2007. En 2011, il est all travailler pour le cabinet davocats Jenner & Block, un cabinet spcialis dans la dfense des entreprises oprant dans le secteur des tlcommunications. En 2008, le snateur Mitch McConnell le recommandera au prsident Obama pour le poste de commissaire  la FCC, un poste quil va occuper  partir de mai 2012 jusqu ce qu'il soit nomm  la tte de la FCC par le nouveau prsident des USA Donald Trump en janvier 2017.

Le prsident de la FCC, Ajit Pai, a estim que les contraintes imposes par cette loi tendaient  restreindre la concurrence et linvestissement dans le march stratgique des services  haut dbit de lindustrie du numrique. Daprs lui, lancienne rglementation favorisait les fournisseurs de contenu  linstar de Netflix au dtriment des fournisseurs daccs  Internet (FAI) comme Verizon, AT&T. Il estime galement que les intrts financiers des entreprises devraient primer sur lintrt gnral pour conduire la politique dInternet et la loi sur la neutralit du rseau ne permettrait pas datteindre cet objectif, do sa volont de mettre tout en uvre pour labolir.

Suivant sa logique, son organisation devrait moins simpliquer dans les oprations de rgulation. Au lieu de cela,  lautorit de rgulation  quest cense tre la FCC devrait plutt semployer  collaborer davantage avec les entreprises de lindustrie du numrique quelle supervise. Rappelons que la Federal Communications Commission est une agence indpendante du gouvernement des tats-Unis. Elle a t cre par le Congrs amricain en 1934 et a en charge de rguler les tlcommunications ainsi que les contenus des missions de radio, tlvision et Internet.

*Que pourrait-il se passer aprs le vote ?*

Les commissaires dmocrates qui ont vot contre le programme de drglementation du prsident Ajit Pai nont pas mch leurs mots afin de signifier leur  profond dsaccord  aprs cette  dcision irrflchie visant  faire reculer les rgles de neutralit du rseau .

Daprs le commissaire dmocrate Clyburn :  il y a une erreur fondamentale sous-jacente aux actions et  la rhtorique de la majorit actuelle : lhypothse selon laquelle ce qui est mieux pour les fournisseurs de haut dbit serait forcment la meilleure chose pour lAmrique. Ce qui mattriste, cest que lagence qui est cense protger tourne ainsi le dos  ses devoirs. Mais ce que je suis heureux de pouvoir dire, cest que la lutte pour sauver la neutralit du Net ne se termine pas aujourdhui. Cette agence na pas le dernier mot, Dieu merci. 

Pour sa part, Rosenworcel, le second commissaire, a dclar :  je suis en profond dsaccord avec le processus de corruption qui nous a amens  ce point et je dsapprouve le mpris que cette agence a montr envers nos citoyens en poursuivant sur la voie actuelle. Cette dcision met la Federal Communications Commission du mauvais ct de lhistoire, du mauvais ct de la loi et du mauvais ct du public amricain. 

Plusieurs procureurs gnraux ont dclar avant le vote quils sopposeraient  la dcision finale si elle aboutissait  la suppression de la loi, invoquant des problmes survenus pendant la priode de consultation publique. Dautres critiques ont dit quils envisageaient de prendre des mesures de dfiance afin dannuler la dcision de la FCC quils considrent comme une erreur.

USTelecom, un groupe de lobbying reprsentant des FAI et dautres entreprises du secteur, a dclar aprs le vote quils avaient  retrouv la confiance  qui leur permettrait dinvestir  nouveau dans les rseaux, notamment dans les communauts rurales. De son ct, lorganisation baptise Internet Association, dont les membres incluent des gants de la Tech comme Alphabet, Facebook et Pandora Media Inc, a dclar que  ce combat est loin dtre fini .

Pour autant, la rglementation sur la neutralit du Net ne devrait pas disparaitre aussi soudainement puisque les nouvelles dispositions adoptes par la FCC doivent dabord tre inscrites au registre fdral avant de prendre effet, ce qui peut prendre plusieurs semaines, voire plusieurs mois.

*Source* : Reuters, Fortune, Federal Communications Commission to Seat four new Commissioners, CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi

* ::fleche::  USA : un projet de loi pour supprimer la neutralit du Net et interdire des initiatives visant  la restaurer  l'avenir
 ::fleche::  Neutralit du Net : le PDG d'Orange s'rige contre ce principe,  il faut nous laisser faire , a-t-il demand dans son plaidoyer
 ::fleche::  USA : Donald Trump autorise les FAI  vendre l'historique Web des internautes sans leur consentement, quelles solutions pour les Amricains ?

----------


## arond

Est ce trop drama de dire "Winter is Coming ?"  ::(:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Le combat n'est pas fini.
Mme les tats veulent se battre pour la neutralit du net :
California, Washington, NY take steps after net neutrality vote



> The Federal Communications Commission may have voted to roll back net neutrality rules, but some state lawmakers and attorneys general say they'll battle the feds to make sure online traffic is treated equally.
> 
> Politicians from California, Washington and New York said Thursday they'll use a mix of legislative action and legal moves to fight the FCC's repeal of net neutrality regulation, which was voted on earlier in the day.


Peut tre que la FCC va perdre.

----------


## gagouze2

je  plains l'internaute  US , c'est lui qui va en  faire les  frais   et les FAI  Us  s'en mettre  plein les  poche  soit en faisans plus  payer le client , soit en racketannt les  fourniseeur de  contenus.

Et  il  ose faire passer celas pour amliorer  le rseaux  tlcom  US   !!!!!

Les drgulations  ne servent qu'a une chose,  que les  PDG  s'en  mettent  plein les  poches.  Le march ne sais pas s'auto rguler ont   vue  cela    plusieurs  reprise au  US  et  surtout   cot financier (  Crise de  1929  ,    Crise des subprime )  avec les consquence  funeste  que cel    eu  (2em guerre  mondiale ,  crise mondial en 2009 )  .

----------


## Lorim

Ce que j'en pense, c'est que les internautes amricains n'ont pas fini d'en baver.
Une belle victoire des groupes de lobbying (encore une dira-t-on) contre l'intrt gnral.

Les FAI US ont peut tre regagn en confiance, mais je doute que ce soit le cas des internautes... voire des entreprises qui dpendent de la neutralit du net...

----------


## Invit

> Est ce trop drama de dire "Winter is Coming ?"


Drama ? Non.
Clich ? Totalement  ::P:

----------


## VivienD

> Est ce trop drama de dire "Winter is Coming ?"


Pas tant que a, vu que a cre un prcdent fourni par "l'exemple" que beaucoup tentent de nous faire suivre.

----------


## Doksuri

en fait, c'est pas si mal .... les US vont trinquer pour tout le monde, ils vont se rendre compte de leur betise (j'espere), annuler tout ca... et les autres pays se diront "c'est peut-etre pas une si bonne idee"

ce sont les testeurs, on (exterieurs aux US) n'en subiront peut-etre pas les frais.

----------


## arond

> en fait, c'est pas si mal .... les US vont trinquer pour tout le monde, ils vont se rendre compte de leur betise (j'espere), annuler tout ca... et les autres pays se diront "c'est peut-etre pas une si bonne idee"
> 
> ce sont les testeurs, on (exterieurs aux US) n'en subiront peut-etre pas les frais.


C'est optimiste mais les FAI sont un peu plus retor que sa je penses :
Au dbut rien ne va se passer et tout le monde va faire un grand sourire.
Comme tout ce passe bien cot US on en viendra a voter la mme loi.
Puis les problmes commenceront et les US seront les premiers a revenir a la neutralit (ou pas). Puis nous suivront.

----------


## 23JFK

C'est comme si le constructeur de ma voiture avait le droit de dcider ce que j'ai le droit de mettre dans mon coffre, je ne garderais pas longtemps un tel vhicule.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est comme si le constructeur de ma voiture avait le droit de dcider ce que j'ai le droit de mettre dans mon coffre, je ne garderais pas longtemps un tel vhicule.


Je ne crois pas que ce soit a, j'imagine que c'est plus une histoire de priorit.
Le dbit d'un service sera plus lent pour ceux qui ne paient pas l'option. (enfin je pense)

Et qu'en pense les types qui font des transactions  haute vitesse ?
Transactions  haute frquence
Ils pourront peut tre faire des transactions encore plus rapidement.
Et foutre encore plus rapidement la merde dans l'conomie...

----------


## Marco46

Le problme c'est qu'aux USA comme en Europe le march est tellement concentr dans les mains de peu d'acteurs (AT&T, Comcast et Verizon pour les USA) que souvent tu n'as le choix qu'entre 1, 2 ou 3 oprateurs.

----------


## Invit

> Le problme c'est qu'aux USA comme en Europe le march est tellement concentr dans les mains de peu d'acteurs (AT&T, Comcast et Verizon pour les USA) que souvent tu n'as le choix qu'entre 1, 2 ou 3 oprateurs.


Du coup, est-ce qu'on ne va pas voir un FAI propos un forfait tout ouvert au mme prix ? Comme quand Free a dbarqu en France ?

----------


## marc.guillemin

Chapitre 9 : Le grand dcouplage. Au cours du xxie sicle, la machine va devenir plus performante que l'homme et va se substituer radicalement aux humains. 
*Les seuls mtiers qui vont rester sont ceux ou le remplacement de l'homme par une machine n'est pas rentable.* 
Se pose alors la question de l'avenir de ces humains devenus inutiles, face  une lite aux pouvoirs amliors.

----------


## Invit

> C'est comme si le constructeur de ma voiture avait le droit de dcider ce que j'ai le droit de mettre dans mon coffre, je ne garderais pas longtemps un tel vhicule.


Ton exemple n'est pas terrible, je pense que si tu veux rester dans l'analogie de la voiture se serait plutt une situation ou un acteur qui gere les autoroutes (au pif vincy) dcide de ddi une partie des route a ceux qui payent plus pour avoir une meilleur fluidit et laisse ceux qui ne payent pas avec des petites routes embouteill a mort.

@marc : c'est cool les citations mais je vois pas le rapport avec la choucroute.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Neutralit du net : la dcision des autorits amricaines  naura pas dimpact direct en Europe ,*
*assure le patron de l'Arcep * 

Sans surprise, la FCC, lorganisme amricain charg de rguler les tlcommunications, a vot en faveur dune nouvelle politique mettant fin  la neutralit du net. Mais quen est-il pour lEurope ?

Sbastien Soriano, le patron de lArcep (lAutorit de rgulation des communications lectroniques et des postes), charg de lapplication de la neutralit du Net en France, a dclar que la dcision des autorits amricaines de mettre fin  la neutralit du Net  naura pas dimpact direct en Europe 

Des propos qui ont trouv un cho dans une dclaration de Mounir Mahjoubi, secrtaire dtat auprs du premier ministre charg du Numrique :  La France continuera  promouvoir le principe de neutralit du net, en Europe et dans le monde.  

Un principe qui est en effet garanti par le droit europen depuis le printemps 2016 et qui a notamment deux axes principaux : les fournisseurs daccs  Internet (FAI) ne peuvent pas discriminer les contenus transmis sur le rseau et les internautes peuvent y consulter et y diffuser librement des contenus.

Bien entendu, les FAI sont exceptionnellement autoriss  bloquer des contenus pour parer une attaque informatique, rsoudre un encombrement exceptionnel de leurs rseaux, comme lors de la rupture dun cble sous-marin, ou bien si la justice leur en donne lordre. Les FAI peuvent proposer des services plus performants que leur offre de base, tant que celle-ci ne soit pas dgrade. 

 La neutralit du Net a permis de mettre un terme dfinitif  toutes les pratiques de blocage et de bridage techniques. Les oprateurs qui empchaient dutiliser Skype ou le pair  pair, qui bloquaient la fonction modem des tlphones Tout a a t balay par les rgles europennes , se rjouit Sbastien Soriano, qui est aussi  la tte du groupement des autorits de rgulation des tlcoms europennes, charg de faire respecter la neutralit des rseaux dans lUnion europenne.


Yannick Harrel, expert auprs de l'Union Internationale des Tlcommunications (UIT) a estim que cette disparition de la neutralit du net aura de nombreuses rpercussions sur les entreprises, mais galement pour les consommateurs :  Ce qui se profile, c'est une lutte entre les fournisseurs d'accs et les producteurs et diffuseurs de contenu. In fine, il y a tout lieu de penser que c'est surtout le consommateur qui va payer la note parce, que c'est sur lui qu'est toujours report le cot du changement. 

Mme son de cloche pour Ccile Untermaier, dpute nouvelle gauche et prsidente du groupe de travail Dmocratie numrique et nouvelles formes de participation citoyenne : Cette dcision va probablement crer un internet  deux vitesses, o les grandes entreprises, dj bien installes, pourraient payer cher pour devenir prioritaires, tandis que les nouveaux venus n'auraient plus les moyens de se faire une place. C'est pourquoi internet doit rester un bien commun, un service public, ouvert et accessible  tous..

D'autant plus que la suppression de la neutralit du Net permettra aux FAI de privilgier la vitesse de connexion de certains clients, qui paieraient plus cher leur abonnement. Le consommateur risquerait de voir son accs internet ralenti ou perturb. En consquence, les socits qui ne paient pas pour obtenir un traitement favoris se retrouveront sur les parties les moins rapides du rseau.

 Cette situation se traduirait soit par une dgradation du service pour les usagers, soit par l'augmentation des prix de certains services en ligne pour faire face  ces nouvelles dpenses , regrette la dpute.

Un avis qui n'est pas forcment partag par les oprateurs. Rappelons que Stphane Richard, PDG dOrange, c'tait rig contre le principe de la neutralit du net et avait dclar : 

 Cest une obligation, mais en mme temps ce dbat est pollu par des considrations politiques. Parce que lorsquon dit neutralit du net on voit tout de suite la main des oprateurs qui viendraient fouiller des contenus et faire un tri entre les contenus. Ce nest pas du tout a le sujet. 

 Le sujet cest queffectivement, dans les usages futurs de lInternet, il y en a certains comme lInternet des objets, par exemple avec la voiture autonome, qui vont ncessiter un Internet particulier en termes de latence, en termes de vitesse.

 Il faudra alors que nous soyons capables de proposer  lindustrie un Internet avec des fonctionnalits et des puissances diffrentes, donc un Internet avec des qualits de service diffrentes. Pour y parvenir, il faut quon nous laisse le faire.  

Source : Le Monde, SN

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous les craintes des autorits ?
 ::fleche::  La dcision amricaine pourrait-elle avoir, selon vous, des rpercussions (directes ou indirectes) en Europe ?

----------


## earhater

C'est une bonne nouvelle. Au moins le libralisme europen n'a pas de volont de faire les mmes conneries qu'aux USA, tachons de rester vigilant tout de mme

----------


## RyzenOC

> C'est une bonne nouvelle. Au moins le libralisme europen n'a pas de volont de faire les mmes conneries qu'aux USA, tachons de rester vigilant tout de mme


Je prfrerais payer ma connection internet 100/mois si cela pouvais me fournir un bien meilleur dbit
La campagne franaise c'est vraiment le dsert niveau dbit... et quand jentends macron faire des concessions sur le plan trs haut dbit en donnant de la 4G  pas cher  ::aie:: 

Je sais pas si une box  30/mois illimit c'est une bonne chose sur le long terme pour notre pays. Pour dployer la fibre faut de l'argent. Soit on nous fait payer un impt national pour la fibre pour tous soit on double le prix des abonnements internet juste en doublant le prix ou en supprimant la neutralit du net et en faisant payer aux internaute ce qu'ils consomment mais faut faire quelque chose dans ce pays !

Si la dcision de la FCC conduit  plus d'investissement dans les rseaux aux USA alors cette dcisions auras t une trs bonne chose. Jattends de voir les rsultats d'ici 2022 et on pourra comparer avec la France. 2022 tant la date butoir du plan trs haut dbit sauf si elle report encore une fois...

----------


## Marco46

> Je sais pas si une box  30/mois illimit c'est une bonne chose sur le long terme pour notre pays.


a c'est le problme des FAI si ils vendent  un prix forfaitaire un service dont le cot de production ne l'est pas.




> Pour dployer la fibre faut de l'argent. Soit on nous fait payer un impt national pour la fibre pour tous soit on double le prix des abonnements internet juste en doublant le prix ou en supprimant la neutralit du net et en faisant payer aux internaute ce qu'ils consomment mais faut faire quelque chose dans ce pays !


Dployer un rseau de fibre c'est de l'amnagement du territoire. C'est une mission de service public comme construire des routes, des lignes lectriques, un rseau gazier, un rseau de distribution d'eau, des lignes de chemin de fer etc ... Ce n'est pas au priv de financer a c'est au public. Aprs que l'exploitation du rseau soit effectue par du priv pas de soucis, que son installation soit dlgue  du priv sous forme de mission de service public pas de problme, mais le dploiement du rseau, sa gestion doit tre centralise.

Et oui il faudrait que l'tat-nation mette la main  la poche. C'est la condition "sine qua non" pour dsenclaver les zones rurales et permettre le tltravail. Il faut une politique de grand travaux  ce niveau. 

Ce que font les politiques sur ce sujet est une erreur historique.




> Si la dcision de la FCC conduit  plus d'investissement dans les rseaux aux USA alors cette dcisions auras t une trs bonne chose. Jattends de voir les rsultats d'ici 2022 et on pourra comparer avec la France. 2022 tant la date butoir du plan trs haut dbit sauf si elle report encore une fois...


Pourquoi veux-tu que a conduise  plus d'investissement. Quelle corrlation y-a-t-il ? Cela va conduire  une fermeture du jeu, donc  encore moins d'acteurs, encore moins de concurrence. On investit pour concurrencer ses adversaires. Quand tu es seul ou  2 ou 3 sur un march a n'a pas le moindre intrt conomique d'investir.

----------


## Thorna

> en fait, c'est pas si mal .... les US vont trinquer pour tout le monde, ils vont se rendre compte de leur betise (j'espere), annuler tout ca... et les autres pays se diront "c'est peut-etre pas une si bonne idee"


Les 50 dernires annes ont prouv que la France, et l'Europe, sont capable d'adopter 20 ans aprs les USA des mesures que ceux-l auront annules au bout de 10... Alors esprons !



> C'est une bonne nouvelle. Au moins le libralisme europen n'a pas de volont de faire les mmes conneries qu'aux USA, tachons de rester vigilant tout de mme


Ca, par contre, j'y croirai quand je le verrai !



> Oh bah Orange y arrive dj trs bien pour les particuliers... du fin fond de ma campagne, on n'est plus au 56K, mais on attend toujours de pouvoir recevoir la tl par internet hein...   (alors que le patelin  ct, qui est dans le dpartement d' ct, ils ont la fibre...)


Oui : je suis pass il y a quelques annes de St Quentin en Yvelines, ville nouvelle, moderne, pleine d'entreprises etc. et *toujours pas fibre  ce jour*  cause d'une organisation inter-communale qui a pens rinventer la poule aux oeufs d'or, pour aller  la campagne  plus de 50km de l. Je suis donc pass d'un dbit d' peine 4M quand a marchait  plus de 50M, plus que largement suffisant pour n'importe quoi : vive la campagne  ::): 



> Ba oui , c'est vrai quel intrt pourrait avoir un FAI  nous vendre un internet vide , avec des options pour accder  vos sites prfr.
> Accs internet orange 29.99. Option Facebook 5 , option netflix 10 , option youtube 10 , etc ...
> Y nous prennent vraiment pour des abrutis !


Calculons le prix de cet exemple : a fait juste 55, soit quasiment, tiens, c'est bizarre, ce que paye un nord-amricain pour son abonnement mensuel internet+tlphone+tlvision sans bnficier pour autant d'aucune option ! On comprend pourquoi ils rousptent et sont inquiets ! Et a nous donne une bonne marge de progression...

----------


## ManusDei

> Dployer un rseau de fibre c'est de l'amnagement du territoire. C'est une mission de service public comme construire des routes, des lignes lectriques, un rseau gazier, un rseau de distribution d'eau, des lignes de chemin de fer etc ... Ce n'est pas au priv de financer a c'est au public. Aprs que l'exploitation du rseau soit effectue par du priv pas de soucis, que son installation soit dlgue  du priv sous forme de mission de service public pas de problme, mais le dploiement du rseau, sa gestion doit tre centralise.


Ca se fait peu en France mais a se fait. Certaines villes comme Pau ont pos la fibre eux-mmes et louent le rseau aux FAI. Semblerait que c'est rentable. Ca ne le sera pas sur les zones blanches, donc l faut une autre solution, peut-tre au niveau dpartemental ou rgional. Mais en tout cas je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est de l'amnagement du territoire et c'est aux collectivits de grer a.

----------


## Mdinoc

Le nom de Barack Obama figure parmi les "commentateurs fantmes" soi-disant en faveur d'abroger la neutralit du net.
Pai et ses amis ne se sont pas contents d'usurper l'identit des morts...

----------


## Grogro

> je  plains l'internaute  US , c'est lui qui va en  faire les  frais   et les FAI  Us  s'en mettre  plein les  poche  soit en faisans plus  payer le client , soit en racketannt les  fourniseeur de  contenus.


Comme les FAI ricains ne cachent mme par leur volont de saigner  blanc Netflix and co, cela aura des rpercutions pour nous aussi. Le prix de l'abonnement risque fort de grimper.

----------


## fredoche

> Ca se fait peu en France mais a se fait. Certaines villes comme Pau ont pos la fibre eux-mmes et louent le rseau aux FAI. Semblerait que c'est rentable. Ca ne le sera pas sur les zones blanches, donc l faut une autre solution, peut-tre au niveau dpartemental ou rgional. Mais en tout cas je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est de l'amnagement du territoire et c'est aux collectivits de grer a.


Je te cite toi plutt qu'un autre, parce que tu utilises ce fameux mot "rentable"
Plutt que rentable, il faudrait utiliser la notion de ROI, retour sur investissement, qui est une notion plus valide pour ce qui concerne les rseaux.

Des infrastructures "publiques" c'est avant tout de la prquation territoriale, sinon on ne fait plus rien hors des zones denses. La zone trs rentable ici permet de financer la zone moins rentable l. Ca marche pour tous les types de rseaux, y compris rails ou autoroutes, mme si la tendance actuelle voudrait que tout cela change.

Sur les zones blanches cela peut tre tout  fait rentable, mais dans des dlais qui ne sont pas ceux des zones denses.

Un rseau une fois en place, si lingnierie a t bien pense, il le restera longtemps et pour des cots de maintenance marginaux. 
Donc on parle bien de ROI, dans combien de temps je rembourse mon investissement et quand est ce que je fais du cash sans cout d'amortissement

La maintenance du rseau lectrique est marginale, celle du tlphone et de la boucle locale cuivre marginale, celle des rseaux d'eau ne le serait pas, mais on mutualise les pertes et fuites sur l'ensemble des abonns.

La maintenance d'un rseau fibre serait elle aussi marginale, une fois l'amortissement ralis, il n'y a plus qu' rentrer du cash. 




> Aprs que l'exploitation du rseau soit effectue par du priv pas de soucis, que son installation soit dlgue  du priv sous forme de mission de service public pas de problme, mais le dploiement du rseau, sa gestion doit tre centralise.


Si problme: C'est ce qui s'est fait pour tous les rseaux publics, hormis la flotte dans quelques endroits.
Et c'est comme a que nos politicards de *tous* bords ont brad aux copains les autoroutes, le rseau gaz, ou laiss  Orange la boucle locale cuivre.

L'ide qui sous-tend tout a, c'est privatiser les bnfices (les fruits de l'exploitation du rseau) et mutualiser les cots et les investissements

Moi je suis franchement contre, tous ces rseaux cits plus hauts ont t brads pour que des entreprises se gavent de manire indue, et c'est souvent dnonc... notamment pour ce qui concerne les autoroutes

Je trouve inacceptable qu'on fasse payer au public,  l'tat,  la nation le dveloppement des infrastructures, et une fois celles-ci matures, qu'on en confie la gestion  des oprateurs privs. Qui eux trouveront tous les moyens de se payer grassement sur le btail... Le mme btail qui aura durant des annes ou des dcennies financ le dveloppement de ces infrastructures

----------


## Mdinoc

Pareil.
Comme je l'ai dit dans un autre thread, l'tat passe son temps  privatiser tout ce qui est rentable avant de de plaindre de ne plus avoir d'argent pour ce qui ne l'est pas!
Et ce,  droite comme  "gauche".

----------


## halaster08

Puisque vous parlez de privatisation de trucs rentables, apparemment c'est pas prvu de faire machine arrire, loin de l: https://www.lesechos.fr/politique-so...ns-2139056.php
Les politiques, en bons expert de la finance, ne voient que le profit a court terme.

----------


## ManusDei

> Sur les zones blanches cela peut tre tout  fait rentable, mais dans des dlais qui ne sont pas ceux des zones denses.
> 
> Un rseau une fois en place, si lingnierie a t bien pense, il le restera longtemps et pour des cots de maintenance marginaux. 
> Donc on parle bien de ROI, dans combien de temps je rembourse mon investissement et quand est ce que je fais du cash sans cout d'amortissement
> 
> La maintenance du rseau lectrique est marginale, celle du tlphone et de la boucle locale cuivre marginale, celle des rseaux d'eau ne le serait pas, mais on mutualise les pertes et fuites sur l'ensemble des abonns.


Je serais beaucoup moins catgorique sur le cot marginal de la maintenance.
Je prend un cas concret que je connais, avec un hameau o il y a grosso modo 10 habitants  l'anne, qui sont  1 ou 2km du hameau suivant (avec gure plus de monde), la "grande ville" de quelques milliers d'habitants tant  5-10km de l. On ne remboursera jamais l'investissement d'installation de la fibre, je ne suis mme pas certain que les abonnements puissent rembourser la maintenance. Ce cas concret c'est en Corrze et il y a des dizaines et des dizaines de hameaux comme celui que je prend en exemple, parfois  10 ou 15 minutes de Tulle et Brive qui sont les prfectures et sous prfectures du dpartement ( ct de a y a dj la fibre dans le village des Chirac, donc une partie du boulot est dj fait  :8-): )

----------


## Grogro

> Pareil.
> Comme je l'ai dit dans un autre thread, l'tat passe son temps  privatiser tout ce qui est rentable avant de de plaindre de ne plus avoir d'argent pour ce qui ne l'est pas!
> Et ce,  droite comme  "gauche".


Parce qu'on a consacr plus de 40 ans de propagande massive, depuis la chute du keynsianisme au dbut des annes 70,  diaboliser tout ce qui ressemble de prs ou de loin  une action de Ltat. Dans tous les mdias et surtout dans l'enseignement (cf. rforme de l'enseignement de l'conomie au lyce par Sarko).

Une privatisation, c'est surtout une manuvre de cavalerie budgtaire. Tu fais rentrer des capitaux  un instant t pour satisfaire aux diktats de Bruxelles, et ce sera le gouvernement suivant qui paiera les pots casss. Aprs moi, le dluge.

----------


## Marco46

> Si problme: C'est ce qui s'est fait pour tous les rseaux publics, hormis la flotte dans quelques endroits.
> Et c'est comme a que nos politicards de *tous* bords ont brad aux copains les autoroutes, le rseau gaz, ou laiss  Orange la boucle locale cuivre.
> 
> [...]
> 
> L'ide qui sous-tend tout a, c'est privatiser les bnfices (les fruits de l'exploitation du rseau) et mutualiser les cots et les investissements


J'ai pas parl de cder le rseau j'ai parl de faire construire le rseau par le priv et le laisser exploiter par le priv.

a veut pas dire que le rseau n'appartient plus  l'tat (ou aux collectivits territoriales)
a veut pas dire que les exploitants ne doivent pas payer une redevance pour l'exploiter.
a permet justement de mutualiser les couts et les investissements sans rentrer dans un fonctionnement trop tatique et centralis.

Et par priv je n'entends pas ncessairement des entreprises mais tout type d'organisation qui n'est pas sous la coupe de l'tat. On pourrait trs bien imaginer un groupe d'entreprises qui souhaitent amener la fibre dans leur zone industrielle/conomique mais dont ce n'est pas le mtier qui se mettent en groupe pour monter une structure permettant de le faire. Ou une collectivit territoriale qui veut fibrer, une association quelconque, etc ...

Bref, ne me fait pas dire ce que j'ai pas dit plz  ::):

----------


## fredoche

J'habite un de ces hameaux ManusDei.
Et ma foi a fait bien 10 ans que je suis sur ces sujets, et plus qu'actif

Ma ligne de tlphone cuivre fait 9 km, celle de mon voisin le plus loign du NRA fait 10km.
ADSL et compagnie tu oublies, ReADSL aussi... Mme le 56 kbps plafonnait  30 kbps quand tout allait bien.

J'ai la 4G avec SFR depuis peu et du Edge (2G) avec Orange depuis une dcennie.

Avant cette 4G, et mme aujourd'hui de toute faon, nous sommes en zone blanche officiellement. Pas de Wimax, nous sommes entours par les bois

Sauf que j'ai mont une association, nous sommes oprateur de tlcommunication au sens ARCEP, dclar officiellement.
Nous sommes 13 foyers voisins dans cette association (sur 14 au total). Nous prenons des lignes VDSL au gymnase de la ville d'a cot, et grce  une liaison  point  point wifi de 3 km, nous redistribuons en wifi sur notre hameau ces accs internet. 
Nous avons commenc en 2010, a fera 8 ans en Janvier. Nous sommes neutres au sens oprateur/FAI. Et ds 2010 nous avions (partag mais quand mme, les dbits sont toujours partags sur internet) du 30 mbps dans chaque foyer
Et a marche du feu de dieu. Aujourd'hui on partage 3 lignes VDSL, et on se facture 50/trimestre pour du dbit impensable en zone blanche n'est ce pas ?
Soit-dit en passant il existe quelques milliers d'oprateurs dans le monde, et notamment aux tats-unis qui utilisent ces technos radio et wifi pour couvrir des territoires ruraux ou non. On les appelle des Wireless Internet Service Provider : http://www.wispa.org/

Couvrir un hameau comme le mien avec de la fibre en partant du mme NRA qui deviendrai NRO, mme avec 10 km c'est juste facile, c'est par exemple reprendre le gnie civil existant (tranches et goulottes FT pour la boucle locale cuivre, poteaux FT et EDF proprits des communes de toute faon) et tirer un cble pas plus gros qu'un cble tlphone 2 paires contenant par exemple 24 brins fibre (si on fait du ppp, sinon en GPON un seul brin suffit jusqu'au hameau), et ensuite illuminer ces brins. Ce n'est que prolonger de 3 km depuis le village dont dpend le hameau

Maintenance ensuite ? quoi  part ce qui est en arien et qui va risquer quoi ? temptes (plutt rares en Bresse), chutes de poteaux, arrachements par camion (assurance du camion), pluies verglaantes qui alourdiraient les cbles et les arracheraient du support... Franchement ... C'est a du marginal.
Combien de fois vous voyez des agents ERDF ou FT sur vos rseaux cuivre ?
C'est pas dur il y a des fois je vois des cables FT trainer plus de 6 mois par terre sans que quiconque intervienne

Ensuite en comptant 40  par mois par abonnement, on est  13*40*12 = 6240  TTC minimum de revenus que tu peux te garantir sur les 20-30 annes suivantes minimum. Pour avoir prolong de 3 km un cble en utilisant le gnie civil existant qui pour le coup est souterrain, donc avec encore moins de risque de maintenance

Mais quand bien mme ... si le patelin du gymnase est fibr, je suis capable de mettre en place une liaison gigabit radio pour des prix abordables pour notre association, et bnficier des mmes dbits que ceux qui sont fibrs en zone plus dense. Et c'est pas dit que ce ne serait pas la mairie de notre hameau qui paierait ce matriel (moins de 2000  :  https://www.landashop.com/ubiquiti-m...-airfiber.html)

Et encore, je suis pas limit par mes comptences et j'aime faire, donc si je devais fibrer moi-mme, ce serait juste nouveau et passionnant.

----------


## fredoche

> Bref, ne me fait pas dire ce que j'ai pas dit plz


Ca marche  ::D: 

J'avoue bien volontiers que je n'avais pas compris les choses comme a.

----------


## ManusDei

> ...


Au moins j'aurais appris quelque chose  ::):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ensuite en comptant 40  par mois par abonnement, on est  13*40*12 = 6240  TTC minimum de revenus que tu peux te garantir sur les 20-30 annes suivantes minimum. Pour avoir prolong de 3 km un cble en utilisant le gnie civil existant qui pour le coup est souterrain, donc avec encore moins de risque de maintenance


Sauf que les revenus ne sont pas guarantis, parce que les habitants sont libres de changer d'oprateur. Et quand bien mme ce n'tait pas le cas, 6,240 par an c'est peu et 20-30 ans trop long pour un acteur du priv. Un acteur de service public (c--d l'tat) peut se dire qu'en finanant les travaux sur bons du Trsor (donc taux d'intrt super faible) il se remboursera sur la dure d'un plan  long terme. Mais pour du priv, c'est trop risqu, trop lent  se rentabiliser, et puis l'argent cote plus cher dans le priv (plus t'es gros, moins l'argent te cote cher, l'tat c'est le plus gros de tous) ce qui accroit la pression pour rentabiliser vite (parce qu' ct, les intrts courent).

----------


## arond

> Sauf que les revenus ne sont pas guarantis, parce que les habitants sont libres de changer d'oprateur. Et quand bien mme ce n'tait pas le cas, 6,240 par an c'est peu et 20-30 ans trop long pour un acteur du priv. Un acteur de service public (c--d l'tat) peut se dire qu'en finanant les travaux sur bons du Trsor (donc taux d'intrt super faible) il se remboursera sur la dure d'un plan  long terme. Mais pour du priv, c'est trop risqu, trop lent  se rentabiliser, et puis l'argent cote plus cher dans le priv (plus t'es gros, moins l'argent te cote cher, l'tat c'est le plus gros de tous) ce qui accroit la pression pour rentabiliser vite (parce qu' ct, les intrts courent).


il n'a pas dit rentabilis en 20-30 ans il a dit que sa lui ferait 6 240  par ans pour 2000  de matriel avec une facturation de 50  par trimestre si je vois bien au bout d'un an ou deux c'est rentabilis son truc ;-)

----------


## MiaowZedong

> il n'a pas dit rentabilis en 20-30 ans il a dit que sa lui ferait 6 240  par ans pour 2000  de matriel avec une facturation de 50  par trimestre si je vois bien au bout d'un an ou deux c'est rentabilis son truc ;-)


Il n'est pas question de "son truc" mais de fibrer le hameau. Effectivement "son truc" ne coute que 2,000 en cots purs (c--d sans aucun bnfice) avec des travaux faits par une association, donc sans doute une bonne part de bnvolat. Si tu fibres le hameau en une semaine avec une quipe, plus les commerciaux, les cots de conclure des contrats avec les habitants, les intrts, etc tu en as pour largement plus des 6,240, et le priv veut un bnfice, pas juste se rembourser. Il y a largement plus intressant comme investissement; ne crois pas que toutes les entreprises se sont mises d'accord pour cracher sur de l'argent facile.

Aprs "son truc" est une bonne alternative  attendre que les entreprises viennent, surtout qu'il risque d'attendre longtemps ::aie::  et si j'ai bien compris, mme s'il n'a pas le dbit de la fibre c'est correct et a lui cote moins cher qu'un abonnement classique  ::):

----------


## arond

> Il n'est pas question de "son truc" mais de fibrer le hameau. Effectivement "son truc" ne coute que 2,000 en cots purs (c--d sans aucun bnfice) avec des travaux faits par une association, donc sans doute une bonne part de bnvolat. Si tu fibres le hameau en une semaine avec une quipe, plus les commerciaux, les cots de conclure des contrats avec les habitants, les intrts, etc tu en as pour largement plus des 6,240, et le priv veut un bnfice, pas juste se rembourser. Il y a largement plus intressant comme investissement; ne crois pas que toutes les entreprises se sont mises d'accord pour cracher sur de l'argent facile.
> 
> Aprs "son truc" est une bonne alternative  attendre que les entreprises viennent, surtout qu'il risque d'attendre longtemps et si j'ai bien compris, mme s'il n'a pas le dbit de la fibre c'est correct et a lui cote moins cher qu'un abonnement classique


du coup la rsolution du problme des hameaux ncessite d'avoir de petites entreprises / association qui comme elles ont moins de frais de fonctionnement peuvent grer ce petit chantier ?  ::D: 

Et le "son truc" tu pouvais le remplacer par "son projet" on t'as pas dis de pas reprendre les erreurs des autres ?  ::P:  c'est ma proprit intellectuelle  moi que j'ai  ::P:   ::mouarf::

----------


## fredoche

le _truc_ est en place depuis 2010, la liaison point  point fait du 300 mbps en half duplex.
2000 c'est le tarif pour passer cette liaison en gigabit, ou plutt en 800/400 mbps pour peu qu'on ait des dbits quivalents  la source
C'est pas un _truc_, c'est des techniques de pro, du matos de pro, et je suis un pro de l'informatique depuis 20 ans, mme si mes comptences sont plus dev, sgbd et web que systmes et rseaux.
Aux tats-unis je crois que c'est 40% des habitants qui n'ont pas accs  du haut-dbit cbl. Autant vous dire que l-bas ces techniques c'est du srieux, et que les mecs qui font a concurrence parfois directement les installations cbles.
De part le monde, c'est trs en usage, notamment dans les pays mergents ou sous dvelopps, et aussi dans tous les endroits o les distances sont grandes

Dans mon hameau on se partage 35*3=105 mbps pour 50/trimestre/foyer. On peut partager jusqu' 300 mbps sans que a nous coute un centime de plus et c'est du matos install en 2009.
Pas un des habitants du village dont nous dpendons ne dpasse le 4 mbps en ADSL, ce pour 30  40/mois, donc c'est plutt un bon systme notre truc.
Et le matos tient la route, il est fiable et mis  jour software trs rgulirement.
Par mois il passe plus de 2,5 To de donnes sur notre rseau, nous avons presque quadrupl ce que nous consommions en 2010

libert de choix d'oprateur, oui

Ce qu'il faut vous rendre compte, c'est que fibrer des zones c'est un projet d'ensemble, et que fibrer ce hameau n'est qu'une sous-partie de cet ensemble.
Tirer des cables dans des gaines et des goulottes, mme sur 3 km, ce n'est pas cher. Les accrocher  des poteaux pareil. Et plus on le fera  grande chelle, moins a coutera. Le cble lui-mme ne coute rien rapport  la main duvre.
Aprs sans prquation et sans obligation impos par l'tat et/ou les collectivits, personne ne viendra c'est sur car le ROI est trop long compar  tout le reste du territoire.
Mais il y aura ROI de toute faon...
Et de plus, ce que l'on commence  savoir aujourd'hui c'est que le taux d'adoption de la fibre en zone dense est plutt lent, car les gens sont dj bien servis en ADSL/VDSL/cable coaxial.
Par contre en zone rurale, le service est souvent minable sur un rseau cuivre vieillissant et entretenu au minimum, beaucoup de gens sont en dessous des 4 mbps, et l o on implante des techniques de haut-dbit, l'adoption est plutt forte, car les gens sont pour le coup beaucoup plus demandeurs

----------


## LSMetag

> ...


Intressant, pour mes parents (et moi le weekend) qui sont en hameau en Bresse galement (6 foyers). On a le RE-ADSL (2mbps depuis peu (avant 512kbps))  8km de l'emetteur, donc tout juste. Le village au mieux est sur de l'ADSL 2mbps. Tlchargement  200kbps, upload  100kbps, dans le meilleur des cas. Tout le monde n'a pas accs  l'ADSL malgr tout. Nous ne sommes pas les plus malchanceux mais  rflchir.

En ville  Dijon, je suis limit  de l'ADSL 8mbps. Pas de fibre non plus, alors que je suis loin d'tre dans un trou perdu. Qu'est-ce que a donnerait sans neutralit du net ?

----------


## liberal1

Le prsident de la FCC actuel que tout le monde critique a t nomm  la FCC par Barack Obama... mais approuv par les snateurs rpublicains.

Il n'a pas l'air d'tre une lumire.




> Parce qu'on a consacr plus de 40 ans de propagande massive, depuis la chute du keynsianisme au dbut des annes 70,  diaboliser tout ce qui ressemble de prs ou de loin  une action de Ltat. Dans tous les mdias et surtout dans l'enseignement (cf. rforme de l'enseignement de l'conomie au lyce par Sarko).


Le keynsianisme est une trs grossire escroquerie. Son application a caus la crise mondiale et peut tre caus la seconde guerre mondiale.




> Une privatisation, c'est surtout une manuvre de cavalerie budgtaire. Tu fais rentrer des capitaux  un instant t pour satisfaire aux diktats de Bruxelles, et ce sera le gouvernement suivant qui paiera les pots casss. Aprs moi, le dluge.


Pardon? C'est quoi ce dlire?

----------


## liberal1

> C'est optimiste mais les FAI sont un peu plus retor que sa je penses :
> Au dbut rien ne va se passer et tout le monde va faire un grand sourire.
> Comme tout ce passe bien cot US on en viendra a voter la mme loi.
> Puis les problmes commenceront et les US seront les premiers a revenir a la neutralit (ou pas). Puis nous suivront.


Ah bon, quels problmes imagines-tu?

----------


## Altor

Au final Internet adopte les lois du jeu vido avec cette mesure : Pay to win  ::aie:: 

Pour une entreprise, plus tu payes, meilleur est ta connexion, moins t'as de concurence. Du PVP pur et dur : tu payes pour avoir un bon stuff, tu DPS  mort, et tu cartes tout adversaires  :8O:

----------


## arond

> Ah bon, quels problmes imagines-tu?


Netflix est un exemple remplac le par un site web un site de streaming, un protocole P2P.
100 Go peut etre remplac par illimit.

Sans neutralit du net on peu te vendre les forfait suivants :
-100 Go d'internet  2mo/s en download par mois pour 20 sans option netflix donc soit NetFlix va ramer soit pas d'accs du tout
-100 Go d'internet  2mo/s en download par mois pour 40 avec option netflix donc accs comme actuellement.

Possibilit pour les FAI de bloquer totalement ou ralentir les paquets de nos chers .torrent avec possibilit ou non de dblocage contre argent.
Possibilit de te faire un abonnement qui va privilgier les paquets pour divers Jeux vidos, possibilit de faire payer les diteurs de JV pour que leurs paquets soient prioritaires sur la concurrence.

Alors qu'avec la neutralit du net :
ou tu paye 20 pour 100Go d'internet  2Mo/s de download pour tout les sites peut importe leur type le contenu ou autre.
ou tu paye 40 pour 100Go d'internet  4Mo/s de download pour tout les sites peut importe leur type le contenu ou autre.
ou tu paye 40 pour 100Go d'internet  6Mo/s de download pour tout les sites peut importe leur type le contenu ou autre.

Comprend tu le problme ? :;):

----------


## Zirak

> Le prsident de la FCC actuel que tout le monde critique a t nomm  la FCC *par Barack Obama*... mais approuv par les snateurs rpublicains.


En tant que membre seulement, c'est Trump qui l'a nomm prsident.  :;):

----------


## liberal1

> En tant que membre seulement, c'est Trump qui l'a nomm prsident.


Exact.

Ce mec m'a l'air d'un parfait abruti, mais c'est mon intuition, je n'ai pas de preuve absolue.




> Sans la neutralit du web, certains utilisateurs seraient prioritaire sur les rseaux.


Pourquoi les utilisateurs qui payent plus cher ne seraient pas prioritaires?

----------


## liberal1

> Trump est parti pour rendre le monde encore plus instable; cette administration va trs certainement chercher  contrler le web.


Qu'est-ce qui te fait penser que Donald Trump pourrait avoir envie de contrler les acteurs privs?

Quelle partie du monde est rendus plus instable?

----------


## MiaowZedong

Ce qui me fait rire, c'est que notre cher compte secondaire rien que pour polmiquer liberal1 critique la neutralit du net, alors qu' la base c'est un concept cent pour cent pur libral.

P.S. on parle tout le temps de "neutralit du net" mais en ce faisant on fait le jeu de ceux qui veulent noyer le poisson (et des ultras de la neutralit  tout prix). En fait la FCC n'a fait que retirer les dispositions du Titre II du Communications Act au FAI. Certes, a fait une phrase moins belle que "neutralit du net", mais c'est plus prcis. Le concept de "neutralit du net" couvre tout un tas d'autres trucs, dont certains trs problmatiques (un net neutre ne peut pas donner la priorit au temps rl par rapport aux trillions d'e-mails spam, ni censurer quoi que ce soit une fois que c'est sur le rseau).

----------


## tartenpion32

> Le prsident de la FCC actuel que tout le monde critique a t nomm  la FCC par Barack Obama... mais approuv par les snateurs rpublicains.
> 
> Il n'a pas l'air d'tre une lumire.
> 
> 
> Le keynsianisme est une trs grossire escroquerie. Son application a caus la crise mondiale et peut tre caus la seconde guerre mondiale.
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon? C'est quoi ce dlire?


salut et bonne anne  tous
en gnral, je n'aime pas polmiquer, mais l, excuse moi, je peut pas laisser passer une telle dsinformation!
Le keynsianisme a t mis en oeuvre aprs la seconde guerre mondiale sous la forme du plan Marshall.
Il ne peut donc en aucun cas tre responsable de la crise de 29 et de la guerre.
loin d'tre une escroquerie, c'est ce qui a permis les 30 glorieuses et les choses ont commences  nouveau  aller mal lorsque cette politique a t abandonn par la bande des affreux : Thatcher, Reagan...

maintenant, concernant les privatisations en gnral, vous semblez ignorant de l'histoire de France : sous l'Ancien Rgime, pour renflouer les caisses royales, ils avaient imagin de vendre les charges, a s'appelait la vnalit des charges, les plus clbres taient les "fermiers gnraux", une vritable plaie pour le royaume, ruinant le peuple et volant le roi; il a fallu une rvolution et passer ces gens-l  la guillotine pour s'en sortir.
les privatisations, c'est pas moderne, c'est au contraire le retour d'une des cause de la faillite de l'Ancien Rgime, et a causera invitablement la faillite de celui-ci.

----------


## Mdinoc

> En tant que membre seulement, c'est Trump qui l'a nomm prsident [_de la fcc_].


Et Obama avait l'obligation de nommer deux rpublicains parmi les 5 membres.

----------


## liberal1

> Ce qui me fait rire, c'est que notre cher compte secondaire rien que pour polmiquer liberal1 critique la neutralit du net, alors qu' la base *c'est un concept cent pour cent pur libral*.


En quoi *forcer* les oprateurs  tre "neutre" (quoi que a signifie) est "*libral*"?

Qu'est-ce qu'un "compte secondaire rien que pour polmiquer"?




> salut et bonne anne  tous
> en gnral, je n'aime pas polmiquer, mais l, excuse moi, je peut pas laisser passer une telle dsinformation!
> Le keynsianisme a t mis en oeuvre aprs la seconde guerre mondiale sous la forme du plan Marshall.


Non, avant. Il a prcipit la crise mondiale.




> loin d'tre une escroquerie, c'est ce qui a permis les 30 glorieuses et les choses ont commences  nouveau  aller mal lorsque cette politique a t abandonn par la bande des affreux : Thatcher, Reagan...


Dlire complet; Thatcher a sauv son pays de la ruine. Reagan a relanc l'conomie.




> maintenant, concernant les privatisations en gnral, vous semblez ignorant de l'histoire de France : sous l'Ancien Rgime, pour renflouer les caisses royales, ils avaient imagin de vendre les charges, a s'appelait la vnalit des charges, les plus clbres taient les "fermiers gnraux", une vritable plaie pour le royaume, ruinant le peuple et volant le roi; il a fallu une rvolution et passer ces gens-l  la guillotine pour s'en sortir.
> les privatisations, c'est pas moderne, c'est au contraire le retour d'une des cause de la faillite de l'Ancien Rgime, et a causera invitablement la faillite de celui-ci.


Dlire grave. Cela ne va pas bien ta votre tte.

----------


## liberal1

> Et Obama avait l'obligation de nommer deux rpublicains parmi les 5 membres.


Pourquoi? Quelle obligation?

----------


## Mdinoc

> Pourquoi? Quelle obligation?


L'obligation lgale que la FCC soit bipartisane. Cette page archive mentionne la rgle officielle "Only three commissioners may be members of the same political party."

----------


## tartenpion32

> En quoi *forcer* les oprateurs  tre "neutre" (quoi que a signifie) est "*libral*"?
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'un "compte secondaire rien que pour polmiquer"?
> 
> 
> Non, avant. Il a prcipit la crise mondiale.
> 
> 
> Dlire complet; Thatcher a sauv son pays de la ruine. Reagan a relanc l'conomie.
> ...


Moi aussi j'ai l'impression que c'est un compte juste pour faire de l'agitation strile, et vhiculer des "fakes news".
Voil, c'est a un "compte secondaire rien que pour polmiquer"; 
je rponds bien que la question ne me soit pas adresse, car c'est vident.

bon, ensuite, je suis peut tre un tudiant ici, puisque c'est ce qui me caractrise le mieux;
mais cela n'a rien  voir avec mon ge.
tu vois, le libral1, je suis trs certainement plus vieux que toi, et j'en sais aussi trs certainement plus que toi sur de nombreux sujets (autres que l'informatique, et encore); notamment, pour ce qui concerne l'histoire, la politique, le droit, se sont des sujets qui ne me sont pas trangers.
J'ai mme lu pas mal de philo  une poque...
et puis, j'ai travaill et vcu dans plusieurs pays trangers... a aide aussi  comprendre ce monde.
Toi, tu fais quoi,  part de la propagande de bas niveau sur le web?

----------


## liberal1

> Moi aussi j'ai l'impression que c'est un compte juste pour faire de l'agitation strile, et vhiculer des "fakes news".


Quels "fake news"?




> tu vois, le libral1, je suis trs certainement plus vieux que toi, et j'en sais aussi trs certainement plus que toi sur de nombreux sujets (autres que l'informatique, et encore); notamment, pour ce qui concerne l'histoire, la politique, le droit, se sont des sujets qui ne me sont pas trangers.


Alors partage ton immeeeense savoir.




> et puis, j'ai travaill et vcu dans plusieurs pays trangers... a aide aussi  comprendre ce monde.
> Toi, tu fais quoi,  part de la propagande de bas niveau sur le web?


Quelle propagande?

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Quelle propagande?


Oui, quelle propagande ?

Le thread qui vous piquait les yeux : "actualites/politique/jerusalem-capitale-d-israel/" a disparu, comme je l'avais devin et crit dans un de ses posts. J'aurais aim avoir mal pr-vu. C'est pas grave, car mis  part vos posts, il n'y avait rien de constructif, seulement de l'informatif. La politique du forum tait respecte, et s'il y a eu des grossirets, des expressions de xnophobie dans des posts, c'tait dans les vtres.

Le fond de cette histoire m'inquite : toujours plus de pouvoir chez les fils de Mose, ex-fils de Belial (-15000..-10000). Par chance, Il y a peu avant leur dessein de destruction soient atteint, alors vive le renouveau.

Ah_! Je rpondait  une de vos fausses questions quand ce thread a disparu : Cisjordanie et Jordanie.

Je n'ai plus qu' m'attendre au bannissement de DVP.

----------


## RyzenOC

> J'ai mme lu pas mal de philo  une poque...


tu parle de ces faux-cue qui font l'inverse de qu'il crivent ?  ::ptdr:: 
J'aime bien citer Stephen Hawking :
La philosophie est morte, faute d'avoir russi  suivre les dveloppements de la science moderne, en particulier de la physique... Donc... a c'est fait!


Je sais je suis HS.
Mais bon ce post est strile. D'un cot y'a ceux qui sont pour la neutralit et de l'autre y'a ceux qui ne sont pas contre. Ceux qui sont pas contre se font lyncher, voila pourquoi j'ai arrt d'y participer. un exemple de rponse :



> tu vois, le libral1, je suis trs certainement plus vieux que toi, et j'en sais aussi trs certainement plus que toi sur de nombreux sujets (autres que l'informatique, et encore); notamment, pour ce qui concerne l'histoire, la politique, le droit, se sont des sujets qui ne me sont pas trangers.


et l'argument ultime :



> J'ai mme lu pas mal de philo  une poque...


 ::ptdr:: 

La non neutralit du net  des avantages, cela peut redistribuer les cartes et mieu diviser internet. Car internet aujourd'hui c'est des monopoles. Google Search+google map+youtube, facebook/twitter, Amazon+Ebay.
La fin de la neutralit du net pourrais apporter une plus grande visibilit pour d'autres acteurs et les aider  devenir plus puissant.

On forcant Mr touslemonde  payer pour accder  google, peut etre que Mr touslemonde ira voir ailleurs comme Duckduckgo ou LXQuick.

La question maintenant c'est comment ce systme vas se mettre en place ? on peut spculer mais on n'en sais rien. Sa pourrais sauver internet comme sa pourrais le dtruire.
On a actuellement "Internet" (internet au sens services grand publique) qui tant  etre contrl par 2-3 acteurs et c'est aussi nocif (moins visible j'en conviens) qu'une censure impos par un FAI.

Je serais pas contre un systme similaire dans le cinma car la aussi le cinema+mdia mondial temps  etre contrl par 1 acteurs... Disney  ::aie:: 

Je considre que tout est bon a prendre si on peut dgrossir les mammouths.

internet doit etre dcentralis. Tous le modne devrait avoir un serveur chez soit (style raspberry) et y mettre son propre cloud.
LEspce humaine devrait utiliser des moteurs de recherche fonctionnant en P2P comme YaCy, d'une manire gnrale les navigateurs devrait utiliser un protocole P2P et les gros sites comme wikipedia devrait etre divis sur pleins de petits serveurs. On devrait tous utiliser des rseaux comme freenet ou Osiris sa devrait etre la norme.

----------


## tartenpion32

Bon le terme de "fake news" est pas adapt, j'en conviens, puisqu'il ne s'agit pas de nouvelles mais de la dsinformation sur l'histoire du XXs.

Soutenir que le keynsianisme soit responsable de la crise de 29 et de la 2me guerre mondiale c'est de la dsinformation pure et simple.

Et c'est le genre de chose que j'ai l'habitude de souligner chaque fois que je peux.
Maintenant vous demandez "quelle propagande ?"
J'en sais rien, c'est  lui de rpondre.
Moi, ce que je sais, c'est que diffuser des fausses informations sur l'histoire, c'est toujours dans un but de propagande.
Mais quelle est la chapelle pour laquelle il travaille ainsi, je l'ignore et c'est le cadet de mes soucis.

Ensuite, il semble effray par les faits historiques survenu il y a plus de 2 sicles.
Bon, il n'a pas l'air bien au courant sur le sicle dernier, alors la fin du XVIIIs, c'est un peu loin!
Tu veux un partage concernant cette priode ?
Sur la question de la privatisations (ou plutt nationalisations  l'poque), des mines, il y a un discours de Mirabeau qui se trouve dans une dition de poche; en quelques pages, tout y est dit, dans une langue admirable, avec une grande loquence.

Quand au fait que parmi les gens passs  la guillotine durant cette priode, je m'excuse mais les ex fermiers gnraux ont t les meilleurs clients.
Je n'y peut rien c'est ainsi.
Maintenant, pour approfondir un peu, rien ne vaut la lecture de Jules Michelet, sa rvolution franaise en 4 volumes en poche.
Une chronique hebdomadaire des vnements, qui se termine par un index global de tous les acteurs. (pour chaque personnes cites dans le corpus,  la fin il y a une sorte de cv ou profil de la personne). C'est vraiment gnial, car non seulement il y a les vnements, mais qui a fait quoi.
Pour finir, (rapidement sur la question), il faut citer Chateaubriand et ses mmoires d'outre tombe qui clairent bien la priode.
pour le plaisir (car s'en est un) il y aussi Charles Nodier, l'escroc! Trs intressant de lire ce qu'un escroc de grand talent raconte  ses contemporains sur des vnements qu'il n'a pas vcu; mais il sait ce que ses contemporains ont envie de lire.(  lire au second degr donc!)

Mais revenons un peu sur le keynsianisme, qui a t le dclencheur de cet change.
A priori, c'est une doctrine conomique dcrite durant l'entre deux guerres et qui a t mise en oeuvre aprs 1945; il y a un "package" entre les accords de Bretton-Wood, le plan Marshall, la cration de l'ONU, du FMI, etc..
A partir de se moment l, on parle de politique keynsienne, qui consiste a financer des investissements publics par le crdit (puisqu'on n'a pas les ressources de trsorerie);  partir de l, il y a deux variantes : une vertueuse, qui consiste en des investissements utiles, c'est  dire qui creront de la richesse supplmentaire sur laquelle il sera possible de prlever une fiscalit ncessaire  amortir le crdit; ensuite, il y a la variante toxique, qui consiste en dpenses striles qui creusent le dficit de l'tat en pure perte (il n'y a pas les ressources pour amortir le crdit).
Dans notre systme, la dpense strile par excellence c'est l'achat d'une clientle lectorale!

mais tous ceci nous a loign de la neutralit du net dont il tait question.
c'est un sujet que je ne matrise pas suffisamment pour vraiment tre pertinent.

----------


## liberal1

> Soutenir que le keynsianisme soit responsable de la crise de 29 et de la 2me guerre mondiale c'est de la dsinformation pure et simple.


Ce n'est pas la politique des USA qui a aggrav la crise?

*Comment peut-on s'enrichir en dpenser l'argent que l'on n'a pas?*




> Ensuite, il semble effray par les faits historiques survenu il y a plus de 2 sicles.


Quels faits?




> Quand au fait que parmi les gens passs  la guillotine durant cette priode, je m'excuse mais les ex fermiers gnraux ont t les meilleurs clients.


Qu'est-ce que a vient fiche ici?




> ensuite, il y a la variante toxique, qui consiste en dpenses striles qui creusent le dficit de l'tat en pure perte (il n'y a pas les ressources pour amortir le crdit).


Par exemple subventionner les soi-disant nergies "renouvelables" (ce qui  la base ne peut mme pas exister).

----------


## tartenpion32

> Ce n'est pas la politique des USA qui a aggrav la crise?
> 
> *Comment peut-on s'enrichir en dpenser l'argent que l'on n'a pas?*
> 
> 
> Quels faits?
> 
> 
> Qu'est-ce que a vient fiche ici?
> ...


Bon je suis pas conomiste, mais tout de mme : posez ce genre de question?
"Comment peut-on s'enrichir en dpenser l'argent que l'on n'a pas?"
C'est la base du systme du crdit : il suffit d'investir dans quelque chose qui rapporte plus que ne cote le crdit  rembourser!


Maintenant tu sembles  la recherche de la dfinition de ce qui est renouvelable en matire d'nergie; dans le but de lancer une nouvelle polmique, toujours "hors sujet" par rapport  la discussion?
Je dirais que c'est pas le lieu pour parler de a.
Juste pour dire une chose trs basique : il est exact que les mots "produire" et "consommer" quand a concerne des choses comme "nergie" ou aussi "eau", "air",...
ne sont pas appropris du point de vue de la physique.
A vrai dire, la seule chose qui est produite, c'est un service qui rend la chose disponible  un certain endroit et  un certain moment sous une certaine forme.
Mais dans le langage courant, tout le monde parle de production d'nergie!
Bon, a doit avoir un petit effet "promthen" qui leur fait plaisir.
Ce que tu essaies de faire c'est un tlescopage entre le langage courant et celui de la physique, et a cre du malentendu sur lequel btir une controverse. 
A notre chelle, ce qui est certainement renouvelable c'est le flux de lumire reu du soleil; "tant que le ciel ne nous tomberas pas sur la tte", cette quantit d'nergie sera renouvele chaque jour; le reste, c'est du "stock" accumul qui ne se renouvle pas au rythme o on le consomme.
Bonne soire

----------


## liberal1

> Maintenant tu sembles  la recherche de la dfinition de ce qui est renouvelable en matire d'nergie; dans le but de lancer une nouvelle polmique, toujours "hors sujet" par rapport  la discussion?


Non. Je me fiche de la dfinition choisie puisque cette notion est absurde.

*Toute dfinition cohrente soit rendra toute production d'nergie renouvelable, soit aucune.*




> A notre chelle, ce qui est certainement renouvelable c'est le flux de lumire reu du soleil; "tant que le ciel ne nous tomberas pas sur la tte", cette quantit d'nergie sera renouvele chaque jour; le reste, c'est du "stock" accumul qui ne se renouvle pas au rythme o on le consomme.


Oui d'accord le flux solaire est "renouvelable" c'est  dire gratuit. Tu peux bronzer au soleil gratuitement.

Le reste ne l'est pas.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Neutralit du Net : certains tats comme la Californie planchent sur des projets de loi,*
*pour maintenir ce principe au sein de leurs  frontires    * 

Dcembre 2017 a marqu une nouvelle tape sur la rgulation de lInternet aux tats-Unis suite au vote de la FCC, lorganisme amricain charg de rguler les tlcommunications, en faveur dune nouvelle politique mettant fin  la neutralit du net.

Rappelons quen vertu des rgles actuelles sur la neutralit du net, les fournisseurs de services  large bande sont interdits :
*de blocage :* les fournisseurs de services ne peuvent pas bloquer l'accs  du contenu, des applications, des services ou des appareils non dangereux ;*de limitation :* les fournisseurs de services ne peuvent dlibrment cibler un certain trafic Internet licite pour qu'il soit livr aux utilisateurs plus lentement que les autres types de trafic ;*de donner des priorits moyennant une compensation financire :* les fournisseurs de services  large bande ne peuvent pas favoriser un certain trafic Internet en change d'un examen de quelque nature que ce soit. Les fournisseurs de services Internet sont galement interdits de donner la priorit  un contenu ou des services de leurs affilis.
Ce qui veut dire que si la neutralit du Net venait  tre abroge, les FAI auront dsormais la possibilit de dcouper la faon dont Internet circule sur leur rseau. Le vote de la FCC constitue le premier pas vers cette direction. 

Les commissaires dmocrates qui ont vot contre le programme de drglementation du prsident Ajit Pai nont pas mch leurs mots afin de signifier leur  profond dsaccord  aprs cette  dcision irrflchie visant  faire reculer les rgles de neutralit du rseau .

Daprs le commissaire dmocrate Clyburn :  il y a une erreur fondamentale sous-jacente aux actions et  la rhtorique de la majorit actuelle : lhypothse selon laquelle ce qui est mieux pour les fournisseurs de haut dbit serait forcment la meilleure chose pour lAmrique. Ce qui mattriste, cest que lagence qui est cense protger tourne ainsi le dos  ses devoirs. Mais ce que je suis heureux de pouvoir dire, cest que la lutte pour sauver la neutralit du Net ne se termine pas aujourdhui. Cette agence na pas le dernier mot, Dieu merci.  

Certaines entits sont dj passes  laction pour tenter de contrecarrer labrogation de la neutralit du Net. En effet, le 3 janvier dernier, le snateur de ltat de la Californie Scott Wiener a fait une proposition de loi pour protger la neutralit du Net pour les Californiens.

Le projet de loi de Wiener, cocrit par dix dmocrates de lAssemble de ltat de Californie (chambre basse de la lgislature de cet tat) et du Snat, dispose dun certain nombre darticles pour s'assurer que les compagnies de tlcommunication fonctionnant en Californie adhrent aux principes de neutralit de filet. Washington et New York ont ​​des projets de loi similaires en cours. Dailleurs, Wiener n'est pas le seul lgislateur californien  proposer une telle lgislation, puisque le snateur Kevin de Len a galement prsent un projet de loi sur la neutralit du net.

La substance de la lgislation est toujours en cours, mais l'intention est de tirer parti des atouts de l'tat pour exiger que les rseaux fonctionnent de faon neutre. En substance, le projet de loi de la Californie exigerait la neutralit nette des entreprises qui oprent dans l'tat de Californie si elles comptent sur l'infrastructure de l'tat ou le financement de l'tat pour fournir le service.

L'EFF, dfenseur des droits numriques, na pas manqu de souligner quelle soutient ce projet de loi,  car les actions de la FCC en dcembre signifient que les tats doivent fournir toutes les protections possibles pour protger Internet tel que nous le connaissons.  La fondation rappelle toutefois que les lois des tats ne peuvent rtablir la neutralit du rseau pour certains Amricains, et seule une rgle fdrale peut assurer que tout le monde dans le pays a accs  un rseau neutre.

LEFF a prcis que le chemin emprunt par la FCC sur la neutralit du Net est rversible au niveau du Congrs :  Le Congrs a la capacit d'inverser un changement dans la rglementation fdrale  qui est techniquement ce que le changement de rgle de la FCC est  avec une majorit simple dans les 60 jours lgislatifs de l'ordre tant publi dans le registre fdral.  

Pour mmoire, en soutien au prsident de la FCC qui stait dj montr oppos au principe de la neutralit du Net, neuf snateurs amricains, tous rpublicains, ont dpos en mai un projet de loi visant  supprimer ce principe et  interdire des initiatives visant  le restaurer  lavenir.

Source : EFF

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces initiatives ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Neutralit du Net et roaming peuvent-ils faire bon mnage ? Cas d'une affaire qui oppose la Deutsche Telekom au rgulateur allemand

----------


## liberal1

> Bon je suis pas conomiste, mais tout de mme : posez ce genre de question?
> "Comment peut-on s'enrichir en dpenser l'argent que l'on n'a pas?"
> C'est la base du systme du crdit : il suffit d'investir dans quelque chose qui rapporte plus que ne cote le crdit  rembourser!


On parlait de la thorie de la relance de consommation, des inepties de Keynes, hein; pas d'acheter  crdit une voiture pour faire le taxi.

L'Etat s'endette en priode de crise pour crer de la demande et relancer l'conomie. Ensuite, il s'endette encore. Et encore. Et encore.

Mais rien de tout cela n'est insoutenable, soi disant.




> L'obligation lgale que la FCC soit bipartisane. Cette page archive mentionne la rgle officielle "Only three commissioners may be members of the same political party."


Mais alors les autres pourraient tre membres d'aucun parti?




> Rappelons quen vertu des rgles actuelles sur la neutralit du net, les fournisseurs de services  large bande sont interdits :
> *de blocage :* les fournisseurs *de services* ne peuvent pas bloquer l'accs  du contenu, des applications, des services ou des appareils non dangereux ;


de services : on dira plutt "fournisseur d'accs" en franais, non?




> LEFF a prcis que le chemin emprunt par la FCC sur la neutralit du net est rversible au niveau du Congrs :  Le Congrs a la capacit d'inverser un changement dans la rglementation fdrale - qui est techniquement ce que le changement de rgle de la FCC est - avec une majorit simple dans les 60 jours lgislatifs de l'ordre tant publi dans le registre fdral.


"les 60 jours lgislatifs de l'ordre tant publi" : c'est en quelle langue?




> Pour mmoire, en soutien au prsident de la FCC qui stait dj montr oppos au principe de la neutralit du net, neuf snateurs amricains, tous rpublicains, ont dpos en mai un projet de loi visant  supprimer ce principe et  interdire des initiatives visant  le restaurer  lavenir.


Est-ce  un organe de rgulation d'inventer des rgles aussi importantes?

----------


## tartenpion32

tout au long de cette discussion sur la neutralit du net remise en cause, j'y ait appris tout un tas de dtails intressants.
mais, cela tourne autour de questions d'argent, d'intrt, de pouvoir.
bref, c'est de la politique!
mon sentiment, bien que pratiquant l'internet que depuis peu, c'est que les choses sont entrain d'voluer vers une la fin du projet World Wide Web;
en fait, c'est un projet faisant de chaque acteur, un gal, un pair et cela  l'chelle globale, par dessus les "baronnies" locales.
maintenant, c'est un outil qui fonctionne, mais les politiciens traditionnels, enracins sur leur territoire n'en ont pas la matrise et le systme n'est pas mr pour un tel outil;
donc ils essaient d'en reprendre le contrle, via les fournisseurs d'accs, et surtout ce que je pense tre leur objectif, c'est de recrer des frontires.
de partout il est question de murs et de frontires;
le web subit la mme tendance.
tous cela pue bien les prparatifs de guerre!

----------


## RyzenOC

> tout au long de cette discussion sur la neutralit du net remise en cause, j'y ait appris tout un tas de dtails intressants.
> mais, cela tourne autour de questions d'argent, d'intrt, de pouvoir.
> bref, c'est de la politique!
> mon sentiment, bien que pratiquant l'internet que depuis peu, c'est que les choses sont entrain d'voluer vers une la fin du projet World Wide Web;
> en fait, c'est un projet faisant de chaque acteur, un gal, un pair et cela  l'chelle globale, par dessus les "baronnies" locales.
> maintenant, c'est un outil qui fonctionne, mais les politiciens traditionnels, enracins sur leur territoire n'en ont pas la matrise et le systme n'est pas mr pour un tel outil;
> donc ils essaient d'en reprendre le contrle, via les fournisseurs d'accs, et surtout ce que je pense tre leur objectif, c'est de recrer des frontires.
> de partout il est question de murs et de frontires;
> le web subit la mme tendance.
> tous cela pue bien les prparatifs de guerre!


cela dpend de ce tu cherche.
Sur le web traditionnel tu as des frontires et des lois, netflix est un trs belle exemple au vue de la pauvret du catalogue en france compar aux USA
Ou encore la fermeture de t411 par la justice franaise

Mais pour ma part je considr qu'internet doit se rguler tous seul, sans foi ni loi. dans ce cas on utilise des rseau adapt comme par exemple le rseau zeronet.
Sur zeronet tu as de tous, du contenue pirater, des messages de haines, raciste, de pdophilie mais aussi des gens qui se plaigne de leurs gouvernement sans risque de reprsailles.
Ce qui nnerve le gouvernement c'est qu'il ne peut pas empcher quelqu'un par exemple de commander un ak-47, de le recevoir en 1000 morceau cach dans des jouets pour enfant par la poste.

C'est pas en censurant qu'on lutte contre le crime mais par l'ducation et l'cole.
Au contraire, plus on censure plus  je deviens parano et j'aime aller dans le monde bordeline, jusqu'au jour ou ils ne pourrons plus me pister et je serais considrer comme un type pas net.

----------


## Grogro

> Ce n'est pas la politique des USA qui a aggrav la crise?


La politique du "laissez-faire"  provoqu la crise de 1929, Roosevelt l'a rsolue. Le keynsianisme a fonctionn remarquablement des annes 30 jusqu'au dbut des annes 70, partout, engendrant chez nous les 30 glorieuses, et dans tout le monde libre la plus forte croissance conomique soutenue jamais vue. Le keynsianisme a chou dans les annes 70 suite  la crise du ptrole, la fin de Bretton-Wood, qui ont dbouch sur la priode dite de "stagflation". Ca, c'est l'histoire conomique lmentaire. Le reste n'est que fake news grossire  des fins idologiques.




> *Comment peut-on s'enrichir en dpenser l'argent que l'on n'a pas?*


Ton ignorance de l'conomie sous toutes ses formes est consternante. Comme toutes les entreprises prives le font : en empruntant pour se dvelopper et financer les investissements !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme toutes les entreprises prives le font : en empruntant pour se dvelopper et financer les investissements !


L'objectif normal c'est de rapidement gagner suffisamment pour pouvoir rembourser ce qu'on a emprunt.
Quand une entreprise emprunte elle doit rembourser le prt + gnrer un bnfice. (sinon a ne sert  rien d'emprunter)

Aujourd'hui les tats empruntent normment ( taux ngatif maintenant !?!), mais creusent le dficit.
La dette publique US s'lve  20,6 mille milliards de dollars.

Un jour il faudra remettre les compteurs  0 et a ne va pas tre facile.
Ce sont les banques et les tats qui ont mal gr et c'est le peuple qui paiera...

----------


## tartenpion32

bonjour  tous
moi, quand on tait gamin (dans les 60's), on a tous jou au monopoly.
les parties durent en gnral plusieurs heures, idal pour les longues soires d'hiver.
en gnral au dbut c'est sympa, tout le monde s'amuse;
puis vers la fin, a devient ennuyeux : la plupart sont ruins et ne jouent plus ( ils vont faire soit la cuisine, ou les chambres ou la vaisselle), et seul restent deux joueurs mais l'issue est scelle, c'est juste une histoire de ds;
bon, si on veut  nouveau jouer, et bien faut recommencer une nouvelle partie
c'est  dire redistribuer;

notre systme est bti sur ce modle : les "fin de parties" sont trs ennuyeuse car presque plus personne ne joue.

----------


## liberal1

> La politique du "laissez-faire"  provoqu la crise de 1929, Roosevelt l'a rsolue.


Non, c'est le contraire. L'activisme du gouvernement a aggrav la crise.

Roosevelt s'est fait lire en promettant du laissez faire. Il a gnralis la crise et caus les dsordres mondiaux.

*Tu ne peux pas crer de la richesse en payant les gens  faire n'importe quoi pour les occuper avec de l'argent que tu n'as pas.*




> Le keynsianisme a fonctionn remarquablement des annes 30 jusqu'au dbut des annes 70, partout, engendrant chez nous les 30 glorieuses, et dans tout le monde libre la plus forte croissance conomique soutenue jamais vue.


Falsification historique. Les USA ne sont sortis de le crise qu'en cessant cette politique grace  la guerre qui a vid les caisses.




> Ton ignorance de l'conomie sous toutes ses formes est consternante. Comme toutes les entreprises prives le font : en empruntant pour se dvelopper et financer les investissements !


Comment s'enrichir en dpensant l'argent que l'on a pas?

Un enfant comprend que c'est idiot. C'est le gochisme. Le gochisme est une maladie mentale.

----------


## liberal1

> notre systme est bti sur ce modle : les "fin de parties" sont trs ennuyeuse car presque plus personne ne joue.


Pardon? Qui ne joue pas?

----------


## fredoche

C'est quoi le gochisme ?  Ca existe dans le DSM ?

----------


## liberal1

> C'est quoi le gochisme ?  Ca existe dans le DSM ?


En amricain "liberalism". Considr comme une maladie mentale trs trs grave, notamment dans sa forme du TDS (Trump Derangement Syndrome). Beaucoup de psy en sont atteints.

Il n'existe aucun traitement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> moi, quand on tait gamin (dans les 60's), on a tous jou au monopoly.
> les parties durent en gnral plusieurs heures, idal pour les longues soires d'hiver.
> en gnral au dbut c'est sympa, tout le monde s'amuse;
> puis vers la fin, a devient ennuyeux : la plupart sont ruins et ne jouent plus


Le jeu Monopoy est bas sur un autre jeu qui est une *critique du systme capitaliste*.

Le Monopoly,  l'origine un jeu anticapitaliste ?



> Il est cr et brevet en 1903 par une certaine Elizabeth Magie, quakeresse prise des thories de l'conomiste Henry George, partisan d'une taxe unique impose sur la plus-value afin de lutter contre les bnfices raliss par les propritaires fonciers. Dans une interview de l'poque, cite par Slate qui relate l'histoire, la quadragnaire expliquait que son Landlord's Game tait pour elle une "dmonstration pratique du systme actuel d'accaparement des terres avec tous les rsultats et toutes ses consquences habituelles". *Deux rgles taient prvues : l'une, d'anti-monopole, qui permettait  tous les joueurs de s'enrichir ; l'autre, qui menait  la ruine des concurrents*.


L'inventrice du Monopoly voulait dnoncer les monopoles



> Ne en 1886 aux Etats-Unis dans l'Illinois, Elizabeth Magie est une quaker. Contrairement  la plupart des femmes de l'poque, elle vivait seule et s'est marie tard,  44 ans. Elle travaillait comme secrtaire et stnographe, crivait des pomes, et faisait partie d'une compagnie de thtre. En 1903, elle a dpos un brevet pour The Landlord game (Le Jeu du Propritaire). Ce jeu avait pour but d'expliquer de manire pdagogique les thories de l'conomiste Henry George, qui prchait pour une taxe unique impose sur la plus-value afin de lutter contre les bnfices raliss par les propritaires fonciers.* Au dpart, le Monopoly tait donc un jeu... anti-monopole*.


Une fois qu'un joueur possde du terrain et des maisons dans un quartier riche, il crase tout le monde.
C'tait pour montrer que notre capitalisme ne fonctionne pas.
On le voit trs bien aujourd'hui, le capitalisme produit des milliards de pauvre pour un ultra riche.
Regardez les milliards que possde Apple par exemple.
Combien de pays sont moins riches que cette entreprise ?

----------


## liberal1

> On le voit trs bien aujourd'hui, le capitalisme produit des milliards de pauvre pour un ultra riche.


N'importe quoi. Le capitalisme produit de la richesse.





> Regardez les milliards que possde Apple par exemple.
> Combien de pays sont moins riches que cette entreprise ?



Qu'est-ce que a veut dire? Qu'est-ce que la richesse d'un pays?

----------


## Ryu2000

> N'importe quoi. Le capitalisme produit de la richesse.


Pour 1% de la population peut tre...
Le capitalisme produit des guerres, de la pauvret, etc.

Le capitalisme volue et peut tre qu'il tait bien au 19ime sicle.
Mais il y a eu une crise en 1907, une grosse crise en 1929 et nous sommes en vraiment trs grosse crise depuis 2008.
Aujourd'hui c'est n'importe quoi, les entreprises s'occupent des actionnaires...
Les marchs ont pris trop d'importance.
Les banques vendent trop de piges aux clients (comme des assurances vies par exemple...).
Les banques prennent notre argent, vont les perdre en bourse, ou achtent des dettes pourries avec.

Un jour il faudra faire payer les responsables de la crise.
Mais gnralement c'est le peuple qui paie pour les erreurs des puissants.




> Qu'est-ce que a veut dire? Qu'est-ce que la richesse d'un pays?


C'est ouvert  interprtation, on pourrait prendre le PIB mme si a ne correspond pas  grand chose...
Drogue et prostitution augmentent le PIB espagnol de 9%

Selon comment on regarde :
Apple plus riche que les USA, le Qatar et la France runis
Apple a amass une fortune quivalente au PIB du Chili
Banque mondiale: Apple plus riche que 141 pays runis

Certaines entreprises deviennent trop grosse (Google, Amazon, Facebook, etc).

----------


## Grogro

Quand deux trolls entrent en rsonance :

----------


## liberal1

> Pour 1% de la population peut tre...


Sauf des centaines de millions de gens sauvs de la misre noire




> Le capitalisme produit des guerres, de la pauvret, etc.


Non. Dlire complet




> Le capitalisme volue et peut tre qu'il tait bien au 19ime sicle.
> Mais il y a eu une crise en 1907, une grosse crise en 1929 et nous sommes en vraiment trs grosse crise depuis 2008.


Crises cause par l'tatisme.




> Les marchs ont pris trop d'importance.


En franais a donne quoi?

Qui donne de l'importance  quoi?




> Les banques vendent trop de piges aux clients (comme des assurances vies par exemple...).


Quels piges?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf des centaines de millions de gens sauvs de la misre noire


C'est surtout l'cart entre riche et pauvre qui se creuse...
Aujourd'hui j'ai pas le sentiment que les gens soient plus heureux que dans d'autres priodes.
Plus le capitalisme volue pire c'est. (aprs a peut tre une concidence, il n'y a pas forcment de lien de cause  effet, mais quand mme la crise d'aujourd'hui est du aux drives de la finance)




> Non. Dlire complet


Chacun est libre de penser ce qu'il veut.
Pour ma part j'aime me dire que les guerres mondiales sont lis  des crises conomiques.
a fait : *Crise => Guerre => Reconstruction*.

La crise conomique des annes 20 a emmen Hitler au pouvoir. (si la situation conomique n'avait pas t si catastrophique en Allemagne les allemands n'auraient pas vot pour lui)
Aprs la guerre il y a eu les 30 glorieuses.
Aprs vous allez me dire qu'un exemple qui fonctionne parfaitement, a ne veut rien dire, et vous avez raison.
Mais recherchez "Capitalisme + Crise + Guerre + Reconstruction" et vous trouverez des textes.




> Crises cause par l'tatisme.


Non la crise de 2008 vient des financiers.
Avec les Credit default swap (CDS), le scandale du libbor, etc.




> En franais a donne quoi?
> Qui donne de l'importance  quoi?


Avant les annes 80, les bnfices des entreprises revenaient un peu aux gens qui bossaient pour l'entreprise.
Aujourdhui l'entreprise veut faire plaisir aux actionnaires, mais on les emmerde les actionnaires !




> Quels piges?


Souscris  une assurance vie, on verra si aprs ta mort ta banque contactera des enfants pour leur donner l'argent.
Les banques essaient de garder l'argent des assurances vies.
L'argent de lassurance ne t'appartient plus c'est la proprit de la banque et elle veut le garder, donc elle ne fait aucun effort pour retrouver les hritiers.
Prs de 4 milliards d'euros oublis sur des comptes bancaires

----------


## liberal1

> Certaines entreprises deviennent trop grosse (Google, Amazon, Facebook, etc).


Trop grosses par rapport  quoi?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trop grosses par rapport  quoi?


Par rapport  ce que devrait tre une entreprise...
Apple ou Google peuvent tenir tte aux plus grand tats du monde.
Elles peuvent investir des dizaines de milliards dans n'importe quoi.
Ces socits nous espionnent, vendent et achtent nos informations.
Google en sait plus sur vous que vous en savez sur vous mme.

a peut mal finir, un peu comme les pisodes de Black Mirror.

Au bout d'un moment les entreprises deviennent tellement grosses qu'elles rachtent les plus petites entreprises, puis elles se rachtent entre elles.
C'est mal, aprs il y a moins de choix, mois d'alternative.
Le monopole c'est pas cool.

J'aimerais voir Apple, Google et Microsoft faire faillite, ce serait chouette.

----------


## liberal1

> C'est surtout l'cart entre riche et pauvre qui se creuse...


C'est ton point de vue de super-mga nanti?




> Mais recherchez "Capitalisme + Crise + Guerre + Reconstruction" et vous trouverez des textes.


Des textes de propagande coco.




> Non la crise de 2008 vient des financiers.


Non des crdits subprimes que les pauvres ne pouvaient pas rembourser.





> Aujourdhui l'entreprise veut faire plaisir aux actionnaires, mais on les emmerde les actionnaires !


*Discours pitoyable, typique du fond communiste qui fait que les franais sont pauvres.*




> Ces socits nous espionnent, vendent et achtent nos informations.
> Google en sait plus sur vous que vous en savez sur vous mme.


Quelles informations peut-on acheter  Google sur moi?




> Le monopole c'est pas cool.


Google a un monopole? Sur quoi?

----------


## fredoche

> Quand deux trolls entrent en rsonance :


pour moi qui suit un vieux briscard de l'internet, j'ai toujours fort en moi l'ide que cette belle image peut tre challenge avec celle de la pche  la traine --> hommage  un grand philosophe anglo-saxon aux origines _massiliennes_ avres:


Cette dernire mtaphore me parait mieux illustrer ce que sont et font ces deux contributeurs du sujet prsent, auquel  coup sur ils n'entravent que dalle en fin de compte

----------


## RyzenOC

> Par rapport  ce que devrait tre une entreprise...
> Apple ou Google peuvent tenir tte aux plus grand tats du monde.
> Elles peuvent investir des dizaines de milliards dans n'importe quoi.
> Ces socits nous espionnent, vendent et achtent nos informations.
> Google en sait plus sur vous que vous en savez sur vous mme.
> .


Et pourtant elles font toutes dans leurs froque quand le grand Trump menace la neutralit du net.
Elles se soumettent aux puissants comme la chine car elles ne peuvent pas abandonner un march de 2 milliards de clients

Ces boites tiennent sur des chteaux de carte. Enlve la pub a google (adblock), windows+office  MS et l'iphone  Apple et ils leurs restent quoi ? leurs valeurs en bourse seffondrerait en 60 secondes.
Et pour Facebook/twitter, c'est un outil programm pour mourir comme MySpace, MSN...etc c'est pas le 1er ni le dernier outil de communication.

----------


## liberal1

> Et pourtant elles font toutes dans leurs froque quand le grand Trump menace la neutralit du net.


Pourquoi?




> Ces boites tiennent sur des chteaux de carte. Enlve la pub a google (adblock), windows+office  MS et l'iphone  Apple et ils leurs restent quoi ? leurs valeurs en bourse seffondrerait en 60 secondes.


Comment on enlve Windows  MS et l'iTruc  la pomme?

----------


## Ryu2000

> elles ne peuvent pas abandonner un march de 2 milliards de clients


Elles peuvent mais leur objectifs premier c'est de gnrer du profit.




> Enlve la pub a google (adblock)


Les sites paient pour tre bien rfrenc.
Google c'est norme, avec tous leur outils gratuit, Android et son store, Youtube, etc.




> windows+office  MS


 la limite que Microsoft Office se fasse dpasser un jour pourquoi pas, mais a va tre difficile de dtrner Windows.
Linux a reprsente toujours pas grand chose pour l'utilisateur lambda.




> l'iphone  Apple et ils leurs restent quoi ?


Les fanboys d'Apple son encore prt  investir 1200 dans un tlphone, je ne m'inquite pas trop pour la boite.
Cela dit, Apple a connu des priodes tendues, Apple n'a plus innov depuis trs longtemps.
Peut tre que les fans finiront par se calmer.
Mais les graphistes aiment utiliser Photoshop sur un Mac, il y a plein de gens qui aiment les macs.




> Et pour Facebook/twitter, c'est un outil programm pour mourir comme MySpace


Ouais mais si ces boites investissent leur argent correctement elles peuvent acheter le prochain gros truc.
Il faut beaucoup de chances pour le trouver par contre.

Mais a change rien le remplaant de Facebook ne sera pas plus sympa que Facebook.
Peut importe que la roue tourne au final, ya toujours des grosses boites.




> Quelles informations peut-on acheter  Google sur moi?


J'avais plus en tte Facebook.
Mais selon ton utilisation des services Google, ils peuvent avoir beaucoup d'infos sur toi.
Si t'es sur Gmail ils ont tes emails.
Si t'as un smartphone Android, ils ont tes contacts, ta position, tes messages, etc.
Si t'as un compte YouTube ils savent ce que tu regardes.

Je ne sais pas exactement pourquoi ils veulent autant d'informations, en tout cas Facebook achte et vend des informations  d'autres entreprises.

----------


## liberal1

> Mais selon ton utilisation des services Google, ils peuvent avoir beaucoup d'infos sur toi.
> Si t'es sur Gmail ils ont tes emails.
> Si t'as un smartphone Android, ils ont tes contacts, ta position, tes messages, etc.
> Si t'as un compte YouTube ils savent ce que tu regardes.
> 
> Je ne sais pas exactement *pourquoi ils veulent autant d'informations*, en tout cas Facebook achte et vend des informations  d'autres entreprises.


Comment a "pourquoi ils veulent autant d'informations"?

Quelles informations Google "veut"?

----------


## Marco46

> Quelles informations Google "veut"?


Tout ce qui permet  Google d'tablir des profils de consommation  vendre  leurs clients. Donc toute information est bonne  prendre. Absolument toute.




> Et pourtant elles font toutes dans leurs froque quand le grand Trump menace la neutralit du net.


Je t'assure que si demain Google dit  Verizon qu'ils vont dgrader l'accs  tous les utilisateurs de Youtube venant depuis les AS de Verizon si Verizon crache pas la monnaie c'est pas Google qui faire dans son froque.

Les FAI ont le monopole de l'accs  internet sur leurs propres clients, mais les GAFA crasent le march dans chacun de leur secteur sur la totalit des internautes. Donc l'avantage est laaaargement du ct des GAFA. Si Google est contre la politique de Trump sur ce sujet c'est parce qu'ils savent trs bien que c'est une norme connerie.

----------


## liberal1

> Je t'assure que si demain Google dit  Verizon qu'ils vont dgrader l'accs  tous les utilisateurs de Youtube venant depuis les AS de Verizon si Verizon crache pas la monnaie c'est pas Google qui faire dans son froque.


Et tu penses qu'il y a une probabilit non triviale que cela arrive?

----------


## Grogro

> Et tu penses qu'il y a une probabilit non triviale que cela arrive?


Si les FAI majeurs, Charter, Comcast, AT&T, qui sont aussi des fournisseurs de contenus abrutissants (tlvision par cble) essayent de saigner les GAFA, c'est une riposte possible, risque, mais concevable. Difficile de dire qui en sortirait vainqueur, si tant est qu'il y aura un vainqueur.

----------


## virginieh

Mais c'est facile d'en prvoir les perdants

----------


## liberal1

Comment se fait-il que ces FAI majeurs n'aient pas dj fait ce coup l?

----------


## Ryu2000

Tenez puisqu'on parle de rseau, de bande passante et de Google, cette vieille news de 2013 est vaguement dans le sujet :
Xavier Niel prtend que YouTube est lent pour votre bien !



> *Xavier Niel reconnat que Free ne veut plus dpenser un euro pour permettre  ses abonns d'accder  YouTube dans de bonnes conditions*. Mais il affirme qu'il le fait pour le bien de ces abonns, qui devraient payer sinon "5  15 euros par mois" de plus pour accder aux services de Google. Un chiffrage difficile  croire.
> (...)
> "*YouTube et Google estiment quils ont un tel pouvoir dattractivit quils vont pouvoir utiliser nos rseaux sans rmunrer lexcs de trafic quils gnrrent*. Ce qui nest pas la rgle dans le monde de lInternet", explique-t-il. "On a dcid de ne pas se laisser faire. Si on ne fait pas a aujourdhui, les abonnements vont grimper de 5  15 euros par mois, juste pour payer le surplus de la bande passante de Google".

----------


## ddoumeche

> En amricain "liberalism". Considr comme une maladie mentale trs trs grave, notamment dans sa forme du TDS (Trump Derangement Syndrome). Beaucoup de psy en sont atteints.
> 
> Il n'existe aucun traitement.


Comme pour les trolls pour lesquels il n'existe aucun traitement

----------


## Marco46

@Ryu2000

Et oui Xavier Niel est aussi un comique professionnel. Le prix de fabrication d'un accs  internet n'est pas forfaitaire. Du coup ya un moment o a merde quand on tire trop les prix vers le bas. Plutt que de responsabiliser l'utilisateur sur sa propre consommation on tape sur le fournisseur de service. C'est  peu prs comme si Free vendait de l'lectricit  30 euros par mois  tout le monde et qu'ils voulaient faire payer les fabricants d'lectromnager parce que les utilisateurs utilisent trop leurs produits. C'est aussi dbile que a !

----------


## ddoumeche

> Qu'est-ce qu'un troll?


C'est une espce invasive venu de Scandinavie et plus prcisment de Norvge et qu'il ne faut pas nourrir.

----------


## Marco46

> Quel prix en trop bas?
> 
> En quoi est-il trop bas?


Essaie au moins de troller proprement. Un conomiste aussi avis que toi devrait savoir que c'est compliqu de vendre  un prix infrieur au cout de fabrication ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est  peu prs comme si Free vendait de l'lectricit  30 euros par mois  tout le monde et qu'ils voulaient faire payer les fabricants d'lectromnager parce que les utilisateurs utilisent trop leurs produits. C'est aussi dbile que a !


Est-ce que Free doit pay pour l'ensemble des downloads/uploads (on peut dire bande passante ?) utilis par ses utilisateurs et si oui  qui ?

L'analogie ne fonctionne pas trop, car il n'existe pas de forfait dlectricit illimit.
Sinon les gens s'abonneraient pour faire tourner des HPS 1000W 18h par jour pendant la croissance et 12h par jour pendant la floraison.
Et l vous vous dites que les HPS 600W ont un meilleur ratio lumens/Watt (mais si llectricit tait illimit ils s'en fouteraient).
Il y a aussi 2 ou 3 gars qui mineraient du bitcoin ou d'autre monnaies.
Bref.




> Qu'est-ce qu'un troll?


L dans le contexte, je crois que c'est quelqu'un qui cherche  crer de la contestation, c'est une personne qui peut dire des choses qu'ils ne pensent pas forcment juste pour faire ragir les autres.
Il peut partager des opinions impopulaire juste pour faire chier.
C'est gnralement pas le genre  respecter le politiquement correct.

----------


## Zirak

> L'analogie ne fonctionne pas trop, car il n'existe pas de forfait dlectricit illimit.
> Sinon les gens s'abonneraient pour faire tourner des HPS 1000W 18h par jour pendant la croissance et 12h par jour pendant la floraison.


Oui car c'est bien connu, la seul chose qui empche que 100% de la population s'adonne  la culture du cannabis, c'est le montant de la facture lectrique.  ::ptdr:: 





> *Et l vous vous dites que les HPS 600W ont un meilleur ratio lumens/Watt* (mais si llectricit tait illimit ils s'en fouteraient).


C'est effectivement la premire chose que je me suis dit en lisant ton message. Je suis un vrai livre ouvert pour toi.  ::oops:: 

 ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> Est-ce que Free doit pay pour l'ensemble des downloads/uploads (on peut dire bande passante ?)


C'est une question srieuse ? Je veux dire, c'est pas Google qui pousse dans les vidos dans les toyaux, se sont bien les clients de Free qui vont les chercher. C'est donc Free qui est responsable du trafic, certainement pas Google !




> et si oui  qui ?


Comment a  qui ? A ses fournisseurs de transit pardi.




> L'analogie ne fonctionne pas trop, car il n'existe pas de forfait dlectricit illimit.


 :8O: 

Ben ouai c'est ce que j'essaie d'expliquer. Comme le prix de fabrication n'est pas forfaitaire ben .. Ils vendent pas au forfait. Pour l'lectricit je veux dire. Du coup a devrait tre pareil pour l'internet puisque c'est pas non plus forfaitaire.

Le modle de vente au forfait fonctionnait trs bien tant que les utilisateurs ne consommaient rien en bande passante. Mais les usages ont chang. Le cout de fabrication a chang, le prix doit donc changer.

Je veux dire, personne est aller mettre le couteau sous la gorge aux FAI pour vendre de l'illimit. Ils sont responsables  100% de leurs offres commerciales. C'est *leur* problme.

L ce que nous dit Free en gros c'est, j'ai pas envie de changer ma politique tarifaire, donc je vais racketter les fournisseurs de services, qui encore une fois, ne sont pour rien dans l'histoire. Google paie aussi  ses fournisseurs de transit de son ct ce qu'il consomme.

Encore une fois il faut bien comprendre que c'est pas Google qui met, se sont les utilisateurs de Free qui vont chercher. a change absolument *tout*. Quand le patron d'Orange explique suite aux rcents changements de politique sur la neutralit du net aux USA que Google diffuse trop de data dans les tuyaux et qu'ils doivent payer c'est juste de la manipulation, Google ne diffuse pas. Il n'met pas non plus. Les utilisateurs vont se servir. a n'a rien  voir.




> Sinon les gens s'abonneraient pour faire tourner des HPS 1000W 18h par jour pendant la croissance et 12h par jour pendant la floraison.
> Et l vous vous dites que les HPS 600W ont un meilleur ratio lumens/Watt (mais si llectricit tait illimit ils s'en fouteraient).
> Il y a aussi 2 ou 3 gars qui mineraient du bitcoin ou d'autre monnaies.
> Bref.


Je suis pas certain de comprendre ce que tu veux dire ici.

EDIT : Ok c'est pour faire pousser de la weed. Ceci explique cela  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> 


Moi a m'a fait marrer comme blague.
J'ai un sens de l'humour particulier...




> Comment a  qui ? A ses fournisseurs de transit pardi.


C'est a que je voulais savoir.
Ok donc les fournisseurs de transit font pay les FAI en fonction de la bande passante utilis.




> L ce que nous dit Free en gros c'est, j'ai pas envie de changer ma politique tarifaire, donc je vais racketter les fournisseurs de services, qui encore une fois, ne sont pour rien dans l'histoire. Google paie aussi  ses fournisseurs de transit de son ct ce qu'il consomme.


Ouais mais d'un ct on est tous redevable envers Free car c'est grce  lui, que les forfaits internet illimit + TV + tlphone pour 30/mois sont apparu (c'est plus chre dans les autres pays).
Et le miracle fut reproduit  nouveau avec les forfaits mobiles entirement illimit  17/mois.

Le problme ce sont les gens qui regardent les vidos YouTube en 1080p ou pire en 4k...
Je pense qu'aujourd'hui Free paie plus chre sont fournisseur de transit, parce qu'il n'y a plus de bridage YouTube.




> Je suis pas certain de comprendre ce que tu veux dire ici.


Private joke, normalement personne n'est suppos comprendre.
Que faire avec de llectricit illimit ?
J'aurais peut tre pu faire la mme blague mais avec un four lectrique pour poterie...

----------


## Marco46

> Ah oui, et tu connais cette valeur?
> 
> Non videmment, tu as sorti tout a de ton chapeau.


Ben non X.Niel le dit lui mme dans post link par Ryu. 5  15 euros de plus que a couterait.

Si seulement tu savais lire ...




> Pour l'lectricit le prix de fabrication est grosso modo forfaitaire justement.


Ben ouai bien sr, le prix de l'nergie est forfaitaire c'est connu ...

Ya des trolls qui sont bons parce que malgr le troll il y a de l'humour, du second degr et parfois de la pertinence. Fleur en plastique tait parfois trs trs drle. Mais toi t'es vraiment mais vraiment particulirement mauvais.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ben non X.Niel le dit lui mme dans post link par Ryu. 5  15 euros de plus que a couterait.


Ouais mais certaines personnes ne sont pas convaincu par son calcul.
Dans l'article il y a des passages comme celui la :



> Une normit qui sous-entend qu'avec ses 5,3 millions d'abonns haut-dbit, l'accs normal aux services de Google coterait entre 320 millions et 950 millions d'euros supplmentaires par an. Qui peut y croire ?


Ou celui la :



> Dans une interview aux Echos accorde en dbut d'anne, le fondateur et dirigeant d'OVH Octave Klaba expliquait que "Youtube ne pose pas de problme vritable aux fournisseurs d'accs", parce que "les volumes ne sont pas normes", et "les sommes en jeu non plus". Il estimait par exemple que "Orange, qui a russi  obtenir un paiement de Google pour s'interconnecter, ne gagne probablement pas plus de 5 millions d'euros par an". Or Orange a davantage d'abonns que Free, et ceux-ci ne vont pas moins sur YouTube.


Donc je ne sais pas...
J'imagine que a dpend comment on compte.
De toute faon nous manquons d'informations.

J'arrive mme pas  trouver des statistiques d'utilisation de la bande passante en fonction des services.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

On oublie le principal l.

C'est que les contrepouvoirs  fonctionnt.
Trump  n'arrive pas  imposer toutes ces ides dlirantes.

Comme quoi la rgulaztion  du bon.

Le laiss faire  ses limites.

----------


## St-Jean

> neuf snateurs amricains, tous rpublicains, ont dpos en mai un projet de loi visant  supprimer ce principe et  interdire des initiatives visant  le restaurer  lavenir.


Ridicule : ce que la loi fait, la loi peut le dfaire.

----------


## MaximeCh

> Ridicule : ce que la loi fait, la loi peut le dfaire.


Sauf si ils incorporent des fuseboxes dans la loi comme on le fait sur les processeurs!  ::):

----------


## liberal1

> On oublie le principal l.
> 
> C'est que les contrepouvoirs  fonctionnt.
> Trump  n'arrive pas  imposer toutes ces ides dlirantes.


Lesquelles?

----------


## liberal1

> Essaie au moins de troller proprement. Un conomiste aussi avis que toi devrait savoir que c'est compliqu de vendre  un prix infrieur au cout de fabrication ...


Quand je pose une question, c'est parce que j'espre des *preuves* et non des allgations.




> Est-ce que Free doit pay pour l'ensemble des downloads/uploads (on peut dire bande passante ?) utilis par ses utilisateurs et si oui  qui ?


S'il y a saturation d'un lien, il faut bien investir.

L'arrive de services vidos augmente le risque de saturation.




> L'analogie ne fonctionne pas trop, car il n'existe pas de forfait dlectricit illimit.


Dans le climat politique actuel videmment ce serait difficile  faire passer, mme la mre Lauvergeon rpte  qui veut l'entendre qu'il faut "conomiser l'nergie" (on ne sait pas trop ce que a signifie...).

Mais le forfait nergie illimit est tout aussi justifiable que Internet illimit (sans doute mme bien plus justifiable).

On pourrait aussi envisager un "illimit sauf heures de pointe". Ce serait une ide que les partis politiques devraient promouvoir.

----------


## plegat

> Quand je pose une question, c'est parce que j'espre des *preuves* et non des allgations.


On peut partir du postulat disant que l'eau a mouille pour t'expliquer la vente  perte, ou il faut aussi le prouver?

----------


## liberal1

> On peut partir du postulat disant que l'eau a mouille pour t'expliquer la vente  perte, ou il faut aussi le prouver?


Si l'eau devient non mouillante cela va changer le modle conomique des supermarchs?

----------


## plegat

> Si l'eau devient non mouillante cela va changer le modle conomique des supermarchs?


Ah ah... je suis... quel modle conomique???

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Neutralit du Net : Mozilla entame une procdure judiciaire auprs de la Cour Fdrale,*
*pour contester la dcision de la FCC  * 

Dcembre 2017 a marqu une nouvelle tape sur la rgulation de lInternet aux tats-Unis suite au vote de la FCC, lorganisme amricain charg de rguler les tlcommunications, en faveur dune nouvelle politique mettant fin  la neutralit du Net.

Les commissaires dmocrates qui ont vot contre le programme de drglementation du prsident Ajit Pai nont pas mch leurs mots afin de signifier leur  profond dsaccord  aprs cette  dcision irrflchie visant  faire reculer les rgles de neutralit du rseau .

Daprs le commissaire dmocrate Clyburn :  il y a une erreur fondamentale sous-jacente aux actions et  la rhtorique de la majorit actuelle : lhypothse selon laquelle ce qui est mieux pour les fournisseurs de haut dbit serait forcment la meilleure chose pour lAmrique. Ce qui mattriste, cest que lagence qui est cense protger tourne ainsi le dos  ses devoirs. Mais ce que je suis heureux de pouvoir dire, cest que la lutte pour sauver la neutralit du Net ne se termine pas aujourdhui. Cette agence na pas le dernier mot, Dieu merci.  

Certaines entits sont dj passes  laction pour tenter de contrecarrer labrogation de la neutralit du Net. En effet, le 3 janvier dernier, le snateur de ltat de la Californie Scott Wiener a fait une proposition de loi pour protger la neutralit du Net pour les Californiens.

Cette fois-ci, cest Mozilla qui a lanc une ptition au niveau de la Cour Fdrale pour protester contre la dcision de la FCC. 

Mozilla rappelle quInternet est une ressource publique mondiale qui repose sur le principe de base de la neutralit du Net (cest--dire que tout le trafic Internet soit trait de la mme manire) pour exister. Mozilla fait valoir que, si ce principe est supprim (impliquant par exemple que des FAI puissent limiter ou contrler certains services), la valeur et l'impact de cette ressource pourront tre altrs ou dtruits.

 Mettre fin  la neutralit du net pourrait mettre fin  Internet tel que nous le connaissons. C'est pourquoi nous nous sommes engags  combattre cette prrogative. En particulier, nous avons dpos notre ptition aujourd'hui parce que nous croyons que la rcente dcision de la FCC viole  la fois la loi fdrale et nuit aux internautes et aux innovateurs. En fait, cela profite uniquement aux grands fournisseurs de services Internet , a assur lditeur de Firefox.


La Fondation ne compte pas sarrter l :  Comme nous l'avons dit  plusieurs reprises tout au long de ces annes, nous allons continuer de nous battre pour un Internet ouvert afin de garantir que tout le monde ait accs  Internet et nous ferons tout ce qui est en notre pouvoir pour protger la neutralit du Net. En plus de notre contestation judiciaire, nous prenons galement des mesures pour demander au Congrs et aux tribunaux de corriger les politiques non respectes.  

 La dcision de la FCC indiquait clairement que des recours pouvaient tre dposs 10 jours aprs sa publication dans le Registre Fdral, ce qui n'a pas encore t fait. Cependant, la loi fdrale est plus ambigu. En raison de l'importance de cette question, mme si nous croyons que la date de dpt devrait tre pour plus tard, nous avons quand mme dpos notre ptition dans l'ventualit o un tribunal dtermine que la date approprie est aujourd'hui. La FCC ou un tribunal peut accepter cela ou exiger de nous et d'autres personnes de le faire  une date ultrieure. Dans les deux cas, nous continuerons de contester cette dcision devant les tribunaux.  

Source : Mozilla

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Neutralit du Net : le gouverneur du Montana signe un dcret rtablissant ce principe,*
*faisant de son tat le premier  le rimplmenter aprs l'abrogation de la FCC  * 

Le gouverneur du Montana Steve Bullock (Dmocrate) a sign ce lundi un dcret exigeant que les fournisseurs de services Internet ayant des contrats avec l'tat respectent les principes de neutralit du Net.

Ce dcret fait de son tat le premier  repousser la dcision de la Federal Communications Commission d'abroger les rgles d'Internet prise le mois dernier.

 Il y a eu beaucoup de discussions  travers le pays sur la faon de rpondre  la rcente dcision de la Commission fdrale des communications d'abroger les rgles de neutralit du Net, qui maintiennent l'Internet libre et ouvert. Il est temps de faire quelque chose  ce sujet , a-t-il expliqu dans un communiqu.

 C'est une tape simple que les tats peuvent prendre pour prserver et protger la neutralit du Net. Nous ne pouvons pas attendre que les gens  Washington DC reviennent  la raison et rtablissent ces rgles.  

Comme le rappelle le NYT, de nombreux grands fournisseurs de services fixes et mobiles  large bande, y compris Charter, CenturyLink, AT & T et Verizon, dtiennent des contrats gouvernementaux dans l'tat. 

Selon le dcret, pour signer un contrat avec le gouvernement de l'tat, les fournisseurs de services Internet ne doivent pas bloquer ou limiter le contenu Web ou crer des voies rapides sur Internet. Ces pratiques ont toutes t interdites en vertu de l'ordonnance de neutralit du Net de l're Obama.

Il faut prciser que le bureau de Bullock a dclar que ce dcret-loi entrerait en vigueur immdiatement, mais il y aura une priode de grce de six mois pour les entreprises afin de s'assurer qu'elles sont en conformit. En clair, ces nouvelles exigences telles que dfinies par le gouverneur vont sappliquer aussi bien aux nouveaux contrats quaux contrats renouvels signs aprs le 1er juillet 2018.

Pourtant, en dcembre dernier, la FCC a vot pour dmanteler ces rgles en dcembre. Pour le prsident de la FCC, Ajit Pai, ces rgles taient inutiles et les lois existantes sont suffisantes pour prserver un Internet ouvert. Il faut rappeler que labrogation de la FCC inclut une interdiction pour les tats de mettre en uvre leurs propres rgles de neutralit du Net, ce qui signifie que cette action, la premire du genre par un gouverneur, pourrait tre porte devant les tribunaux.

 Si vous voulez faire des affaires avec le Montana, il y a des normes sur la neutralit du Net que vous devrez suivre , a prvenu Bullock.


_Steve Bullock, gouverneur du Montana_
L'ide est similaire  celle des projets de loi  New York et  Rhode Island qui tentent galement d'utiliser les contrats gouvernementaux pour rglementer les pratiques des fournisseurs de services Internet. Ces efforts progressent lentement, de mme que de nombreuses actions en justice dposes la semaine dernire par plus de 20 procureurs gnraux et groupes d'intrt public.
Les fournisseurs de services  large bande affirment qu'ils vont prouver des difficults  respecter les diffrentes lois des tats relatives  la neutralit du rseau. Divers groupes de commerce ont dit qu'ils observaient encore l'action du Montana ainsi que des projets de loi dautres tats allant dans ce sens avant de se dcider  lancer des poursuites judiciaires.

 Suivre une mosaque de lois ou de rglements est coteux et rend encore plus difficile l'investissement dans les rseaux , a dclar Matt Polka, prsident de l'American Cable Association, un groupe de pression pour les fournisseurs de services de large bande de petite et moyenne taille.

Bullock a dclar que le dcret constituait le moyen le plus rapide et le plus sr de rtablir les rgles de neutralit du Net et d'viter toute dcision des fournisseurs de services Internet de commencer  limiter ou  facturer des sites Web.

 Depuis longtemps, le gouvernement utilise son pouvoir d'achat pour inciter les entreprises  adopter ses exigences, ce qui n'est pas diffrent , a dclar Travis LeBlanc, qui faisait partie du bureau de la FCC pendant l'administration Obama.  Cette action du gouverneur Bullock apportera un soulagement immdiat.  

 Lorsque la FCC a abrog les rgles de neutralit du Net, elle a dclar que les consommateurs devraient choisir , a rappel Bullock dans sa dclaration.  L'tat du Montana est l'un des plus grands consommateurs de services Internet de notre pays. Aujourd'hui, nous faisons un choix clair : nous voulons la neutralit du Net.  

Le gouverneur espre que son action va inciter certains de ses pairs  faire la mme chose.

Source : dcret du gouverneur, NYT

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de son action ?

----------


## l_tudiant

Je n'ai pas bien compris : est-ce que la "neutralit" s'applique au contrat en question ou bien  tous les autres accs commercialiss par l'oprateur?

Est-ce qu'il existe une dfinition juridique prcise de la neutralit?

----------


## dtrosset

D'un ct, c'est certain, prsent comme a, la Neutralit du Net, a a l'air trs bien. Cependant je me pose des questions quand ce sont Google, Netflix, ... (les plus gros consommateurs de bande passante) qui sont pour, et qui lobbient  Washington pour que la Neutralit du Net reste. La Neutralit du Net en fait, a pue la connivence entre les grosses entreprises et les politiciens.  ::?:

----------


## Mdinoc

Il y a des grandes entreprises des deux cts du dbat, ici: D'un ct les FAI qui veulent la supprimer pour s'en mettre plein les poches en surtaxant les accs  divers sites, et de l'autre ct les gros diffuseurs qui ne veulent pas que les FAI aient le droit de surtaxer les accs  leur contenu (car c'est mauvais pour leur commerce).

En gros, Netflix est contre la suppression parce qu'ils savent qu'ils seront la premire cible des FAI... en fait, ils en ont _dj_ t la cible, avant que la rgle actuelle soit instaure sous Obama.

----------


## el_slapper

> D'un ct, c'est certain, prsent comme a, la Neutralit du Net, a a l'air trs bien. Cependant je me pose des questions quand ce sont Google, Netflix, ... (les plus gros consommateurs de bande passante) qui sont pour, et qui lobbient  Washington pour que la Neutralit du Net reste. La Neutralit du Net en fait, a pue la connivence entre les grosses entreprises et les politiciens.


Certes, mais son absence est pire encore. Parce-que la neutralit du net, tout nouvel entrant en profite aussi. Tu la supprimes, et tu supprimes toute innovation sur le web.

----------


## fredoche

Il y a un cot racket mafieux de la part des FAI, qui sont dj pay par leurs clients pour fournir un accs aux services que leurs clients souhaitent accder.

Il se disent "je fais payer disons 50 $ pour tirer des cables et creuser des tranches, et fournir un tuyau qui fait tant de dbit", sauf que pour la plupart, l'investissement infrastructure est limit et la rente sur lexistant bien en place.
Et  cot de a "Netflix ramasse 10 $ sans faire tout mon boulot" mais en envoyant du contenu  mes eyeballs--> "trop facile ... et ... je veux ma part"

Sauf que les eyeballs qui regardent ce contenu, paient prcisment pour voir ce contenu, puisque c'est ainsi qu'ils utilisent leurs accs.

Quelque part a ressemble  du racket non ?

parce que faut pas croire si les eyeballs remplissent leurs tuyaux avec du contenu lambda, ce ne sera jamais que des 0 et des 1 comme ceux de netflix, sauf que l il sera difficile de prtendre racketer les X sources lambda, mais l'impact sur le rseau du FAI sera quivalent.

ou bien je fabule ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Certes, mais son absence est pire encore. Parce-que la neutralit du net, tout nouvel entrant en profite aussi. Tu la supprimes, et tu supprimes toute innovation sur le web.


Enfin, la "neutralit" du Net. Si tu regardes, ce n'est pas le principe en lui-mme qui est protg par le decret du Montana, mais le traffic lgal. Une distinction de taille, car si un FAI rduit le dbit pour les .torrents de films je serais fort tonn qu'on arrive  le condamner pour avoir ralenti du traffic lgal ::ptdr:: 

Cela dit, c'est bien en soi que l'tat se reserve un droit de censure par la loi dment vote. Car la "neutralit du net", version intgriste et librale, est une vritable aubaine pour les traffics en tous genres. Imagine le bordel s'il tait interdit de censurer la Silk Road  :8O: 





> Il y a un cot racket mafieux de la part des FAI, qui sont dj pay par leurs clients pour fournir un accs aux services que leurs clients souhaitent accder.
> 
> Il se disent "je fais payer disons 50 $ pour tirer des cables et creuser des tranches, et fournir un tuyau qui fait tant de dbit", sauf que pour la plupart, l'investissement infrastructure est limit et la rente sur lexistant bien en place.
> Et  cot de a "Netflix ramasse 10 $ sans faire tout mon boulot" mais en envoyant du contenu  mes eyeballs--> "trop facile ... et ... je veux ma part"
> 
> Sauf que les eyeballs qui regardent ce contenu, paient prcisment pour voir ce contenu, puisque c'est ainsi qu'ils utilisent leurs accs.
> 
> Quelque part a ressemble  du racket non ?
> 
> ...


Foncirement, l'infrastructure internet est comparable aux chemins de fer. D'un ct on dpense pour tablir une capacit, de l'autre on consomme des trajets individuels; la capacit coutera quasiment autant mme si elle est sous-exploite, d'o l'intrt pour les FAI d'attirer les clients avec de l'illimit. Sauf que si tu vends de l'illimit  trop de clients pour pas assez cher en te disant que la majorit ne s'en servira qu' peine, et qu'ensuite la majorit augmente ses habitudes de consommation, il y a un problme. Imagine que demain tous les Franciliens vendent leurs vhicules, voitures, scooters, mme les vlos: la RATP/SNCF/STIF seraient dbords et devraient trouver de l'argent pour mettre en place plus de transports en commun. 

C'est un peu pareil pour les FAI avec l'augmentation de l'utilisation d'internet par le mnage moyen. Ils promettent tous plus de dbit  plus de clients, et quand les clients demandent  bnficier vraiment et tous en mme temps des dbits promis, les FAI se rendent compte que leurs calculs de rentabilit ne sont pas  jour, qu'ils doivent tirer plus de cables et qu'il leur faut trouver de l'argent.

----------


## l_tudiant

> Il y a des grandes entreprises des deux cts du dbat, ici: D'un ct les FAI qui veulent la supprimer pour s'en mettre plein les poches en surtaxant les accs  divers sites, et de l'autre ct les gros diffuseurs qui ne veulent pas que les FAI aient le droit de surtaxer les accs  leur contenu (car c'est mauvais pour leur commerce).


Halte aux fantasmes. Aucun FAI connu n'a jamais fait cela, ce qui prouve qu'aucun n'a jamais vu a comme une ide viable.

Et avec ou sans la "neutralit du net", les FAI ont le droit de facturer au del d'un forfait (ou de limiter le dbit).

----------


## Mdinoc

> Halte aux fantasmes. Aucun FAI connu n'a jamais fait cela, ce qui prouve qu'aucun n'a jamais vu a comme une ide viable.


Faux, c'est un fait connu qu'un des oprateurs amricains (de mmoire, je crois que c'tait Comcast) a menac Netflix de rduire leur vitesse s'ils ne payaient pas un supplment. Les rgles de neutralit introduites sous Obama ont mis fin  ce problme.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Neutralit du Net : les lus europens font pression sur leurs collgues aux USA*
*Quand Paris et Londres affichent leur position commune sur le sujet*

En dcembre dernier, la Federal Communications Commission (FCC) a vot afin de mettre un terme  une srie de rgles encadrant la  neutralit du Net , ouvrant ainsi la voie  la mise en place de nouvelles politiques destines  la rgulation dInternet. En dpit des protestations (des experts techniques, du Congrs, du peuple amricain) et des actes de soutien pour le maintien de la loi sur la neutralit du rseau, la FCC avait donn son aval pour que la rglementation de 2015 encadrant la neutralit du rseau aux USA et les protections quelle avait contribu  mettre en place puisse tre supprime.

Dans sa formulation la plus lmentaire, la loi sur la neutralit du rseau adopte sous lre Obama empchait les entreprises de cblodistribution et de tlcommunication dappliquer des politiques  caractre discriminatoire ou anticoncurrentiel qui auraient pu porter atteinte  lintrt suprieur des consommateurs. Elle assurait notamment aux consommateurs un accs libre au contenu Web et empchait les fournisseurs de services  haut dbit de privilgier leur propre contenu.

Suite  ce revirement des tats-Unis, Sbastien Soriano, le patron de lArcep (lAutorit de rgulation des communications lectroniques et des postes), charg de lapplication de la neutralit du Net en France, avait dclar que la dcision des autorits amricaines de mettre fin  la neutralit du Net  naura pas dimpact direct en Europe . Le secrtaire dtat auprs du Premier ministre charg du Numrique, Mounir Mahjoubi, avait, pour sa part, ajout :  La France continuera  promouvoir le principe de neutralit du Net, en Europe et dans le monde. 

Le 35e Sommet franco-britannique qui sest rcemment tenu  l'Acadmie militaire royale de Sandhurst (prs de Londres) en Angleterre a t loccasion pour le prsident franais Emmanuel Macron et la Premire ministre britannique Theresa May dchanger sur des sujets dactualits concernant directement les deux pays. Ils ont notamment abord les questions qui portent sur lindustrie du numrique et se sont tout particulirement attards sur le dossier de la neutralit du rseau qui est garantie par le droit europen depuis le printemps 2016.

Alors que ladministration Trump svertue  rompre avec la neutralit du rseau, Paris et Londres ont marqu leur position commune en signifiant leur attachement  ce principe fondamental au regard du  rle que les technologies numriques joueront dans lconomie de demain .


 Nous voulons raffirmer notre engagement et notre soutien en faveur du principe de neutralit du Net qui encourage la gratuit et louverture de lInternet , pouvait-on lire dans un communiqu conjoint publi par les deux pays. En France, les parlementaires seraient mme favorables  une inscription de la neutralit du Net dans la Constitution.

Au niveau europen, la dcision denterrer la neutralit du rseau qui a t prise par la FCC na pas laiss les lus du vieux continent de marbre. Rcemment, un collectif regroupant 148 dentre eux a adress une lettre aux membres du Congrs amricain leur demandant de prendre des mesures visant  contrer labrogation de la loi sur la neutralit du Net initie aux tats-Unis. Ce collectif tait men par la Nerlandaise Marietje Schaake.

 Nous vous prions instamment de garder le cap et vous demandons de renverser les rgles adoptes par la FCC en dcembre, qui visent  mettre fin  la neutralit du rseau , ont crit les reprsentants de lUE. Ces derniers tmoignent ainsi leur soutien  une initiative lgislative mene au snat et  la chambre des reprsentants des tats-Unis par un groupe de dmocrates qui contestent le rsultat du vote des commissaires de la FCC de dcembre dernier.

Les lus europens ont insist sur le fait que  les normes et les rgles tablies aux tats-Unis ont un impact mondial, surtout quand il sagit dInternet  ; la gravit de la situation justifierait un certain interventionnisme europen dans cette affaire qui irait bien au-del des seuls intrts amricains.


Dune manire gnrale, on note une augmentation des actions tous azimuts visant  invalider ou contrer labrogation de la loi sur la neutralit du rseau initie aux tats-Unis par la FCC. On peut rappeler  ce propos la dcision du gouverneur amricain de ltat du Montana qui a rcemment sign un dcret exigeant que les fournisseurs de services Internet ayant des contrats avec son tat respectent les principes de neutralit du Net ou encore laction en justice lance par les procureurs gnraux de 22 tats contre la dcision de la FCC.

*Source* : Fortune, Communiqu conjoint (PDF), Lettre adresse au Congrs US, The Hill

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Neutralit du Net et roaming peuvent-ils faire bon mnage ? Cas d'une affaire qui oppose la Deutsche Telekom au rgulateur allemand
 ::fleche::  Neutralit du Net : le rgulateur des tlcommunications de l'Inde soutient ce principe, mais certains acteurs expriment leurs inquitudes
 ::fleche::  L'Arcep fait un tat des lieux du dploiement de l'IPv6 en France et note des disparits entre les oprateurs

----------


## l_tudiant

> Faux, c'est un fait connu qu'un des oprateurs amricains (de mmoire, je crois que c'tait Comcast) a menac Netflix de rduire leur vitesse s'ils ne payaient pas un supplment. Les rgles de neutralit introduites sous Obama ont mis fin  ce problme.


Oui et Free aussi voulait faire payer les gros fournisseurs de contenus (je pourrais retrouver les arguties assez tires par les cheveux des ttes pensantes de Free) mais je ne parlais pas de a en fait.

La propagande autour de la neutralit est archidbile : 

"Voulez-vous payer un supplment pour chaque site ou chaque groupe de sites (5  pour GG, 5  pour YT, 5  pour TT, 5  pour FB) avec ventuellement des "packs" genre sites streaming, sites rseaux sociaux, etc.?"

Dj le dbut est mauvais : qui veut payer un supplment? Compltement dmago. *Pourquoi pas : prfrez l'augmentation du prix de l'abonnement ou la baisse du prix?*

Et en allant au resto, voulez-vous payer un supplment "accs au lavabo", "accs aux chiottes", "eau du robinet", "avoir une serviette", "avoir une serviette paisse qui ne se dchire pas ds qu'on s'essuie les mains", "avoir des couverts", "avoir une assiette"?

C'est *dbile*, personne ne va faire a. Ou alors dans un modle ultra "low cost" o le repas est  1  mais o les supplments sont facturs (sic).

*Les rgles de la "neutralit" sont-elles expliques de faon simple et intelligible mais assez prcise* (pas question pour moi de d'analyser des textes juridiques interminables crits dans un sabir incomprhensible)? *Quand on dit "neutre", on n'a rien dit en fait*. J'imagine que tenter des dterminer quels pages ou quelles vidos seraient de tendance librales pour les bloquer ou les transmettre en priorit par rapport aux pages conservatrices ne serait pas neutre, mais  part a?




> Enfin, la "neutralit" du Net. Si tu regardes, ce n'est pas le principe en lui-mme qui est protg par le decret du Montana, mais le traffic lgal.


La lgalit d'un paquet de donnes? La lgalit d'une connexion TCP? La lgalit d'une adresse IP?

L'illgalit de la distribution d'un contenu, par exemple des images, peut tre intrinsque vu son contenu (images pdo et encore les experts judiciaires ont une exemption pour pouvoir travailler, d'ailleurs des flics amricains (dont au moins un pdo) ont tent de fabriquer des photos pdo sous "ordre" d'un juge) mais le plus souvent est dtermin par la licence et non le contenu. La licence n'est pas dans le contenu. 

*Comment un routeur pourrait dterminer la lgalit d'un tlchargement d'un contenu alors que mme un tre humain a du mal?*




> Une distinction de taille, car si un FAI rduit le dbit pour les .torrents de films je serais fort tonn qu'on arrive  le condamner pour avoir ralenti du traffic lgal


Si la vocation du site est illgal, le propritaire peut tre poursuivi (videmment), ses outils ayant servi  perptuer l'acte peuvent tre saisis (videmment), etc. La question ne se pose pas!

Les biens saisis incluent les actifs immatriels comme le nom de domaine.

Et la dessus, "il n'y a pas de dbat", comme dirait l'autre.




> Cela dit, c'est bien en soi que l'tat se reserve un droit de censure par la loi dment vote.


Si tu parles des USA, la Constitution et notamment la Dclaration des droits est quand mme cense s'appliquer : 




> *Congress shall make no law* respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or *abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press*; ...


C'est clair : *les ides ne peuvent pas tre censures, mme si elles dplaisent ou qu'elles sont odieuses* (un principe aujourd'hui rejet sur les campus des universits amricaines "progressistes").

Mme les juges "progressifs" nomms par des Dmocrates  la Cour suprme sont d'accord avec a. Il n'existe pas d'exception  la libert d'expression pour ce qui est parfois qualifi de "discours de haine" (ce qui est diffrent du fait de profrer des menaces de violence contre une personne, un groupe de personnes, ou contre les locaux appartenant  une socit commerciale,  un parti politique, ou des menaces contre la Maison blanche, d'ailleurs Madonna a t interroge par le Secret service suite  son discours sur son rve de faire sauter la Maison blanche).

*En France il n'y a pas le moindre quivalent  ce principe de libert d'expression*, et dfiler avec des pancartes "Je suis Charlie" ce qui part d'un bon sentiment de dfense de la libert d'expression ne cre par magiquement un tel principe juridique.

Les sites dont la vocation principales est le commerce illicite (par exemple la distribution de substances contrles sans avoir la licence correspondante ou la distribution de substances totalement interdites partout aux USA, comme la cannabis) peuvent tre saisis bien sr. Distribuer un produit n'est pas quivalent  promouvoir ce produit. Aux USA la promotion des vertus du cannabis est absolument protg en tant que "protected speech". Aucune loi ne pourrait aller contre cela, il suffirait de soulever la non constitutionnalit de la loi. (C'est l on la supriorit de la Rpublique amricaine est manifeste par rapport aux lamentables pseudo "dmocraties" europennes.)




> Car la "neutralit du net", version intgriste et librale, est une vritable aubaine pour les traffics en tous genres.


Une "version intgriste et librale" qui est *dfinie o*, dfendue par qui? Dsol mais je ne travaille que sur des dfinitions prcises des thses avances, par sur des qualifications approximatives et des descriptions lacunaires souvent faites par les opposants de ces thses.

Une version de quoi exactement : des principes abstraits ou de leur application pratique?

En pratique un routeur ne fait pas la diffrence entre un site "lgal" et un site "illgal", ne serait parce qu'un site n'est pas intrinsquement lgal ou illgal; un site  vocation lgale pourrait avoir t pirat pour des choses illgales (comme tous les domaines de Trump ont t pirats pour faire des choses illgales).

*Dans la pratique au niveau de l'infrastructure du net, cette neutralit "librale" (sic) s'applique*. Donc le fonctionnement normal d'un rseau "est une vritable aubaine pour les traffics en tous genres." Et le fonctionnement de la Poste "est une vritable aubaine pour les traffics en tous genres" : les voyous peuvent s'crire des lettres!




> Imagine le bordel s'il tait interdit de censurer la Silk Road


Personne ne veut "censurer" ce site au niveau du rseau (neutralit du "net").

La police *prfre videmment prendre le contrle d'un site et le dmanteler que d'en bloquer l'accs depuis une poigne de FAI*.




> Foncirement, l'infrastructure internet est comparable aux chemins de fer. D'un ct on dpense pour tablir une capacit, de l'autre on consomme des trajets individuels;


Oui, avec le problme des herbes folles et de l'pandage de Roundup sur les rseaux Internet par la SNCF. Ben non, en fait a n'a rien  voir. Il n'y pas de tire-fonds dfaits sur le rseau fibr d'Internet.

Sans parler *du fait qu'une ligne de chemin de fer trs peu utilise rouille en surface*, ce que tu peux facilement voir en regardant par la fentre quand tu prends le train : les petites voies de garages des gares sont souvent passablement rouilles alors que la voie principale, faite du mme mtal, est un vrai miroir. C'est un gros souci pour les lignes "secondaires" peu frquentes.




> la capacit coutera quasiment autant mme si elle est sous-exploite, d'o l'intrt pour les FAI d'attirer les clients avec de l'illimit. Sauf que si tu vends de l'illimit  trop de clients pour pas assez cher en te disant que la majorit ne s'en servira qu' peine, et qu'ensuite la majorit augmente ses habitudes de consommation, il y a un problme. Imagine que demain tous les Franciliens vendent leurs vhicules, voitures, scooters, mme les vlos: la RATP/SNCF/STIF seraient dbords et devraient trouver de l'argent pour mettre en place plus de transports en commun.


Dans cette hypothse purement thorique :

- bien plus d'abonnements seraient vendus
- le financement des transports en commun par l'impt local serait bien plus lgitime qu'il ne l'est actuellement, alors que beaucoup payent ces taxes locales tout en payant leur voiture elle mme mga taxe

Sur certaines lignes parisiennes, le problme n'est pas du tout d'avoir d'argent mais la saturation aux heures de pointes : les trains sont aussi proches qu'ils peuvent l'tre. Cela cause des problmes en cascade ds qu'un incident survient, puisque trs vite tous les trains aprs celui avec l'incident doivent tre stopps en attendant la reprise du trafic, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec des trains plus espacs.




> C'est un peu pareil pour les FAI avec l'augmentation de l'utilisation d'internet par le mnage moyen. Ils promettent tous plus de dbit  plus de clients, et quand les clients demandent  bnficier vraiment et tous en mme temps des dbits promis, les FAI se rendent compte que leurs calculs de rentabilit ne sont pas  jour, qu'ils doivent tirer plus de cables et qu'il leur faut trouver de l'argent.


Ce qui n'arrive absolument jamais : les clients n'utilisent jamais tous les lignes au dbit maximum. Aucun rseau d'aucun oprateur n'est prvu pour a.

Mme le streaming n'utilise qu'une petite capacit de la ligne de l'abonn!

----------


## l_tudiant

> *Neutralit du Net : les lus europens font pression sur leurs collgues aux USA*


Alors dj penser que des lus europens aient la moindre influence et puissent inspirer le moindre respect aux USA? c'est assez drle.




> En dcembre dernier, la Federal Communications Commission (FCC) a vot afin de mettre un terme  une srie de rgles encadrant la  neutralit du Net , ouvrant ainsi la voie  la mise en place de nouvelles politiques destines  la rgulation dInternet. En dpit des protestations (des experts techniques, du Congrs, du peuple amricain) et des actes de soutien pour le maintien de la loi


Je ne sais pas si les gros fournisseurs de contenus comme YT et FB reprsentent la "Silicon Valley".

En tout cas ils ne vendent pas de silicone! Que reprsente le silicone dans la "Silicon Valley"?




> Dans sa formulation la plus lmentaire, la loi sur la neutralit du rseau adopte sous lre Obama empchait les entreprises de cblodistribution et de tlcommunication *dappliquer des politiques  caractre discriminatoire ou anticoncurrentiel* qui auraient pu porter atteinte  lintrt suprieur des consommateurs.


Sachant que les politiques anticoncurrentielles *ont toujours t prohibes* par le droit de la concurrence...

Sachant que ces politiques sont *dfendues par les oprateurs au nom de l'intrt du consommateur* qui (soi-disant) pourrait bnficier de produits plus adapts  son profil, moins cher, etc.

Qui va dterminer quand un produit achet librement n'est pas dans l'intrt du consommateur? Une commission nomme par les lus?




> Elle assurait notamment aux consommateurs un accs libre au contenu Web et empchait les fournisseurs de services  haut dbit de *privilgier leur propre contenu*.


Comportement qui tait dj fort contestable au nom de l'abus de position conomique dominante sur un march donn.




> Alors que ladministration Trump svertue  rompre avec la neutralit du rseau, Paris et Londres ont marqu leur position commune en signifiant leur attachement  ce principe fondamental au regard du  rle que les technologies numriques joueront dans lconomie de demain .


Avec *l'obligation* cre par l'autorit de rgulation de neutralit du rseau. Personne ne dit que les FAI ne doivent pas traiter les donnes de faon neutre, que ce serait "mal"...

----------


## fredoche

> En tout cas ils ne vendent pas de silicone! Que reprsente le silicone dans la "Silicon Valley"?


les "Big Boobs" bien entendu  ::mrgreen::  Californie oblige  :;):

----------


## VivienD

> [...]
> 
> En tout cas ils ne vendent pas de silicone! Que reprsente le silicone dans la "Silicon Valley"?
> 
> [...]





> les "Big Boobs" bien entendu  Californie oblige


Blague  part, "silicon" signifie "silicium" en anglais.

----------


## fredoche

voui je sais 
 mais silicone, a veut dire silicone :;):

----------


## koyosama

> Alors dj penser que des lus europens aient la moindre influence et puissent inspirer le moindre respect aux USA? c'est assez drle.
> Je ne sais pas si les gros fournisseurs de contenus comme YT et FB reprsentent la "Silicon Valley".


Definition Silicon Valley

Ce qui a fait la Silicon Valley, ce n'est pas Facebook, Google ou Snapchat. C'est les vieux comme Intel, Microsoft, Apple et IBM.
L'informatique existe depuis beaucoup plus longtemps que tu le crois. c'est pour a c'est quasiment impossible de crer un tel environnement (D'ailleurs on s'en porte pas plus mal).

----------


## pvincent

Au dbut de la Silicon Valley, il y a plutt l'Universit de Stanford et HP. Pour l'histoire et la liste des entreprises prsentes, voir plutt Wikipedia: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicon_Valley

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*USA : la FCC va publier son ordonnance de suppression des rgles de neutralit du Net cette semaine*
*mais il est en thorie encore possible de l'annuler*

21/02/2018 : En dcembre, la Federal Communications Commission (FCC), dirige par les rpublicains, a vot par 3 voix contre 2 pour annuler les rgles interdisant aux fournisseurs de services Internet de bloquer, de ralentir l'accs ou de facturer davantage pour certains contenus.

Tout a commenc il y a un an juste aprs l'investiture de Donald Trump  la Maison-Blanche quand le nouveau prsident amricain a choisi, Ajit Pai, un fervent opposant  la neutralit du Net, pour diriger la Federal Communications Commission, l'organe rgulateur des tlcommunications aux USA. Quelques mois aprs sa nomination, Ajit Pai a dcid de supprimer la neutralit du Net au nom de ce qu'il appelle la  libert de l'Internet  : un Internet libre dans le sens o les fournisseurs daccs Internet (FAI) seront libres de toute contrainte. Cest--dire libres de traiter le trafic Internet comme ils le souhaitent, selon la source, la destination ou le contenu de l'information transmise sur le rseau, et donc libres de crer un Internet  deux voies ; des pratiques que ladministration Obama a bannies avec des rgles de neutralit du Net adoptes en fvrier 2015 et connues sous la dnomination Open Internet Order.

L'approbation de la proposition d'Ajit Pai a donc marqu une victoire pour les fournisseurs de services Internet comme AT&T, Comcast et Verizon Communications et leur donne le pouvoir sur le contenu auquel les consommateurs peuvent accder. Mais pour les entreprises technologiques notamment, c'tait une dception. Facebook, Google, Twitter, Apple, entre autres socits de la haute technologie, avaient en effet appel l'administration Trump  maintenir les rgles de neutralit du Net. Et plus tt ce mois-ci, certaines d'entre elles, notamment Alphabet et Facebook ont encore jet leur dvolu sur une proposition du Congrs pour annuler le plan de l'administration Trump visant  abroger les rgles de l're Obama.


D'aprs Reuters, l'ordonnance de la Commission fdrale des Communications des tats-Unis sera rendue publique mercredi et formellement publie jeudi. Elle sera officiellement publie dans le Federal Register, le journal officiel du gouvernement fdral des tats-Unis qui contient les rgles des organismes gouvernementaux, les rgles proposes et les avis publics. La publication dans le Federal Register signifie que les procureurs gnraux des tats et les groupes de dfense seront en mesure d'intenter des actions en justice dans le but de bloquer l'entre en vigueur de l'ordonnance.

La publication lancera un compte  rebours de 60 jours lgislatifs pour donner au Congrs l'opportunit de voter sur l'annulation de dcision de la FCC.  propos, les dmocrates du Snat amricain ont dclar en janvier qu'ils avaient le soutien de 50 parmi les 100 membres de la chambre pour annuler la dcision de la FCC. Ils auront donc besoin d'un soutien de plus pour avoir la majorit. Les snateurs dmocrates ont en effet besoin de 51 voix pour remporter n'importe quelle proposition dans cette chambre parlementaire sous contrle rpublicain parce que le vice-prsident des tats-Unis, le rpublicain Mike Pence, pourra  tout moment trancher en cas d'galit.

Il faut encore noter que mme si les dmocrates arrivaient  remporter la majorit au Snat, une abrogation de l'ordonnance d'Ajit Pai exigerait galement de remporter le vote  la Chambre des reprsentants, o les rpublicains dtiennent une plus grande majorit. Et quelle que soit l'issue du vote, il serait encore soumis  un veto probable du prsident Donald Trump.

Source : Reuters




> Mise  jour le 23/02/2018 : la neutralit du Net sera officiellement supprime le 23 avril
> 
> Hier, la Commission fdrale des communications des tats-Unis a publi, dans le Federal Register, son ordonnance pour rvoquer la neutralit du Net. La neutralit du Net sera donc officiellement supprime le 23 avril, aprs observation du dlai de 60 jours lgislatifs. La publication ouvre la voie  un nouveau combat autour de la neutralit du Net, tant donn que les diffrents tats et les autres parties pourront officiellement intenter des poursuites pour annuler l'entre en vigueur de ces rgles  ce qui a dj commenc. Au Congrs galement, il est toujours possible de faire annuler l'ordonnance de la FCC, mais la bataille  ce niveau risque de ne rien donner puisque les rpublicains qui contrlent les deux chambres s'opposent gnralement  la neutralit du Net.
> 
>  Ordonnance de la FCC


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Matthieu76

Mais pourquoi ils font des passer lois si tout le monde est contre ? Ah oui ... pour l'argent !!! C... !

----------


## Invit

> Mais pourquoi ils font des passer lois si tout le monde est contre ? Ah oui ... pour l'argent !!! C


Il est bien reconnu que la plupart des lois US passent pour des questions d'argent, quelque soit le domaine.

Et on ose encore me demander pourquoi je refuse d'aller dans ce pays.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais pourquoi ils font des passer lois si tout le monde est contre ?


Peu de pays utilisent et respectent les rfrendums, ce serait chouette que parfois on se proccupe de l'avis du peuple.
C'est un peu le cas en Suisse.

Mais en gros ceux qui ont vraiment le pouvoir s'en foutent totalement du peuple...
Les gens de la FCC s'en tamponnent l'oreille.




> Il est bien reconnu que la plupart des lois US passent pour des questions d'argent, quelque soit le domaine.


C'est pas spcifique aux USA...
Regardez comment a ce passe  Bruxelles...

Il y a un truc qu'on appelle "lobby" et ils sont l pour influencer ceux qui ont le pouvoir.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Il est bien reconnu que la plupart des lois US dans les pays capitalistes passent pour des questions d'argent, quelque soit le domaine.
> 
> Et on ose encore me demander pourquoi je refuse d'aller dans ce ces pays.


C'est dur  viter, le capitalisme, de nos jours ils est plus ou moins partout.  part dans des bleds ultra-arrirs o tu n'as sans doute pas envie de vivre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est dur  viter, le capitalisme, de nos jours ils est plus ou moins partout.  part dans des bleds ultra-arrirs


J'aimerais bien voir la liste des pays "ultra-arrirs".
Parce qu' partir o il y a des ressources naturelles qui ont de la valeur, les capitalistes arrivent pour foutre la merde.

Eux ce ne sont pas des capitalistes par exemple :
Peuple isol

----------


## arond

> CONNARDS !


On ne dis pas connards on dit sac  merde bon pour l'abattoir personnes  la moralit discutable  ::aie::

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*USA : 23 procureurs gnraux ainsi que Mozilla poursuivent  nouveau la FCC*
*pour empcher l'abrogation de la neutralit du Net*

Aprs le vote de la FCC en dcembre dernier pour annuler les rgles de neutralit du Net, certains tats amricains ainsi que Mozilla ont port plainte contre la FCC pour protger ce principe fondamental pour Internet. La FCC a ragi plus tard en dposant une requte en rejet de leur action, estimant qu'ils devraient attendre la publication de l'ordonnance dans le Federal Register avant d'intenter une quelconque action en justice ; ce qu'ils ont accept.

Maintenant que l'ordonnance de la FCC a t publie dans le journal du gouvernement amricain, les poursuites contre le rgulateur US des tlcommunications pour prserver la neutralit du Net ont t relances. Une coalition des procureurs gnraux de 23 tats a ritr jeudi ses contestations judiciaires visant  empcher l'administration Trump d'abroger les rgles mises en place par le gouvernement Obama pour garantir un Internet libre et ouvert.

 L'abrogation de la neutralit du Net permettra aux fournisseurs de services Internet de placer les profits des entreprises avant les consommateurs en contrlant ce que nous voyons, faisons et disons en ligne , a dclar le procureur gnral de New York, Eric Schneiderman, qui dirige la coalition. Les procureurs gnraux soutiennent que la FCC ne peut pas apporter des changements  arbitraires et capricieux  aux politiques existantes et qu'elle a mal interprt et ignor  les consquences videntes sur les pratiques de l'industrie et les dommages aux consommateurs et aux entreprises. 

La Commission fdrale des communications estime toutefois que son ordonnance (le Restoring Internet Freedom Order) ne donne pas aux FAI autant de libert qu'on le pense.  Le Restoring Internet Freedom Order exige que les fournisseurs d'accs  Internet divulguent des informations sur leurs pratiques de gestion de rseau, leurs caractristiques de performance et leurs conditions commerciales, estimant que cette transparence est suffisante pour protger l'ouverture d'Internet et que les rgles de conduite [mises en place par l'administration Obama] ont plus d'inconvnients que d'avantages , peut-on lire dans le rsum du document publi dans le Federal Register. Et d'ajouter que le Restoring Internet Freedom Order  limine les rgles de conduite imposes  par l'administration Obama.

Mozilla a de son ct galement dpos  nouveau sa requte pour contester l'ordonnance de la FCC, estimant que sa mission est de faire en sorte qu'Internet soit une ressource publique mondiale, ouverte et accessible  tous.  Nous ne perdrons pas une minute dans notre lutte pour protger la neutralit du Net , a dclar l'diteur de Firefox.


En dpit de ces contestations, le prsident de la FCC, Ajit Pai, est confiant que l'ordonnance sera confirme, d'aprs un communiqu de son bureau. Cela s'explique par le fait que les rpublicains qui contrlent les deux chambres du Congrs s'opposent gnralement  la neutralit du Net. Et si les dmocrates arrivent  avoir suffisamment de soutien pour voter contre l'annulation de l'ordonnance d'Ajit Pai, elle serait encore soumise  un veto probable du prsident Donald Trump.

La seule solution possible serait donc de prendre des mesures individuelles au niveau de chaque tat pour prserver la neutralit du Net. Mme si l'ordonnance de la FCC vise galement  empcher les tats d'imposer leurs propres rgles, certains gouverneurs, notamment ceux du Vermont, d'Hawa, du Montana, du New Jersey et de New York ont sign des ordonnances promettant de faire des affaires uniquement avec des fournisseurs d'accs Internet qui respectent les rgles de neutralit du Net.

Sources : Reuters, Mozilla, Ordonnance de la FCC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que ces protestations contre l'ordonnance de la FCC sont utiles ?

----------


## aleluff

Sans dconn, si l'tat veut de la tune, ils n'ont cas (nous aussi remarque) faire des lois sens bloquer l'vasion fiscale.
Quesequ'ilsefontchier ??

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais ce n'est pas l'tat qui rcupre du pognon ici, ce sont les gnreux donateurs des snateurs et reprsentants Rpublicains.

----------


## tartenpion32

> Sans dconn, si l'tat veut de la tune, ils n'ont cas (nous aussi remarque) faire des lois sens bloquer l'vasion fiscale.
> Quesequ'ilsefontchier ??


a ce qu'il me semble, l'tat est contrl par ceux qui profitent le plus de l'vasion fiscale; ils ne se font pas chier du tout, mais ils nous font chier, a c'est sr.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*USA : Washington devient le premier tat  restaurer la neutralit du Net*
*aprs ladoption dun projet de loi qui va entrer en vigueur le 6 juin*

Aprs le vote (3 voix contre 2) en dcembre dernier pour supprimer la neutralit du Net, la Federal Communications Commission (FCC) a fini par publier son ordonnance dans le Federal Register, le journal officiel du gouvernement des tats-Unis. Avec cette publication, la neutralit du Net sera donc officiellement supprime le 23 avril, aprs observation du dlai de 60 jours lgislatifs.

Cela a toutefois ouvert la voie  de nouvelles tentatives de faire annuler l'ordonnance de rvocation de la neutralit du Net, en donnant la possibilit aux diffrents tats et autres parties de mener officiellement des actions en justice. C'est ainsi que juste aprs la publication de l'ordonnance au journal officiel, une coalition de procureurs gnraux de 23 tats a dcid d'attaquer la FCC en justice, pour empcher l'abrogation des rgles mises en place par le gouvernement Obama pour garantir un Internet libre et ouvert.

En plus de cette action en justice, certains tats ont dcid de prendre des mesures individuelles pour prserver la neutralit du Net ; c'est le cas notamment de l'tat de Washington. Son gouverneur Jay Inslee a en effet sign un projet de loi visant  garantir un Internet ouvert  Washington. Avec sa signature, Washington devient ainsi le premier tat du pays  adopter une loi pour protger la neutralit du Net.


 En 2015, la FCC a mis en place des rgles interdisant de bloquer un contenu lgal, de limiter le trafic et de prioriser certains trafics contre rmunration. La FCC a supprim ces rgles de neutralit du Net plus tt cette anne , explique le bureau du gouverneur. Mais,  la nouvelle loi de Washington, House Bill 2282, prserve ces rgles de neutralit du Net au niveau de l'tat, en veillant  ce que les fournisseurs d'accs Internet ne puissent pas manipuler avantageusement les dbits Internet et l'accs au contenu , a-t-il annonc.

D'aprs le bureau, la loi interdit aux entreprises qui offrent des services Internet de bloquer des contenus, applications et services lgaux ou les dispositifs non nuisibles. Elle leur interdit aussi de restreindre  ou de limiter  le trafic Internet en fonction du contenu consomm par les internautes, ou des applications, services et appareils qu'ils utilisent. Elle leur interdit encore de favoriser certains trafics contre rmunration, une pratique connue sous le nom de  priorisation payante . La loi signe par le gouverneur de Washington exige galement que les fournisseurs d'accs Internet divulguent certaines informations sur les pratiques de gestion de rseau, les performances et les conditions d'utilisation  leurs clients.

Pour les partisans de cette loi, il y va non seulement de la protection des droits des consommateurs, mais galement et de la survie des petites entreprises. Ils estiment en effet que le texte cre des rgles de jeu quitables dans l'industrie, permettant aux nouvelles entreprises de dcoller sans la menace potentielle de pratiques injustes de la part des entreprises dj tablies.

L'adoption de ce projet de loi dans l'tat de Washington a t possible grce  un soutien bipartisan crasant ; ce qui confirme que l'ordonnance de la FCC n'est pas soutenue par tous les lus rpublicains.  Ce n'est pas une question partisane , estime Norma Smith, membre rpublicaine de la Chambre des reprsentants pour l'tat de Washington.  La neutralit du Net est importante pour tout le monde  nos lecteurs, les propritaires de petites entreprises, les enseignants, les entrepreneurs, tout le monde , a ajout le dmocrate Drew Hansen.

Le texte va entrer en vigueur le 6 juin. Entretemps, on peut galement voir d'autres tats emboter le pas  Washington. Mais la question est de savoir si une adoption unilatrale de rgles de neutralit du Net ne va pas dclencher d'autres actions en justice, tant donn que cela va  l'encontre de la dcision d'une autorit qui a plein pouvoir pour rguler les tlcommunications aux tats-Unis.

Source : Bureau du gouverneur de Washington

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  USA : 23 procureurs gnraux ainsi que Mozilla poursuivent  nouveau la FCC, pour empcher l'abrogation de la neutralit du Net
 ::fleche::  USA : la neutralit du Net sera officiellement supprime le 23 avril, aprs la publication de l'ordonnance de la FCC dans le journal du gouvernement

----------


## Damanu

> Sans dconn, si l'tat veut de la tune, ils n'ont cas (nous aussi remarque) faire des lois sens bloquer l'vasion fiscale.
> Quesequ'ilsefontchier ??


Si c'tait aussi simple, a ferait belle lurette que a serait fait.
Mais a mettrait  mal nos relations diplomatiques avec les pays comme l'Irlande et a serait trs mal vu des multi nationales qui en reprsailles pourraient abandonner des marchs ou que sais-je.

Il faut lgifrer oui, mais on peut pas le faire comme des bourrins. Il faut la jouer fine et arriver  duquer les entreprises et les gens.
Il faut au moins arriver  faire comprendre, par exemple, qu'acheter des produits Apple (au tarif actuel) n'est pas anodin et contribue  appauvrir la France (et les autres pays)  cause de l'vasion fiscale.

Bref, les joies de la mondialisation  ::roll::

----------


## earhater

C'est une excellente nouvelle, j'espre vraiment que d'autres tats suivront le pas  ::): . J'apprcie pas beaucoup le personnage mais de rugy avait de bonnes ides  ce niveau l galement, mme si les associations de dfenses de liberts sur le net lui ont prconises de bien spcifier ce qui est entendu par le terme "neutralit" du net

----------


## SQLpro

Il n'est pas tonnant que ce soit l'tat de Washington qui le premier demande juridiquement le rtablissement de la neutralit du net. Le principal employeur de cet tat est ... Microsoft, l'un des plus gros fournisseurs de code libre du monde. On y trouve aussi le sige d'Amazon, qui emploi des milliers de personnes !
Seattle, la principale ville de l'tat de Washington a toujours t une ville contestataire...

----------


## Aiekick

la neutralit du net c'est de la poudre au yeux, c'est un cadre juridique, mais nempche pas les fai et gouvernement den avoir rien a foutre ...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Neutralit du net : aprs un blocage  l'accs de son service de messagerie par Comcast qui a dur 18 heures,*
*Tutanota relance le dbat avec plus d'nergie * 

Le crateur et cofondateur de Tutanota, un logiciel de courriel open source chiffr de bout en bout et un service de messagerie web scurise, a accus Comcast davoir bloqu pendant plusieurs heures son service plus tt ce mois-ci.

Mathias Pfau affirme que son service de messagerie scuris tait mystrieusement inaccessible aux clients de Comcast pendant environ 18 heures sur une priode allant de la soire du 1er mars jusqu' la matine du 2 mars.

 Les utilisateurs de Comcast n'ont pas pu accder  leurs courriels Tutanota du jeudi (1er mars) aprs-midi au vendredi (2 mars) en raison du blocage  laccs de notre site de Comcast. Un blocage qui a dur environ 18 heures.  ce jour, Comcast n'a pas t en mesure de nous dire pourquoi ce blocage s'est produit. Cependant, peu importe qu'il s'agisse d'un blocage cibl ou d'un problme technique, cette panne de notre site Web montre  quel point la fin de la neutralit du net serait dvastatrice pour les utilisateurs d'Internet et les start-ups , peut-on lire dans un communiqu de Tutanota.

Tutanota a t au fait de ce blocage suite  des  centaines  de plaintes qui ont fus sur diffrentes plateformes, aussi bien par courriels que sur les rseaux sociaux comme Twitter. Pourtant, une fois que les utilisateurs se tournaient vers un autre FAI, le service tait  nouveau accessible. 

 Ce blocage, ft-il malveillant ou accidentel, montre combien les FAI ont de pouvoir sur notre exprience en ligne, et c'est choquant , a regrett Mathias Pfau.  Si les FAI peuvent bloquer l'accs  certains sites ou services, alors ils contrlent Internet. Il serait naf de croire que les FAI amricains ne vont pas utiliser ce pouvoir une fois que les lois sur la neutralit du net seront dfinitivement limines. Ils pourront sen servir pour exiger des frais supplmentaires.  

 Ce fut un choc, car une telle panne montre l'immense pouvoir que [les fournisseurs d'Internet] ont sur Internet quand ils peuvent bloquer des sites... sans avoir  justifier leur action de quelque faon que ce soit , a-t-il insist.

Il faut dire que, lorsquil a t contact, un porte-parole de Comcast ne pouvait pas expliquer la raison pour laquelle le site tait bloqu. Selon lui, des ingnieurs ont enqut sur l'indisponibilit apparente, mais ont trouv qu'il n'y avait aucune preuve d'une rupture de connexion entre Comcast et Tutanota. La socit tient des registres des problmes qui dclenchent des incidents, mais affirme ne pas avoir trouv un lment qui puisse suggrer un problme. Le porte-parole n'a pas voulu spculer davantage.

Ce n'est pas la premire fois que des clients Comcast ont vu leur accs  des sites populaires bloqus. L'anne dernire, par exemple, les clients Comcast nont pas pu accder au site Archive.org pendant plus de 13 heures.

Une situation qui semble vouloir relancer un dbat plutt pineux aux tats-Unis concernant la neutralit du net. Dailleurs, lentreprise en profite pour relancer le dbat et esprer rallier  la cause de la neutralit du net plus de dfenseurs.

Lentreprise assure que la censure des entreprises va changer Internet :

 Sans neutralit du rseau, les FAI pourraient, par exemple, proposer un bundle amricain, qui va permettre aux utilisateurs d'utiliser certains services amricains comme Google, Facebook et Twitter sans limite de donnes. Si  ou quand  les FAI amricains vont commencer  crer de tels groupes, cela va nuire normment  la concurrence, car l'utilisation de services non inclus dans un tel ensemble deviendrait plus onreuse pour l'utilisateur final.

 Les fournisseurs de services Internet tels que Verizon ou Comcast pourront alors inclure ou exclure tout service de leurs offres groupes sans avoir  justifier leur dcision. Ainsi, ils pourront dcider quels services leurs clients utilisent.  

Lentreprise na pas manqu de rappeler en conclusion que, bien que Comcast avait promis de ne pas bloquer ou influer sur la vitesse daccs aux sites Web, il n'y a absolument aucune garantie que cela n'arrivera jamais.  Au contraire, comme l'a montr le blocage temporaire du site web de Tutanota, c'est dj arriv.  


Source : Tutanota

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous les craintes formules par Tutanota ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Impossible d'accder  League of Legends  cette date et cette heure mais pourtant selon ping.eu cela est OK alors que ariase.com trouve absolument rien et rponse bien vite...

Encore la preuve que les packets ne trouvent pas les chemins et que la neutralit n'est pas.

J'espre que le problme sera vite rsolu. ARCEP est bien dans la *****.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Neutralit du net : des groupes reprsentant les FAI ont apport leur soutien en faveur de la FCC,*
*devant les tribunaux pour abolir ce principe * 

Trois groupes reprsentant collectivement les principaux fournisseurs d'accs Internet  domicile et de services mobiles  large bande aux tats-Unis (notamment la NTCA -National Cable & Communication Association-, la CTIA-The Wireless Association et USTelecom-The Broadband Association) ont dpos des requtes en vue d'intervenir en faveur de la FCC pour dfendre l'abrogation des rgles de neutralit du net devant les tribunaux.

NCTA reprsente des entreprises de cblodistribution telles que Comcast, Charter, Cox et Altice. CTIA reprsente les plus grands oprateurs mobiles, tels que AT&T, Verizon Wireless, T-Mobile et Sprint. USTelecom reprsente les compagnies de tlphone filaires avec des rseaux cuivre et fibre, telles que AT&T et Verizon. Les trois groupes reprsentent galement une gamme de FAI plus petits.

En tant qu'intervenants dans l'affaire, les groupes ont dpos des mmoires damicus pour dfendre l'ordonnance d'abrogation de la neutralit du rseau et pourraient jouer un rle dans les plaidoiries.

La requte de la NCTA notait que ses membres seraient de nouveau soumis  un  rglement commun en vertu du titre II de la Loi sur les communications  si la FCC devait perdre l'affaire. La CTIA a dclar que ses membres  seraient lss si l'ordonnance [de neutralit de l'Internet] tait annule et que la classification et les rgles antrieures de l'ordonnance sur le titre II taient rtablies. 

Ces groupes font face  de fortes protestations de la part de trois douzaines d'entits, y compris des procureurs dmocrates de 22 tats, des groupes de dfense des consommateurs et des socits technologiques telles que Mozilla, Vimeo et Etsy. La Cour d'appel du neuvime circuit des tats-Unis a regroup douze poursuites contre la FCC visant  annuler l'abrogation de la neutralit du Net.

L'Internet Association, un lobby form par Amazon, Google, Facebook, Netflix, et d'autres socits du Web, a dj annonc son intention d'intervenir afin de soutenir le procs contre la FCC. Cependant, le groupe n'a pas encore dpos sa requte d'intervention.


En plus de ces diffrentes actions en justice, certains tats ont dcid de prendre des mesures individuelles pour prserver la neutralit du Net ; c'est le cas notamment de l'tat de Washington. Son gouverneur Jay Inslee a en effet sign un projet de loi visant  garantir un Internet ouvert  Washington. Avec sa signature, Washington est devenu dbut mars le premier tat du pays  adopter une loi pour protger la neutralit du Net.

 En 2015, la FCC a mis en place des rgles interdisant de bloquer un contenu lgal, de limiter le trafic et de prioriser certains trafics contre rmunration. La FCC a supprim ces rgles de neutralit du Net plus tt cette anne , avait alors expliqu le bureau du gouverneur. Mais,  la nouvelle loi de Washington, House Bill 2282, prserve ces rgles de neutralit du Net au niveau de l'tat, en veillant  ce que les fournisseurs d'accs Internet ne puissent pas manipuler avantageusement les dbits Internet et l'accs au contenu , a-t-il annonc.

D'aprs le bureau, la loi interdit aux entreprises qui offrent des services Internet de bloquer des contenus, applications et services lgaux ou les dispositifs non nuisibles. Elle leur interdit aussi de restreindre  ou de limiter  le trafic Internet en fonction du contenu consomm par les internautes, ou des applications, services et appareils qu'ils utilisent. Elle leur interdit encore de favoriser certains trafics contre rmunration, une pratique connue sous le nom de  priorisation payante . La loi signe par le gouverneur de Washington exige galement que les fournisseurs d'accs Internet divulguent certaines informations sur les pratiques de gestion de rseau, les performances et les conditions d'utilisation  leurs clients.

Source : FT

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  USA : 23 procureurs gnraux ainsi que Mozilla poursuivent  nouveau la FCC, pour empcher l'abrogation de la neutralit du Net
 ::fleche::  USA : la neutralit du Net sera officiellement supprime le 23 avril, aprs la publication de l'ordonnance de la FCC dans le journal du gouvernement

----------


## Gecko

Quand tu sais que Free lorgne le march amricain depuis des annes, le jour o ils vont dbarquer avec leur forfait pas cher et les abonnements mondiaux a va piquer xd

----------


## cosmogol

Dsol hein, mais si a continue je vais me dsabonner de la lettre d'information : ne sachant pas ce qu'est la FCC je n'ai rien compris  cet article, ni  son titre d'ailleurs



> des groupes reprsentant les FAI ont apport leur soutien en faveur de la FCC, devant les tribunaux pour abolir ce principe


Ils apportent leur soutien  un truc pour l'abolir ?

----------


## arond

> Dsol hein, mais si a continue je vais me dsabonner de la lettre d'information : ne sachant pas ce qu'est la FCC je n'ai rien compris  cet article, ni  son titre d'ailleurs
> 
> Ils apportent leur soutien  un truc pour l'abolir ?


En gros la fcc est une commission amricaine qui "est charge de rguler les tlcommunications ainsi que les contenus des missions de radio, tlvision et Internet" elle est nomm par le prsident des USA.

Cette commission a abolis l'obligation des FAI de suivre le principe de neutralit du net.

L'tat de Washington vient de rintroduire cette lois.

Voilou  :;):

----------


## rempo8

Donald Trump a dsign comme directeur de la Federal Communications Commission (voir Wikipdia) un type oppos  la neutralit du net que pronait la FCC elle mme.
La neutralit du Net c'est : Quelque soit le l'emetteur, les paquets TCP/IP transitent sans tre pnaliss ni favoriss,
Le contraire c'est comme dans la tlphonie : comptage des "datas", abonnements plus ou moins chers en fonction de l'utilisation, ralentissements de Wikipdia pour favoriser Canal+ (en gros)

----------


## tartenpion32

tu as tout compris rempo8.

si on voulait faire une comparaison avec le trafic routier, la neutralit du net, c'est les rgles de la voie publique, le code de la route. C'est les mmes rgles pour tout le monde.
Puis, dans certaines villes, il y a des voies rserves (pour les taxis, les bus, les vlos, ); 
puis il y a les autoroutes, qui peuvent tre publiques et gratuites ou prives et payantes.

toute la question sous-jacente c'est de savoir si on considre les rseaux informatiques comme un espace public o rgne l'ordre public ou un espace priv o rgne la loi de la jungle.Sachant que la loi de la jungle, c'est la loi du plus fort, donc dans ce monde, la loi du plus riche.
Cette loi est toujours dfavorables "aux foules sentimentales, qui ont soif d'idal" (merci  Souchon)

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*USA : l'industrie du jeu vido rejoint la lutte pour prserver la neutralit du Net*
*sans laquelle l'exprience de jeu en ligne serait compromise*

Il reste moins de trois semaines avant que l'abrogation des rgles de neutralit du Net entre en vigueur aux tats-Unis. En dcembre dernier, la Federal Communications Commission (FCC) a en effet vot par trois voix contre deux pour annuler les rgles interdisant aux fournisseurs de services Internet de bloquer, de ralentir l'accs ou de facturer davantage pour certains contenus. Le compte  rebours pour l'entre en vigueur de cette dcision a t lanc le 22 fvrier lorsque la FCC a publi son ordonnance pour rvoquer la neutralit du Net dans le journal officiel du gouvernement fdral des tats-Unis.  moins que le Congrs vote pour l'annulation de dcision de la FCC, la neutralit du Net sera donc officiellement supprime le 23 avril.

La FCC a toutefois t attaque en justice aprs la publication de son ordonnance. Le procs, intent par une coalition de procureurs gnraux de 23 tats amricains, de socits technologiques telles que Mozilla et de groupes de dfense des consommateurs, vise  annuler le vote de dcembre 2017 de la FCC.

Il y a deux jours, un groupe de pression de l'industrie du jeu vido a dcid de s'inviter dans le procs contre la FCC. L'Entertainment Software Association (ESA), qui agit pour le compte de grands diteurs de jeux tels qu'Electonic Arts, Nintendo, Ubisoft et bien d'autres, a dpos mercredi une requte en autorisation d'intervenir dans l'affaire intente contre la Federal Communications Commission. Dans sa motion au tribunal, l'ESA estime qu'en annulant les dispositions exigeant des FAI de traiter toutes les donnes de la mme manire, le rgulateur amricain des tlcommunications encourage ces derniers   prendre des mesures qui pourraient compromettre les connexions rapides, fiables et  faible latence , qui sont critiques pour l'industrie du jeu vido. 

 L'ordonnance de la FCC limine les rgles qui empchent les fournisseurs de services  large bande de bloquer, de limiter et d'interfrer de toute autre manire avec l'accs des consommateurs au contenu en ligne , affirme l'ESA dans les documents judiciaires.  En l'absence de ces protections, l'ESA et ses socits membres n'auront aucun recours lgal efficace contre la conduite des fournisseurs de services  large bande qui compromettent les expriences de jeu vido en ligne des consommateurs. En particulier, les fournisseurs de services  large bande sont maintenant autoriss  s'engager dans des pratiques qui dgradent le trafic des consommateurs.  L'ESA craint donc que cela nuise aux jeux en ligne multijoueurs qui ncessitent des connexions Internet  faible latence pour supporter une interactivit rapide et continue.


Cette semaine galement, l'Internet Association  le groupe de pression reprsentant les entreprises comme Amazon, Google, Facebook, Netflix et d'autres socits d'Internet  a dpos une requte en autorisation d'intervenir dans le procs contre la FCC. Comme l'ESA, l'Internet Association estime que l'abrogation de la neutralit du Net laisse les entreprises d'Internet et les consommateurs  sans recours lgal efficace contre les fournisseurs de services  large bande qui faussent la concurrence et font obstacle  la communication en empchant ou dcourageant les consommateurs d'accder au contenu en ligne de leur choix. 

Sources : ESA, Requte de l'ESA, Requte de l'Internet Association

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  USA : la neutralit du Net sera officiellement supprime le 23 avril, aprs la publication de l'ordonnance de la FCC dans le journal du gouvernement
 ::fleche::  USA : 23 procureurs gnraux ainsi que Mozilla poursuivent  nouveau la FCC, pour empcher l'abrogation de la neutralit du Net

----------


## Stphane le calme

*USA : l'Oregon devient le second tat  restaurer la neutralit du Net,*
*aprs l'adoption d'un projet de loi qui va entrer en vigueur le 6 juin * 

Aprs le vote (trois voix contre deux) en dcembre dernier pour supprimer la neutralit du Net, la Federal Communications Commission (FCC) a fini par publier son ordonnance dans le Federal Register, le journal officiel du gouvernement des tats-Unis. Avec cette publication, la neutralit du Net sera donc officiellement supprime le 23 avril 2018, aprs observation du dlai de 60 jours lgislatifs.

Cela a toutefois ouvert la voie  de nouvelles tentatives de faire annuler l'ordonnance de rvocation de la neutralit du Net, en donnant la possibilit aux diffrents tats et autres parties de mener officiellement des actions en justice. C'est ainsi que, juste aprs la publication de l'ordonnance au journal officiel, une coalition de procureurs gnraux de 23 tats a dcid d'attaquer la FCC en justice, pour empcher l'abrogation des rgles mises en place par le gouvernement Obama pour garantir un Internet libre et ouvert.

En plus de cette action en justice, certains tats ont dcid de prendre des mesures individuelles pour prserver la neutralit du Net ; c'est le cas notamment de l'tat de Washington. Le mois dernier, son gouverneur Jay Inslee a sign un projet de loi visant  garantir un Internet ouvert  Washington. Avec sa signature, Washington est devenu le premier tat du pays  adopter une loi pour protger la neutralit du Net.

Cinq semaines plus tard, le gouverneur de l'Oregon, Kate Brown, lui a embot le pas et a sign lundi une proposition de loi interdisant aux fournisseurs d'accs Internet de limiter le trafic, faisant de l'tat le second  finaliser une proposition visant  contrecarrer les mesures prises par les autorits fdrales pour assouplir les exigences de neutralit du Net.


*Kate Brown, gouverneure de l'Oregon, signant la proposition de loi*
Le projet de loi n'impose pas de nouvelles exigences aux fournisseurs de services Internet dans l'tat, mais empche l'tat de faire des affaires avec des fournisseurs qui offrent un traitement prfrentiel  certains contenus ou applications Internet,  partir de 2019. 

 Lorsque le gouvernement fdral a abrog la neutralit du net, il a fait un grand pas en arrire , a expliqu Brown avant de signer la mesure dans une cole de la rgion de Portland.

Les critiques du changement fdral relatif  la neutralit du net estiment que cette abrogation pourrait mener  la division de l'Internet en niveaux, de telle sorte que l'information de haute qualit pourrait ntre diffuse qu ceux qui sont disposs  payer des frais supplmentaires tandis que les autres seraient relgus aux canaux plus lents.

Mais les tats qui cherchent  crer leurs propres normes font face  une ventuelle opposition fdrale. En fvrier, la FCC a dclar qu'elle utiliserait son pouvoir pour devancer les lois de tous les tats qui tentent de rglementer directement les fournisseurs, et fixerait une date butoir le 23 avril pour que les nouvelles rgles, plus souples, prennent effet.

L'interdiction, qui limite avec qui l'tat peut signer des contrats pour les services Internet, s'applique aux villes et aux comts, mais exempte les zones avec un seul fournisseur.

Dans plus de la moiti des tats, les lgislateurs ont adopt une lgislation sur la neutralit du net, comprenant  la fois des interdictions absolues et des interdictions d'achat comme celle de l'Oregon, mais la plupart n'ont pas encore t adoptes, selon un rapport de la NCSL. Les gouverneurs des cinq tats que sont Hawa, le New Jersey, New York, le Montana et le Vermont, ont sign des ordres excutifs sur le sujet.

La procureure gnrale de l'Oregon, Ellen Rosenblum, s'est galement jointe  une coalition de 22 tats et du district de Columbia qui ont dpos une plainte en fvrier pour empcher les rgles fdrales de prendre effet.

Source : Katu

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les Dmocrates du Snat envisagent de lancer une procdure le 9 mai*
*pour forcer un vote sur la neutralit du Net * 

Avant dentrer dans le vif du sujet, il convient de passer brivement sur le CRA (Congressional Review Act). Comme son nom le suggre, le CRA est une loi qui habilite le Congrs  revoir, au moyen d'un processus lgislatif acclr, de nouveaux rglements fdraux publis par des organismes gouvernementaux et, par l'adoption d'une rsolution commune,  renverser un rglement. 

Une fois qu'une rgle est ainsi abroge, le CRA interdit galement la rmission de la rgle essentiellement sous la mme forme ou l'mission d'une nouvelle rgle qui est essentiellement la mme  sauf si la nouvelle loi est spcifiquement autorise par une loi promulgue aprs la date de la rsolution commune dsapprouvant la rgle originale  (5 US Code  801 (b) (2)). 

Il faut prciser que le Congrs dispose d'une fentre de temps qui dure 60 jours lgislatifs (c'est--dire, les jours de session du Congrs, plutt que de simples jours civils) pour dsapprouver une rgle donne par un vote  la majorit simple. Autrement, la rgle va entrer en vigueur  la fin de cette priode

Quelque jours aprs que la FCC (Federal Communication Commission) a publi dans le registre fdral (le 22 fvrier 2018) son plan pour mettre fin  la neutralit du net aux tats-Unis, le snateur dmocrate Edward J. Markey a prsent son CRA intitul  rsolution de dsapprobation , enclenchant ainsi un processus visant  dfaire le vote de la FCC.


Il a alors dclar sur Twitter le 27 fvrier 2018 :  Aujourd'hui, nous prsentons officiellement la rsolution CRA qui annulerait les actions de la FCC et rtablirait la #NetNeutralit.

 Et quand nous passerons ce vote au Snat, chacun de mes collgues devra rpondre  cette simple question : de quel ct tes-vous? #OneMoreVote  

Les dmocrates du Snat ont pu aligner 50 voix, en comptant celle du snateur Susan Collins (le seul snateur rpublicain  y avoir apport son soutien). Un nombre qui savre plus que suffisant pour forcer un vote sous la CRA, mme sil reste en dessous des 51 ncessaires pour faire passer la rsolution.

Dailleurs, comme Politico note, mme si le Snat venait  adopter la proposition du dmocrate, il est peu probable qu'elle soit adopte dans la Chambre des reprsentants ou quelle reoive le soutien du prsident Donald Trump.

Mais, pour le leader de la minorit au Snat, Chuck Schumer, ce combat va apporter de la visibilit  un problme qui trouvera un cho auprs des lecteurs plus jeunes et qui sont des utilisateurs avertis dinternet : 

 Nous sommes  la trane dans la lutte pour sauver la neutralit du net , a-t-il dclar dans un communiqu.  Bientt, le peuple amricain saura de quel ct sont les membres du Congrs : se battent-ils pour les grandes entreprises et les FAI ou pour dfendre les propritaires de petites entreprises, les entrepreneurs, les familles de la classe moyenne et les consommateurs de tous les jours ?  


Comme la dclar hier sur Twitter le snateur Edward Markey, la date du 9 mai a t retenue pour prsenter la ptition afin de forcer le vote qui pourrait dfaire la dcision de la FCC.

Cest galement la mme date quont choisis des militants du net et des sites comme Etsy, Tumblr, Postmates, Foursquare et Twilio pour commencer  afficher des  alertes rouges  afin de protester contre la dcision de FCC dabolir la neutralit du Net.

La campagne  Go Red  est dirige par BattleForTheNet.com, et est soutenue par des groupes tels que Demand Progress, Fight for the Future ou mme Free Press Action Fund.

La campagne vise  promouvoir la sensibilisation au vote et  encourager les lecteurs  inonder leurs reprsentants dappels tlphoniques et de courriels pour soutenir cette rsolution. La campagne en ligne dbutera donc le 9 mai lorsque la rsolution sera officiellement prsente au Snat et se poursuivra jusqu'au vote.

 Ce vote du Snat sera le moment le plus important pour la neutralit du Net depuis l'abrogation de la FCC , a dclar lundi Evan Greer, directeur adjoint de Fight for the Future.  Chaque utilisateur d'Internet, chaque start-up, chaque petite entreprise doit tre mobilis pour sonner l'alarme et sauver la neutralit du net . 

Plusieurs entreprises de technologie, comme Vimeo, Mozilla, Kickstarter, Foursquare et Etsy, ainsi que plusieurs procureurs gnraux des tats, ont dj intent des poursuites pour prserver les protections garanties par la neutralit du Net.

Sources : Politico, Alerte Rouge

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette action ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  USA : Washington devient le premier tat  restaurer la neutralit du Net, aprs l'adoption d'un projet de loi qui va entrer en vigueur le 6 juin
 ::fleche::  USA : 23 procureurs gnraux ainsi que Mozilla poursuivent  nouveau la FCC pour empcher l'abrogation de la neutralit du Net
 ::fleche::  Neutralit du net : l'Arcep identifie les terminaux mobiles comme tant l'un des maillons faibles d'un internet ouvert et propose des solutions

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Ltat de New York rejoint la Californie pour rtablir et renforcer la neutralit du Net,*
*la coalition gagne en intensit et dfie AT&T et les autres FAI*

La neutralit du Net est un principe qui exclut toute discrimination  l'gard de la source, de la destination ou du contenu de l'information transmise sur le rseau. Ainsi, ce principe garantit que les utilisateurs ne feront face  aucune gestion du trafic internet qui aurait pour effet de limiter ou amliorer leur accs aux applications et services distribus sur le rseau. Cette gestion discriminatoire des ressources internet est lapanage des fournisseurs daccs  Internet qui attribuent des privilges  certains utilisateurs ou services au dtriment des autres.

En effet, la loi sur la neutralit du Net a t adopte, le 26 fvrier 2015, par le rgulateur des communications amricain, la commission fdrale des communications (FCC), aprs des annes de dbats et dintense lobbying. Mais le 14 dcembre 2017, la FCC a vot pour une abrogation de cette loi en drglementant le secteur de la tlcommunication malgr la vague de contestation qua suscite cette dcision.


Les manifestants participent  un rassemblement de neutralit du Net dans un magasin Verizon le 7 dcembre 2017  New York

Parmi les contestataires de cette dcision d'abrogation, il y a ltat de New York qui,  travers son assemble lgislative, compte reproduire la stricte loi sur la neutralit du Net en cours dadoption en Californie, rejoignant ainsi cet tat dans la lutte pour la restauration de la loi abroge par le rgulateur fdral.

En effet, la Californie est alle au-del de la simple restauration de la neutralit telle que lavait prvue le rgulateur en 2015, cest--dire linterdiction de blocage, limitation et hirarchisation payante, pour introduire linterdiction des exemptions payantes qui pourraient dfavoriser des petites et moyennes entreprises et les consommateurs finaux.

Le snateur Brad Hoylman, qui conduit le projet  New York aurait mme prvu, de prsenter lintgralit du projet de la Californie conduit par le snateur Scott Wiener, le 1er mai 2018 dernier.

Le contraste est que ce projet est contest par des grands oprateurs comme AT&T, Verizon et autres Fournisseurs daccs  Internet, car sil est adopt, le projet de loi interdirait plusieurs de leurs programmes tels que les "donnes sponsorises" d'AT&T, les "donnes FreeBee" de Verizon et autres programmes similaires. Ces oprateurs comptent donc poursuivre les tats pour bloquer pareilles lois.

Il ny a pas que la Californie et ltat de New York qui sont engags dans cette lutte pour la protection des consommateurs. Washington et lOregon ont dj adopt des lois sur la neutralit du Net, mme si celles que prpare la Californie vont plus loin.

*Quelles sont les chances pour les tats de remporter ce bras de fer contre les FAI et la FCC ?*

En effet, selon ARSTECHNICA, les FAI veulent poursuivre les tats pour arrter le projet de loi port par la Californie et New York, et comptent sur la premption des tats dinstaurer leurs propres rgles de neutralit du Net, voque par la FCC lors de labrogation de la loi en question.

Loffensive des instigateurs du projet, Wiener et Hoylman,  contre leurs adversaires, consiste  convaincre les lgislateurs de plusieurs autres tats  adopter de telle loi afin de dcourager les FAI dans leur manuvre. Par ailleurs, le gouverneur de New York a dj sign un dcret visant  faire respecter la loi sur la neutralit du Net mme si elle ne sapplique quaux  FAI qui offrent des services aux agences gouvernementales. En outre, 20 autres tats amricains poursuivent la FCC afin de revenir sur sa dcision  dabrogation de la neutralit, selon lagence. La lutte se prolonge au congrs o les dmocrates tentent de rtablir les rgles sur le principe de neutralit du Net.  cet effet, il est prvu le dpt dune ptition, le 9 mai, afin de forcer un vote pour sauver la neutralit du Net.

[B]Source :dslreports, independente 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ladoption de la loi sur la neutralit du Net ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de son abrogation intervenue 2 ans et 9 mois seulement aprs son adoption ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la poursuite que prvoient les FAI ?

 ::fleche::   votre avis, quel serait laboutissement de cette poursuite si elle est engage ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Neutralit du Net : certains tats comme la Californie planchent sur des projets de loi
 ::fleche::  USA : Washington devient le premier tat  restaurer la neutralit du Net
 ::fleche::  Neutralit du Net : les lus europens font pression sur leurs collgues aux USA

----------


## Mdinoc

Le titre actuel du thread est      "Les *Dmocrates* du Snat envisagent de lancer une procdure le 9 mai *contre la neutralit du net*"; je pense qu'il y a une erreur, vu que le parti dmocrate est (du moins officiellement) contre la _suppression_ de la neutralit du net...

----------


## Stan Adkens

*USA : les snateurs dmocrates pourront-ils restaurer la neutralit du Net le 12 juin ?*
*Une ptition et une grande campagne sur le Web pour soutenir la cause*


Rappelons que la Commission Fdrale des Communications (FCC) des USA, dirige par un fervent opposant  la neutralit du Net, a abrog, en dcembre 2017, la loi sur la neutralit du Net vote en fvrier 2015. Cette abrogation a drglement, par la mme occasion, le secteur des tlcommunications  large bande  la grande satisfaction des grands fournisseurs daccs  Internet. Mais cette dcision dabrogation ne fait pas lhumanit aux USA. 

En effet, une rsolution CRA a t dpose, depuis le mois de fvrier, par les snateurs dmocrates dans le but de faire annuler l'ordonnance de la Commission Fdrale des Communications. Pour information, la Congressional Review Act (CRA) est une loi qui habilite le Congrs  rviser un nouveau rglement fdral publi par un organisme gouvernemental et, par l'adoption d'une rsolution commune,  annuler ce rglement.

Le Snat doit donc voter sur la rsolution CRA pour dcider du sort de la neutralit du Net. C'est pour forcer le Snat  voter qu'une ptition a t dpose hier par les snateurs dmocrates. Cinquante sur les 100 snateurs amricains se sont engags pour la cause du maintien de la neutralit du Net et ont sign la ptition. Il s'agit des 47 dmocrates et des 2 indpendants qui se runissent avec eux, ainsi qu'un snateur, Susan Collins. La rvocation de l'ordonnance de la FCC passerait plus facilement si un autre snateur rpublicain se joignait  la dfense de la neutralit du Net. Les dmocrates continuent leur lobbying jusquau 12 juin 2018, date du vote, afin dobtenir la majorit qui pourrait faire passer la rsolution CRA.

*Les soutiens des dmocrates*

Certains snateurs rpublicains seraient favorables pour la rvocation de labrogation et pourraient sajouter aux 50 pour faire une majorit.

Des services en ligne tels que Reddit, Tinder, Mozilla, OK Cupidon, GitHub, Tumblr, Etsy, Pornhub, Foursquare, Match.com, et des milliers d'autres sites prvoient de participer   lAlerte Rouge  pour la neutralit du Net. Il sagit dun mouvement densemble men par des acteurs qui sont tous favorables au maintien de la neutralit du Net. Les militants sur Internet, les grandes socits Web, les forums en ligne et les petites entreprises se prparent   passer au rouge  dans le cadre de la campagne Alerte Rouge pour la neutralit du Net. Lobjectif est de susciter des appels et des courriels auprs des lgislateurs dans le cadre du vote imminent du Snat pour faire passer ou annuler l'abrogation de la neutralit du Net de la FCC, largement impopulaire. Cette campagne web pourrait susciter dautres soutiens pour les dmocrates.


*La riposte contre la mobilisation pour la neutralit du net*

Mais dans le camp de ceux qui sont en faveur de labrogation de la neutralit, le lobbying continue. Les grandes socits de tlcommunication telle quAT&T, Verizon et autres grands FAI se prononcent contre le projet des dmocrates. 

Le snateur John Thune a crit  CNBC pour se prononcer sur la question :  je soutiens la neutralit du Net.   Ne laissons pas le thtre politique ruiner un accord bipartisan . Le snateur a dit, galement, dans ce mme ditorial :  Plutt que de voter pour les rgles du 21e sicle pour protger Internet, nous allons voter sur le fait de regarder en arrire et de rappliquer les rgles destines  l'ancien systme tlphonique Ma 'Bell  l'Internet moderne.   lire ces propos, il est clair que la tche ne sera pas facile pour les dmocrates pour faire passer cette rsolution.

*Source :* benton,battleforthenet, cnbc

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que dautres snateurs rpublicains rejoindrons le camp dmocrate en faveur de la neutralit du net ?
 ::fleche::  selon vous, la neutralit du net sera-t-elle restaure ou abolie dfinitivement ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  USA: Trump choisit un fervent opposant  la neutralit du Net pour diriger la FCC, Il s'agit du rpublicain Ajit Pai
 ::fleche::  Neutralit du Net : certains tats comme la Californie planchent sur des projets de loi, pour maintenir ce principe au sein de leurs  frontires

----------


## Blondelle Mlina

*USA : la FCC confirme que les rgles de neutralit du Net seront supprimes en juin*
* moins que le Congrs vote pour annuler son ordonnance*

Plus tt en avril 2017, aprs avoir contribu  la suppression des rgles de protection de la vie prive des Amricains sur Internet, le prsident de la commission fdrale des communications (FCC), Ajit Pai, s'en est pris  la neutralit du Net. Cette dernire qui est pourtant un principe fondateur d'Internet. Elle garantit en effet que les oprateurs tlcoms ne discriminent pas les communications de leurs utilisateurs, mais demeurent de simples transmetteurs d'informations. Ce principe permet  tous les utilisateurs, quelles que soient leurs ressources, d'accder au mme rseau dans son entier. Elle vise  assurer un Internet libre et ouvert et  donner aux consommateurs un accs rationnel aux services du web. En dcembre dernier, la FCC avait commenc  abroger les rgles d'Internet ouvert qu'elle-mme avait tablies en 2015 sous la gouvernance de Barack Obama ; des rgles qui empchaient les fournisseurs de bloquer ou de ralentir l'accs au contenu ou de facturer davantage les consommateurs pour certains contenus. 

Rcemment, la FCC a confirm que les rgles de neutralit du Net prendront officiellement fin autour du 11 juin et de nouveaux rglements imposeront aux fournisseurs d'accs  Internet (FAI) une nouvelle faon dont les consommateurs pourront accder  Internet. Cette dcision peut nanmoins tre annule si laction actuellement mene par les snateurs dmocrates aboutit. En effet, une rsolution CRA a t dpose, depuis le mois de fvrier, par les snateurs dmocrates dans le but de faire annuler l'ordonnance de la Commission Fdrale des Communications. Pour information, la Congressional Review Act (CRA) est une loi qui habilite le Congrs  rviser un nouveau rglement fdral publi par un organisme gouvernemental et, par l'adoption d'une rsolution commune,  annuler ce rglement.

Le Snat doit donc voter sur la rsolution CRA pour dcider du sort de la neutralit du Net. Pour forcer le Snat  voter, une ptition a t lance il y a deux jours par les snateurs dmocrates. Cinquante sur les 100 snateurs amricains se sont engags pour la cause du maintien de la neutralit du Net et ont sign la ptition. Des services en ligne tels que Reddit, Tinder, Mozilla, OK Cupidon, GitHub, Tumblr, Etsy, Pornhub, Foursquare, Match.com, et des milliers d'autres sites prvoient galement de participer  une campagne sur Internet pour soutenir la mme cause.


Mais si la dcision de la FCC venait  tre effective, elle ne ravira pas bon nombre de personnes. Dj mme qu'elle est encore en chantier, beaucoup se montrent rticents. L'industrie du jeu vido a rejoint la lutte pour prserver la neutralit du Net. Elle a conscience que sans la neutralit du net, l'exprience de jeu en ligne serait compromise. 

Au nom de la Silicon Valley en 2017, Michael Beckerman, le PDG d'Internet Association, organisation qui reprsente les entreprises de la Silicon Valley, y compris Amazon, Facebook, Google, Microsoft, Twitter et une trentaine d'autres entreprises de l'Internet, avait exhort la FCC  prserver les rgles de neutralit du Net adoptes en 2015.

 Lindustrie de lInternet est unanime dans sa conviction que la neutralit du Net prserve lexprience du consommateur, la saine concurrence, et linnovation en ligne. En dautres termes, les rgles existantes de la neutralit du Net devraient tre appliques et maintenues intactes , a crit le PDG dInternet Association, dans une lettre ouverte adresse  la FCC. Il estime que les rgles actuelles sont essentielles pour un Internet libre et ouvert. Mais la FCC semblait et semble encore aujourd'hui trs ferme sur sa position. 

Attendons de voir ce qui se passera le 11 juin.

Sources : FFTF, REUTERS

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que c'est en vain que les partisans de la neutralit du Net mnent ce combat contre la FCC ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  USA : la Silicon Valley exhorte le prsident de la FCC  prserver la neutralit du Net, qui se trouve  nouveau menace avec une initiative en cours
 ::fleche::  USA : l'industrie du jeu vido rejoint la lutte pour prserver la neutralit du Net, sans laquelle l'exprience de jeu en ligne serait compromise
 ::fleche::  USA : Donald Trump autorise les FAI  vendre l'historique Web des internautes sans leur consentement, quelles solutions pour les Amricains ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le Snat vote en faveur d'un retour  la neutralit du Net,*
*la proposition de loi doit maintenant tre valide par la Chambre des reprsentants * 

Le CRA (Congressional Review Act), comme son nom le suggre, est une loi qui habilite le Congrs  revoir, au moyen d'un processus lgislatif acclr, de nouveaux rglements fdraux publis par des organismes gouvernementaux et, par l'adoption d'une rsolution commune,  renverser un rglement. 

Une fois qu'une rgle est ainsi abroge, le CRA interdit galement la rmission de la rgle essentiellement sous la mme forme ou l'mission d'une nouvelle rgle qui est essentiellement la mme  sauf si la nouvelle loi est spcifiquement autorise par une loi promulgue aprs la date de la rsolution commune dsapprouvant la rgle originale  (5 US Code  801 (b) (2)). 

Il faut prciser que le Congrs dispose d'une fentre de temps qui dure 60 jours lgislatifs (c'est--dire, les jours de session du Congrs, plutt que de simples jours civils) pour dsapprouver une rgle donne par un vote  la majorit simple. Autrement, la rgle va entrer en vigueur  la fin de cette priode

Cest  ce pouvoir qua fait appel le snateur dmocrate Edward J. Markey pour enclencher un processus visant  dfaire le vote de la FCC qui a dcid dabroger la neutralit du Net en dcembre dernier. Il a reu suffisamment de signature pour obliger le Snat  se pencher  nouveau sur la question et  voter.


Un vote qui a finalement eu lieu mercredi ; le Snat a opt de rtablir les protections garanties par la neutralit du Net  52 voix contre 47 (et une abstention). En vertu du CRA, comme nous lavons prcis plus haut, seule la majorit est ncessaire pour adopter une loi. Avec le snateur rpublicain John McCain actuellement hospitalis et tous les dmocrates qui se sont montr en faveur de ce rtablissement, le vote dun seul rpublicain aurait t dcisif. Les snateurs Susan Collins, John Kennedy et Lisa Murkowski se sont tous dsolidariss de leurs collgues rpublicains et, par leurs votes, ont valid la rsolution.

Pour le chef de la majorit au Snat, Mitch McConnell,  cette rsolution nous mne dans la mauvaise direction . Selon lui, il sagit l dune tentative partisane de rgler une question de campagne. Toutefois, McConnell ne sest pas attard sur les raisons pour lesquelles il s'oppose aux protections de la neutralit du Net.

De leurs cts, les dmocrates ont tent de rfuter certaines allgations concernant des problmes affects  la neutralit du Net. Le snateur Marie Cantwell, par exemple, sest oppos  lide selon lequel les protections de la neutralit du rseau ralentissaient l'investissement dans les rseaux : 

 Dans l'anne qui a suivi la mise en place de la rgle, l'ensemble de l'industrie montre que les dpenses en immobilisations totales ont augment de plus de 550 millions de dollars par rapport  l'investissement de l'anne prcdente. Par exemple, dans son rapport sur les rsultats de 2017, Comcast, le plus important fournisseur de services  large bande du pays, a constat que ses dpenses en immobilisations augmentaient de 7,5% et qu'elle continuait de dployer sur des plateformes comme X1 et les passerelles sans fil. De mme, AT & T a dpens 22 milliards de dollars en investissements de capitaux de 20 milliards de dollars par rapport  l'anne prcdente. En fait, l'anne 2016 reprsente le saut le plus important de l'industrie des rseaux  large bande depuis 1999 . 

D'autres dmocrates ont longuement parl de l'importance de la neutralit du Net pour les mdias locaux, les interventions d'urgence, les utilisateurs ruraux, les personnes dfavorises et les petites entreprises. Le snateur Ron Wyden a soulign que la fin de la neutralit du Net aura un impact direct sur les consommateurs et les services qu'ils choisissent d'utiliser, comme le streaming vido en ligne et les jeux vido.  Il n'y a pas de vote que ce corps va prendre en 2018 qui aura un impact plus direct sur les portefeuilles des Amricains que celui qui va se passer dans quelques heures , avait alors insist Wyden.

Le vote d'hier signifie que la proposition peut dsormais aller  la Chambre des reprsentants o les dmocrates devront convaincre les 25 rpublicains de soutenir la neutralit du net pour que la mesure passe - et ils ont jusqu'au mois de janvier de l'anne prochaine pour le faire.

Sources : Snat, C-SPAN

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  USA : Washington devient le premier tat  restaurer la neutralit du Net, aprs l'adoption d'un projet de loi qui va entrer en vigueur le 6 juin
 ::fleche::  USA : 23 procureurs gnraux ainsi que Mozilla poursuivent  nouveau la FCC pour empcher l'abrogation de la neutralit du Net
 ::fleche::  Neutralit du net : l'Arcep identifie les terminaux mobiles comme tant l'un des maillons faibles d'un internet ouvert et propose des solutions
 ::fleche::  USA : la Silicon Valley exhorte le prsident de la FCC  prserver la neutralit du Net, qui se trouve  nouveau menace avec une initiative en cours
 ::fleche::  USA : l'industrie du jeu vido rejoint la lutte pour prserver la neutralit du Net, sans laquelle l'exprience de jeu en ligne serait compromise

----------


## tomlev

Tiens, enfin une bonne nouvelle dans ce pays de dingues...

----------


## Mdinoc

La Chambre sous contrle rpublicain n'approuvera jamais, mais au moins a donnera des munitions aux candidats Reprsentants dmocrates pour les mid-terms...

----------


## LSMetag

Une chose est importante : les acteurs

Qui est contre la Neutralit du Net ? Les oprateurs tlcoms et Trump
Qui est pour ? : Les GAFA, la Silicon Valley, les fournisseurs de contenu en ligne, les associations d'utilisateurs, les utilisateurs,...

La chambre des reprsentants va avoir beaucoup de regards braqus sur elle. Va-t-elle prendre le risque, surtout quand il y a des objectifs politiques, de se mettre  dos autant d'acteurs ?

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Il aurait fallu prciser "Snat amricain" dans le titre.
Car c'est un peu ambigu j'ai  cru  une actu franaise avant de lire l'article.

A moins que les US imposent leurs lois au reste du monde

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le Snat de l'tat de Californie se prononce en faveur d'un projet de loi qui rtablit la neutralit du net,*
*au grand regret de l'industrie du haut dbit * 

Le projet de loi du snateur Scott Wiener (D-San Francisco) visant  rtablir la neutralit du net a t adopt hier par le Snat de l'tat de Californie, rapprochant la Californie des mesures de protection de la neutralit mises en place par la Federal Communications Commission sous le prsident Obama en 2015. Ces protections ont t abroges par la FCC sous le prsident Trump en dcembre 2017.

Le projet de loi du Snat 822, qui a t adopt par un vote de 23-12, va dsormais pass au niveau de l'Assemble, qui est en majorit dmocrate, pour tre examin. Les audiences du comit de l'Assemble vont dbuter en juin et l'Assemble a jusqu fin aot pour se prononcer en faveur ou contre le projet.

 Aujourd'hui, le Snat de l'Etat a fait un grand pas en avant vers la rinstauration de la neutralit du Net en Californie , a dclar le Snateur Wiener.  Quand la FCC de Donald Trump a dtruit les protections de la neutralit du Net de l're Obama, nous avons dit que nous allions intervenir pour nous assurer que les rsidents de la Californie soient protgs contre la manipulation de leur accs internet. Je tiens  remercier l'norme coalition de base qui lutte avec acharnement pour aider  faire passer le SB 822 et protger ainsi un internet libre et ouvert. Nous avons beaucoup plus de travail pour faire adopter ce projet de loi  l'Assemble, mais c'est une victoire majeure dans notre combat pour rtablir la neutralit du net en Californie . 

Fondamentalement, le SB 822 affirme que le rle des fournisseurs de services Internet (FSI) est de fournir un accs neutre  Internet et non de choisir les gagnants et les perdants en dcidant (sur la base de paiements financiers ou autres) quels sites ou applications sera facile ou difficile d'accs, lequel aura un accs rapide ou lent, et lequel sera entirement bloqu.

Spcifiquement, la norme SB 822 interdit toute pratique qui entrave ou manipule l'accs des consommateurs  Internet pour favoriser certains types de contenu, de services ou d'appareils par rapport  d'autres. Cela comprend l'interdiction de bloquer ou d'acclrer ou de ralentir les donnes privilgies, la priorisation paye, les services de facturation (entreprises, organismes sans but lucratif, organismes gouvernementaux, organismes de dfense des droits, etc.), les frais d'accs  certains consommateurs et les pratiques de discrimination conomique. qui faussent le choix du consommateur.


La norme SB 822 interdit galement les pratiques commerciales trompeuses et promulgue des exigences de divulgation strictes pour mieux informer les consommateurs. La norme SB 822 exige que tout fournisseur de services Internet qui contracte avec l'tat de Californie, reoit des subventions d'infrastructure publique pour construire un service  large bande, demande ou dtient une franchise d'tat pour un service vido, doit se conformer  ces normes.

Un lobby, dans lequel figurait AT&T, sest prononc contre ce projet de loi lors de l'audition du comit le mois dernier, faisant valoir que le projet de loi  va bien au-del  des rgles qui avaient alors t tablies par la FCC de lre Obama. Mais le Snat  la majorit dmocrate n'a visiblement pas t dcourag par les arguments de l'industrie du haut dbit et sest prononc en faveur de cette proposition.

Le projet de loi de Wiener a reu le soutien de trois anciens commissaires de la FCC, dont l'ancien prsident Tom Wheeler, des dizaines de petites entreprises, syndicats, des groupes d'intrt public tels que l'Electronic Frontier Foundation, du procureur gnral de l'tat, Xavier Becerra, des maires de Los Angeles, de San Francisco, d'Oakland, de San Jose, de Sacramento et d'autres villes.

Un projet de loi similaire est  l'tude  la lgislature de New York.

L'une des grandes proccupations des partisans de la neutralit de l'internet est de savoir si l'industrie du haut dbit sera capable de bloquer les rgles de neutralit de l'Etat dans le systme judiciaire. Les FAI argumenteront que les tats sont prempts par la dcision de la FCC d'liminer les rgles nationales de neutralit du net. Mais la dcision de la FCC de restreindre sa propre autorit sur le haut dbit pourrait donner aux tats la possibilit d'imposer des rglements protgeant leurs rsidents.

Source : Snat de Californie

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  USA : Washington devient le premier tat  restaurer la neutralit du Net, aprs l'adoption d'un projet de loi qui va entrer en vigueur le 6 juin
 ::fleche::  USA : 23 procureurs gnraux ainsi que Mozilla poursuivent  nouveau la FCC pour empcher l'abrogation de la neutralit du Net
 ::fleche::  Neutralit du net : l'Arcep identifie les terminaux mobiles comme tant l'un des maillons faibles d'un internet ouvert et propose des solutions
 ::fleche::  USA : la Silicon Valley exhorte le prsident de la FCC  prserver la neutralit du Net, qui se trouve  nouveau menace avec une initiative en cours
 ::fleche::  USA : l'industrie du jeu vido rejoint la lutte pour prserver la neutralit du Net, sans laquelle l'exprience de jeu en ligne serait compromise

----------


## Jiji66

Sachant que l'Europe n'est qu'un utilisateur et n'a aucun moyen de dcisionnel; A quand un contre pouvoir genre "Internet Europen" pour viter dtre  la mercie d'une dcision politique Amricaine ?

----------


## Marco46

A la merci de quoi ? Ils sont chez eux ils peuvent ce qu'ils veulent sur leurs rseaux non ?

Je comprends pas ta remarque ...

----------


## Jiji66

> A la merci de quoi ? Ils sont chez eux ils peuvent ce qu'ils veulent sur leurs rseaux non ?
> 
> Je comprends pas ta remarque ...


C'est simple, les GAFAM ont une importance conomique que je qualifie d'importante (je suis gentils), la quasi totalit des transferts bancaires internationaux (mme intra-europens) se font  travers les rseaux "Mastercard" , "Visa", "Maestro", "American Express" ou autres ... Tous Amricains. L'crasante majorit des 13 serveurs DNS primaires du Web sont exploits par des socit Amricaine.

Si la neutralit du Web est supprime, la qualit du service dpendra de combien je suis prt  payer pour ou des opinions positives ou ngatives que j'ai sur tel ou telle entit qui contrle mon accs  l'Internet.

Cas concret : 
-les Amricain aurons leurs transactions bancaires traites prioritairement et les autres en verra si on en a le temps, particulirement si a vient de l'Iran.
-Les requtes DNS seront prioritairement envoyes aux citoyens Amricains.
-Les GAFAM offrirons des services plus rapides  ceux qui payent ou achtent plus.
-etc... la liste des possibilits ne dpend que de l'immagination humaine.

Donc oui, je pense que c'est un problme d'avoir un Web quasi exclusivement contrle par une seule entit politique.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Neutralit du Net : le systme de commentaires de la FCC a-t-il t victime de DDoS ?*
*Ou est-ce une ruse pour ne pas recevoir les avis des Amricains ?*

En approche de la date dabrogation de la loi sur la neutralit du Net, qui tait prvue pour le 14 dcembre 2017, les partisans de cette loi se faisaient entendre par plusieurs moyens et par le biais de divers mdias afin de faire chouer le projet de la FCC. 

Cest dans ce cadre que le comdien John Oliver, animateur de _Last Week Tonight_ de _HBO_, a dirig son auditoire pour inonder l'agence de commentaires soutenant la neutralit du net. Le systme de la FCC a t submerg dans la nuit du 7 mai 2017. Immdiatement aprs, l'agence a prtendu que le systme de commentaire avait t dlibrment altr en raison d'une srie d'attaques distribues par dni de service (DDoS). Cependant, les partisans de la neutralit du Net ntaient pas de cet avis. Ils ont accus l'agence dinventer une attaque afin de retirer le systme en ligne de sorte  viter les commentaires, selon Gizmodo.

Pour rappel, une attaque DDoS (attaque par dni de service distribu) est une attaque informatique ayant pour but de rendre indisponible un service, d'empcher les utilisateurs lgitimes d'un service de l'utiliser.

Gizmodo rapporte galement quen 2014, le systme s'est galement plant aprs que le mme comdien Oliver avait ordonn  ses tlspectateurs d'accder au site Web de la FCC en 2014 pour des commentaires. Le serveur de la FCC (La FCC tait  l'poque prside par le dmocrate Tom Wheeler) na pas support le trafic Internet engendr par les commentaires, selon lagence. Par ailleurs, le problme tait dautant plus srieux que le logiciel du systme tait obsolte. Mais lagence na pas fait de commentaires pour blmer quelques causes que ce soit, ni fait de dclaration  ce propos, selon Gizmodo.

Cependant, larrt des serveurs de commentaires de mai 2017, pendant que la FCC est sous la prsidence dAjit Pai, a suscit beaucoup de commentaires, de dclarations officieuses ainsi quune multitude de mails de la part de la FCC, afin de rependre linformation dune prtendue attaque de dni de service (DDoS), selon Gizmodo.

Alors qu'elle luttait contre une fausse cyberattaque au printemps dernier, la FCC a dlibrment tromp plusieurs organisations de presse, choisissant de nourrir les journalistes de fausses informations, tout en les dcourageant de contester l'histoire officielle de l'agence.

Des courriels internes passs en revue par Gizmodo exposent les efforts de l'agence pour contrer la rumeur selon laquelle les hauts responsables ont fabriqu une cyberattaque, cense expliquer les problmes techniques qui affligent le systme de commentaires de la FCC dans le cadre d'une proposition controverse pour supprimer les rgles fdrales de neutralit du net.

Toutefois, la FCC a t incapable de fournir les preuves dune telle attaque ni aux journalistes ni aux lgislateurs amricains qui ont demand  les voir. Au lieu de cela, l'agence se contentait de mener une campagne discrte pour soutenir son histoire de cyberattaque avec l'aide de reporters daffinit et dupes, a rapport Gizmodo.

Selon les courriels dtenus par Gizmodo, les responsables ont doucement produit un compte rendu fallacieux de la suppose attaque et ont fait comprendre aux journalistes que le systme avait dj fait lobjet de pareille attaque.  Il y a eu un vnement DDoS juste aprs la vido de John Oliver en 2014 , a dclar un officiel  des journalistes  FedScoop, selon des courriels passs en revue par Gizmodo.


Ajit Pai, prsident de la FCC
David Bray, qui tait dj au poste de Directeur de linformation lors du premier incident sur le systme, a assur aux journalistes, dans une srie d'changes officieux, qu'une attaque DDoS avait eu lieu trois ans plus tt, en  dclarant que le Prsident de la FCC dalors, Wheeler, l'avait dissimul afin dviter dinciter probablement les malveillants.

Aussitt, cette dclaration a t dmentie, par Gigi Sohn, ancien conseiller du prsident Wheeler :  C'est faux ,  Nous ne voulions pas le dire parce que Bray n'avait aucune preuve concrte qu'il s'agissait d'une attaque DDoS. Juste comme la deuxime fois.  Plusieurs autres sources, y compris un fournisseur de scurit qui travaillait sur le systme de commentaires  l'poque, ont rfut linformation dont Bray a t  lorigine.

Par ailleurs,  L'quipe de scurit tait d'accord pour dire que cet vnement n'tait pas une attaque , a dclar  Gizmodo l'ancien responsable de la scurit de la FCC en 2014.  L'quipe de scurit n'a produit aucun rapport suggrant qu'il s'agissait d'une attaque. L'quipe de scurit n'a pu identifier aucun dossier ou preuve indiquant que ce type d'attaque s'est produit comme dcrit par Bray.  Sohn a appuy cette dclaration et  deux autres sources anonymes lont confirme.

Une autre intervention est venue confirmer lopposition aux mensonges des responsables de la FCC :  Je n'ai vu aucune preuve d'une attaque DDoS contre le systme de commentaires de la FCC , a dclar la commissaire de la FCC, Jessica Rosenworcel,  Gizmodo.  Mais j'ai vu des millions d'Amricains crire  la FCC pour mettre fin  son effort malencontreux pour faire reculer la neutralit du net. Il est temps pour l'agence d'tre  la hauteur de ce qui s'est vraiment pass. 

Bray a t aid dans la dsinformation par Mark Wigfield, directeur adjoint des relations avec les mdias de la FCC, qui a emmen des journaux  crit de faux messages au sujet de laffaire.  Des attaques DDoS similaires ont eu lieu en 2014 aprs lpisode John Oliver  a crit Politico. Wall Street Journal indique que lagence  a galement rvl que l'mission de 2014 avait galement t suivie d'attaques DDoS . 

L'affirmation de Bray selon laquelle Wheeler savait que des attaques DDoS avaient eu lieu, mais l'avait cach au public  par souci de copie , est une allgation qui n'a jamais t rendue publique. Le message apparat dans un brouillon d'un billet de blog crit par Bray au nom du prsident Pai. Il semble n'avoir jamais t publi en ligne. Une ligne de l'bauche dit :  Cela s'est pass en 2014, mais  l'poque nous avons choisi de ne pas parler des programmes automatiss refusant le service au systme de commentaires puisque nous ne voulions pas inviter dautres malveillants. 

 Par ailleurs, si le serveur de commentaire fut sur une machine ddie en 2014, il tait hberg dans un cloud en mai 2017.

Afin de renforcer sa suppose attaque DDoS de 2017, l'agence a dclar avoir dtect  des modles de perturbations qui montrent un comportement anormal en dehors d'une vague de lobbying , qui incluait un  niveau extrmement lev de trafic bas sur le cloud atypique  dirig vers l'interface API du systme de commentaires.  D'aprs notre analyse des rapports, nous pensons que ces programmes de robots automatiss semblaient tre bass sur le cloud et ne pas tre associs  des adresses IP gnralement lies  des dposants humains individuels , a dclar l'agence. 

Lagence na fourni aucune preuve. Elle dclare que le FBI a refus denquter sur laffaire prtextant que lincident ntait pas majeur. Les seuls documents acquis par American Oversight en vertu de la Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) ont t produits dans un procs intent par le journaliste de BuzzFeed Kevin Collier, pour expurgations devant les tribunaux.

*Source :* Gizmodo

*Et vous* ? 

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette histoire impliquant le systme informatique de la FCC, une institution publique ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la manipulation des systmes publics  des fins personnelles ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la presse qui relaie des informations sans rechercher des preuves ? 

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  USA : la FCC vote pour entamer le processus de suppression de la neutralit du Net, la priode des commentaires publics dsormais ouverte
 ::fleche::  USA : la FCC va publier son ordonnance de suppression des rgles de neutralit du Net cette semaine, mais il est encore possible de l'annuler

----------


## Kapeutini

Bravo, 
tout faire pour contrer les dcisions Trumpiennes 
si cela continue ainsi, il va y avoir deux amriques , une guerre de secession II :-)
Les tats loosers suiveurs de Trump et les tats qui innovent et nous patent 
comme la californie, l'tat de washington par exemple.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*USA : la neutralit du Net est officiellement abolie*
*Les oprateurs de tlcommunications vont-ils dj passer  l'action ?*

*En principe, le 11 juin marque la fin de la neutralit du Net aux USA*

Le lundi 11 juin 2018, la neutralit du Net prend officiellement fin aux tats-Unis, rsultat du vote de trois voix contre deux qui a lieu au sein de la Federal Communications Commission (FCC), en dcembre 2017. Dirig et contrl par les rpublicains, la FCC a dcid d'annuler les rgles US interdisant aux fournisseurs de services Internet de bloquer, de ralentir l'accs ou de facturer davantage pour certains contenus. 

La fin de ce principe fondateur d'Internet ouvre donc la voie  davantage de libert pour les oprateurs de tlcommunications. Ces derniers seront libres de traiter le trafic Internet comme ils le souhaitent, selon la source, la destination ou le contenu de l'information transmise sur le rseau, et donc libres de crer un Internet  deux voies ; des pratiques que ladministration Obama avait bannies avec les rgles qu'elle a adoptes en fvrier 2015.


Depuis la publication de l'ordonnance de la FCC dans le journal officiel du gouvernement fdral amricain, des initiatives ont t prises au Congrs et par les dfenseurs des liberts numriques afin restaurer la neutralit du Net. C'est le cas par exemple d'une rsolution CRA qui a t dpose, depuis le mois de fvrier, par les snateurs dmocrates. Pour information, la Congressional Review Act (CRA) est une loi qui habilite le Congrs  rviser un nouveau rglement fdral publi par un organisme gouvernemental et, par l'adoption d'une rsolution commune,  annuler ce rglement.  la mi-mai, le Snat amricain a vot la rsolution pour annuler la dcision de la FCC, en attendant que la Chambre des reprsentants -  o les rpublicains dtiennent une plus grande majorit - fasse de mme. Aprs, le vote serait encore soumis  un veto probable du prsident Donald Trump qui est favorable  la suppression des rgles de neutralit du Net.

  partir du 11 juin, les fournisseurs daccs  Internet comme Comcast pourront lgalement censurer des sites, bloquer des applications et des services, et nous faire payer plus cher pour accder  du contenu en ligne , avait dplor le site de Battle for the Net, alors qu'il appelait les Amricains  contacter leurs reprsentants. 

Le vote de la Chambre des reprsentants devait tre fait avant le 11 juin, date prvue pour l'abolition officielle des rgles de neutralit du Net de l're Obama. Mais du ct des reprsentants amricains, aucun vote n'a t fait ou mme prvu. Faute de raction de leur part, la neutralit du Net prend officiellement aujourd'hui... en thorie. 

*Mais qu'en est-il de la ralit ?*

D'une part, on ne devrait pas voir immdiatement une suppression de la neutralit du Net.  LInternet tel que nous le connaissons ne va pas soudainement disparatre , estime Battle for the Net. C'est galement ce que pense l'Union amricaine pour les liberts civiles (ACLU).  Le plus malin pour [les oprateurs de tlcom] serait dliminer la neutralit du Net lentement, petit  petit, en esprant que les consommateurs ne remarquent rien et cessent de sy intresser , explique Chad Marlow, un reprsentant de lACLU.   partir du 11 juin, on doit sattendre  ce que les FAI ne fassent rien. Ensuite, aprs avoir laiss passer un peu de temps, ils brandiront leur inaction comme une preuve que nous avions tort de ne pas leur faire confiance , dit-il.  Et avant mme quon ne sen rende compte, lInternet libre et ouvert auquel nous croyons aura disparu. 

D'autre part, certains tats ont dcid de manire unilatrale de restaurer la neutralit du Net. Ce fut le cas de Washington, qui a t suivi par l'tat de l'Oregon. New York et la Californie y travaillent galement. Et bien d'autres tats pourraient en faire de mme, quand on sait que les procureurs gnraux de 23 tats amricains ont attaqu la FCC en justice aprs la publication de son ordonnance au journal officiel du gouvernement amricain.

Sources : Battle for the Net, Blog ACLU

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous qu'il devrait se passer  partir du 11 juin ?
 ::fleche::  Les oprateurs de tlcommunications vont-ils dj passer  l'action ?
 ::fleche::  Les internautes amricains vont-ils ressentir les effets de l'ordonnance de la FCC ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Neutralit du Net : le systme de commentaires de la FCC a-t-il t victime de DDoS ou est-ce une ruse pour ne pas recevoir les avis des Amricains ?
 ::fleche::  USA : le Snat de Californie se prononce en faveur d'un projet de loi qui rtablit la neutralit du net, au grand regret de l'industrie du haut dbit
 ::fleche::  USA : l'industrie du jeu vido rejoint la lutte pour prserver la neutralit du Net, sans laquelle l'exprience de jeu en ligne serait compromise
 ::fleche::  Neutralit du net : des groupes reprsentant les FAI ont apport leur soutien en faveur de la FCC devant les tribunaux pour abolir ce principe
 ::fleche::  USA : l'Oregon devient le second tat  restaurer la neutralit du Net, aprs l'adoption d'un projet de loi qui va entrer en vigueur le 6 juin

----------


## xav67

Une bien triste nouvelle...
Heureusement que la neutralit du net est garantie en Europe mais, quand on voit  quelle vitesse le vent a tourn aux USA je pense qu'on est en droit de s'inquiter.
J'espre que a ne va pas donner d'ides  d'autres dirigeants.

----------


## VivienD

> [...]
> Heureusement que la neutralit du net est garantie en Europe mais, quand on voit  quelle vitesse le vent a tourn aux USA je pense qu'on est en droit de s'inquiter.
> J'espre que a ne va pas donner d'ides  d'autres dirigeants.


On en parle, de la rforme europenne des droits d'auteur qui sera soumise au vote le 20 et 21 juin?

C'est certes hilarant de taper sur les tats-Unis d'Amrique ds que l'occasion se prsente, mais s'adonner  de l'anti-amricanisme primaire sur fond d'eurocentrisme dogmatique et aveugle est aussi puril que dltre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On en parle, de la rforme europenne des droits d'auteur qui sera soumise au vote le 20 et 21 juin?
> 
> C'est certes hilarant de taper sur les tats-Unis d'Amrique ds que l'occasion se prsente, mais s'adonner  de l'anti-amricanisme primaire sur fond d'eurocentrisme dogmatique et aveugle est aussi puril que dltre.


Oui, enfin, ce sont 2 sujets qui n'ont que peu de rapport entre eux. En Europe, cette loi (enfin ces lois, puisque cela devra tre transcris dans chaque pays de l'UE), est une censure d'tats. Aux USA, c'est l'tat qui donne la possibilit  des compagnie prive de censurer des pans entier du net, sur simple dcision, purement conomique, peut-tre idologique  terme. 

a n'est pas la mme chose.

----------


## VivienD

> Oui, enfin, ce sont 2 sujets qui n'ont que peu de rapport entre eux. En Europe, cette loi (enfin ces lois, puisque cela devra tre transcris dans chaque pays de l'UE), est une censure d'tats. Aux USA, c'est l'tat qui donne la possibilit  des compagnie prive de censurer des pans entier du net, sur simple dcision, purement conomique, peut-tre idologique  terme. 
> 
> a n'est pas la mme chose.


La censure reste de la censure, peu importe les auteurs (tat ou entits prives), les outils (lois, dcrets, technologies, etc.) ou les domaines d'application (droits d'auteur, neutralit de l'internet, etc.); dans tous les cas, il s'agit d'une mesure liberticide. Par ailleurs, la censure prvue par la rforme europenne est, elle aussi, une dcision purement conomique et idologique. Ces deux attaques contre l'internet et les liberts diffrent beaucoup moins sur le fond que tu ne l'affirmes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La censure reste de la censure, peu importe les auteurs (tat ou entits prives), les outils (lois, dcrets, technologies, etc.) ou les domaines d'application (droits d'auteur, neutralit de l'internet, etc.); dans tous les cas, il s'agit d'une mesure liberticide. Par ailleurs, la censure prvue par la rforme europenne est, elle aussi, une dcision purement conomique et idologique. Ces deux attaques contre l'internet et les liberts diffrent beaucoup moins sur le fond que tu ne l'affirmes.


Vous avez le droit de le croire. Pour moi, ce sont deux problmatiques diffrentes sur le fond et sur la forme.

La loi sur la Neutralit du Net des USA est une soumission de l'accs  l'internet au bon vouloir des FAI. En gros, le contrat FAI est rompu. En effet, un FAI est un fournisseur d'accs  l'internet. L, par cette loi, il est aussi celui dcideur de ce que son client peut voir ou pas. Il devient mme envisageable d'avoir des forfaits diffrents pour accder  tels ou tels services. Bref, l'internet n'existe plus en tant que tel. Tel un administrateur rseau, le FAI donne accs ou pas en fonction de critres qui lui sont propres, sans explications, sans justifications. Du jour au lendemain, un site peut devenir invisible pour une bonne partie de la population, selon le bon vouloir d'un FAI. 

La loi europenne vise  protger les droits des auteurs. L'ide,  la base n'est pas mauvaise. En effet, pourquoi Google (par exemple) pourrait se faire de l'argent en relayant un article d'un journaliste sans avoir  redistribuer une partie de ses gains  l'auteur ? Maintenant, la mthode n'est pas bonne, et finalement revient  de la censure pure et simple. Il faut voir comment cette directive sera interprte dans chaque pays. Mais je n'ai aucun doute que nos politiciens franais, bien foireux, vont faire la loi la plus liberticide possible, afin de faire gagner un max d'argent  leurs copains...  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

L'information semble encore une fois totalement passe sous silence aussi bien par google news (ou ce qu'il en reste) que par les mdias officiels, et pourtant ils ont couvert le feuilleton amricain : http://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high-...ite-du-net.php

Ils ont pris la peine d'un dossier complet et exhaustif, tout a pour le planquer dans les trfonds de leur site.

----------


## virginieh

> La loi europenne vise  protger les droits des auteurs. L'ide,  la base n'est pas mauvaise. En effet, pourquoi Google (par exemple) pourrait se faire de l'argent en relayant un article d'un journaliste sans avoir  redistribuer une partie de ses gains  l'auteur ? Maintenant, la mthode n'est pas bonne, et finalement revient  de la censure pure et simple. Il faut voir comment cette directive sera interprte dans chaque pays. Mais je n'ai aucun doute que nos politiciens franais, bien foireux, vont faire la loi la plus liberticide possible, afin de faire gagner un max d'argent  leurs copains...


C'tait la mme chose pour Hadopi, l'ide de dpart tait de remplacer une procedure pnale longue et couteuse, par des amendes pour les contrevenants. Le problme c'est que la surveillance des changes internet n'est pas si vidente et trop liberticide (ils avaient mme pens surveiller le contenus des mails, heureusement c'est pas pass).
Au final a a donn une usine a gaz couteuse et peu efficace.

Mais le droit d'auteur devrait tre completement refondu. Dj la dure actuelle est completement absurde (70 ans aprs la mort de l'auteur, c'est sur qu'il en profite normment). Surtout que a ne fait que limiter la cration au final.

----------


## LSMetag

Il semblerait que plus de la moiti des tats aux USA soient opposs  cette loi et veuillent instaurer leur propre lgislation en la matire. Si c'tait moi, je pratiquerais l'exode et irais m'installer l o mes liberts et mon porte-monnaie seraient prservs. Peut-tre que certains tats dserts redeviendront Far West.

----------


## Grogro

La presse co offre un clairage  l'obsession des gants des tlcoms amricains  mettre  terre la neutralit d'internet, car ils tentent de se rapprocher des grands fournisseurs de contenus (et les ISP US sont eux-mmes souvent producteurs de tlvision par cble) : https://www.latribune.fr/technos-med...ve-781407.html

Et pourquoi les gants du web comme Amazon et Google, qui ambitionnent eux aussi de produire du contenu, se font les dfenseurs farouches de la neutralit.

----------


## Matthieu76

> je pratiquerais l'exode et irais m'installer l o mes liberts et mon porte-monnaie seraient prservs.


Ouais exactement comme tous les gens qui ont dit qu'ils quitteraient le pays si Trump devenait prsident, encore de belles paroles...
De plus dmnager cote bien plus cher que de payer (par exemple) 100 d'internet par mois.

----------


## LSMetag

> Ouais exactement comme tous les gens qui ont dit qu'ils quitteraient le pays si Trump devenait prsident, encore de belles paroles...
> De plus dmnager cote bien plus cher que de payer (par exemple) 100 d'internet par mois.


Tout dpend de la situation professionnelle et des opportunits. J'ai prpar le terrain pour le Quebec en cas de rsultat "mauvais" aux lections prsidentielles (a a t pour 2017, je verrai pour 2022).
Tu sais, si je dois payer selon les sites ou je me rends, avec bien sr des restrictions (le protocole MtProto de Telegram serait-il autoris ?) et un contrle temps rel de mon trafic, je chercherai en effet des solutions pour chapper  a. En plus je serais trop content de participer  les emmerder.

----------


## fredoche

> La presse co offre un clairage  l'obsession des gants des tlcoms amricains  mettre  terre la neutralit d'internet, car ils tentent de se rapprocher des grands fournisseurs de contenus (et les ISP US sont eux-mmes souvent producteurs de tlvision par cble) : https://www.latribune.fr/technos-med...ve-781407.html


L'histoire, rcente cependant, me semble montrer que ces rapprochements ont toujours t des checs. Tant que l'ide sera de privilgier son propre contenu pour un rseau, a ne marchera pas. C'est des recettes du 20e sicle avec les rseaux ferms et proprios de broadcast media. Ou les feus AOL Infonie
Pour l'internet a me semble avoir foir  chaque fois, et je vois pas pourquoi a changerait.

Il n'y a que sur les prix ou la taille des tuyaux que les oprateurs peuvent se disputer des parts de march. Et les 2, nouveaux prix, ou nouveaux tuyaux coutent (trop) cher. 

Par contre prioriser des flux et en limiter d'autres, avec l'aval du lgislateur, a coute rien. 2-3 tweaks sur les routeurs et un nouveau service  marge nette=marge brute.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> L'histoire, rcente cependant, me semble montrer que ces rapprochements ont toujours t des checs. Tant que l'ide sera de privilgier son propre contenu pour un rseau, a ne marchera pas. C'est des recettes du 20e sicle avec les rseaux ferms et proprios de broadcast media. Ou les feus AOL Infonie
> Pour l'internet a me semble avoir foir  chaque fois, et je vois pas pourquoi a changerait.
> 
> Il n'y a que sur les prix ou la taille des tuyaux que les oprateurs peuvent se disputer des parts de march. Et les 2, nouveaux prix, ou nouveaux tuyaux coutent (trop) cher. 
> 
> Par contre prioriser des flux et en limiter d'autres, avec l'aval du lgislateur, a coute rien. 2-3 tweaks sur les routeurs et un nouveau service  marge nette=marge brute.


En fait ce sont deux modles issus du 20me sicle, et pas forcment obsoltes pour autant, qui s'opposent. Le _status quo_ actuel, dfendu par les gants du Net et dans le pass le gouvernement Obama, tait de traiter l'internet comme le tlphone. Les FAI, soutenus par le nouveau gouvernement Trump, souhaitent que l'internet soit trait comme la tlvision. Voil la version simple du conflit, dbarasse de ses buzzwords.

Comme l'internet est beaucoup plus proche, techniquement, du tlphone (dont il partage d'ailleurs en grande partie l'infrastructure) je pense que les FAI vont se planter.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ouais exactement comme tous les gens qui ont dit qu'ils quitteraient le pays si Trump devenait prsident, encore de belles paroles...


Yannick Noah reste en France malgr Sarkozy

Avec Trump c'tait a :
9 clbrits qui veulent dmnager au Canada si Trump lemporte
Aprs l'lection de Trump, beaucoup d'Amricains se sont rus sur le site de l'immigration au Canada. Qu'en est-il rellement aujourd'hui?



> En novembre 2016, au moment de l'lection de Donald Trump, le nombre d'applications est donc pass  835 contre 631 l'anne prcdente. 
> Si l'on regarde le nombre de demandes temporaires reues, celui-ci est  peu prs stable depuis 2015.

----------


## Kapeutini

Triste nouvelle,

The red pig n'a pas rsist  l'occasion d'une part, dfaire ce qu'avait 
intelligemment fait Obama et d'autre part, satisfaire ces petits copains 
milliardaires. 

Ici au Canada, on enqute pour savoir sur quoi est bas sa fortune, 
pour faire en sorte de le ruiner ou du moins de le faire passer 
de milliardaire  millionaire au moins :-) En boycottant tout ce 
qui nourrit sa richesse. 

Sinon, 
quels sont les moyens, lgaux ou non, de bypasser cet tat de chose ?
quitte  attaquer les filtreurs ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> satisfaire ces petits copains milliardaires.


Trump a fait plein de choses qui ne sont pas dans lIntrt des gros capitalistes.
Par exemple il taxe l'acier europen, pour que les tasuniens achtent des voitures amricaines  la place de voitures allemandes.
Mais l'Europe rpond et a aide pas les gros capitalistes.
Et de toutes faon qui sont les copains milliardaire de Trump ?
Pendant la campagne les milliardaires taient derrire Hillary...




> Ici au Canada, on enqute pour savoir sur quoi est bas sa fortune, pour faire en sorte de le ruiner ou du moins de le faire passer de milliardaire  millionaire au moins


 ::roll:: 

De toute faon depuis qu'il est prsident il perd beaucoup :
TRUMPS NET WORTH FELL $600 MILLION IN JUST ONE YEAR BECAUSE HE IS SO UNPOPULAR
Donald Trump Drops $400 Million On Forbes Billionaires List



> One year after taking office, *President Donald Trumps fortune is down an estimated $400 million to $3.1 billion on the latest Forbes Worlds Billionaires list*. His net worth remains even from the most recent Forbes 400 list of the richest Americans, released in October. What caused the year-over-year decline? Markets are partially to blameretail real estate in New York City continues to strugglebut the presidents polarizing personality is costing him business as well.


Si il bossait pour l'argent il n'aurait pas fait prsident, a va un peu le ruiner, mais c'est un patriote il se sacrifie pour essayer de sauver son pays.

Si il perd 400 000 000 par an, il faudrait qu'il fasse 2 mandats de 4 ans pour qu'il ne soit plus milliardaire.
Il est possible qu'il se fasse rlire, il y a des tasuniens satisfait.

----------


## Marco46

> L'ide,  la base n'est pas mauvaise. En effet, pourquoi Google (par exemple) pourrait se faire de l'argent en relayant un article d'un journaliste sans avoir  redistribuer une partie de ses gains  l'auteur ? Maintenant, la mthode n'est pas bonne, et finalement revient  de la censure pure et simple.


C'est pas la mthode qui est mauvaise, c'est le constat qui est erron. 

Google ne fait pas d'argent avec Google Actu, il n'y a mme pas de pubs sur la webapp actu. En revanche a amne masse de trafic aux journaux. Journaux qui sont libres de dsactiver l'indexation de Google si le coeur leur en dit.

C'est de la manipulation de faits pure et simple. a ne repose sur aucune ralit concrte. C'est du vent !

----------


## nico84

On trouve sur le net un flux stratgique et marginal (information, commerce, communication...) noy dans un torrent de divertissement qui aujourd'hui a la mme priorit

Et c'est mme pire que a : si je me divertis en ville je suis prioritaire sur celui qui travaille  la campagne car je bnficie d'une meilleure infrastructure jusqu' chez moi  ::aie:: 

Tant que le dbit est correct pour tout le monde a ne me drange pas que 99% du flux soit utilis pour du divertissement mais on nous annonce rgulirement un croulement du rseau avant 5 ans si le net prend la place de la tlvision et envoie  chacun l'mission de son choix quand il le dsire

Personnellement j'accepte plus volontiers de me faire limiter quand je regarde des vidos stupides que quand je bosse mais en pratique rien de permet aujourd'hui de le faire. La fin de la neutralit du net est une solution pour garantir du dbit aux connexions "importantes". Reste  savoir qui va dcider de l'importance de la connexion ???

----------


## Zirak

> Reste  savoir qui va dcider de l'importance de la connexion ???


Ceux qui auront le plus d'argent pour graisser les bonnes pattes.  :;):

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Neutralit du net : un membre du Congrs amricain propose un recalibrage de la gouvernance d'internet,*
*avec son projet de loi The 21st Century Internet Act * 

Dans un effort trs attendu pour rtablir les dispositions sur la neutralit de l'Internet, le rpublicain Mike Coffman (Colorado) a prsent hier un projet de loi qui vient codifier la rglementation de l'internet libre. Intitule The 21st Century Internet Act, la mesure apporte les grandes lignes de l'ordonnance 2015 Open Internet de la Commission fdrale de la communication de lre Obama. Pour rappel, en vertu de ces rgles, les fournisseurs de services  large bande sont interdits :
*de blocage :* les fournisseurs de services ne peuvent pas bloquer l'accs  du contenu, des applications, des services ou des appareils non dangereux ;*de limitation :* les fournisseurs de services ne peuvent dlibrment cibler un certain trafic Internet licite pour qu'il soit livr aux utilisateurs plus lentement que les autres types de trafic ;*de donner des priorits moyennant une compensation financire :* les fournisseurs de services  large bande peuvent ne pas favoriser un certain trafic Internet en change d'un examen de quelque nature que ce soit. Les fournisseurs de services Internet sont galement interdits de donner la priorit  un contenu ou des services de leurs affilis.
 la surprise de plusieurs mdias amricains, trois Snateurs Rpublicains avaient rejoint les Dmocrates en votant pour rtablir les protections garanties par la neutralit du Net. Pour rappel, afin denclencher le processus visant  dfaire le vote de la FCC, le snateur dmocrate Edward J. Markey a fait appel au CRA (Congressional Review Act), une loi qui habilite le Congrs  revoir, au moyen d'un processus lgislatif acclr, de nouveaux rglements fdraux publis par des organismes gouvernementaux et, par l'adoption d'une rsolution commune,  renverser un rglement. 

En dcembre dernier, lorsque la FCC a appel  un vote pour abroger la neutralit du net, Coffman a t le premier rpublicain  demander  la commission de retarder son vote. Dans une lettre ouverte, le membre du Congrs a demand  la FCC d'accorder du temps  la lgislature pour laborer un projet de loi de remplacement qui pourrait fonctionner comme un compromis entre les rglements mis en place par l'Open Internet Order et les rgles moins rigides proposes plus rcemment.


 L'Internet a t et reste un outil de transformation, et je suis proccup par les mesures que vous pouvez prendre. Modifier les rgles dans lesquelles il fonctionne peut avoir des consquences imprvues importantes et ngatives , a dclar Coffman.  Je crois que le Congrs peut trouver le juste quilibre entre une autorit de rglementation lgre tout en clbrant les mmes protections Internet ouvertes qui existent aujourd'hui .

*Un recalibrage de la gouvernance dInternet*

Le projet de loi 21st Century Internet Act vise  restructurer le cadre actuel par lequel l'Internet a t gouvern depuis les annes 90. Il faut savoir que les anciens dbats sur la neutralit du net se sont concentrs autour de la classification de la Loi sur les tlcommunications qui conviendrait le mieux  la large bande. Le titre I prvoit que le haut dbit soit identifi comme un service; tandis que le titre II le dfinit comme une utilit, au mme titre que l'eau courante et l'lectricit. 

 lre Obama, l'Open Internet Order a class la large bande sous le titre II, interdisant aux fournisseurs d'trangler, de bloquer ou d'offrir des voies rapides payantes. Deux ans plus tard, la FCC sest rang  cet avis et a vot pour redfinir la large bande en tant que service afin de garantir que les fournisseurs traitent tout le trafic Internet de la mme manire. 

Le projet de loi de Coffman va plus loin en modifiant la loi de 1934 sur les tlcommunications et en ajoutant le nouveau titre VIII. Cette nouvelle classification va  codifier en permanence les quatre aspects de la neutralit du net  en interdisant aux fournisseurs de contrler la qualit et la vitesse du trafic et en leur interdisant de participer  des programmes de priorisation payants ou de facturer des frais d'accs auprs des fournisseurs de pointe.


En plus de fournir un terrain stable pour les rgles de neutralit de l'Internet qui seront maintenues  l'avenir, la loi interdit galement aux fournisseurs de participer  des  actes ou pratiques dloyales ou trompeuses . Elle ordonne  la FCC d'enquter sur les allgations de comportement anticoncurrentiel dnoncs par les consommateurs aprs avoir reu leurs plaintes. Les exigences en matire de transparence sont galement renforces pour les fournisseurs, car les entreprises doivent divulguer publiquement les informations relatives  leurs pratiques de rseau pour permettre aux consommateurs de  faire des choix clairs concernant l'utilisation de ces services .

*Un projet de loi salu par lInternet Association*

Dans une dclaration, l'Internet Association, une organisation qui reprsente des entreprises Internet comme Facebook, Amazon, eBay, DropBox, PayPal ou Google, a flicit Coffman pour son projet de loi.

Par le biais de son PDG Michael Beckerman, lassociation a dclar :

 L'industrie de l'Internet flicite le reprsentant. Coffman pour son approche rflchie  la prservation des protections de la neutralit du net. Une majorit d'Amricains sont d'accord sur le fait que les consommateurs devraient avoir accs  l'ensemble de l'Internet et que les FAI ne devraient pas tre en mesure de bloquer, d'trangler ou de prioriser le trafic sur Internet. Le 21st Century Internet Act reflte ces principes et constitue un pas dans la bonne direction.

 La neutralit du Net est une question de consommation, pas une question partisane. L'industrie de l'internet reste oriente vers les rsultats afin de parvenir  des rgles de neutralit du Net solides et applicables par le biais des tribunaux, de la FCC et d'une lgislation bipartisane, y compris le CRA . 

*Quelques tapes restent encore  franchir*

Cependant, la lgislation doit encore franchir des tapes avant dtre applicables. Si le prsident de la Chambre Paul Ryan (R-WI) suit la procdure habituelle et soumet le projet de loi au comit de l'nergie et du commerce, le projet de loi sera probablement soumis  un lourd processus d'amendement sous la prsidence de Marsha Blackburn. (R-TN). Blackburn a tent de faire passer sa propre solution de neutralit du net plus tt cette anne, qui a mis en vidence seulement deux des  quatre aspects  que Coffman veut rintgrer.

Sources : projet de loi (au format PDF), dclaration de l'Internet Association

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des grandes lignes de ce projet de loi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Amazon s'adjuge une norme part du e-commerce amricain avec 49 % du total de ventes, 5 % du march national des ventes au dtail, selon eMarketer
 ::fleche::  Les algorithmes de Facebook identifient la Dclaration amricaine d'indpendance comme un discours haineux et suppriment une publication
 ::fleche::  Comment le RGPD est-il mis en application un mois aprs son entre en vigueur ? Un tour d'horizon des solutions adoptes par les sites amricains
 ::fleche::  Les liens de Google avec Huawei vus d'un mauvais il par des lgislateurs amricains qui y voient une menace pour la scurit des tats-Unis
 ::fleche::  Les sanctions amricaines contre ZTE pourraient  nouveau entrer en vigueur aprs un vote du Snat, malgr les efforts de Donald Trump

----------


## Patrick Ruiz

*USA : 22 tats saisissent une cour dappel pour la restauration des rgles de neutralit du Net*
*Au niveau fdral*

On dispose dun nouvel pisode dans le feuilleton sur la neutralit du Net aux USA. 22 procureurs gnraux du pays saisissent une cour dappel fdrale pour appeler  la restauration des rgles de neutralit du Net telles qudictes sous lre Obama.

La manuvre sinscrit dans une dynamique de poursuites judiciaires inities par la mme coalition contre le rgulateur US des tlcommunications. En janvier, puis en fvrier, le collectif a dpos des plaintes contre la Commission Fdrale des Communications (FCC). En fvrier, la Fondation Mozilla sest lie  leffort du groupe de procureurs. Daprs ce que rapporte Reuters, elle a rejoint un ensemble dentreprises du numrique et de dfenseurs des intrts des enseignes technologiques comme signataire dune autre plainte contre le rgulateur US des tlcommunications.

Ces manuvres font, pour la plupart, suite  la publication de lordonnance de rvocation du principe de neutralit du Net. Daprs les diffrents groupes  lorigine des plaintes, le texte est de nature   permettre aux fournisseurs de services Internet de placer les profits des entreprises avant les consommateurs.  Les rgles de neutralit du Net excluent en effet toute discrimination  l'gard de la source, de la destination ou du contenu de l'information transmise sur le rseau. La FCC estime toutefois que son Restoring Internet Freedom Order noctroie pas aux FAI autant de liberts que les critiques le soulignent. Daprs le rgulateur US des tlcommunications, le fait que les fournisseurs daccs Internet soient tenus de divulguer des dtails sur leurs pratiques de gestion de rseau, leurs caractristiques de performance et leurs conditions commerciales, constitue un gage de transparence suffisant pour protger  l'ouverture d'Internet.  

Le 11 juin 2018 marque la fin officielle de la neutralit du Net aux tats-Unis. Cest le rsultat du vote de trois voix contre deux qui a eu lieu au sein de la Federal Communications Commission (FCC) en dcembre 2017. Depuis lors, les oprateurs de tlcommunications sont libres de crer un Internet  deux voies comme illustr ci-dessous. 

 
Cette nouvelle manuvre de la coalition de procureurs intervient dans un contexte gnralis de batailles pour le retour aux rgles de neutralit du Net en vigueur sous l're Obama. En fvrier, une quipe de snateurs dmocrates et rpublicains a mis en avant une loi qui habilite le Congrs  rviser un nouveau rglement fdral publi par un organisme gouvernemental et par ladoption dune rsolution commune,  lannuler. En mai, le Snat a vot la rsolution pour lannulation de la dcision de la FCC, mais l'absence de raction des membres de la Chambre basse du Congrs  majoritairement constitue de rpublicains  a conduit  labrogation des rgles de la neutralit du Net. 

Dans sa dernire sortie, la coalition suggre que les nouvelles dispositions de la FCC exhibent une faiblesse : elles ne dsignent pas dautorit valide pour prvenir la mise sur pied de lois locales de nature  rinstaurer la neutralit du Net. Rsultat des courses, plusieurs tats se sont engouffrs dans la brche. Celui de Washington a donn lexemple avec son projet de loi qui est en principe entr en vigueur depuis le 6 juin. Ceux de lOregon, New York et de la Californie lui ont embot le pas. Cette approche devrait se gnraliser peu  peu.

Source : Reuters 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  Un retour (au niveau Fdral) aux rgles de l'ordonnance open Internet de 2015 est-il possible tant que Donald Trump est en fonction ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : L'Arcep annonce des mesures visant  renforcer la neutralit du Net,  contrario, les USA vont vers sa suppression 

 ::fleche::  Free porte-t-il atteinte  la neutralit du Net en filtrant la publicit pour ses abonns ? L'tat s'en mle. 

 ::fleche::  Le fondateur du web soutient le projet de neutralit du net de l'UE :  la neutralit du net est cruciale pour l'avenir de l'Europe  

 ::fleche::  Neutralit du net : l'Arcep identifie les terminaux mobiles comme tant l'un des maillons faibles d'un internet ouvert et propose des solutions

 ::fleche::  Neutralit du Net : le PDG d'Orange s'rige contre ce principe,  il faut nous laisser faire , a-t-il demand dans son plaidoyer

----------


## phil995511

La neutralit du Net doit tre et ce n'est pas aux amricains de prendre de telles dcisions pour le reste du monde.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*USA : Mozilla entre dans la bataille contre la FCC pour rtablir les principes de neutralit du net,*
*la Fondation s'explique  * 

Les dbats sur la neutralit du net font rage au pays de loncle Sam. Lautorit nationale des tlcoms, la FCC, fait face  de nombreuses plaintes de la part dorganisations qui contestent la nouvelle donne impose par la FCC. Il faut rappeler quaprs un vote, lautorit, qui est sous lgide dAjit Pai, a dcid de mettre fin  ce principe.

Une dcision qui a t llment dclencheur de plusieurs recours en justice mais galement plusieurs autres mesures afin den limiter la porte. Parmi elles, nous pouvons citer certains Etats amricains qui ont tent de faire passer des lois pour restaurer les principes que la FCC tentent dabolir.

Dans cette bataille arrive un nouveau venu, Mozilla, qui a annonc avoir dpos une plainte visant les nouvelles rgles instaures par la FCC en matire de rgulation du rseau. Mozilla considre que lautorit amricaine des tlcommunications ne sest pas montre  la hauteur de sa mission, qui consiste galement  protger les citoyens amricains des fournisseurs daccs.

Dans un billet de blog, Mozilla sexplique :

 Nous sommes fiers de figurer parmi les chefs de file dans la lutte pour la neutralit de linternet,  la fois par notre dfi juridique dans Mozilla c. FCC et aussi par notre travail approfondi dans lducation et le plaidoyer pour un Internet ouvert, gal et accessible. Les utilisateurs doivent savoir que leur accs  Internet n'est pas bloqu, limit ou discrimin. Cela signifie que la FCC doit accepter la responsabilit statutaire dans la protection de ces droits d'utilisateur - une responsabilit que chaque FCC prcdente a supporte jusqu' prsent. C'est pourquoi nous intentons une action en justice pour les empcher d'abdiquer leur rle de rglementation dans la protection des qualits qui ont fait d'Internet la plateforme de communication la plus importante de l'histoire.


 Cette affaire concerne vos droits d'accs au contenu et aux services en ligne sans que votre FAI bloque, limite ou discrimine vos services prfrs. Malheureusement, la FCC en a fait une question politique et a suivi les lignes de parti plutt que de protger votre droit  un internet ouvert aux tats-Unis. Notre mmoire souligne comment cette dcision est tout simplement errone:
Lordre de la FCC caractrise fondamentalement le fonctionnement de laccs  Internet. Qu'elle soit base sur des contorsions smantiques ou simplement sur un manque de comprhension inhrent, la FCC affirme que les FAI n'ont tout simplement pas besoin de fournir des sites Web que vous demandez sans interfrence.La FCC renonce compltement  son pouvoir dapplication et essaie de dlguer cette autorit  dautres agences, mais seul le Congrs peut accorder cette autorit, la FCC ne peut pas dcider que ce nest pas son rle de rglementer les services de tlcommunications et de promouvoir la concurrence.La FCC a ignor lobligation dengager un processus de  prise de dcision raisonne , ignorant une grande partie du dossier public ainsi que leurs propres donnes montrant que les consommateurs manquent de choix concurrentiels pour l'accs  Internet, ce qui donne aux FAI les moyens de nuire  l'accs au contenu et aux services en ligne.
 Mozilla dfend laccs des utilisateurs  Internet sans interfrence de la part des gardiens depuis prs de dix ans, tant aux tats-Unis qu lchelle mondiale. La neutralit d'Internet est une caractristique essentielle d'Internet telle que nous la connaissons et est cruciale pour l'conomie et la vie quotidienne. Il est impratif que tout le trafic Internet soit trait de la mme faon, sans discrimination contre le contenu ou le type de trafic - c'est--dire comment l'Internet a t construit et ce qui en a fait l'une des plus grandes inventions de tous les temps . 

Source : Mozilla

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : L'Arcep annonce des mesures visant  renforcer la neutralit du Net,  contrario, les USA vont vers sa suppression 

 ::fleche::  Free porte-t-il atteinte  la neutralit du Net en filtrant la publicit pour ses abonns ? L'tat s'en mle. 

 ::fleche::  Le fondateur du web soutient le projet de neutralit du net de l'UE :  la neutralit du net est cruciale pour l'avenir de l'Europe  

 ::fleche::  Neutralit du net : l'Arcep identifie les terminaux mobiles comme tant l'un des maillons faibles d'un internet ouvert et propose des solutions

 ::fleche::  Neutralit du Net : le PDG d'Orange s'rige contre ce principe,  il faut nous laisser faire , a-t-il demand dans son plaidoyer

----------


## Christian Olivier

*USA : des organisations dInternet rclament elles aussi le retour de la neutralit du Net*
*Avec le soutien de firmes technologiques comme Alphabet*

Le syndicat des auteurs Writers Guild of America West, la Computer & Communications Industry Association, lInternet Association et lEntertainment Software Association font actuellement front commun pour le rtablissement de la neutralit dInternet aux tats-Unis.

Pour rappel, cette loi de lre Obama a t abolie en dcembre 2017 par la Federal Communications Commission (FCC)  la suite dune procdure dabrogation initie par Ajit Pai, le prsident de cette institution. Ce dernier soutenait lopinion des entreprises amricaines de tlcommunications et des cblodistributeurs selon laquelle cette loi ne permettait pas de rguler le trafic Internet efficacement et nencourageait pas linvestissement dans les rseaux.

Fortes du soutien de nombreux poids lourd de lindustrie technologique tels que Alphabet, Facebook, Netflix, Microsoft ou Amazon, les organisations cites prcdemment sont rcemment revenues  la charge afin de signifier leur attachement aux valeurs qui taient vhicules par la dfunte loi et de condamner la dcision  arbitraire et irrationnelle  de la FCC.

Elles ont demand  une cour dappel du District de Columbia de rtablir le principe de la neutralit dInternet, soulignant dans leur dossier que  les lois rgissant la conduite (des fournisseurs daccs  Internet) continuent dtre ncessaires pour protger et promouvoir un Internet ouvert .


Dans sa formulation la plus lmentaire, la loi sur la neutralit du rseau empchait les entreprises de cblodistribution et de tlcommunication dappliquer des politiques  caractre discriminatoire ou anticoncurrentiel qui auraient pu porter atteinte  lintrt suprieur des consommateurs. Elle assurait notamment aux consommateurs un accs libre au contenu Web et empchait les fournisseurs de services  haut dbit de privilgier leur propre contenu. Ces pratiques sont maintenant autorises tant quelles sont divulgues.

Daprs ces organisations, l' analyse errone  de la FCC scarte de ses constatations factuelles antrieures. En outre, largument du rgulateur US des tlcommunications selon lequel une transparence accrue permettra aux forces du march de garantir laccs des consommateurs  un Internet ouvert ne tiendrait pas la route.

 Il est irrationnel de penser que la transparence seule concernant les pratiques des fournisseurs de services Internet peut protger la neutralit du rseau pour des millions de consommateurs qui ne peuvent pas changer de fournisseurs ; ils doivent soit accepter les conditions de gestion du trafic indiques par leurs fournisseurs de services Internet, soit se passer daccs  Internet , dplorent-elles.

Ce nest pas la premire action du genre qui est lance en vue du rtablissement de la neutralit du Net aux tats-Unis et ce nest probablement pas la dernire.

Il y a une semaine environ, 22 tats des USA ont saisi une cour dappel fdrale pour appeler  la restauration des rgles de neutralit du Net telles qudictes sous lre Obama. Cette manuvre sinscrivait dans une dynamique de poursuites judiciaires inities par la mme coalition contre la FCC. En janvier, puis en fvrier, le collectif soutenu par la Fondation Mozilla a dpos des plaintes contre la FCC.

*Source* : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Neutralit du net : un membre du Congrs US propose un recalibrage de la gouvernance d'internet avec son projet de loi The 21st Century Internet Act

 ::fleche::  France : L'Arcep annonce des mesures visant  renforcer la neutralit du Net,  contrario, les USA vont vers sa suppression

 ::fleche::  Le fondateur du web soutient le projet de neutralit du net de l'UE :  la neutralit du net est cruciale pour l'avenir de l'Europe 

 ::fleche::  USA : Washington devient le premier tat  restaurer la neutralit du Net, aprs l'adoption d'un projet de loi qui va entrer en vigueur le 6 juin

 ::fleche::  Neutralit du Net : le systme de commentaires de la FCC a-t-il t victime de DDoS ou est-ce une ruse pour ne pas recevoir les avis des Amricains ?

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*USA : l'Assemble de ltat de la Californie approuve le projet de loi sur la neutralit du Net*
*en dpit de lopposition des fournisseurs de services Internet*

En dcembre dernier, la Federal Communications Commission a aboli le principe de neutralit qui rgissait le net. Ce principe empchait les oprateurs de tlcommunications de bloquer, de ralentir l'accs ou de facturer davantage pour certains contenus. La suppression de ce principe offrait donc plus de libert aux fournisseurs de services ou d'accs Internet (FAI) et beaucoup moins de garanties de protection aux utilisateurs. Alors, comme on pouvait sy attendre, des voix se sont leves pour rclamer le retour de la neutralit du net ou  tout le moins llaboration dune nouvelle loi offrant des garanties de protection similaires aux utilisateurs. En Californie, dans lEtat de New-York ou encore dans le Montana, des textes de loi visant  restaurer le principe de neutralit du net ou  accorder des garanties similaires aux utilisateurs ont t labors. 


Le projet labor dans lEtat de Californie par le snateur dmocrate Scott Wiener avait dj t approuv par le Snat californien depuis mai dernier, mais lors de son passage  lAssemble, il a subi de trs lgres modifications avant dtre approuv  61 voix contre 18. Le Snat de lEtat doit donc voter  nouveau pour approuver ou pas le texte de loi. Sil est  nouveau approuv, il sera promulgu en tant que loi. Rtablissant le principe de neutralit du net, le projet de loi interdit formellement aux fournisseurs daccs Internet de bloquer ou de limiter le trafic licite et dexiger des paiements auprs des services en ligne pour diffuser ou hirarchiser leur trafic auprs des internautes. Le projet interdit galement aux fournisseurs daccs Internet dessayer de contourner la neutralit du net en ralentissant le trafic.

 La Californie peut prouver que largent des fournisseurs daccs Internet ne peut pas vaincre les voix des vraies personnes , dclare Katharine Trendaosta, une analyste de lEFF (Electronic Frontier Foundation), par rapport aux divers efforts des gants des tlcommunications pour faire entriner la suppression de la neutralit du net. En effet, AT&T et les lobbyistes du cble se sont dj empresss dexhorter les lgislateurs  empcher la restauration du principe de la neutralit du net. Et lorsque lAssemble californienne a approuv le projet de loi, USTelecom, reprsentant dAT&T, Verizon et beaucoup dautres fournisseurs daccs Internet, sont monts au crneau pour critiquer ce vote. 

 Les consommateurs attendent une approche unique et nationale pour garder notre internet ouvert, pas le patchwork droutant d'exigences contradictoires adoptes aujourd'hui.  Ce vote de l'Assemble californienne maintient le pays dans une course de montagnes russes de rglementations dtat sur la neutralit du net, mais ne nous rapprochera pas des protections de neutralit du net stables et cohrentes que les consommateurs mritent  long terme , a dclar le PDG d'USTelecom, Jonathan Spalter,  l'issue du vote. Le reprsentant de fournisseurs daccs Internet a galement dclar quil tait prpar  poursuivre tous les tats qui ont adopt ou adopteront leurs propres rglementations en matire de neutralit du net. 

Le projet de loi californien ne manque cependant pas de soutien. Plusieurs groupes reprsentant les pompiers, qui en veulent  Verizon davoir rduit les donnes illimites de la caserne de Santa Clara pendant quelle luttait contre le plus grand incendie de fort de lhistoire de ltat, ont rcemment apport leur soutien au projet de loi.  Ce projet de loi est la lgislation la plus solide en matire de restauration et de dfense des protections de la neutralit du net dans n'importe quel tat , a dclar Carli Stevenson, un militant de Demand Progress, un groupe de dfense de la demande.

*Source :*  California State Legislature

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle est votre position sur la neutralit du net ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  USA : le Snat de Californie se prononce en faveur d'un projet de loi qui rtablit la neutralit du net au grand regret de l'industrie du haut dbit

 ::fleche::  L'tat de New York rejoint la Californie pour rtablir et renforcer la neutralit du Net, la coalition dfie ainsi AT&T et les autres FAI

 ::fleche::  Neutralit du net : le gouverneur du Montana signe un dcret rtablissant ce principe, faisant de son tat le premier  le restaurer

----------


## a028762

A suivre, donc
Ce dbat reviendra galement en Europe
On voit clairement que les fournisseurs ne sont pas les meilleurs dfenseurs d'Internet.

----------


## Tagashy

> Les consommateurs attendent une approche unique et nationale pour garder notre internet ouvert, pas le patchwork droutant d'exigences contradictoires adoptes aujourd'hui. Ce vote de l'Assemble californienne maintient le pays dans une course de montagnes russes de rglementations dtat sur la neutralit du net, mais ne nous rapprochera pas des protections de neutralit du net stables et cohrentes que les consommateurs mritent  long terme


Grosso modo le monsieur se plaint du fait que chaque tat a sa pseudo-indpendance sur les lois ^^ bas si t'est pas heureux avec a va t'en des tats-unis, c'est une des rares fois o leur constitution me plais ^^

----------


## macslan

> A suivre, donc
> Ce dbat reviendra galement en Europe
> On voit clairement que les fournisseurs ne sont pas les meilleurs dfenseurs d'Internet.


En tout cas en Suisse il y a des discussions

----------


## Stan Adkens

*USA : Chicago, Boston et Seattle et 24 autres villes soutiennent la lutte pour la neutralit du Net*
*Esprant lannulation de lordonnance de la FCC*

Pour rappel, en Californie et dans le Montana, des textes de loi visant  restaurer le principe de neutralit du Net ou  accorder des garanties similaires aux utilisateurs ont t labors. En effet, en dcembre dernier, la Commission Fdrale de la Communication (FCC) a adopt une ordonnance  abrogeant le principe de la neutralit selon lequel interdiction tait faite aux oprateurs de tlcommunications de bloquer, de ralentir l'accs ou de facturer davantage pour certains contenus. Labolition de ce principe marquait le soutien de la FCC  lopinion des entreprises amricaines de tlcommunications et des cblodistributeurs selon laquelle la loi de la neutralit du Net ne permettait pas de rguler le trafic Internet efficacement et nencourageait pas linvestissement dans les rseaux. 

Cette abrogation, a dpouill les utilisateurs des garanties de protection et a accord  ces entreprises davantage de libert de contrle sur Internet. Si le projet de loi de lEtat de la Californie, qui avait dj t approuv par le Snat Californien et modifi par la suite lors de son passage  lAssemble,  est  nouveau approuv par le ce Snat, la neutralit du Net sera rhabilite. 


En attendant, la lutte pour la neutralisation de lordonnance de la FCC continue et sintensifie. A la suite des dimportantes organisations telles que le syndicat des auteurs Writers Guild of America West, la Computer & Communications Industry Association, lInternet Association et lEntertainment Software Association qui se sont associes  la lutte, en aot dernier, en demandant  une cour dappel du District de Columbia de rtablir le principe de la neutralit dInternet, Chicago, Boston et Seattle et 24 autres villes et comts ont, galement, manifest leur attachement au principe de la neutralit du Net.

En effet, la lutte contre labolition de la neutralit du Net a pris une envergure critique, en aot dernier, lorsque Verizon Wireless a reconnu avoir commis une erreur aprs que les responsables des pompiers de la Californie aient rvl que le fournisseur de service de donnes avait touff lutilisation de leurs donnes lors dun incendie en juillet 2018. En le faisant, Verizon transgressait sa propre politique de suppression des plafonds de donnes dans les situations durgence.

Dans une action collective contre la FCC, la coalition des 27 villes a maintenant dpos un mmoire amicus , qui allgue que la capacit des tlcoms  limiter, bloquer ou hirarchiser le trafic sur le Web en fonction des paiements pnalisera les villes. En dposant ce document, les responsables de ces villes, qui pensent que labrogation de la neutralit du Net ruine les possibilits de fournir des services essentiels aux rsidents, esprent quune cour dappel amricaine annulera cette ordonnance de la FCC.

Jenny Durkan, maire de Seattle, lune des villes de la nouvelle coalition, na pas t tendre en parlant de labrogation de la neutralit du Net, selon Digital Music News :  Les villes  travers le pays rejettent la dcision tmraire et irresponsable de la FCC de dmanteler les protections Internet ouvertes , a dclar Durkan.  Un Internet libre et ouvert constitue lpine dorsale de lconomie du XXIe sicle et la possibilit pour les fournisseurs daccs  Internet de restreindre ou de refuser laccs  Internet est en contradiction avec le principe dmocratique fondamental de la neutralit du Net , a-t-il ajout.

Le maire relve galement limportance de lquit, lorganisation de la communaut et lducation dans ses propos :  Laccs quitable et ouvert  lInternet permet de niveler les rgles du jeu pour les entreprises, de renforcer lorganisation de la communaut et daccder  des opportunits dducation pour les citoyens de tout le pays. Les fournisseurs de services Internet ne devraient pas avoir le pouvoir de dcider quels services les communauts,  travers le pays, peuvent accder en ligne. 

Selon, Digital Music News, les FAI auraient commenc  profiter de leur libert que leur confre labrogation de la neutralit du Net, en se rfrant  ce qui sest pass  Santa Clara en Californie, lorsque malgr lurgence, Verizon na pas procd  la suppression du plafond des donnes, occasionnant des retards dans les procdures bureaucratiques et empchant la rapidit dans lallocation des frais supplmentaires.

Suite  ces diffrentes actions contre labrogation de la neutralit de Net, deux snateurs dmocrates amricains, dans un courrier adress  M. Ajit Pai, prsident de la FCC, cherche  connaitre la rponse de lorganisation. 

*Source :* Digital Music News

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que cette suite dactions pourra-t-elle rhabiliter le principe de la neutralit du Net ? 

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  USA : l'Assemble de l'tat de la Californie approuve le projet de loi sur la neutralit du Net, en dpit de l'opposition des FAI
 ::fleche::  USA : des organisations d'Internet rclament elles aussi le retour de la neutralit du Net, avec le soutien de firmes technologiques comme Alphabet
 ::fleche::  USA : la neutralit du Net est officiellement abolie, les oprateurs de tlcommunications vont-ils dj passer  l'action ?
 ::fleche::  Le Snat vote en faveur d'un retour  la neutralit du Net, la proposition de loi doit maintenant tre valide par la Chambre des reprsentants
 ::fleche::  USA : la FCC confirme que les rgles de neutralit du Net seront supprimes en juin  moins que le Congrs vote pour annuler son ordonnance

----------


## byrautor

Pourquoi ne pas faire payer aux gros utilisateurs du Net (Netfix, Google, Apple, etc ..) les normes dbits qu'ils utilisent .
Ou les ralentir lorsqu'ils gnent les millions de petits "users" !
Ils parviennent mme  bloquer l'accs au service par leurs "inondations". Et ce sont les "petits" comme nous qui les dfendent.
imaginez le contraire, un petit utilisateur envoyant un SOS  ces grosses machines (Cf Microsoft) !
Paradoxe humain ! Quand tu nous tiens et nous aveugle.
 ::roll::

----------


## AoCannaille

> Pourquoi ne pas faire payer aux gros utilisateurs du Net (Netfix, Google, Apple, etc ..) les normes dbits qu'ils utilisent .


Google Netflix etc. n'envoient pas de leur plein grs des chose sur ta ligne internet, c'est toi, par tes actions, qui tlcharge des contenus sur leurs serveurs.
Pour avoir le droit de faire a, tu paies un abonnement internet.

Tout est dj pay.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi ne pas faire payer aux gros utilisateurs du Net (Netfix, Google, Apple, etc ..) les normes dbits qu'ils utilisent .


Free avait essayer de bricoler un truc :
Free attaqu pour les ralentissements de YouTube



> Les raletissements seraient ds  la volont du fournisseur d'accs de faire payer Google pour sa connexion. Ce que la firme amricaine refuserait toujours.


 une poque quand t'tais chez Free c'tait difficile de regarder des vidos sur YouTube.

Il y a eu a aussi entre Free et Google :
Blocage de la publicit : Free dfie Google



> Le blocage des publicits, dsormais possible sur la Freebox, constitue une nouvelle tape dans le conflit qui oppose les fournisseurs d'accs aux gants du web.

----------


## Coriolan

*Un FAI amricain prtend que la neutralit du Net permet  Netflix et Google d'accder gratuitement  Internet*
*une ralit ou bien une exagration ?*

En juin, la dcision de la Commission fdrale des communications (FCC) de mettre fin  la neutralit du rseau aux tats-Unis est officiellement entre en vigueur.  Pour rappel, la neutralit du Net est un principe devant garantir l'galit de traitement de tous les flux de donnes sur Internet. Ce principe exclut par exemple toute discrimination positive ou ngative  l'gard de la source, de la destination ou du contenu de l'information transmise sur le rseau.

Mais les oprateurs amricains nont pas attendu cette date pour se frotter les mains. Bien avant l'abrogation de cette loi, ils se sont lancs  lassaut de services jugs gourmands en bande passante comme Netflix, Amazon Prime Video et YouTube. La neutralit du rseau ntant plus garantie par la loi, rien nempche les FAI de brider  volont le rseau et forcer les clients  payer plus pour bnficier dun accs privilgi  diffrents services.


Symbole de la neutralit du rseau

Alors que le dbat sur la neutralit du Net fait toujours rage outre-Atlantique, avec notamment des tats qui tentent tant bien que mal de voter des lois visant  restaurer le principe de neutralit du Net ou  accorder des garanties similaires aux utilisateurs. Cest le cas de la Californie o le projet de loi labor par le snateur dmocrate Scott Wiener avait dj t approuv par le Snat californien depuis mai dernier, mais lors de son passage  lAssemble, il a subi de trs lgres modifications avant dtre approuv  61 voix contre 18 malgr une opposition farouche dAT&T et dautres lobbyistes.

Le Snat de ltat doit donc voter  nouveau pour approuver ou pas le texte de loi. Sil est  nouveau approuv, il sera promulgu en tant que loi, rtablissant le principe de neutralit du Net. Le projet de loi interdit formellement aux fournisseurs daccs Internet de bloquer ou de limiter le trafic licite et dexiger des paiements auprs des services en ligne pour diffuser ou hirarchiser leur trafic auprs des internautes. Le projet interdit galement aux fournisseurs daccs Internet dessayer de contourner la neutralit du Net en ralentissant le trafic.

Si cette loi venait de passer en Californie, cela pourrait dclencher une raction en chaine dans dautres tats et villes amricains qui souhaitent annuler l'ordonnance de la FCC. Cette situation narrange gure les oprateurs qui voient leur rve tant attendu menac. Frontier Communications, un FAI amricain, a demand  ses employs de participer dans la lutter contre les rgles de neutralit du Net en Californie. Loprateur prtend que ces rgles permettent aux gants du web de bnficier dun accs gratuit  internet tout en augmentant la facture pour les consommateurs (internautes).

Loprateur a exhort ses employs  exprimer leur opposition  cette loi en envoyant une lettre au gouverneur californien Jerry Brown. Lentreprise a mis en place un formulaire en ligne que les employs doivent remplir et envoyer.

 Je suis fier de travailler chez Frontier et aider  maintenir un rseau faisant partie de lcosystme formidable dinternet qui constitue la cheville ouvrire de notre conomie et vie quotidienne,  informe la lettre. Loprateur prtend que les rgles de neutralit du Net portent atteinte aux consommateurs et imposent des rgulations complexes et coteuses, dont le seul effet est de dcourager les investissements et ralentir le dploiement dinternet  haut dbit. La lettre rapporte galement que ces rgles  vont engranger de nouveaux cots significatifs pour les consommateurs  sans toutefois montrer quels sont ces nouveaux cots.

Mais lallgation la plus flagrante stipule que le projet de loi devrait  essentiellement crer un internet gratuit pour les grands utilisateurs de bande passante comme Netflix et Google,  dit la lettre. L encore, il nest pas clair comment cette loi va permettre aux gants comme Netflix et Google de bnficier dun accs gratuit  internet puisque les rgles empchent seulement les FAI de ralentir le trafic. Rien ne les force de garantir un accs gratuit  internet aux socits comme Netflix et Google qui paient dj pour se connecter directement au rseau.

La lettre de Frontier dit que la socit  supporte un internet ouvert o les oprateurs ne bloquent pas, ne brident pas ou ninterfrent pas avec la capacit du client  accder et naviguer sur internet, , mais elle ne dit rien sur les pratiques comme la priorisation de donnes ou encore le zero-rating tant pratiqus par les oprateurs.

Des internautes ont vite fait de clamer que Frontier cherche  duper le public.  Les consommateurs paient pour leur propre tuyau, les fournisseurs de contenu paient pour leur propre tuyau. Tout le monde paie dj pour son accs,  a crit un internaute.  En ralit, il a t dmontr que les FAI veulent se procurer un avantage double, faire payer leurs clients et faire payer les fournisseurs de contenu pour le mme trafic. Il ny a absolument aucune preuve qui indique que les FAI ont dj baiss les prix pour les consommateurs ou vont le faire si les fournisseurs de contenus paient la diffrence. 

Si le projet de loi est sign en Californie, les FAI devraient probablement attaquer ltat en justice, estimant que les tats ne sont pas en mesure dimposer leurs propres rgles aprs la dcision de la FCC dabolir la neutralit du net.

*Source* : frontiercommunications

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Netflix et Google profitent vraiment du principe de la neutralit du Net ?
 ::fleche::  Qu'en est-il de la situation en Europe ? Pensez-vous que les politiques pourront un jour se plier  la pression des lobbies comme aux USA?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  USA : des organisations d'Internet rclament elles aussi le retour de la neutralit du Net, avec le soutien de firmes technologiques comme Alphabet
 ::fleche::  USA : la FCC confirme que les rgles de neutralit du Net seront supprimes en juin  moins que le Congrs vote pour annuler son ordonnance
 ::fleche::  Le Snat vote en faveur d'un retour  la neutralit du Net, la proposition de loi doit maintenant tre valide par la Chambre des reprsentants
 ::fleche::  USA : l'Assemble de l'tat de la Californie approuve le projet de loi sur la neutralit du Net, en dpit de l'opposition des FAI

----------


## Marco46

> Un FAI amricain prtend que la neutralit du Net permet  Netflix et Google d'accder gratuitement  Internet
> une ralit ou bien une exagration ?


Un mensonge. Internet ne fonctionne pas comme a, tout simplement.

----------


## Steinvikel

Corrigez moi si je me trompe mais (pour complter Marco46) comme pour l're du tlphone, les plus gros tuyaux sont les infrastructures les plus cher et appartiennent toutes  de trs grosses entreprise spcialis, ou  des oprateurs tlphoniques historiques (les seul  pouvoir dgager autant d'investissement/capitaux pour dployer/acqurir). Vient ensuite les tuyaux "moyens" que les oprateurs dploient (ou pas suivant la zone), puis les tout petits tuyaux qui arrivent jusque chez nous, qui sont galement proprit d'une entreprise ...oprateur historique majoritairement, bien que certaines lignes soit privatis (pos soit mme) via un particulier ou une association (ex: FDN).

Une fois branch au rseau, on fait un peu prs ce qu'on veut, du moment que a perturbe pas l'infrastructure ou le routage. Mais pour se brancher aux tuyaux, notamment les gros, il faut obligatoirement passer par un contrat : un abonnement de droit  utiliser leur ligne et occuper une certaine quantit de leur bande passante (montant et descendant  dfinir, pour une dure  dfinir)... et je vous cache pas que le particulier ils en ont rien  battre les grossistes.
De mmoire, le principe est le mme pour tout les maillons "hardware" d'internet rgis par des entreprises. >> 1 facture pour le raccordement + 1 facture pour l'utilisation + 1 facture (souvent indirecte) pour les futurs travaux.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Ajit Pai qualifie d illgales  les rgles de la neutralit du Net de la Californie*
*Dj approuves par l'Assemble de l'tat le mois dernier*

En dcembre dernier, la Commission Fdrale de la Communication (FCC) a adopt une ordonnance abrogeant le principe de la neutralit du Net selon lequel interdiction est faite aux oprateurs de tlcommunications de bloquer, de ralentir l'accs ou de facturer davantage pour certains contenus. Depuis lors, cette dcision de la FCC a divis les amricains. 

Un groupe constitu des consommateurs, des entreprises technologiques et des dmocrates multiplient des actions pour, non seulement, restaurer la loi sur la neutralit du Net tablie sous ladministration Obama pour un Internet plus quitable, mais galement, pour laborer des rglementations plus strictes qui protgent les consommateurs. Tandis que les rpublicains et la FCC rangs du ct des FAI, qui considrent que la loi de la neutralit du Net ne permettait pas de rguler le trafic Internet efficacement et nencourageait pas linvestissement dans les rseaux, luttent pour le maintient de la neutralisation de ces rgles.


Ces derniers mois, la position des protecteurs du principe de la neutralit a beaucoup volu. La lutte sest tendue  plusieurs villes et compts des Etats-Unis. Dans certains tats comme la Californie et Montana,  des textes de loi visant  restaurer le principe de neutralit du Net ou  accorder des garanties similaires aux utilisateurs ont t labors.

Le projet de rgles de neutralit du Net de la Californie, considr comme plus stricte que les rgles de l're Obama et dj t vot par la Commission des communications et du transport de  lAssemble de lEtat, attend dtre sign par le gouverneur Jerry Brown.

Cependant Ajit Pai, prsident de la FCC, a qualifi, le vendredi dernier, d illgale  la dcision de la Californie dtablir ses propres rgles de neutralit du Net.  La microgestion de la Californie prsente un risque pour le reste du pays , a dclar  vendredi le prsident de la Commission fdrale des communications, Ajit Pai.  Aprs tout, le haut dbit est un service inter-tats; le trafic Internet ne reconnat pas les frontires de l'tat. Il s'ensuit que seul le gouvernement fdral peut dfinir une politique rglementaire dans ce domaine. , a-t-il ajout. 

Selon le prsident de la FCC, le projet de la Californie est  un projet de loi radical et anti-consommateur sur Internet qui imposerait des restrictions encore plus lourdes que celles adoptes par la FCC en 2015. 

Mais les ractions contre ces remarques de Pai nont pas attendu. Le snateur dmocrate Scott Wiener, celui qui est  lorigine du projet de loi de la neutralit du Net, a rpondu :  Le SB 822 est ncessaire et lgal car le prsident Pai a renonc  sa responsabilit de garantir un internet ouvert , a dclar Wiener dans un communiqu.  Puisque la FCC dit qu'elle n'a plus aucune autorit pour protger un Internet ouvert, il est galement vrai que la FCC n'a pas le pouvoir lgal d'empcher les Etats de protger leurs rsidents et leur conomie.   Contrairement  la FCC de Pai, la Californie n'est pas gre par les grandes entreprises de tlcommunications et de cblodistribution , a ajout M. Wiener. Il a galement rpondu sur Twitter.


Le snateur est galement revenu sur les incendies de fort en Californie o Verizon avait touff lutilisation des donnes des pompiers en juillet dernier, transgressant ses propres principes  de suppression des plafonds de donnes dans les situations durgence. Wiener a rappel que M. Pai  n'a rien dit et n'a rien fait. Ce silence dit beaucoup plus que ses paroles aujourd'hui .

Le projet de loi californien attend dtre valid par le gouverneur Brown. Mais selon Pai, sil valide cette loi,  cela empcherait les consommateurs californiens d'acheter de nombreux forfaits de donnes gratuites. Ces plans permettent aux consommateurs de diffuser de la vido, de la musique et autres, sans aucune limite de donnes. Ils se sont rvls extrmement populaires sur le march, en particulier chez les Amricains  faible revenu. Mais les lgislateurs californiens des tats-Unis veulent apparemment interdire  leurs lecteurs davoir ce choix. Ils ont rencontr l'ennemi et ce sont des donnes gratuites. 

A ces commentaires de Pai, le snateur Wiener a rpondu que  Le SB 822 est soutenu par une large coalition de groupes de consommateurs, de groupes de dfense des personnes  faible revenu, de petites et moyennes entreprises de technologie, de syndicats et le prsident de la FCC du prsident Obama, Tom Wheeler . 

M. Pai, pense que la FCC peut annuler les projets de rgles de neutralit du Net au niveau des tats. En effet, une dcision judiciaire, rendu le vendredi 7 septembre par la cour d'appel du 8me circuit des Etats-Unis, qui limite la rgulation tatique des offres de l'entreprise de cble, empchant le gouvernement de l'tat du Minnesota de rglementer les services tlphoniques VoIP offerts par Charter et d'autres entreprises de cblodistribution, a t salue par le prsident de la FCC, qui dit que la dcision appuie son affirmation selon laquelle la FCC peut prempter des rgles de neutralit du net au niveau de l' tat .

*Source :* Cnet, Twitter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Vous aussi, pensez-vous que la loi californienne sur la neutralit du Net posera problme une fois adopte ? 

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  Chine : Google propose un prototype de son moteur de recherche qui lie les utilisateurs  leurs numros de tlphone
 ::fleche::  Le Nouveau-Mexique poursuit Google, Twitter et plusieurs dev pour collecte illgale de donnes sur des enfants, les entreprises s'expliquent
 ::fleche::  USA : Oracle porte plainte contre le DoD qui veut accorder  un seul fournisseur le contrat JEDI Cloud, un contrat de 10 milliards $ du Pentagone
 ::fleche::  Allemagne : les prcommandes de jeux et autres produits high-tech sans date de sortie bientt interdites, suite  une plainte des consommateurs
 ::fleche::  L'histoire derrire la faillite de Lily Robotics, la start-up qui a collect 34 millions $, sans parvenir  livrer les drones promis  ses clients

----------


## NotAfka

Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pourquoi l un des FAI ne dit pas 《Ok moi je m'engage  respecter les anciennes lois sur la neutralit du net.》. Le peuple le suivrait directement c'est certain.

----------


## macslan

> Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pourquoi l un des FAI ne dit pas 《Ok moi je m'engage  respecter les anciennes lois sur la neutralit du net.》. Le peuple le suivrait directement c'est certain.


ils ne voient pas assez loin

Sinon logique qu'il n'aime pas la dcision de la Californie a va  l'encontre des personnes qui l'ont fait prsident de la FCC

----------


## Uther

Sauf que comme c'est un march assez ferm et qu'il ont intrt a ne pas la respecter pour gagner d'avantage, c'est peu probable que a arrive.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pourquoi l un des FAI ne dit pas 《Ok moi je m'engage  respecter les anciennes lois sur la neutralit du net.》. Le peuple le suivrait directement c'est certain.


Cela n'a pas de sens aux USA, o les FAI ont des monopoles locaux. Pas la peine de sduire le consommateur quand celui-ci n'a pas le choix.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*La neutralit du Net restaure en Californie, l'administration Trump porte plainte*
*pour bloquer la loi signe par le gouverneur de l'tat amricain*

Un mois aprs le vote du projet en Assemble et au Snat, la neutralit du Net est  nouveau instaure dans l'tat de Californie. Le gouverneur de l'tat, Edmund Gerald Brown, vient en effet d'apposer sa signature sur le projet de loi. La loi qui vient d'tre signe interdit aux fournisseurs de services  large bande de ralentir ou de bloquer des sites Web, tout en imposant des frais plus levs pour des dbits internet plus rapides. Pas donc besoin de dire que cette loi ne fait pas la joie des entreprises de tlcommunications comme Comcast et AT&T.

 Alors que l'administration Trump met tout en uvre pour miner notre dmocratie, nous, en Californie, continuerons  faire ce qu'il faut pour nos rsidents , s'est rjoui le snateur californien Scott Wiener, auteur du projet de loi sur la neutralit du Net. Il estime que  la neutralit du Net,  la base, est une notion selon laquelle nous devons chacun dcider o nous allons sur Internet, plutt que de laisser les fournisseurs de services Internet prendre cette dcision  notre place . Cela permet aussi d'assurer qu'il n'y ait aucun obstacle pour les entreprises qui tentent de concurrencer les entreprises dj tablies sur le march. La restauration de la neutralit du Net en Californie ne sera toutefois pas sans rplique du gouvernement fdral amricain.

Le dimanche 30 septembre, seulement quelques heures aprs l'annonce de la signature du projet de loi, le dpartement amricain de la justice (DoJ) a port plainte contre l'tat de Californie. L'administration Trump a saisi un tribunal fdral pour contester la capacit d'un seul tat  restaurer la neutralit du Net, tant donn que les services internet sont inclus dans le commerce entre Etats.  En vertu de la Constitution, les tats ne rglementent pas le commerce entre tats - le gouvernement fdral le fait , a dclar le procureur gnral amricain Jeff Sessions dans un communiqu.  Une fois de plus, la lgislature californienne a promulgu une loi tatique extrme et illgale visant  entraver la politique fdrale. Le Dpartement de la Justice ne devrait pas avoir  utiliser du temps et des ressources prcieuses pour dposer cette plainte aujourd'hui, mais nous avons le devoir de dfendre les prrogatives du gouvernement fdral et de protger notre ordre constitutionnel. Nous le ferons avec vigueur. Nous sommes convaincus que nous l'emporterons dans ce cas, car les faits sont  notre avantage .


Jeff Sessions, Procureur gnral des USA
Ajit Pa, le prsident de la FCC qui avait dj qualifi les nouvelles rgles californiennes d'illgales, a raffirm sa position, en soutenant l'action du DoJ.  Je suis heureux que le dpartement de la Justice ait dpos cette plainte. Internet est de manire intrinsque un service d'information inter-tats.  ce titre, seul le gouvernement fdral peut tablir une politique dans ce domaine. Et la Cour d'appel amricaine pour le huitime circuit a rcemment raffirm que la rglementation fdrale des services d'information relevait de la loi fdrale , dit-il. Avant d'ajouter que  non seulement la loi sur la rglementation de lInternet en Californie est illgale, mais elle nuit galement aux consommateurs".

Le procureur gnral de Californie, Xavier Becerra, a pour sa part promis de dfendre la nouvelle loi. La Californie  ne permettra pas  une poigne de _courtiers de pouvoir_ de dicter des sources dinformation ou la vitesse  laquelle les sites Web se chargent , a dclar Becerra.  Nous restons profondment attachs  la protection de la libert dexpression, de linnovation et de lquit. 

Sources : Bloomberg, DoJ

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  France : L'Arcep annonce des mesures visant  renforcer la neutralit du Net,  contrario, les USA vont vers sa suppression 
 ::fleche::  Free porte-t-il atteinte  la neutralit du Net en filtrant la publicit pour ses abonns ? L'tat s'en mle. 
 ::fleche::  Le fondateur du web soutient le projet de neutralit du net de l'UE :  la neutralit du net est cruciale pour l'avenir de l'Europe  
 ::fleche::  Neutralit du net : l'Arcep identifie les terminaux mobiles comme tant l'un des maillons faibles d'un internet ouvert et propose des solutions
 ::fleche::  Neutralit du Net : le PDG d'Orange s'rige contre ce principe,  il faut nous laisser faire , a-t-il demand dans son plaidoyer

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Toute l'industrie du haut dbit aux USA porte plainte contre la Californie*
*Pour bloquer la restauration de la neutralit du Net initie par cet tat*

Ltat de Californie sest rcemment dmarqu aux tats-Unis par ladoption dune disposition lgale visant  rtablir la neutralit du rseau sur son territoire et lapprobation de cette mesure par son gouverneur Edmund Gerald Brown. Cette nouvelle loi interdit aux fournisseurs de services  large bande de ralentir ou de bloquer des sites Web, tout en imposant des frais plus levs pour des dbits Internet plus rapides.

Mais cette initiative californienne qui est perue par ladministration Trump comme un coup de force illgal a presque immdiatement t conteste par le Dpartement amricain de la Justice (DOJ). Ce dernier a, dailleurs, port plainte contre ltat de Californie, justifiant sa dmarche par le fait quun seul tat serait incapable de restaurer la neutralit du Net, tant donn que les services Internet sont inclus dans le commerce entre tats.


Aprs ladministration Trump, cest au tour de lindustrie de la large bande, qui rassemble aux tats-Unis lensemble des fournisseurs amricains de services de haut dbit, dafficher sa ferme opposition  lintroduction ou la rhabilitation de la neutralit du Net institue par la Californie. Quatre groupes de pression (lobby) trs influents reprsentant les principaux acteurs de cette industrie viennent, en effet, dintenter une action en justice contre ltat de Californie pour bloquer la loi sur la neutralit du rseau qui a t rcemment adopte par cet tat.

La plainte en question a t dpose devant la Cour de District de lEastern District en Californie par : 
le CTIA, un lobby de lindustrie mobile ;le NCTA, un lobby de lindustrie de la cblodistribution ;lUSTelecom, un lobby de lindustrie des tlcommunications ;lAmerican Cable Association, un lobby qui reprsente les PME de la cblodistribution.
Ces lobbies reprsentent  eux quatre tous les principaux fournisseurs daccs  Internet, mobile et  domicile, aux tats-Unis ainsi que des centaines de petits FAI. Comcast, Charter, AT&T, Verizon, T-Mobile US, Sprint, Cox, Frontier et CenturyLink sont membres de ces groupes de pression.

 Cette affaire constitue lillustration classique dune de rglementation inconstitutionnelle de ltat , selon la plainte. La loi californienne sur la neutralit du Net  visait dlibrment  contrecarrer et  saper la loi fdrale, en imposant  la Federal Communications Commission les mmes rglements que ceux quelle avait expressment abrogs dans son ordonnance de 2018 intitule Restoring Internet Freedom Order , prcise les plaignants.

Daprs les demandeurs, la faon dont la loi californienne rglemente le commerce intertatique est inadmissible, car  il est impossible ou irraliste pour un fournisseur de services Internet offrant [du haut dbit] de distinguer le trafic qui sopre uniquement  lintrieur de la Californie du trafic qui va en dehors des frontires de cet tat .

Les groupes de pression demandent donc  la justice amricaine de confirmer le statut  sans valeur et inconstitutionnel  de cette loi et  dinterdire de faon permanente  la Californie de lappliquer ou de lui donner effet , la rglementation sur de neutralit du rseau de la Californie devant entrer en vigueur le 1er janvier 2019.

La DOJ et ces lobbies soutiennent que les initiatives visant la restauration de la loi sur la neutralit du rseau au niveau de chaque tat sont invalides par labrogation initiale de cette loi par la Federal Communications Commission (FCC) au niveau fdral. La FCC et le DOJ estiment que cette disposition lgale californienne est contraire  la politique de drglementation du gouvernement fdral en matire de large bande, alors que la Californie, de son ct, rappelle que la FCC a renonc  son pouvoir de rglementation du haut dbit et ne peut donc empcher les tats de rglementer cette industrie.

En fin de compte, la question de savoir si, dans le cas prsent, les dcisions de la FCC priment sur les lois institues au niveau des tats devrait tre tranche par la Cour dappel du District de Columbia dans un autre procs en instance o les procureurs gnraux des tats et dautres parties ont poursuivi la FCC afin dannuler labrogation des rgles fdrales sur la neutralit du rseau et la premption des lois des tats.

La Cour de District de lEastern District en Californie doit statuer sur les demandes dinjonction prliminaire dposes par le DOJ et les groupes de pression et dcider si la Californie peut ou non appliquer sa loi en attendant le dnouement de laffaire porte devant la Cour dappel du District de Columbia.

Se flicitant de leur coordination dans cette dmarche, le CTIA, le NCTA, lUSTelecom et lAmerican Cable Association ont dclar :  Les fournisseurs de services  haut dbit du pays sont le moteur de linnovation de lconomie numrique amricaine et demeurent engags envers un Internet ouvert pour les consommateurs. Nous nous opposons aux actions de la Californie pour rglementer laccs  Internet, car cela risque dimpacter ngativement sur les services fournis  des millions de consommateurs et de nuire aux nouveaux investissements et la croissance conomique .

*Source* : Broadband industry law suit (PDF)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  France : L'Arcep annonce des mesures visant  renforcer la neutralit du Net,  contrario, les USA vont vers sa suppression
 ::fleche::  Le fondateur du web soutient le projet de neutralit du net de l'UE :  la neutralit du net est cruciale pour l'avenir de l'Europe 
 ::fleche::  Neutralit du net : l'Arcep identifie les terminaux mobiles comme tant l'un des maillons faibles d'un internet ouvert et propose des solutions
 ::fleche::  Neutralit du Net : le PDG d'Orange s'rige contre ce principe,  il faut nous laisser faire , a-t-il demand dans son plaidoyer

----------


## AoCannaille

Tout a pour du pognon... Mais dans quel monde sommes nous ::(:

----------


## 23JFK

La nouveaut c'est que les FAI assurent ne pas pouvoir identifier la destination des donnes qu'ils acheminement... Mme pas  l'chelle plutt large des tats, ils n'ont pas peur du ridicule.

----------


## scandinave

> Daprs les demandeurs, la faon dont la loi californienne rglemente le  commerce intertatique est inadmissible, car  il est impossible ou  irraliste pour un fournisseur de services Internet offrant [du haut  dbit] de distinguer le trafic qui sopre uniquement  lintrieur de  la Californie du trafic qui va en dehors des frontires de cet tat .


Quelqu'un pourrais leur expliquer que Internet != de commerce. Et sinon que techniquement cela soit difficile, c'est leur problme pas celui de la loi.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Daprs les demandeurs, la faon dont la loi californienne rglemente le commerce intertatique est inadmissible, car  il est impossible ou irraliste pour un fournisseur de services Internet offrant [du haut dbit] de distinguer le trafic qui sopre uniquement  lintrieur de la Californie du trafic qui va en dehors des frontires de cet tat .


Ils ont un moyen trs simple de ne pas avoir ce problme: Ne pas restreindre le trafic du tout, pour personne. ::mouarf::

----------


## Dwalin_7

Si la Californie avait des rves de scession, c'est peut-tre l'occasion de les concrtiser.

----------


## el_slapper

> Si la Californie avait des rves de scession, c'est peut-tre l'occasion de les concrtiser.


Les bombes atomiques sont presque toutes au Texas. Les texans dtestent les californiens. Et cu le niveau de sant mentale des dirigeants texans putatifs.....  ::aie::

----------


## Stan Adkens

*99,7 % des commentaires uniques de la FCC taient en faveur de la neutralit du Net*
*Selon le rapport dune nouvelle analyse indpendante*

Un nouveau rapport rvle quaprs avoir pur les commentaires soumis  la FCC (Federal Communications Commission) l'anne dernire de tous les doublons et les faux commentaires, un chercheur de lUniversit de Stanford a pu dcouvrir que 99,7 % des commentaires publics, soit environ 800 000 au total, taient en faveur de la neutralit du Net.

En effet, aprs son lection  la prsidence des Etats-Unis le 8 novembre 2016, Donald Trump a dsign, ds le 23 janvier 2018, le rpublicain Ajit Pai, fervent opposant  la neutralit du Net pour diriger la FCC, lagence indpendante du gouvernement des tats-Unis qui est en charge de rguler les tlcommunications ainsi que les contenus des missions de radio, tlvision et Internet. En avril 2017, Ajit Pai, le nouveau prsident de la FCC, a propos de supprimer les rgles de la neutralit du Net auxquelles il stait oppos lors de leur adoption sous ladministration Obama, en tant que simple commissaire  la FCC.

Il a,  cet effet, rencontr un groupe d'entreprises de tlcommunications, y compris AT&T, Verizon et Comcast, qui se plaignaient de ne pas pouvoir rguler le trafic Internet efficacement et disaient tre dcourages d'investir pour dvelopper leurs capacits  cause des rgles de la Neutralit du Net. Un mouvement pour la suppression des rgles de la neutralit du Net naquit sans surprise car la nomination dAjit Pai prsageait dj pareil mouvement.

Parmi les soutiens du prsident de la FCC, il y avait 9 snateurs qui ont vite fait dintroduire un projet de loi, le lundi 30 avril, qui visait non seulement  annuler lOpen Internet Order, mais galement  interdire  la FCC dessayer de restaurer la neutralit du Net  lavenir, une fois qu'elle sera supprime. Cette dcision est passe par une consultation populaire avant de faire lobjet dun vote au sein de la FCC le 18 mai, ce qui a permis ladoption du projet de loi. La loi sur la neutralit a t abroge plus tard en dcembre 2017 aprs plusieurs oppositions des Etats, organisation de dfense des liberts sur Internet et des entreprises des technologies.

Cependant, lors de la consultation sur la neutralit du Net le systme de collecte des avis a t victime d'attaques DDoS qui ont t contrecarres ensuite, selon une annonce de la FCC.


Pour rappel, des millions de commentaires avaient t envoys via le formulaire de consultation de la FCC par des bots sous des noms fictifs, des identits voles et mme des noms de personnes dcdes. Plusieurs poursuites ont t engages, dont une par 23 procureurs gnraux, selon Motherboard. La FCC a reconnu ces irrgularits introduites dans son processus de consultation populaire, mais cela na pas empch le processus dadoption du projet de loi de continuer jusquau vote, sans mme quune enqute soit mene ou que la consultation soit reprise, a rapport Motherboard.   

Une nouvelle analyse des commentaires soumis  la FCC en mai 2017 qui a t conduite par un chercheur de lUniversit de Stanford a montr que 99,7 % des commentaires uniques de la FCC ont favoris la neutralit du Net, a rapport Motherboard. 

 Avec le brouillard de fraude avec les spams retirs du corpus de commentaires, les lgislateurs et leur personnel, les journalistes, les citoyens intresss et les dcideurs politiques peuvent utiliser ces rapports pour mieux comprendre ce que les amricains ont rellement dit sur labrogation de la protection de la neutralit du Net et pourquoi 800 000 Amricains sont alls plus loin que simplement signer une ptition pour obtenir rparation des griefs en exprimant leurs proccupations dans leurs propres mots , a crit, lundi dernier, Ryan Singel, chercheur en stratgie et mdias  l'Universit de Stanford.

Le brouillard contenait 22 millions de commentaires, par consquent plus de 21 millions de commentaires taient donc faux envoys par des bots ou provenant des campagnes organises.

 Cela ne veut pas dire que tous les commentaires non uniques adresss  la FCC via des campagnes en ligne sont des faux , a not le rapport, selon Motherboard. En effet, plusieurs commentateurs ont utilis des lettres types pour exprimer leur soutien  la neutralit de l'internet.  Cependant, en raison de la grande quantit de bruit cre par les faux commentaires, il reste trs difficile de localiser les vrais signaux parmi les commentaires non uniques. 

Afin de parvenir  identifier les 800 000 commentaires uniques et de les analyser, lquipe de Ryan Singel a utilis des modles d'apprentissage automatique. Cette technique leur a permis de montrer que les commentateurs, repartis gographiquement et politiquement sur lensemble du pays, taient rsolument pour le maintien des rgles de la neutralit du Net.

Cest ainsi que, ltude a rvl que  bien qu'il y ait en moyenne plus de commentaires de la part des districts de la Chambre reprsents par les dmocrates, un nombre important de commentaires uniques ont t dposs dans les districts rpublicains , selon le rapport. 1 489 commentaires ont t dposs en moyenne dans chaque district dmocrate et 1 202 pour les districts rpublicains, a rapport Motherboard.

Selon Motherboard, le rapport insinue galement que les lections de mi-mandat pourraient tre influences par la neutralit du Net  cause de la rpartition des partisans de ces rgles dans les diffrents districts. Ce qui pourrait conduire les candidats  reconsidrer leur position par rapport  la loi sur la neutralit du Net.

*Source :* Motherboard, Rapport

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce nouveau rapport ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous, comme le chercheur, que les candidats pourraient reconsidrer leur position vis- vis de la neutralit du Net  cause des lections ? 

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  La Californie adopte une loi qui interdit aux bots de se faire passer pour de vraies personnes, et les oblige  rvler leur identit
 ::fleche::  USA : la Silicon Valley exhorte le prsident de la FCC  prserver la neutralit du Net, qui se trouve  nouveau menace avec une initiative en cours
 ::fleche::  USA : Donald Trump autorise les FAI  vendre l'historique Web des internautes sans leur consentement, quelles solutions pour les Amricains ?
 ::fleche::  USA : les fournisseurs d'Internet assurent de ne pas vendre l'historique Web des internautes, avant leur consentement pralable
 ::fleche::  USA : Chicago, Boston et Seattle et 24 autres villes soutiennent la lutte pour la neutralit du Net, esprant l'annulation de l'ordonnance de la FCC

----------


## tomlev

Quoi, vous voulez dire que le peuple amricain n'tait pas en faveur de l'abrogation de la neutralit du net ? Et que les snateurs ont donc vot contre les intrts du peuple mais pour les intrts de l'industrie des telecoms dont les lobbyistes leur ont graiss la patte ? Oh, quelle surprise  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tout a pour du pognon... Mais dans quel monde sommes nous


C'est seulement  cet instant que vous vous en tes rendu compte ?
La dmocratie c'est le pouvoir aux riches, le peuple n'a pas son mot  dire, on ne lui demande pas son avis, quand il y a un rfrendum il n'est pas respect, mais gnralement il n'y a pas de rfrendum.

Il y a des entreprises comme AT&T, Verizon et Comcast, qui veulent pouvoir rguler le trafic Internet, surement pour faire payer des services plus chre.
En France pour 30, t'as une freebox, avec internet, tv, tlphone illimit.
Aux USA les FAI se disent que l'abonnement pourrait tre beaucoup plus chre que a.

L'quipe d'Ajit Pai a t corrompu par les entreprises.
C'est comme a que le monde fonctionne, il y a des riches qui font en sorte que des gens comme Ajit Pai fassent passer des lois qui sont mauvaises pour tout le monde.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> *L'quipe d'Ajit Pai a t corrompu par les entreprises.*
> C'est comme a que le monde fonctionne, il y a des riches qui font en sorte que des gens comme Ajit Pai fassent passer des lois qui sont mauvaises pour tout le monde.


Je n'en suis mme pas sr, ou alors largement avant d'tre  ce poste.

Pour rappel, quand Trump l'a choisi (oui car c'est Trump qui l'a mi l, encore une bonne ide), il s'affirmait dj depuis longtemps contre la neutralit du Net, Trump l'a dsign en toute connaissance de cause.

Si quelqu'un a t corrompu par les entreprises de communication, c'est plus Trump pour le coup (mais bon, on ne va pas te demander de dire du mal de ton chouchou).

----------


## Ryu2000

> quand Trump l'a choisi


Comme je l'ai dj dis plusieurs fois, Trump ne fait pas ce qu'il veut.
Peut tre qu'il a nomm Ajit Pai sous pression d'un lobby.

Les potes de Trump se font virer, donc si Ajit Pai est toujours en place, c'est peut tre un signe que ce n'est pas une ide de Trump... On ne sait pas.
Ou peut tre que Trump a t convaincu que c'tait bien de laisser AT&T, Verizon, Comcast rguler le trafic Internet, pour crer des services plus chre.
Peut tre que la qualit de service sera meilleure, mais ce sera plus chre pour avoir de la qualit.
C'est pas la philosophie de Free qu'arrive et qui fait chuter les prix partout.
Avant Free, les abonnements tlphonique sms, appelles, internet illimit ne cotaient pas 16.
Et les abonnements (ADSL + TV + tlphone) illimit ne cotaient pas 30.

Le projet de Trump c'est de relancer l'industrie aux USA, il veut des usines aux USA, il veut que les tasuniens retrouvent du travail.
Internet n'est peut tre pas sa passion, mme si il aime bien raconter des conneries sur Twitter  :;): 

Trump ou pas, c'est Ajit Pai qui gre le truc.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Comme je l'ai dj dis plusieurs fois, Trump ne fait pas ce qu'il veut.
> Peut tre qu'il a nomm Ajit Pai sous pression d'un lobby.


Ou peut-tre qu'en tant qu'entrepreneur (car je te rappelle qu'il n'est pas politicien  la base), et en tant que millionnaire / milliardaire, il a peut-tre des intrts perso  droite ou  gauche dans cette affaire, et qu'il est lui aussi contre la neutralit du Net, il faut arrter de le prendre pour une sainte-nitouche qui ne dcide rien.





> *Les potes de Trump se font virer*, donc si Ajit Pai est toujours en place, c'est peut tre un signe que ce n'est pas une ide de Trump... On ne sait pas.


Des exemples ? Et ils se font virer par qui ?

Pour l'instant, tous les mecs du gouvernement qui sont partis, c'est soit Trump qui les a vir, soit les mecs en question qui ont dmissionn. Personne n'a t vir par une entit secrte qui dirige le monde...





> Trump ou pas, c'est Ajit Pai qui gre le truc.


Personne ne dit le contraire, je te dit juste qu'il n'a pas forcment t corrompu par un quelconque lobby pour prendre ces dcisions, vu qu'il avait dj ce point de vue avant d'tre  ce poste, et qu'il a t choisi car il pensait comme a justement. Il y a dj eu suffisamment d'articles la-dessus  l'poque. 

Tu dbarque juste 5 ans aprs la guerre, en venant raconter n'importe quoi et porter des accusations au pif sans avoir pris le temps de te renseigner un minimum avant.


Edit :




> Comme je l'ai dj dis plusieurs fois, Trump ne fait pas ce qu'il veut.


Et comme on te l'a dj rpondu plusieurs fois, le fait que TU affirme quelque chose, n'en fait pas une vrit pour autant.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> En France pour 30, t'as une freebox, avec internet, tv, tlphone illimit.
> Aux USA les FAI se disent que l'abonnement pourrait tre beaucoup plus chre que a.


Mme au niveau Europen, la France fait figure d'exception, sur les tarifs d'abonnement  internet ou aux rseaux mobiles.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou peut-tre qu'en tant qu'entrepreneur (car je te rappelle qu'il n'est pas politicien  la base), et en tant que millionnaire / milliardaire, il a peut-tre des intrts perso  droite ou  gauche dans cette affaire


Alors dj le fait qu'il ne soit pas politicien c'est un bon signe.
Vouloir faire une carrire de politicien, a craint, a veut dire qu'on veut tre un parasite et ne rien cr.
Les politiciens veulent juste un poste pour toucher un salaire.

C'est toujours mieux quand quelqu'un arrive aprs avoir eu un vrai travail et fasse un peu de politique, au moins il connait le monde rel, c'est pas comme les politiciens...
Vouloir faire carrire dans la politique c'est mauvais signe.

Au moins Besancenot tait facteur (bon c'est pas excellent comme exemple mais je trouve a drle).

===
Pour les intrts personnels j'y crois pas trop, devenir prsident a a ruin son entreprise.
C'est trs mauvais pour ses affaires.
Donald Trump dgringole au classement des milliardaires

Il pense "America First" je pense qu'il s'en fout de la neutralit du net, parce que ce n'est pas a qui va crer ou faire perdre des emplois.
L'important c'est de ramener des usines aux USA, qu'est-ce que a change pour les usines si la neutralit du net disparat ?
Tout ce que a va changer c'est que pour avoir un meilleur dbit il faudra payer plus chre.

Il ne peut pas matriser 100% des sujets. Peut tre qu'on lui a demand de nomm Ajit Pai.




> Des exemples ? Et ils se font virer par qui ?


Il doit y en avoir dans le tas :
En un an de Donald Trump, 27 collaborateurs pousss  la dmission
Ya des gars comme Stephen Bannon, Tom Price, Anthony Scaramucci, etc, dans le tas il devait bien y avoir des potes de Trump.

Ce n'est pas dans les mdias mainstreams franais qu'on risque de trouver des articles pro Trump, et les articles des mdias alternatif sont beaucoup plus mal rfrenc aujourd'hui.
Il y a plein d'articles que je n'arrive plus  retrouver...

J'ai bien trouv a, mais je connais pas... :
Des fonctionnaires US se flicitent de saboter ladministration Trump de lintrieur
En tout cas c'est clair qu'il subit un puissant vent de fasse.
Il est contraint de faire des concessions.




> Personne ne dit le contraire, je te dit juste qu'il n'a pas forcment t corrompu par un quelconque lobby pour prendre ces dcisions


C'est quand mme possible que Ajit Pai soit li avec des entreprises comme AT&T, Verizon, Comcast.

Il doit bien y avoir un aspect positif pour quelqu'un.
Pourquoi Ajit Pai choisirait de devenir la personne la moins populaire d'internet, si a ne rapporterait rien  personne ?
Il a une mission difficile, a doit pas tre marrant de soutenir quelque chose d'aussi impopulaire et indfendable.
C'est possible qu'il soit grassement pay pour a.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pour les intrts personnels j'y crois pas trop, devenir prsident a a ruin son entreprise.
> C'est trs mauvais pour ses affaires.


Raison de plus pour se faire engraisser par des lobbys non ? 

Tu es toujours en train d'accuser tous les politiciens, mais bizarrement, lui c'est jamais de sa faute...





> Il doit y en avoir dans le tas :
> 
> Ya des gars comme Stephen Bannon, Tom Price, Anthony Scaramucci, etc, dans le tas il devait bien y avoir des potes de Trump.


Gn, tu piges rien.

Je ne remets pas en doute le fait que certains soient ses potes, a tout le monde s'en fou, mais ton affirmation comme quoi ils se font virer par on ne sait mme pas qui ? D'autant plus que dans l'article que tu fournis, c'est marqu qu'ils sont pousss  la dmission, s'ils dmissionnent, ils ne sont donc pas virs...  





> Ce n'est pas dans les mdias mainstreams franais qu'on risque de trouver des articles pro Trump, et les articles des mdias alternatif sont beaucoup plus mal rfrenc aujourd'hui.
> Il y a plein d'articles que je n'arrive plus  retrouver...


Quel rapport ?

Puisque d'aprs toi, tout les prsidents amricains sont dirigs par on ne sait qui, ce n'est donc pas spcifique  Trump, donc peu importe d'tre pro ou contre Trump, si tu ne trouve pas des articles  propos de a sur Trump, amne-nous en  propos d'Obama, ou de Clinton, ou de Bush.




> J'ai bien trouv a, mais je connais pas... :
> Des fonctionnaires US se flicitent de saboter ladministration Trump de lintrieur
> En tout cas c'est clair qu'il subit un puissant vent de fasse.
> Il est contraint de faire des concessions.


Quel rapport avec une socit secrte quelconque qui forcerait Trump a faire le contraire de ce qu'il veut ? La c'est juste des citoyens qui le font chier car ils sont contre ses dcisions.

C'est du mme niveau que l'Etat de Californie qui veut remettre la neutralit du Net, c'est leur propre dcision car ils ne sont pas d'accord avec ce qui a t dcid, mais ils n'obligent pas Trump  faire ce qu'ils ont envie, la preuve, ils se font envoyer balader.





> C'est quand mme possible que Ajit Pai soit li avec des entreprises comme AT&T, Verizon, Comcast.


C'est possible, mais tu n'as aucun lment pour le dire.





> Il doit bien y avoir un aspect positif pour quelqu'un.
> Pourquoi Ajit Pai choisirait de devenir la personne la moins populaire d'internet, si a ne rapporterait rien  personne ?
> Il a une mission difficile, a doit pas tre marrant de soutenir quelque chose d'aussi impopulaire et indfendable.
> C'est possible qu'il soit grassement pay pour a.


Mais tu lis ce qu'on t'cris ou bien ? Il n'a pas dcid d'tre la personne la moins populaire d'internet, et il n'a pas une mission difficile, puisqu'il pensait dj comme a avant ! On l'a choisi exprs pour qu'il vote a justement... Y'a eu je ne sais combien d'articles la dessus ne serait-ce qu'ici mme sur DVP !

Depuis le dbut la Quadrature du net crie partout que ce mec tait dj contre la neutralit du net, et que c'tait dj donc biais au niveau du vote de l'avoir mis lui  la tte de la FCC. Bien sr qu'il est grassement pay, il fait son boulot comme c'tait prvu, tu peux tre grassement pay sans pot de vin hein.

Faut arrter de chercher des complots partout tout le temps, il y a des milliards de gens qui ne pensent pas comme toi, et ils n'ont pas forcment t corrompu par un lobby hein...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Raison de plus pour se faire engraisser par des lobbys non ?


Ben non, si il voulait de l'argent il n'aurait pas essay d'tre prsident...




> Tu es toujours en train d'accuser tous les politiciens, mais bizarrement, lui c'est jamais de sa faute...


Lui au moins il a un projet cool, de protectionnisme et de nationalisme, c'est le futur !
Les USA taient  fond pour le mondialisme, l ils ont compris qu'ils allaient se fait niquer par les chinois et ils essaient de se dfendre.

En plus ce n'est pas marrant d'attaquer Trump, puisque tout le monde l'attaque, donc aucun intrt...
Critiquer Trump c'est comme critiquer Macron aujourd'hui, si les mdias mainstreams leur crashent dessus c'est plus marrant.
C'tait intressant de critiquer Macron avant le premier tour, aprs c'tait trop tard...
Les gens sont tellement cons qu'ils sont capable de rlire Macron (ou Sarkozy  ::(: ).




> Je ne remets pas en doute le fait que certains soient ses potes, a tout le monde s'en fou, mais ton affirmation comme quoi ils se font virer par on ne sait mme pas qui ?


Si vous avez suivi un peu Trump au pouvoir vous avez du voir plusieurs fois des news qui disaient que Trump essayait de faire quelque chose et il a t bloqu.




> Puisque d'aprs toi, tout les prsidents amricains sont dirigs par on ne sait qui, ce n'est donc pas spcifique  Trump


Il y a plein de lobbys puissant aux USA qui sont capable de contrler le gouvernement, l'ensemble de ces lobbys est appel "tat profond".
Obama suivait parfois les ordres de l'tat profond, comme tous les prsidents US.
JFK a essay de s'en prendre aux banques, il a t assassin peu de temps aprs. (executive order n 11110)
Bon aprs c'est peut tre une concidence, on saura jamais...

John F. Kennedy SpeechesThe President and the Press: Address before the American Newspaper Publishers Association, April 27, 1961




> Quel rapport avec une socit secrte quelconque qui forcerait Trump a faire le contraire de ce qu'il veut ?


Les prsidents sont oblig de faire des choses pour l'tat profond.
Mais il y en a qui sont directement align avec les ides d'une partie de l'tat profond, comme Hillary qui est proche de l'industrie de l'armement.




> Il n'a pas dcid d'tre la personne la moins populaire d'internet, et il n'a pas une mission difficile, puisqu'il pensait dj comme a avant !


Je sais, mais il aurait pu abandonner.
Parce que psychologiquement a doit tre dur d'avoir le monde contre soi.

----------


## macslan

> C'est seulement  cet instant que vous vous en tes rendu compte ?
> La dmocratie c'est le pouvoir aux riches, le peuple n'a pas son mot  dire, on ne lui demande pas son avis, quand il y a un rfrendum il n'est pas respect, mais gnralement il n'y a pas de rfrendum.


Pendant ce temps l en Suisse et sans rfrendum

----------


## cdusart

> Il y a plein de lobbys puissant aux USA qui sont capable de contrler le gouvernement, l'ensemble de ces lobbys est appel "tat profond".
> Obama suivait parfois les ordres de l'tat profond, comme tous les prsidents US.


Serait-il possible d'avoir une dfinition un peu plus prcise de ce qu'est cet "tat profond" qui pilote les prsidents aux usa ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Serait-il possible d'avoir une dfinition un peu plus prcise de ce qu'est cet "tat profond" qui pilote les prsidents aux usa ?


Je n'ai jamais trouv de dfinition exacte.
Mais en gros c'est l'ensemble des lobbys qui influence les choix du gouvernement.
Il y a des groupes puissants qui ne sont pas connu du public.

Aux USA il y a l'AIPAC par exemple.
Qui n'tait pas pote avec Trump pendant la campagne, mais a a chang depuis :
Des Juifs amricains anti-Trump acclament Trump  lAIPAC

Dans l'tat profond US, il y a des capitalistes, il y a l'industrie de l'armement, il y a l'industrie pharmaceutique, etc.
On pourrait dire "lobby" au lieu de dire tat profond.

====
Si les USA supprime la neutralit du Net est-ce que a changera quelque chose chez nous ?
La connexion sera moins performante quand on ira sur un serveur US ? Les FAI franais devront ngocier pour utiliser le rseau US ?
Ou alors est-ce que a ne changera rien du tout pour nous ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je n'ai jamais trouv de dfinition exacte.
> Mais en gros c'est l'ensemble des lobbys qui influence les choix du gouvernement.
> *Il y a des groupes puissants qui ne sont pas connu du public.*
> 
> Aux USA il y a l'AIPAC par exemple.
> Qui n'tait pas pote avec Trump pendant la campagne, mais a a chang depuis :
> Des Juifs amricains anti-Trump acclament Trump  lAIPAC
> 
> Dans l'tat profond US, il y a des capitalistes, il y a l'industrie de l'armement, il y a l'industrie pharmaceutique, etc.
> *On pourrait dire "lobby" au lieu de dire tat profond.*


Ils ne sont pas connus du public ou c'est les lobbys les plus puissants de l'industrie (armement / pharma) que tout le monde connait ? J'ai du mal  suivre l. Car au final, si "l'Etat profond" c'est juste les lobbys, tous les pays ont un Etat profond, et ce n'est pas spcifique aux USA.

Sinon GG que le seul exemple donn (avec un article qui plus est), soit  propos d'un lobby juif sioniste, a faisait longtemps que tu n'avais pas attaquer les juifs / les sionistes,  vu de nez en consultant le forum, je dirais moins de 25mn depuis ton post prcdent voquant les sionistes (o c'tait tout aussi hors propos), chapeau ! Soral te file un chque en fonction du nombre de messages que tu postes ou comment a se passe ?

----------


## Jonathan

*USA : 9,5 millions de commentaires sur la neutralit du Net auraient t faits avec des identits voles*
*Selon le procureur gnral de New York* 

Le principe de neutralit du Net est celui-l qui garantit  tous les utilisateurs davoir accs au mme service, quel que soit le prix de labonnement. Ce principe garantit la non-discrimination, obligeant ainsi les fournisseurs daccs  internet  traiter de la mme faon toutes les donnes qui transitent sur le rseau. Ils nont pas le droit par exemple de bloquer ou de ralentir un type de contenu au profit dun autre.

Ce principe a t inscrit dans la loi en 2015 par ladministration Obama et en 2016 par lUnion europenne. Il a fait lobjet de plusieurs plaintes provenant des entreprises telles que AT&T, Verizon et Comcast, qui estimaient rencontrer des difficults  rguler le trafic internet efficacement et disaient tre dcourages dinvestir pour dvelopper leurs capacits.

Ces plaintes associes  plusieurs autres lments ont conduit  lorganisation dune consultation populaire avant de faire lobjet dun vote au sein de la FCC. Le vote ayant t fait, le projet de loi visant  supprimer ce principe a t adopt comme voulu par la majorit. Cependant, il a t constat lors de la priode de consultation publique que le systme de collecte de donnes a t victime dattaques cyberntiques. Une annonce de la FCC avait t faite pour faire comprendre  lopinion publique que ces attaques ont t repousses sans incident quelconque.



Mais cette annonce aurait plutt laiss transparatre beaucoup de soupons sur la crdibilit de cette consultation. Le bureau du procureur gnral de New York a ouvert une enqute dont les rsultats feraient mention de prs de 9,5 millions de commentaires qui sembleraient avoir t faits en utilisant les noms et adresses de tierces personnes. La FCC fait actuellement face  plusieurs procs mens contre elle par plusieurs entits pour des motifs qui emmnent tout de mme  se poser certaines questions. Les enqutes tant toujours en cours, il nest pour linstant pas encore possible de se prononcer sur le fait de savoir si oui ou non, la suppression de ce principe sera remise en cause.

Sources : New York Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du principe de la neutralit du Net ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que ce principe soit rellement appliqu en France ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Un FAI amricain prtend que la neutralit du Net permet  Netflix et Google d'accder gratuitement  Internet : une ralit ou bien une exagration ?
 ::fleche::  USA : la neutralit du Net est officiellement abolie : les oprateurs de tlcommunications vont-ils dj passer  l'action ?
 ::fleche::  La neutralit du Net restaure en Californie, l'administration Trump porte plainte our bloquer la loi signe par le gouverneur de l'tat amricain
 ::fleche::  Neutralit du net : un membre du Congrs US propose un recalibrage de la gouvernance d'internet avec son projet de loi The 21st Century Internet Act

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Des groupes de fournisseurs dInternet poursuivent le Vermont sur sa loi de la neutralit du Net*
*Qui leur impose des restrictions pour le non respect*

Aprs le vote en mai dernier (3 voix contre 2) en faveur de la supprimer de la neutralit du Net, ensemble de rgles adoptes en 2015 qui interdisaient aux fournisseurs de services Internet de bloquer ou d'touffer le trafic ou d'offrir des voies rapides payantes, la Commission Fdrale des Communications (FCC) a fini par labroger plus tard en dcembre 2017 et publier son ordonnance dans le Federal Register, le journal officiel du gouvernement des tats-Unis. Aprs la publication de la dcision dabrogation la loi, la suppression devait prendre effet officiellement le 23 avril 2018, aprs observation dun dlai de 60 jours lgislatifs.

Cette dcision de la FCC a accord une victoire crasante aux fournisseurs d'accs Internet et aux entreprises de cblodistribution qui se plaignaient de ne pas pouvoir rguler le trafic Internet efficacement et dtre dcourags d'investir pour dvelopper leurs capacits  cause des rgles de la neutralit du Net. Cependant, les tentatives pour faire annuler lordonnance dabrogation de la neutralit du Net ne se sont pas fait attendre. Bien avant, la dcision dabrogation en dcembre 2017, plusieurs actions ont t menes par divers groupes de soutien  la neutralit du Net. 

Le 22 juin 02017, Twitter, SoundCloud, Medium, Twilio, Plays.tv et Adblock ont dcid de se joindre au mouvement de protestation de lorganisation Fight for the Future, qui prvoyait une manifestation numrique le 12 juillet 2017. Facebook, Google et d'autres gants du Net staient, galement mobiliss ce 12 juillet pour soutenir la neutralit du Net  l'occasion de l'International Day of Action qui a mobilis des milliers de sites web principalement amricains. 


A linstar des entreprises de lInternet, des Etats comme New York, Oregon, le New Jersey, le Rhode Island, le Montana, Hawaii et la Californie ont adopt leur propre projet de loi qui restaure les rgles de la neutralit du Net. Une coalition de procureurs gnraux de 23 tats a marqu aussi son dsaccord avec la FCC en intentant une action en justice contre lagence, pour empcher l'abrogation des rgles mises en place en 2015 pour garantir un Internet libre et ouvert.

Lordonnance de rvocation des rgles de la neutralit est entre en vigueur, toute fois la lutte pour la restauration de la loi continue. Le Vermont a,  son tour, adopt une loi interdisant aux entreprises qui ne respectent pas les rgles de neutralit du Net de recevoir les contrats publics. Reuters rapporte que cinq groupes industriels reprsentant d'importants fournisseurs d'accs  Internet et des entreprises de cblodistribution ont intent un procs contre le Vermont, le jeudi dernier devant le tribunal fdral de lEtat, afin de bloquer cette loi.

AT & T Inc., Comcast Corp et Verizon Communications Inc. font partie des cinq groupes plaignants contre le dcret sign par le gouverneur rpublicain du Vermont, Phil Scott. Ces trois fournisseurs font, par ailleurs, partie des fournisseurs de lindustrie du haut dbit qui ont marqu, en dbut du mois doctobre, leur ferme opposition  la rhabilitation de la neutralit du Net institue par la Californie. 

La plainte dpose par les cinq groupes - lAmerican Cable Association; The Wireless Association; Internet & Television Association; la Broadband Association et la New England Cable & Telecommunications Association - soutient que les tats ne peuvent pas rglementer  indirectement par le biais de leurs dpenses, marchs publics ou dautres puissances commerciales ce qu'ils ne peuvent pas rglementer directement.  En effet, en abrogeant les rgles de neutralit, la FCC avait pris des mesures afin qu'elles ne soient pas restaures par les tats, ni par la FCC, elle-mme.

Le gouverneur Scott s'est dit du que le procs ait t intent contre l'tat  pour avoir pris des mesures pour protger nos citoyens et notre conomie . Le gouverneur a dclar qu'il estimait que les rsidents du Vermont  ont le droit d'accder librement et ouvertement aux informations sur Internet. En l'absence d'une norme nationale pour protger ce droit, les tats doivent agir. 

La Californie fait galement lobjet de poursuite judiciaire par ladministration Trump. Une audience est, par ailleurs, prvue pour le 28 novembre afin de bloquer la loi de la Californie qui entre en vigueur le 1er janvier 2019. 

*Source :* Reuters

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous  ?
 ::fleche::  Quelle suite donnez-vous  cette lutte interminable autour de la neutralit du Net ?  

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  USA : la Silicon Valley exhorte le prsident de la FCC  prserver la neutralit du Net, qui se trouve  nouveau menace avec une initiative en cours
 ::fleche::  Neutralit du Net : le PDG d'Orange s'rige contre ce principe,  il faut nous laisser faire , a-t-il demand dans son plaidoyer
 ::fleche::  USA : Twitter et d'autres entreprises de l'Internet se mobilisent pour la neutralit du Net, qui est menace par la Federal Communications Commission
 ::fleche::  L'administration Trump approuve le renforcement des contrles incluant les comptes de rseaux sociaux, pour l'obtention de visa amricain
 ::fleche::  USA : les gants de la technologie rejoignent un mouvement visant  rester dans l'accord de Paris sur le climat, peu importe la dcision de Trump

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La Californie accepte de suspendre temporairement l'application de sa la loi sur la neutralit de l'internet,*
*dans le cadre d'un accord conclu avec le ministre de la justice * 

La Californie a accept de suspendre temporairement l'application de sa nouvelle loi sur la neutralit de l'internet dans le cadre d'un accord conclu avec le ministre de la Justice vendredi.

Le DOJ et la Californie sont parvenus  un accord pour diffrer leur bataille judiciaire au sujet de la loi de l'tat, tandis qu'une cour d'appel fdrale a dcid du sort de l'abrogation des rgles fdrales de neutralit du rseau en 2015.

En vertu de l'accord, dtaill dans les documents dposs auprs d'une cour fdrale en Californie, l'tat ne prendra aucune mesure pour appliquer la loi adopte le mois dernier  la fin de la procdure d'abrogation de la Federal Communications Commission (FCC).

Le prsident de la FCC, Ajit Pai, qui a demand l'annulation de l'abrogation l'anne dernire, a dclar que cette dcision constituait une concession majeure de la part des partisans de la neutralit de l'internet.

 Je suis heureux que la Californie ait accept de ne pas appliquer sa rglementation onreuse sur Internet , a dclar Pai dans un communiqu.  Cette concession substantielle tmoigne de la solidit de la thse prsente par les Etats-Unis au dbut du mois. Cela dmontre galement, contrairement  ce que prtendent les partisans de la loi, quil ny a pas de problme urgent que ces rglements visent  solutionner .

Le snateur Scott Wiener (Dmocrate) de l'tat de Californie, auteur de la loi, a dclar qu'il souhaitait que cette loi entre en vigueur ds que possible, mais il comprenait qu'il tait ncessaire de rgler d'abord les questions relatives  l'abrogation.


 En particulier  la lumire de la dcision de l'administration Trump de mettre fin aux protections fdrales de la neutralit du Net, la Californie a le pouvoir - voire la responsabilit - de protger l'accs  Internet de nos rsidents, entreprises, premiers intervenants, fournisseurs de soins de sant et autres , a dclar Wiener. dans un rapport.  Ce combat vise  protger la sant, la scurit et la vitalit de notre tat .

Dans un communiqu, le procureur gnral de la Californie, Xavier Becerra, a dclar que l'tat  dfendrait vigoureusement   sa propre loi sur la neutralit de l'internet :

 Nous nous engageons pour un Internet libre et ouvert pour les Californiens. Chaque mesure que nous prenons, chaque action que nous lanons vise  nous mettre dans la meilleure position possible pour prserver la neutralit de l'internet pour les 40 millions d'habitants de notre tat , a dclar Becerra dans un communiqu.  Nous nous opposons  la tentative de l'administration Trump visant  abroger la neutralit du rseau devant la Cour de circuit du D.C. et nous dfendrons avec vigueur la loi californienne sur la neutralit du rseau . 

La Californie fait partie des tats qui ont poursuivi la FCC  la suite de la suppression de la rglementation fdrale. Elle fait galement parti des dizaines dEtats qui souhaitent remplacer les rgles fdrales par la loi des tats, malgr le fait que la FCC ait prempt de telles actions dans son injonction.

La Cour dappel des tats-Unis entendra les plaidoiries dans laffaire de la neutralit de linternet en fvrier.

Source : The Hill

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Neutralit du Net : le systme de commentaires de la FCC a-t-il t victime de DDoS ou est-ce une ruse pour ne pas recevoir les avis des Amricains ?
 ::fleche::  USA : le Snat de Californie se prononce en faveur d'un projet de loi qui rtablit la neutralit du net, au grand regret de l'industrie du haut dbit
 ::fleche::  USA : l'industrie du jeu vido rejoint la lutte pour prserver la neutralit du Net, sans laquelle l'exprience de jeu en ligne serait compromise
 ::fleche::  Neutralit du net : des groupes reprsentant les FAI ont apport leur soutien en faveur de la FCC devant les tribunaux pour abolir ce principe
 ::fleche::  USA : l'Oregon devient le second tat  restaurer la neutralit du Net, aprs l'adoption d'un projet de loi qui va entrer en vigueur le 6 juin

----------


## Mdinoc

a sent mauvais, cette concession.
Il est beaucoup plus difficile de dfaire quelque chose que de l'empcher...

----------


## Stan Adkens

*USA : la Cour suprme met fin  la bataille au sujet des rgles de neutralit du Net de l're Obama*
*Sans annuler la dcision dabrogation de 2017*

Le lundi denier, la Cour suprme des tats-Unis a rejet la demande de l'administration Trump et des entreprises des tlcommunications concernant lannulation dune dcision d'un tribunal infrieur qui avait confirm les rgles de neutralit du rseau de l're Obama. En effet, sous ladministration Obama, il a t adopt des rgles en faveur de la neutralit du Net  principe devant garantir l'galit de traitement de tous les flux de donnes sur Internet en excluant par exemple toute discrimination positive ou ngative  l'gard de la source, de la destination ou du contenu de l'information transmise sur le rseau. Mais, la Haute Cour nannule pas par cette action labrogation de 2017 de la loi sur la neutralit.  

Pour rappel, La Commission Fdrale des Communications (FCC) a vot en dcembre 2017 afin dabroger la loi sur la neutralit du Net par trois voix contre deux, aprs un vote favorable au sein de la FCC par 2 voix contre 1 ayant permis au projet dAjit Pai de supprimer la neutralit du Net dtre officiellement lanc. Ajit Pai, lactuel prsident de la FCC, nomm par le prsident des Etats-Unis Donald Trump aprs son lection, avait dj marqu son opposition  la loi de la neutralit du Net en votant contre en tant que commissaire  la FCC sous ladministration Obama. Ds lors quil a t nomm  la tte de lorganisme de rgulation, il a propos de supprimer ces rgles. 

Un groupe d'entreprises de tlcommunications, y compris AT&T, Verizon et Comcast, se plaignaient  lpoque de ne pas pouvoir rguler le trafic Internet efficacement et disaient tre dcourages d'investir pour dvelopper leurs capacits  cause des rgles qui suppriment toute discrimination positive ou ngative sur internet.

Bien que labrogation dAjit Pai soit entre en vigueur en juin 2018, certains Etats amricains comme la Californie et Vermont ont initi leur propre projet de loi qui restaure les rgles de la neutralit du Net en dpit de lopposition des fournisseurs daccs  Internet. Le projet de loi de la Californie qui a t adopt  lAssemble et au Snat, a fait lobjet dune plainte de ladministration Trump le 30 septembre dernier aprs l'annonce de sa signature par le gouverneur de lEtat. 


Ladministration Trump et le secteur des tlcommunications avaient voulu effacer la dcision de 2016 alors mme que la Commission fdrale de la communication dirige par les rpublicains avait vot en dcembre 2017 pour abroger les rgles de neutralit du Net, a rapport Reuters.

Selon Reuters, la Cour suprme indiquait, dans sa brve ordonnance, que trois des juges conservateurs de la cour - Clarence Thomas, Samuel Alito et Neil Gorsuch - auraient rejet la dcision de la cour d'appel et que ni le juge en chef John Roberts ni le nouveau membre nomm par Trump, Brett Kavanaugh, n'ont particip  la dcision.

Pas besoin de dire que cette dcision de la Haute Cour nest pas du got des entreprises de tlcommunications comme USTelecom, Comcast et AT&T. Reuters a rapport que, USTelecom, qui avait contest les rgles de neutralit du rseau de 2015, a dclar que l'action de la Haute Cour n'tait  pas surprenante . Le groupe a dclar qu'elle  continuerait  soutenir  l'abrogation   travers des protestations  Washington et dans les capitales des tats. 

Une commissaire dmocrate de la FCC, Jessica Rosenworcel, qui a soutenu l'ordre de neutralit du Net en 2015, a dclar lundi sur Twitter que la commission avait  demand  la Cour suprme d'effacer l'histoire et de faire annuler une dcision antrieure confirmant les politiques d'Internet ouvert. Mais aujourd'hui, la Cour suprme a refus de le faire. 

Pour rappel, lEtat de la Californie a accept en octobre dernier de suspendre temporairement l'application de sa loi sur la neutralit de l'internet dans le cadre dun accord avec le DoJ en attendant qu'une cour d'appel fdrale dcide du sort de l'abrogation des rgles fdrales de la neutralit du Net.

Ce ne sont pas que les Etats qui se sont engags  combattre lannulation du principe de neutralit du Net. Le syndicat des auteurs Writers Guild of America West, la Computer & Communications Industry Association, lInternet Association et lEntertainment Software Association ont fait front commun en aot dernier pour le rtablissement de la neutralit dInternet aux tats-Unis. Ces organisations taient soutenues dans leur revendication par de nombreux poids lourd de lindustrie technologique tels quAlphabet, Facebook, Netflix, Microsoft ou Amazon.

En aot 2018, Mozilla est entr dans la bataille pour rtablir les principes de neutralit du net en dposant une plainte contre les nouvelles rgles instaures par la FCC en matire de rgulation de lInternet. Malgr toutes ces actions menes contre la dcision de suppression des rgles de neutralit de lInternet, elle est tout de mme entre en vigueur en juin dernier pour le bonheur des fournisseurs dInternet et des cblodistributeurs. 

Nanmoins, la dcision de la Haute Cour de ne pas rejeter la dcision de 2016 de la Cour dappel du tribunal de district de Columbia aux tats-Unis laisse un prcdent juridique qui pourrait aider les partisans de la neutralit du Net dans des futures batailles juridiques si le principe tait rintroduit.

*Source :* Reuters

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dcision de la Cour suprme des Etats-Unis ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous quelle pourrait aider  a restauration du principe de la neutralit au niveau fdral ? 

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  USA : un snateur prsente un projet de loi qui prvoit d'envoyer en prison des PDG, pour avoir port atteinte  la vie prive des consommateurs
 ::fleche::  Toute l'industrie du haut dbit aux USA porte plainte contre la Californie, pour bloquer la restauration de la neutralit du Net initie par cet tat
 ::fleche::  Inde : le gouvernement se prononce en faveur de la neutralit d'Internet, avec des rgles similaires  celles dictes par l'administration Obama
 ::fleche::  USA : des organisations d'Internet rclament elles aussi le retour de la neutralit du Net, avec le soutien de firmes technologiques comme Alphabet
 ::fleche::  USA : Chicago, Boston et Seattle et 24 autres villes soutiennent la lutte pour la neutralit du Net, esprant l'annulation de l'ordonnance de la FCC

----------


## byrautor

Quelqu'un pourrait-il rsumer la situation ?
Le transport des donnes dans le rseau Internet (and Co) , aujourd'hui qui paye ces "frais" de transport ? 

Au travers de ces innombrables lignes de textes je crois comprendre que les fournisseurs de communication (les tuyaux du "Net!" ) sont confronts aux flux de donnes  transporter, qui au fil du temps ne cessent de crotre (exponentiellement peut-tre !).
Comment ? En freinant les flux trs importants ou en demandant aux expditeurs gourmands de participer aux frais.
Est-ce si malhonnte ?
Attention  l'Utopie de "tout transporter sans frais" !
ou l'on rparti les frais en fonctions du travail  faire, ou on est dieu et possde ces trois outils : l'Ubiquit, la simultanit et le polymorphisme. 
On rentre en religion !
Bon courage.

----------


## Mdinoc

Tout le monde connect  Internet paie un abonnement pour cela. Et pour les abonnements mobiles, c'est effectivement la quantit de donnes qui est facture.

Supprimer la neutralit du rseau, c'est briser cet quilibre: Pourquoi paierais-je plus pour consulter Wikipdia que pour consulter Youtube?

----------


## byrautor

> Tout le monde connect  Internet paie un abonnement pour cela. Et pour les abonnements mobiles, c'est effectivement la quantit de donnes qui est facture.
> 
> Supprimer la neutralit du rseau, c'est briser cet quilibre: Pourquoi paierais-je plus pour consulter Wikipdia que pour consulter Youtube?


Tout le monde n'occupe pas les lignes de la mme manire, avec autant de temps, avec autant de donnes.
Un forfait ne peut couvrir de telles distorsions de services sinon  faire supporter aux plus faibles ce que les plus forts exploitent.
C'est bien ce qui se passe.
Vous allez me dire qu'il en est de mme pour les assurances, je rponds non, les assurances valuent les risques et dfinissent des primes (factures  l'assur) en consquence. Il va peut-tre bien en falloir passer par l pour Internet.
Dans mon esprit je ne vois pas comment les transports de donnes pour une consultation Wikipdia couterait plus que sur Youtube si la quantit de donnes transporte est la mme.
Il y a plus : Dans ces considrations nous n'avons pas fait intervenir la distance, les distances.
passer par le Japon pour transporter 100 ko d'Allemagne en France est-ce la mme dpense de moyens que de passer disons par le Luxembourg. 
a se corse lorsque les "tubes" ne transportent pas au mme cot.
Et la difficult devient comptable et clientliste, je me vois en train de consulter les tarifs pour tablir au moindre cot une liaison avec, allez disons l'Irlande. Oui peut tre, si j'tais un ordinateur avec des temps de "rflexion" de la microseconde !
Le mieux est l'ennemi du bien et compte tenu de nos moyens humains il faut peut tre "conserver" la neutralit du Net, mais ce sont nous, les milliards d'utilisateurs qui, probablement, payons + la TVA ! n'est-ce pas .

 noter que si les gros dbits entre centres informatiques se font par (lignes dans le temps) canaux optiques et numriques lous (SDH et autres), nous payons encore comme utilisateurs, mais derrire nos fournisseurs (en tout genre aujourd'hui) et la rpartition des frais est lie au cot du service du fournisseur,  parat plus normal. 
Pour les cots de transport je voudrais rappeler ici comment les quilibres conomiques sont troitement verrouills  l'volution technologique, rappelons nous de la bulle Internet qui a fait s'crouler nombre d'entreprises, directement ou indirectement  ( mon avis) avec la dcouverte de l'amplificateur de lumire (photons) qui a remplac, les conversions lumire-numrique puis numrique-lumire qu'il fallait faire tous les 50 km de fibre optique.
Les investissements de plusieurs milliards de dollars sur les lignes transatlantiques (un groupe de conversion immerg tous les 50 km et une alimentation srie de 3000 volts pour une ligne) devenaient inutiles, obsoltes, embarrassants, donc non rentables ! 
 ce que je lis, les dveloppements optiques actuels vont aussi peut tre agir de mme sur nombre d'exploitations de transport.
Les chercheurs s'attachent actuellement  amliorer les matriels d'extrmits plutt que les lignes enterres ou immerges aux infrastructures plus couteuses. ::):

----------


## Mdinoc

> Dans mon esprit je ne vois pas comment les transports de donnes pour une consultation Wikipdia couterait plus que sur Youtube si la quantit de donnes transporte est la mme.


Tant que la neutralit du rseau est garantie, ce cas ne risquera pas d'arriver.
Brise cette garantie et Google peut s'arranger avec les oprateurs pour faire transporter ses donnes  plus bas prix!
Par exemple, il y a dj des offres "Facebook gratuit" en cours de ngotiation...

----------


## Uther

> Tout le monde n'occupe pas les lignes de la mme manire, avec autant de temps, avec autant de donnes.
> Un forfait ne peut couvrir de telles distorsions de services sinon  faire supporter aux plus faibles ce que les plus forts exploitent.
> C'est bien ce qui se passe.


C'est un argument fallacieux qui ressort souvent. La neutralit du net interdit de facturer en fonction du contenu qui transite. Mais elle n'interdit absolument pas de facturer en fonction des contraintes techniques comme l'usage de bande passante.

Au contraire si la neutralit du net n'est pas applique a signifie que les entreprise avec plus de moyen pourront ngocier des exclusivits avec les oprateurs pour mettre en position de faiblesse la concurrence plus faible.

----------


## byrautor

> C'est un argument fallacieux qui ressort souvent. La neutralit du net interdit de facturer en fonction du contenu qui transite. Mais elle n'interdit absolument pas de facturer en fonction des contraintes techniques comme l'usage de bande passante..


Merci pour le fallacieux _Qui est destin, qui cherche  tromper,  induire en erreur_ (http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/fallacieux)

Mais je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait facturer "en fonction des contraintes techniques" comme si la quantit transporte n'tait pas un facteur dominant de contraintes techniques comme l'usage de bande passante. (ouf)

 ::roll::

----------


## Uther

Je ne voulais pas suggrer que vous tes personnellement de mauvaise foi. Je suppose que vous avez justement t induit en erreur par cet argument fallacieux, ressorti en permanence par les oprateurs qui s'opposent  la neutralit du net.

Par contre, les oprateurs rseau qui disent a  longueur de temps, sont totalement de mauvaise foi car ils ne peuvent pas ignorer que l'on peut facturer sur les lments techniques neutres. J'ai pris comme exemple la bande passante, mais on peut tout aussi bien facturer  la quantit de donnes transfres. La neutralit du net interdit juste de discriminer en fonction du contenu transmis.

----------


## byrautor

> J'ai pris comme exemple la bande passante, mais on peut tout aussi bien facturer  la quantit de donnes transfres. La neutralit du net interdit juste *de discriminer en fonction du contenu transmis*.


Alors, l, bien d'accord ! ::lol::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*USA : les entreprises de technologie et les clbrits se mobilisent pour dfendre la neutralit du Net,*
*avant la date limite fixe par le Congrs * 

Jeudi, les activistes et les entreprises de technologie organiseront une dernire journe daction sur lInternet afin de prserver la neutralit de lInternet.

Le 10 dcembre est la date limite pour que le Congrs vote sur la loi sur la rvision du Congrs (CRA - Congressional Review Act), qui pourrait renverser l'abrogation de la FCC et prserver la neutralit de l'internet.

Comme son nom le suggre, le CRA est une loi qui habilite le Congrs  revoir, au moyen d'un processus lgislatif acclr, de nouveaux rglements fdraux publis par des organismes gouvernementaux et, par l'adoption d'une rsolution commune,  renverser un rglement. 

Une fois qu'une rgle est ainsi abroge, le CRA interdit galement la rmission de la rgle essentiellement sous la mme forme ou l'mission d'une nouvelle rgle qui est essentiellement la mme  sauf si la nouvelle loi est spcifiquement autorise par une loi promulgue aprs la date de la rsolution commune dsapprouvant la rgle originale  (5 US Code  801 (b) (2)). 

Il faut prciser que le Congrs dispose d'une fentre de temps qui dure 60 jours lgislatifs (c'est--dire, les jours de session du Congrs, plutt que de simples jours civils) pour dsapprouver une rgle donne par un vote  la majorit simple. Autrement, la rgle va entrer en vigueur  la fin de cette priode

Quelque jours aprs que la FCC (Federal Communication Commission) a publi dans le registre fdral (le 22 fvrier 2018) son plan pour mettre fin  la neutralit du net aux tats-Unis, le snateur dmocrate Edward J. Markey a prsent son CRA intitul  rsolution de dsapprobation , enclenchant ainsi un processus visant  dfaire le vote de la FCC.

Il a alors dclar sur Twitter le 27 fvrier 2018 :  Aujourd'hui, nous prsentons officiellement la rsolution CRA qui annulerait les actions de la FCC et rtablirait la #NetNeutralit.

 Et quand nous passerons ce vote au Snat, chacun de mes collgues devra rpondre  cette simple question : de quel ct tes-vous? #OneMoreVote  


Aussi, en mai 2018, les dmocrates du Snat ont pu aligner 50 voix, en comptant celle du snateur Susan Collins (le seul snateur rpublicain  y avoir apport son soutien). Un nombre qui savre plus que suffisant pour forcer un vote sous la CRA. Mme si la rsolution de le CRA a t adopte par le Snat en mai, elle doit tre adopte par les deux chambres du Congrs puis tre lgifre par le prsident Donald Trump afin que labrogation de la FCC soit annuler officiellement.

Avant lchance du 10 dcembre 2018, des milliers d'internautes se sont unis pour signer une lettre ouverte au Congrs en faveur de la neutralit de l'internet. Des entreprises telles que Tumblr, Etsy, Postmates et Sonos, ainsi que des clbrits telles que Evangeline Lily et Tom Morello soutiennent galement cet effort.

La dcision de la FCC d'abroger les rgles de neutralit du Net a suscit des protestations de la part des grandes entreprises mais aussi dune partie de la population. La neutralit de l'internet est le principe selon lequel tout le trafic sur Internet doit tre trait de manire gale, que vous consultiez Facebook, publiez des photos sur Instagram ou diffusiez des films en streaming  partir de Netflix ou d'Amazon. Les partisans de la neutralit de l'internet disent qu'Internet tel que nous le connaissons n'existe peut-tre plus longtemps sans protections, mais les critiques ont affirm que les rgles touffaient les investissements.

Source : Ptition

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Internet aurait de srieux problmes  cause de langages comme C et C++ favorisant la survenue de failles, mais peu de dveloppeurs s'en soucieraient
 ::fleche::  Macron lance  l'Appel de Paris  pour remdier aux problmes d'Internet, la France va cooprer avec Facebook pour examiner ses efforts de modration
 ::fleche::  Freedom House : la France fait un peu mieux que l'anne dernire en matire de liberts sur Internet, mme si la tendance mondiale est  la baisse
 ::fleche::  La version 4 de la distribution ducative PrimTux est disponible, et intgre un dispositif de contrle parental pour la navigation Internet

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Mme si la rsolution de le CRA a t adopte par le Snat en mai, elle doit tre adopte par les deux chambres du Congrs puis tre lgifre par le prsident Donald Trump afin que labrogation de la FCC soit annuler officiellement.


D'ailleurs je me demande comment cela se passerait concrtement si par miracle les deux chambres adoptaient la rsolution, Trump serait-il "oblig" de la lgifrer ? Ou peut-il bloquer tout le truc  lui tout seul (puisqu'il est contre la neutralit du Net) ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Si une loi est passe avec supermajorit, alors le prsident amricain est "oblig" se la signer (mais j'ignore ce qui se passe s'il refuse quand mme -- il est possible qu'elle passe sans sa signature, ou que ce soit un motif d'Impeachment...)

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Le prsident de la FCC admet que la Russie est mle au dbat sur la neutralit du Net*
*Environ 500 000 commentaires lis  des adresses mail russes*

Le principe de la neutralit du Net adopt sous lre Obama a t abrog le 14 dcembre 2017 au profit de  la Libert de lInternet , principe cher  lactuel prsident de la FCC (Federal Communication Commission) qui soppose  la neutralit du Net. La neutralit du Net vise  garantir un traitement quitable du trafic de l'Internet par les oprateurs tlcom de sorte que tous les utilisateurs, quelles que soient leurs ressources, accdent au mme rseau dans son intgralit, tandis que  la Libert de lInternet  accorde la libert aux fournisseurs daccs  Internet (FAI) de traiter le trafic de l'Internet comme ils le souhaitent, selon la source, la destination ou le contenu de l'information transmise sur le rseau.

Labrogation de la loi sur la neutralit du Net est entre en vigueur officiellement en juin dernier aprs avoir pass par un long processus qui a commenc avec la nomination de lactuel prsident Ajit Pai par Donald Trump aprs son accession au pouvoir en 2016. Environ trois mois aprs sa nomination, Ajit Pai a propos un projet de loi pour supprimer la neutralit du Net et interdire toutes initiatives visant  la restaurer  l'avenir. En mai 2017, le projet a t soumis  la consultation publique et au cours du mme mois, il a t soumis au vote de la FCC afin dentamer effectivement le processus de suppression de la loi  dfendue par les dmocrates.

La consultation publique donnait loccasion aux partisans de cette loi pour se faire entendre par le biais de leurs commentaires soumis au systme de collecte des avis, avant la date de labrogation qui tait prvue pour le 14 dcembre 2017. 

Cest dans ce cadre que le comdien John Oliver, animateur de Last Week Tonight de HBO, a dirig son auditoire pour inonder le systme de commentaires soutenant la neutralit du net. Le systme de la FCC a t submerg dans la nuit du 7 mai 2017. Immdiatement aprs, David Bray, le directeur des systmes dinformation de la FCC a annonc dans un communiqu que le systme de commentaire avait t dlibrment altr en raison d'une srie d'attaques distribues par dni de service (DDoS).  Notre analyse rvle que la FCC a t victime de multiples attaques par dni de service distribu dans la nuit de dimanche  lundi, ce, ds minuit . Cependant, le systme a pu tre rendu oprationnel ensuite. Pour rappel, une attaque DDoS est une attaque informatique ayant pour but de rendre indisponible un service, d'empcher les utilisateurs lgitimes d'un service de l'utiliser.


Cependant, les partisans de la neutralit du Net ne partageaient pas lavis selon lequel le systme de collecte de commentaires avait t victime des attaques DDoS. Ils ont accus l'agence dinventer une attaque afin de retirer le systme en ligne de sorte  viter les commentaires. En juin 2018, Gizmodo a publi son rapport denqute sur cette affaire. En effet, la FCC a t incapable de fournir les preuves dune telle attaque ni aux journalistes ni aux lgislateurs amricains qui ont demand  les voir. Au lieu de cela, l'agence se contentait de mener une campagne discrte de mailing afin de rependre linformation dune prtendue attaque de dni de service (DDoS), selon Gizmodo.

Les courriers passs au peigne fin par Gizmodo, ont montr quil en tait rien. Les responsables de lagence ont produit un compte rendu fallacieux de la suppose attaque et ont fait comprendre aux journalistes que le systme avait dj fait lobjet de pareille attaque. Une autre enqute mene par  le bureau du procureur gnral de New York a fait mention que prs de 9,5 millions de commentaires sembleraient avoir t faits en utilisant les noms et adresses de tierces personnes.

The New York Times et BuzzFeed News ont soumis des demandes de FOIA (Freedom of Information Act) dans le but d'en savoir plus sur les rsultats de la consultation populaire sur le projet de loi contre la neutralit de Net mais la FCC a refus les demandes denregistrement, invoquant des proccupations de confidentialit et de scurit. En septembre, The New York Times a intent une action en justice contre la FCC qui est encore en cours et a renouvel ensuite sa demande de divulgation des informations sur les commentaires.

En rponse aux demandes insistante de FOIA soumises par le New York Times et BuzzFeed, le prsident de la FCC a finalement dpos une dclaration, le 3 dcembre, dans laquelle Ajit Pai a admis qu'environ 500 000 commentaires soumis lors de la consultation publique en mai 2017, pour l'abrogation impopulaire des rgles de neutralit du Net, taient lis aux adresses lectroniques russes : un  demi-million de commentaires ont t envoys par les adresses lectroniques russes , selon Fortune.

La presse nest pas la seule  demander la divulgation des informations sur les rsultats de la consultation  publique organise par la FCC.  

Jessica Rosenworcel, la seule dmocrate de la FCC, sest insurge contre la dcision de la majorit de ne pas divulguer les documents et a critiqu l'agence dirige par le rpublicain dans une dclaration.  Que cache la Commission fdrale de la communication?  a-t-elle demand dans sa dclaration, avant dajouter que  Quelque chose ici est pourrie - et il est temps pour la FCC de faire preuve de clart. 

Ont galement demand  lagence de revenir sur sa dcision de ne pas vouloir divulguer les informations relatives aux commentaires, Jeff Merkley, un dmocrate de l'Oregon, et Pat Toomey, un rpublicain de Pennsylvanie.

Ce nest pas la premire fois que la Russie se mle du processus dmocratique au Etats-Unis. En effet, selon plusieurs mdias, dont le Wall Street Journal, les agents bass en Russie aurait diffus environ 80 000 messages sur le rseau social Facebook  environ 126 millions d'Amricains sur une priode de deux ans qui couvre la priode lections prsidentielles de 2016. Les acteurs russes auraient utilis les mmes mthodes pour envoyer des mails au systme de commentaires de la FCC.

Parmi les 22 millions de commentaires envoys au systme et soumis  une enqute dirige par La procureure gnrale Barbara Underwood,  jusqu' 9,53 millions de ces commentaires avaient vol l'identit de vraies personnes. , selon Fortune. Environ un demi-million ont t envoys  partir d'adresses lectroniques russes. Et parmi les e-mails provenant d'adresses e-mail lgitimes, la grande majorit tait des lettres types provenant des mmes groupes pro et anti-neutralit du rseau, selon Fortune.

Labrogation de la neutralit du Net a t controverse. En effet, durant toute le processus dannulation de la loi sur la neutralit du Net, de nombreuses voix se leves contre. La loi a mme t restaure dans certains Etats comme la Californie mme si elle a ensuite t suspendue temporairement.   

*Source :* Fortune, Gizmodo

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Un homme lance des attaques DDoS contre des journaux en ligne, pour les contraindre  retirer des articles
 ::fleche::  USA : le prsident de la FCC propose de supprimer la neutralit du Net, un principe auquel s'opposent farouchement les FAI amricains
 ::fleche::  Un tudiant britannique inculp pour avoir vendu des logiciels malveillants, qui ont servi  lancer des attaques DDoS sur des millions de sites Web
 ::fleche::  USA : 9,5 millions de commentaires sur la neutralit du Net auraient t faits avec des identits voles, selon le procureur gnral de New York
 ::fleche::  Le volume d'attaques DDoS a plus que doubl en Europe au troisime trimestre, d'aprs un rapport

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Le FBI veut rsoudre laffaire des millions de faux commentaires envoys  la FCC sur la neutralit du Net*
*Il a mis des assignations  comparatre*

Le FBI ouvre une enqute pnale sur la fraude lie aux commentaires envoys  la plateforme de la FCC pour la consultation du public, en mai 2017. Selon le rapport de Buzzfeed News du samedi, les enquteurs fdraux veulent comprendre si la soumission massive des millions de commentaires sur la neutralit du Net au systme de commentaires numriques de la Federal Communications Commission tait un crime, dans le cadre d'une enqute du ministre de la Justice. 

Selon BuzzFeed News, deux organisations, qui ont dcid de garder lanonymat, ont dclar avoir reu du FBI des assignations  comparatre lies aux commentaires. Ces deux organisations sont dj impliques dans une enqute sur la mme fraude aux commentaires concernant la neutralit du Net ouverte par le bureau du procureur gnral de New York depuis le mois doctobre dernier. Cependant, ce rapport de BuzzFeed News montre que les fdraux sintressent maintenant  laffaire. 

Pour rappel, ds sa nomination  la prsidence de la FCC, Ajit Pai sest attaqu  la loi sur la neutralit du Net instaure sous laire Obama et qui vise  garantir un traitement quitable du trafic Internet par les oprateurs tlcom de sorte que tous les utilisateurs, quelles que soient leurs ressources, d'accder au mme rseau dans son intgralit. Dans un projet de loi, Pai, soutenu par les gants de la tlcommunication ainsi que les cblodistributeurs, ont lanc la procdure dinvalidation de cette loi  travers ce quils ont appel  la libert de lInternet   qui accorde la libert aux fournisseurs daccs Internet (FAI) de traiter le trafic Internet comme ils le souhaitent, selon la source, la destination ou le contenu de l'information transmise sur le rseau.

La nouvelle rglementation de Pai est entre en vigueur en juin dernier, aprs avoir pass au vote avec succs de 3 voix contre 2 et avoir t soumise aux commentaires publics au mois de mai 2017, en dpit des sondages indiquant une opposition massive du public  rpublicains et dmocrates sont dans leurs grandes majorits favorables  la neutralit du Net, d'aprs un sondage men par Mozilla au mois de juin 2017 et le soulvement des entreprises du secteur de la technologie (Twitter, Facebook, Google, Apple, Mozilla et dautres gants du numrique) contre la nouvelle rglementation. Par ailleurs, la FCC a t poursuivie en justice par les procureurs gnraux dans 22 Etats et  Washington, DC, ainsi que par des groupes de consommateurs et la socit dInternet Mozilla, afin dannule son impopulaire dcision dabroger la loi de la neutralit du Net.


La rglementation de Pai est entre en vigueur, mais le litige qui subsiste concerne les plus de 22 millions de commentaires soumis au systme de commentaire de la FCC lors de la consultation publique.

En effet, selon le bureau du procureur gnral de New York, environ 9,5 millions des commentaires soumis ont t dposs au nom de personnes sans leur consentement. Il a t admis une fraude massive didentit utilisant de nom des personnes dcdes. Des duplicata ou des lettres types ne correspondant pas  des lettres rdiges par des personnes ont t soumises en masse. Une tude ralise par un chercheur de l'Universit Stanford, Ryan Singel, a par ailleurs, rvl qu'il n'y avait que 800 000 commentaires uniques, dont 99,7 % taient opposs  labrogation des rgles de neutralit de Net.

Les deux organisations assignes  comparaitre par a le FBI font partie des 14 assignations  comparatre publies prcdemment en octobre par le procureur gnral de New York,  dans le cadre de son enqute. Selon BuzzFeed News, parmi les 14 organisations, 11 sont politiquement conservatrices ou lies au secteur des tlcommunications et opposes  la neutralit de l'Internet, et trois d'entre elles l'avaient appuye. News York est soutenu dans son enqute par les bureaux des procureurs gnraux du Massachusetts et de Washington, DC. Ces deux procureurs ont galement publi des assignations  comparatre, mais leur enqute navait jamais t rendue publique auparavant, a rapport BuzzFeed News.

Selon les deux organisations qui se sont confies  BuzzFeed News, les assignations  comparatre des autorits fdrales sont intervenues quelques jours aprs celles de l'Etat de New York, a rapport BuzzFeed News. Cependant, selon BuzzFeed News, lenqute du FBI nest pas claire dans la mesure o ce nest pas sr que les autres organisations assignes  comparatre par News York, aient t impliques dans lenqute des fdraux, ni les organisations ni le FBI nayant rpondu aux demandes de commentaires de BuzzFeed News.   

En mai 2017, lorsque le systme de consultation publique de la FCC a t submerg dans la nuit du 7 mai, David Bray, le directeur des systmes dinformation de la FCC a immdiatement annonc dans un communiqu que le systme de commentaire avait t dlibrment altr en raison d'une srie d'attaques distribues par dni de service (DDoS). Par la suite, la FCC, sans fournir de preuves dune telles attaques ni aux journalistes ni aux lgislateurs amricains qui en ont demandes, se contentait de mener une campagne discrte dinformation pour soutenir sa suppose srie dattaques distribues par dni de service. 

En juin dernier Gizmodo, aprs analyse des mails de la FCC, a montr que la srie dattaques DDoS annonce par lagence ntait quun leurre. Toute fois, en dbut du mois de dcembre, lagence a fini par admettre limplication russe dans le dbat autour de la neutralit du Net. Le prsident Ajt Pai a admis quenviron 500 000 commentaires lis  des adresses mail russes ont t soumis au systme de lagence mais na par contre pas cd  la demande de publication des registres du serveur de commentaires.

En effet, The New York Times et BuzzFeed News ont soumis des demandes de FOIA (Freedom of Information Act) dans le but d'en savoir plus sur les rsultats de la consultation populaire sur le projet de loi contre la neutralit de Net. 

Selon Fortune, Jessica Rosenworcel, la dmocrate de la FCC a insist pour que lagence publie les donnes de la consultation publique.  Que cache la Commission fdrale de la communication ?  a-t-elle demand dans sa dclaration.  Quelque chose ici est pourrie - et il est temps pour la FCC de faire preuve de clart.  a-t-elle ajout.

 Tandis que des millions dAmricains ont cherch  informer le processus de la FCC en dposant des commentaires et en partageant leurs opinions bien dfinies sur louverture dInternet, des millions dautres dossiers figurant dans le dossier de la neutralit de lInternet semblent tre le produit dune fraude. Prs de neuf millions et demi de personnes ont vu leur identit vole et utilises pour dposer de faux commentaires, ce qui constitue un crime aux termes des lois fdrales et des lois des tats. 

*Source :* BuzzFeed, Gizmodo

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Un homme lance des attaques DDoS contre des journaux en ligne, pour les contraindre  retirer des articles
 ::fleche::  Un tudiant britannique inculp pour avoir vendu des logiciels malveillants, qui ont servi  lancer des attaques DDoS sur des millions de sites Web
 ::fleche::  Inde : le gouvernement se prononce en faveur de la neutralit d'Internet, avec des rgles similaires  celles dictes par l'administration Obama
 ::fleche::  Le volume d'attaques DDoS a plus que doubl en Europe au troisime trimestre, d'aprs un rapport
 ::fleche::  Trending topics : Facebook rfute les soupons de manque de neutralit politique, mais annonce des changements pour plus d'impartialit

----------


## singman

C'est un peu le talon dAchille de la consultation publique. On passe de la dmocratie  l'ochlocratie.

Pour vous viter de chercher : "Ochlocratie n'est pas un synonyme de dmocratie au sens de gouvernement par le peuple. Le terme foule, non le terme peuple, est employ ː il suggre dans un sens pjoratif la foule en tant que masse manipulable ou passionnelle. On parle alors de phnomnes de foule, souvent provoqus par la dmagogie ou le populisme".

----------


## byrautor

> C'est un peu le talon dAchille de la consultation publique. On passe de la dmocratie  l'ochlocratie.
> 
> Pour vous viter de chercher : "Ochlocratie n'est pas un synonyme de dmocratie au sens de gouvernement par le peuple. Le terme foule, non le terme peuple, est employ ː il suggre dans un sens pjoratif la foule en tant que masse manipulable ou passionnelle. On parle alors de phnomnes de foule, souvent provoqus par la dmagogie ou le populisme".


Je rfute l'aspect pjoratif du terme "populisme" utilis par les instruits pour dvaluer ce qui touche au peuple, ou ce qui est en rapport avec le peuple. Le pire est que ce sont ceux qui prtendent reprsenter le "peuple" qui l'utilisent le plus souvent.
 ::mrgreen:: 
Bon je reconnais (mes fautes), je m'loigne du sujet : mea culpa.
 ::(:

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La Chambre amricaine des reprsentants vote en faveur du rtablissement des rgles de la neutralit du Net,*
*mais l'ombre du veto de Trump plane toujours * 

Hier, la Chambre amricaine des reprsentants a vot en faveur du rtablissement des rgles de neutralit du rseau de l're Obama, en approuvant un projet de loi visant  inverser l'abrogation par la FCC de l're Trump de rgles qui interdisaient auparavant le blocage, la limitation et la priorisation payante. Le vote tait de 232-190, avec 231 dmocrates et un rpublicain en faveur du projet de loi, et 190 rpublicains votant contre. Quatre dmocrates et six rpublicains n'ont pas vot.

Tout nest pas gagn cependant : le projet de loi peut ne pas tre adopt sil est bloqu par le Snat, contrl par les rpublicains, ou si le prsident amricain Donald Trump lui oppose son veto. Cette dernire option a dailleurs t recommand par le personnel de la Maison Blanche  Trump. Leur argument est que l'abrogation de la neutralit de l'internet avait entran un nouveau dploiement du haut dbit, mme si les donnes de la Federal Communications Commission n'appuient pas cette conclusion.


La loi  Save the Internet Act  des dmocrates ne semble mme pas susceptible datteindre Trump, le chef de la majorit au Snat, Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.), la dclare  morte  son arrive .

 La loi "Save the Internet Act garantit aux consommateurs le contrle de leur exprience Internet, plutt que les fournisseurs de services Internet (contrlant cette exprience), a dclar avant-hier le reprsentant Frank Pallone (D-N.J.).  Ce n'est que du bon sens. Chacun de nous devrait pouvoir dcider quelles vidos nous regardons, quels sites nous lisons et quels services nous utilisons. Personne ne devrait pouvoir influencer ce choix - ni le gouvernement ni les grandes entreprises qui grent les rseaux .

Les dmocrates soutiennent galement que les rgles de neutralit de lInternet stimulent lconomie en veillant  ce que les petites entreprises puissent atteindre les consommateurs via Internet aux mmes vitesses que les grandes entreprises qui seraient en mesure de payer pour un accs prioritaire.

Le reprsentant Bill Posey (R-Fla.) tait le seul rpublicain  voter pour le projet de loi.

*La riposte des rpublicains*

Les rpublicains ont prsent leurs propres projets de loi, plus faibles, relatifs  la neutralit de l'internet, et ont tent d'assouplir la proposition des dmocrates en proposant des amendements qui exempteraient de nombreux fournisseurs de haut dbit et de leurs services des rgles de neutralit de l'internet. Mais les dmocrates ont tenu ferme sur un projet de loi visant  rtablir pleinement les rgles de neutralit du Net en vigueur de juin 2015  juin 2018.

Le reprsentant Greg Walden (R-O.) A dclar que le projet de loi sur la neutralit de l'internet des dmocrates constituait  un autre lment de leur programme socialiste qui rglementerait Internet comme s'il s'agissait d'un service public monopoliste  et d'une  prise de contrle de l'Internet par le gouvernement . 

Walden a galement affirm que le projet de loi pourrait laisser le gouvernement prendre en charge et grer les rseaux privs  large bande, dicter o et quand de nouveaux rseaux  large bande doivent tre dploys, taxer Internet, rglementer la parole sur Internet et limiter le potentiel de la 5G. 

Pourtant, en ralit, le projet de loi des dmocrates ne ferait que rtablir les rgles de neutralit de l'internet qui taient en vigueur entre 2015 et 2018, et rien de tout cela ne s'est produit pendant cette priode.  Ce que mon ami appelle une prise de contrle d'Internet, nous lappelons protger les consommateurs, et c'est ce que nous demandons  la FCC de faire , a dclar le reprsentant Mike Doyle (D-Penn.) avant-hier.


*Le chef de la majorit au Snat, Mitch McConnell*
Le reprsentant Steve Scalise (R-La.) a galement suggr que le projet de loi sur la neutralit de l'internet en fasse plus que ce qu'il fait rellement, affirmant que le dbat sur la neutralit de l'internet est  une bataille de la libert individuelle contre le contrle du gouvernement . En dpit des propos de Scalise, rien dans le projet de loi n'empcherait les consommateurs de changer de fournisseur de services Internet.

La reprsentante Anna Eshoo (D-Calif.) a dclar que toute personne qui pense que les rgles de neutralit du Net ne sont pas ncessaires devrait parler aux pompiers du comt de Santa Clara, dont le plan  donnes illimites  a t trangl par Verizon alors qu'ils combattaient un feu de fort l'anne dernire.




> Si vous pensez que les FAI ne se sont pas mal comports, parlez aux pompiers du comt de Santa Clara. Parlez-leur. Ils luttaient contre le pire incendie de l'histoire de la Californie. Ils taient trangls. Ils ont appel Verizon et Verizon a essay de leur vendre un plan amlior pour tenter de sauver des vies.


Bien que les rgles de neutralit de l'internet n'interdisent pas la limitation des forfaits de donnes illimites lorsque les consommateurs atteignent les seuils d'utilisation mensuels de "d-priorisation" imposs par les oprateurs, elles permettent aux utilisateurs d'Internet de se plaindre auprs de la FCC de pratiques et de prix injustes ou draisonnables.


*Une victoire, selon lEFF*

LElectronic Frontier Foundation, une ONG qui se bat pour les droits numriques, estime quil sagit l dune avance majeure dans la lutte pour la protection de la neutralit de lInternet.




> La loi Save the Internet Act a t conue pour rtablir les protections fortes et vigoureuses de l'Open Internet Order de 2015. Les Amricains soutiennent massivement un Internet o les fournisseurs de services Internet doivent traiter toutes les donnes transmises sur leurs rseaux de manire non discriminatoire. En dautres termes, lorsque les fournisseurs de services Internet ne jouent pas le rle de gardiens dInternet et que vous, lutilisateur, dcidez comment et ce que vous voulez voir en ligne. Comme beaucoup dAmricains nont pas le choix en ce qui concerne leur fournisseur daccs  Internet, il est vital quils conservent le contrle de leur exprience en ligne.
> 
> Il est notoire que les violations de la neutralit de l'internet incluent les pratiques de blocage, d'touffement et de hirarchisation du dbit suite  des paiements. Mais ce nest pas tout ce que les FAI peuvent faire pour fausser votre exprience Internet. L'ordonnance de 2015 sur l'internet ouvert interdisait ces trois techniques, tout en prvoyant galement des protections de la vie prive et de la concurrence. Toutes ces choses seraient restaures avec la loi Save the Internet Act. Nous mritons un retour  la commande de 2015, pas une version dilue de la neutralit du Net.


LEFF a quand mme soulign un point qui semblait, pour elle, proccupant




> Un amendement nous donne toutefois une pause. Le dernier amendement au projet de loi (McAdams) reprend un peu l'ancien ordre de l'Internet ouvert, affirmant que l'interdiction de bloquer la neutralit de l'internet n'empche pas les FAI de bloquer le contenu "illgal", distinction qui inclut le contenu protg par le droit d'auteur. Les utilisateurs ne veulent pas qu'un fournisseur de services Internet se substitue  un tribunal pour dterminer la lgalit du discours en ligne. Les utilisateurs veulent que les FAI fournissent simplement un accs  large bande et servent de conduit  notre discours. Une lecture large de cet amendement pourrait facilement entraner larrt de Bit Torrent par Comcast, ce qui a conduit la FCC  sanctionner la socit de cblodistribution pour violation de la neutralit du rseau.
> 
> EFF craignait pour l'ordonnance initiale de 2015, car elle semblait laisser les fournisseurs d'accs  leur propre dcision quant  la lgalit, au lieu de dire que le blocage d'un contenu jug illgal par un tribunal ne constituait pas une violation de l'ordonnance. Alors que les FAI et les entreprises de mdias deviennent de plus en plus imbriqus, il est facile dimaginer que cette chappatoire soit exploite. Toutefois, le dbat lgislatif entre le reprsentant Ben McAdams, l'auteur de l'amendement, et le reprsentant Mike Doyle, l'auteur principal de la loi Save the Internet Act, a clairement indiqu que cet amendement ne confrait pas  un fournisseur de services le droit de censurer le contenu uniquement parce qu'il le pensait. le contenu tait illgal.


Sources : Reuters, EFF, recommandation du personnel de la Maison Blanche, comparatif de la version propose par les rpublicains (au format PDF)

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le MIT coupe les liens avec les entreprises technologiques chinoises Huawei et ZTE,  cause des poursuites engages contre elles par les USA
 ::fleche::  Projet Aurora : les USA s'associent  Intel et Cray pour concevoir le supercalculateur le plus rapide du pays estim  500 millions USD
 ::fleche::  USA : les accords de partage de donnes de Facebook avec des dizaines d'entreprises, font dsormais l'objet d'une enqute criminelle
 ::fleche::  IA : la Chine pourrait dpasser les USA avec de meilleurs articles de recherche en seulement 2 ans, selon l'institut d'intelligence artificielle Allen

----------


## NBoulfroy

En mme temps, vu que la _5G_ va probablement apporter un nouveau systme qui permet de dfinir des abonnements diffrents, garantir la neutralit est un enjeu car si on perd cela, on devrai payer des forfaits diffrents sur mobile (et cela donnera une porte d'entre pour Internet chez nous) via un contrle des paquets envoys sur le rseau (par exemple, si on veut regarder _Netflix_, si on prend pas l'abonnement Internet adquate sur mobile, alors on aura pas le mme accs rseau que si on prenait l'abonnement appropri, ainsi de suite. Cela s'appliquerai videmment  YouTube, les jeux vido, etc. ...).

Au passage, a doit bien agacer les FAI aux USA et  coup sur, nos FAI regardent a d'un il car on sait tous que cela les arrangerai de pouvoir limiter les accs selon le forfait. C'est clair qu'au lieu de payer pour l'amlioration de l'infrastructure, il vaut mieux pour eux casser les pieds aux clients et trouver des explications plus farfelues  chaque fois pour justifier le retard que la France a  ce propos ("oui mais a cote de l'argent", "oui mais c'est aux GAFAM de payer", bla bla bla).

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Neutralit du net : la Cour estime que la FCC est habilite  procder  son abrogation,*
*au grand regret des dfenseurs des droits numriques * 

Mi-dcembre 2017, la Federal Communications Commission (FCC) a vot afin de mettre un terme  une srie de rgles encadrant la  neutralit du Net , ouvrant ainsi la voie  la mise en place de nouvelles politiques destines  la rgulation dInternet. En dpit des protestations (des experts techniques, du Congrs, du peuple amricain) et des actes de soutien pour le maintien de la loi sur la neutralit du rseau, la FCC a donc donn son feu vert pour que puisse tre supprime la rglementation de 2015 encadrant la neutralit du rseau et les protections quelle avait contribu  mettre en place. 

Dans sa formulation la plus lmentaire, la loi sur la neutralit du rseau adopte sous lre Obama empchait les entreprises de cblodistribution et de tlcommunication dappliquer des politiques  caractre discriminatoire ou anticoncurrentiel qui auraient pu porter atteinte  lintrt suprieur des consommateurs. Elle assurait notamment aux consommateurs un accs libre au contenu Web et empchait les fournisseurs de services  haut dbit de privilgier leur propre contenu. Ces pratiques sont maintenant autorises tant quelles sont divulgues.

*Mozilla et d'autres entits manifestent leur dsaccord*

Cette dcision  a t llment dclencheur de plusieurs recours en justice, mais galement plusieurs autres mesures afin den limiter la porte. Parmi elles, nous pouvons citer certains tats amricains qui ont tent de faire passer des lois pour restaurer les principes que la FCC tentent dabolir.

Mozilla est entre dans la mle en annonant en aot 2018 avoir dpos une plainte visant les nouvelles rgles instaures par la FCC en matire de rgulation du rseau. Mozilla considre que lautorit amricaine des tlcommunications ne sest pas montre  la hauteur de sa mission, qui consiste galement  protger les citoyens amricains des fournisseurs daccs.

Dans un billet de blog, Mozilla sexplique :

 Nous sommes fiers de figurer parmi les chefs de file dans la lutte pour la neutralit de lInternet,  la fois par notre dfi juridique dans Mozilla c. FCC et aussi par notre travail approfondi dans lducation et le plaidoyer pour un Internet ouvert, gal et accessible. Les utilisateurs doivent savoir que leur accs  Internet n'est pas bloqu, limit ou discrimin. Cela signifie que la FCC doit accepter la responsabilit statutaire dans la protection de ces droits d'utilisateur - une responsabilit que chaque FCC prcdente a supporte jusqu' prsent. C'est pourquoi nous intentons une action en justice pour les empcher d'abdiquer leur rle de rglementation dans la protection des qualits qui ont fait d'Internet la plateforme de communication la plus importante de l'histoire.


 Cette affaire concerne vos droits d'accs au contenu et aux services en ligne sans que votre FAI bloque, limite ou discrimine vos services prfrs. Malheureusement, la FCC en a fait une question politique et a suivi les lignes de parti plutt que de protger votre droit  un Internet ouvert aux tats-Unis. Notre mmoire souligne comment cette dcision est tout simplement errone:
Lordre de la FCC caractrise fondamentalement le fonctionnement de laccs  Internet. Qu'elle soit base sur des contorsions smantiques ou simplement sur un manque de comprhension inhrent, la FCC affirme que les FAI n'ont tout simplement pas besoin de fournir des sites Web que vous demandez sans interfrence.La FCC renonce compltement  son pouvoir dapplication et essaie de dlguer cette autorit  dautres agences, mais seul le Congrs peut accorder cette autorit, la FCC ne peut pas dcider que ce nest pas son rle de rglementer les services de tlcommunications et de promouvoir la concurrence.La FCC a ignor lobligation dengager un processus de  prise de dcision raisonne , ignorant une grande partie du dossier public ainsi que leurs propres donnes montrant que les consommateurs manquent de choix concurrentiels pour l'accs  Internet, ce qui donne aux FAI les moyens de nuire  l'accs au contenu et aux services en ligne.
 Mozilla dfend laccs des utilisateurs  Internet sans interfrence de la part des gardiens depuis prs de dix ans, tant aux tats-Unis qu lchelle mondiale. La neutralit d'Internet est une caractristique essentielle d'Internet telle que nous la connaissons et est cruciale pour l'conomie et la vie quotidienne. Il est impratif que tout le trafic Internet soit trait de la mme faon, sans discrimination contre le contenu ou le type de trafic - c'est--dire comment l'Internet a t construit et ce qui en a fait l'une des plus grandes inventions de tous les temps . 

*La Cour dclare que la FCC ne peut pas bloquer les lois tablies par les tats des USA sur la neutralit du rseau*

En 2018, Mozilla et plusieurs de ses partenaires ont intent une action en justice contre la FCC, contestant la rglementation du prsident Ajit Pai  Restoring Internet Freedom Order  qui bloquait les lois locales ou au niveau des tats qui  imposent des exigences plus strictes pour tout aspect du service large bande que nous abordons dans ce dcret . La FCC a fait valoir que cela empchait en quelque sorte un  patchwork  de rglementations incohrentes. La cour a montr une prdisposition marque  tenir compte des consquences conomiques des rgles antrieures, du paysage concurrentiel des fournisseurs de haut dbit et des solutions de rechange proposes pour la protection des consommateurs.

La cour d'appel du District de Columbia a dclar que la Federal Communications Commission a le pouvoir lgal d'abroger la neutralit de l'Internet, un coup dur pour les activistes qui se sont battus pour prserver le statut dInternet. Nanmoins, ils ont obtenu une victoire majeure : la FCC ne peut pas empcher de manire prventive les tats dadopter leurs propres rgles plus strictes. 

Toutefois, la FCC peut toujours s'opposer aux lois des diffrents tats, mais elle ne peut pas dclarer que *toutes* les lois plus strictes violent automatiquement ses dcrets.  Si la Commission peut expliquer en quoi une pratique tatique porte atteinte au dcret de 2018, elle peut alors invoquer la premption des conflits , explique la dcision.  S'il ne peut pas montrer cela, alors vraisemblablement les deux rglements peuvent coexister .

Cest une bonne nouvelle pour les 34 tats qui ont dj introduit ou adopt des rgles de neutralit du Net. Le plus important d'entre eux est la Californie, qui a adopt ce que l'Electronic Frontier Foundation avait qualifi de  projet de loi d'excellence  l'anne dernire. La rgle californienne interdit non seulement le blocage et la limitation, mais empche galement les fournisseurs de services Internet de faire du zero-rating (lorsqu'un fournisseur de services Internet applique un prix nul au trafic de donnes associ  une application ou une classe d'applications donne) sur des applications spcifiques telles que Netflix, ce qui leur donne un avantage en les exonrant des limites de donnes. Mais le ministre de la Justice l'a poursuivi en justice pour mettre fin  son application, et les rgles sont en suspens depuis l'anne dernire dans l'attente d'une rsolution de leur statut juridique.


Le prsident de la FCC, Ajit Pai, a clbr la dcision sur Twitter. Il estime que cette dcision est  une grande victoire pour les consommateurs .  Le tribunal a confirm la dcision de la FCC dabroger la rglementation Internet des annes 1930 dans le style des services publics . Dans une dclaration officielle, il a galement dclar qu'il  attendait avec impatience de traiter les problmes troits identifis par le tribunal .

Mozilla a galement publi une dclaration rpondant  la dcision.  Notre lutte pour prserver la neutralit de l'Internet en tant que droit numrique fondamental est loin d'tre termine. Nous sommes encourags  voir les tats libres du droit d'adopter des rgles de neutralit de l'internet qui protgent les consommateurs . L'organisation a ajout qu'elle rflchit  ce qu'elle va faire par la suite dans la rsolution de son litige autour du dcret de 2018 de la FCC.

Sources : FCC, dcision de justice

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : l'Arcep tablit le  bilan de sant  d'Internet en 2019, la France affiche un bilan positif en matire de neutralit du net
 ::fleche::  La neutralit du net est menace en Europe, selon une organisation de prservation de droits et liberts numriques, notamment par DPI
 ::fleche::  Au moins 189 FAI de l'UE utilisent la DPI pour structurer le trafic et rompre la neutralit du net, ce que fustigent des ONG et des universitaires

----------


## Stan Adkens

*USA : les plus grands FAI ont pay pour 8,5 millions de faux commentaires de la FCC contre la neutralit du Net,*
*En utilisant des millions de noms de personnes relles  leur insu*

*Le bureau du procureur gnral de New York a dclar dans un nouveau rapport qu'une campagne finance par l'industrie du haut dbit a soumis des millions de faux commentaires soutenant l'abrogation de la neutralit du Net en 2017. 18 des 22 millions de commentaires reus en 2017 par la FCC  ce sujet taient faux. Plus de 8,5 millions de ces faux commentaires avaient t financs par l'industrie, et 7,7 millions d'autres, en faveur de la neutralit, soumis par un tudiant de 19 ans utilisant des identits inventes. Le bureau du procureur gnral n'a pas identifi l'origine d'un autre "groupe distinct" de plus de 1,6 million de commentaires en faveur de la neutralit du Net, dont beaucoup utilisaient des adresses postales situes en dehors des tats-Unis.*

Lenqute, commence en 2017 par le bureau du procureur gnral de New York, a connu des difficults, le prsident de la FCC de l'poque, Ajit Pai, refusant les demandes de preuves, selon le rapport. Mais aprs plusieurs annes, les enquteurs ont  dcouvert que des millions de faux commentaires ont t soumis dans le cadre d'une campagne secrte, finance par les plus grandes entreprises du haut dbit du pays, pour fabriquer un soutien  l'abrogation des rgles existantes en matire de neutralit du Net en utilisant des gnrateurs de leads .


Il tait dj clair avant que Pai ne termine l'abrogation en dcembre 2017 que lidentit des millions de personnes  y compris des personnes dcdes  a t usurpe dans les commentaires sur la neutralit du Net. Mme les recherches finances par l'industrie ont rvl que 99,7 % des commentaires authentiques s'opposaient au plan de drglementation de Pai. Mais le rapport publi jeudi dernier rvle plus de dtails sur le nombre de faux commentaires et sur la faon dont l'industrie du haut dbit a t implique.

 L'industrie du haut dbit ne pouvait pas, en fait, compter sur le soutien de la base pour sa campagne parce que le public soutenait massivement des rgles robustes de neutralit du Net, note le rapport.  L'industrie du haut dbit a donc essay de fabriquer du soutien pour l'abrogation en engageant des entreprises pour gnrer des commentaires contre rmunration .

Le rapport du bureau du procureur indique que la campagne de l'industrie a t mene par Broadband for America (BFA), un groupe de coordination qui comprend Comcast, Charter, AT&T, Cox et CenturyLink. Broadband for America comprend galement trois groupes commerciaux,  savoir les associations CTIA, NCTA et Telecommunications Industry Association.

 La BFA a cach son rle dans la campagne en recrutant des groupes de dfense de l'anti-rglementation  sans lien avec l'industrie du haut dbit  pour servir de visage public  la campagne , indique le rapport.

Les socits du secteur de haut dbit ayant fait appel  des fournisseurs tiers pour mener la campagne, le procureur gnral a dclar qu'il n'avait trouv aucune preuve que les FAI eux-mmes avaient  une connaissance directe  du comportement frauduleux. Les entreprises ont dpens 8,2 millions de dollars pour leur campagne contre la neutralit du Net, dont 4,2 millions de dollars pour soumettre les 8,5 millions de commentaires  la FCC et un demi-million de lettres au Congrs, selon le rapport.

 La grande majorit du financement provenait de trois des plus grandes entreprises de lindustrie du haut dbit du pays, l'une d'entre elles contribuant  hauteur de 47 % du budget, tandis que deux autres entreprises et un groupe commercial contribuaient  hauteur de 16 % chacun , indique le rapport.  Une autre socit de haut dbit et deux autres groupes commerciaux ont contribu chacun  hauteur de 1 %  2 % .

*Fournir une "couverture"  Ajit Pai en payant les commentaires anti-neutralit du Net*

 Le groupe du haut dbit pensait que ce soutien  en conjonction avec des actions de presse, des campagnes sur les mdias sociaux et des dpts coordonns de l'industrie du haut dbit et des conomistes du march libre  donnerait Pai un volume et une couverture intellectuelle pour l'abrogation , indique le rapport.  En effet, un dirigeant de l'industrie du haut dbit  lui-mme ancien prsident de la FCC -, a conseill aux membres du comit excutif de la BFA, dans un courriel, que "nous voulons tre srs que Pai puisse recevoir ces commentaires afin qu'il puisse parler du grand nombre de commentaires soutenant sa position" .

Dans l'ensemble, prs de 18 millions de commentaires sur plus de 22 millions  taient entirement invents et ne refltaient pas les points de vue rels des gens, avec plus de 8,5 millions de ces commentaires utilisant les noms et les informations personnelles de personnes relles  leur insu ou sans leur consentement , indique le rapport.

 Les commentaires frauduleux qui usurpent galement l'identit de personnes, comme les millions de commentaires soumis par l'industrie du haut dbit, aggravent le prjudice en subvertissant les prfrences politiques des individus et le contrle de leur propre identit , indique le rapport.

Plus de 7,7 millions de faux commentaires en faveur de la neutralit du Net ont t soumis par  un tudiant californien de 19 ans qui prpare un diplme en informatique , selon le rapport. Contrairement aux efforts de l'industrie qui utilisaient les noms et adresses de personnes relles sans leur consentement, les commentaires de ltudiant utilisaient des noms et adresses invents par un logiciel. La FCC avait peu de mesures de protection en place pour dtecter ou empcher des millions de soumissions provenant d'une seule source. 


*Falsification des dossiers de consentement*

Selon le rapport du procureur, prs de 80 % des commentaires de l'industrie  devaient tre recueillis par un type de gnration de leads connu sous le nom de co-inscription. Dans le cadre de la co-inscription, les consommateurs se voient offrir des rcompenses  cartes-cadeaux, participations  des tirages au sort ou un livre lectronique de recettes, par exemple  pour avoir fourni des informations sur eux-mmes et rpondu  une srie d'offres commerciales , indique le rapport. 

 Les offres commerciales taient trs varies et allaient de films pour enfants  prix rduit  des essais gratuits de produits d'amlioration de la condition masculine. L'industrie du haut dbit a cr des sollicitations pour accompagner ces offres commerciales, demandant aux consommateurs de rejoindre la campagne contre la neutralit du Net. Les rponses taient recueillies et utilises pour gnrer des commentaires. Le reste des commentaires  environ 20 %  devait tre gnr  l'aide de publicits en ligne places sur des sites Web  travers l'Internet .

Un gnrateur de leads appel Fluent a gnr  plus de 5 millions de signatures numriques pour ses commentaires , mais des courriels et des enregistrements de bases de donnes ont rvl que  Fluent n'a jamais obtenu le consentement d'aucun individu pour soumettre un commentaire en son nom. En fait, il n'a jamais demand le consentement d'une seule personne , indique le rapport. Dautres socits ont  invent la totalit ou la quasi-totalit des enregistrements de consentement qu'elles avaient fournis , indique le rapport.

Pour dissimuler la vritable source de ces commentaires, ces entreprises des tlcommunications ont cr des pages Web pour  les groupes de dfense des intrts conservateurs , grce auxquelles les visiteurs pouvaient soumettre  la FCC des commentaires en faveur de l'abrogation. Mais daprs le rapport,  Peu de commentaires ont t soumis via ces pages Web. Mais les pages ont donn l'impression que les commentaires reus par la FCC provenaient des sites Web des groupes de dfense et refltaient un vritable soutien de la base .

Le rapport indique que des sanctions ont dj t prises  l'encontre des entreprises impliques dans la campagne de faux commentaires, mais pas  l'encontre des fournisseurs d'accs  Internet eux-mmes. L'absence de preuve que les entreprises de haut dbit  avaient une connaissance directe de la fraude  signifie que le procureur gnral  n'a pas conclu qu'elles ont viol la loi de New York , note le rapport.

Par contre, trois gnrateurs de leads ont dj conclu des accords avec le bureau du procureur gnral de New York, dont Fluent, Inc, React2Media, Inc, et Opt-Intelligence, Inc. Les rglements exigent que les entreprises paient respectivement 3,7 millions de dollars, 550 000 dollars et 150 000 dollars pour leur mauvaise conduite. 

Les rglements imposent galement des rformes compltes pour toute campagne future afin de protger les consommateurs et d'empcher les commentaires frauduleux. Les enqutes sur les autres personnes ayant commis des fraudes sont en cours. Mais les poursuites judiciaires ne suffiront pas. La participation du public au gouvernement, un des fondements de la dmocratie du pays, a t attaque. Les identits de millions d'Amricains ont t utilises  mauvais escient.

Le rapport du procureur exhorte les lgislateurs   renforcer les lois pour mieux dissuader la tromperie et l'usurpation d'identit  et  imposer des  sanctions significatives  pour les commentaires non autoriss et l'usurpation d'identit. Le rapport indique galement que les agences gouvernementales devraient  mettre en uvre des garanties techniques contre les soumissions automatises  de commentaires sur leur site Web.

Source : Rapport du bureau du procureur gnral

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce rapport ?
 ::fleche::  Quel commentaire faites-vous des sanctions et recommandations du bureau du procureur ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  USA : la neutralit du Net est officiellement abolie, les oprateurs de tlcommunications vont-ils dj passer  l'action ?
 ::fleche::  Neutralit du net : des groupes reprsentant les FAI ont apport leur soutien en faveur de la FCC, devant les tribunaux pour abolir ce principe
 ::fleche::  USA : les entreprises de la tech et les clbrits se mobilisent pour dfendre la neutralit du Net, avant la date limite fixe par le Congrs
 ::fleche::  99,7 % des commentaires uniques de la FCC taient en faveur de la neutralit du Net, selon le rapport d'une nouvelle analyse indpendante

----------


## Stphane le calme

*USA : la lutte sur la neutralit du net est relance avec un nouveau projet de loi.*
* Le haut dbit n'est pas un luxe. Le haut dbit est essentiel , a estim un snateur.*

*Les dmocrates relancent la lutte pour la neutralit du net en prsentant jeudi un nouveau projet de loi qui codifierait les rgles profondment conflictuelles de l'internet ouvert. La lgislation prvoit de concrtiser l'objectif du prsident Joe Biden de rtablir la neutralit du net. L't dernier, Biden a sign un dcret excutif qui comprenait une directive pour que la FCC rtablisse les rglementations de l're Obama. Mais au cours des deux dernires annes, les commissaires dmocrates ont t incapables de faire adopter de nouvelles rgles sans l'aide des rpublicains. Depuis que Biden a pris ses fonctions, la FCC est sans majorit dmocrate avec un panel de commissaires 2-2 dans l'impasse.

 Le haut dbit n'est pas un luxe. Le haut dbit est essentiel , a dclar le snateur Ed Markey.  Allons-nous saisir cette opportunit et nous assurer que l'avenir du haut dbit de notre pays fonctionne pour tout le monde ? Ou accepterons-nous l'approche rglementaire injuste de la Trump FCC qui nuit aux concurrents et aux consommateurs de notre pays*?**

Dirige par les snateurs Ed Markey (Dmocrate - Massachussetts) et Ron Wyden (Dmocrate -Oregon), la _Net Neutrality and Broadband Justice Act_ reclassifierait le service Internet  large bande en tant que service essentiel, autorisant la Federal Communications Commission  appliquer des rgles interdisant les pratiques discriminatoires comme le blocage et la limitation de certaines voies de trafic Internet. La reprsentante Doris Matsui (Dmocrate - Californie) est le fer de lance de la lgislation bicamrale  la Chambre.

Pourquoi ce projet de loi ? Ils expliquent :

La pandmie de COVID-19 a mis en vidence le besoin actuel de promouvoir un avenir  large bande accessible et juste, les tudiants ayant pass plus de deux ans  tudier en ligne, les entrepreneurs crant de nouvelles entreprises grce au travail  distance et les patients recevant les soins dont ils ont besoin grce aux services de tlmdecine. Dans le sillage de l'investissement historique du Congrs dans le dploiement du haut dbit, la _Net Neutrality and Broadband Justice Act_ donnerait  la FCC l'autorit dont elle a besoin pour interdire les pratiques discriminatoires telles que le blocage, la limitation et la priorisation payante en ligne. Cela donnerait galement  la FCC la capacit d'adopter des politiques efficaces en matire de large bande qui amliorent la scurit publique, augmentent l'accessibilit, rduisent la fracture numrique et protgent les consommateurs.

"Nous avons besoin de la neutralit du net pour que les puissantes entreprises de mdias sociaux ne puissent pas marcher sur leurs concurrents en concluant des accords avec de grands fournisseurs de haut dbit", a dclar Markey lors d'une confrence de presse jeudi. "Nous avons besoin de la neutralit du net pour que les utilisateurs puissent toujours s'exprimer librement sur les rseaux sociaux et raconter leurs histoires personnelles sur la sant reproductive, la violence arme et le changement climatique et faire entendre leur voix afin qu'ils puissent organiser des manifestations pacifiques dans notre pays."

En 2017, la FCC de Trump a abdiqu la responsabilit de l'agence de superviser le secteur du haut dbit lorsqu'elle a abrog les rgles de neutralit du Net et class les FAI dans la catgorie des  services d'information , une catgorie juridique qui limite considrablement la capacit de la Commission  mettre fin aux abus de l'industrie. La reclassification de l'accs Internet par le nouveau projet de loi en tant que service de tlcommunications permettrait  la FCC de promouvoir l'abordabilit et l'accessibilit en ligne et de protger les utilisateurs d'Internet et les premiers intervenants contre les coupures de rseau draisonnables, en particulier en cas d'urgence.

L'annonce du projet de loi intervient  un moment o le Snat a bloqu ses efforts pour confirmer Gigi Sohn, le candidat du prsident Biden pour occuper le cinquime et dernier sige  la FCC. Une campagne de diffamation incessante orchestre par des lobbyistes de l'industrie et des agents de droite a entrav la confirmation de Sohn, qui donnerait  la commission de cinq membres le vote majoritaire dont elle a besoin pour agir sur une srie de questions cruciales.

En 2021, le prsident Joe Biden a sign un dcret visant  promouvoir la concurrence, la technologie tant directement dans sa ligne de mire. Le dcret appelle les agences amricaines comme la Federal Communications Commission (FCC) et la Federal Trade Commission (FTC)  mettre en uvre 72 dispositions spcifiques. Les sujets incluent la restauration des dispositions de neutralit du net abroges lors de l'administration prcdente, la codification des rgles de  droit de rparation  et l'augmentation du contrle des monopoles technologiques.

Biden a soulign quelques-unes des dispositions lors d'une confrence de presse avant de signer son dcret. Il a soulign les demandes que la Food and Drug Administration permette aux gens d'acheter des appareils auditifs en vente libre (s'appuyant sur une loi signe par l'ancien prsident Donald Trump en 2017) et que la FTC interdise ou restreigne les clauses de non-concurrence qui limitent la capacit des travailleurs  changer d'emploi, un type de politique courante dans l'industrie de la technologie.

Le dcret comprend galement des modifications visant  offrir aux abonns Internet plus de choix et un meilleur service. Il demande  la FCC d'exiger des fournisseurs de services Internet qu'ils dclarent les prix et les tarifs d'abonnement, d'empcher les FAI de conclure des accords avec les propritaires qui limitent les options des locataires et de raviver les rgles de neutralit du net de l're Obama.

Les commissaires dmocrates du FCC ont salu le dcret :  Chaque Amricain devrait disposer d'un haut dbit abordable et de haute qualit. Le dcret d'aujourd'hui met en lumire les valeurs qui devraient conduire notre travail vers cet objectif : l'abordabilit, l'quit, la concurrence, l'innovation et le choix des consommateurs , a dclar le commissaire Geoffrey Starks dans un communiqu.  Les dizaines de millions d'Amricains sans accs Internet fiable comptent sur nous   la FCC et dans l'ensemble du gouvernement fdral  pour lutter pour un march du haut dbit plus dynamique et inclusif . La prsidente par intrim de la FCC, Jessica Rosenworcel, a galement salu cette dcision, affirmant que  notre conomie prospre grce  la concurrence .


*Quelques commentaires sur le projet de loi*

 Le Net Neutrality and Broadband Justice Act reflte le fait indniable qu'aujourd'hui, le haut dbit n'est pas un luxe. C'est essentiel. Cela signifie que les dommages potentiels auxquels les internautes sont confronts sans de solides protections de la neutralit du net et sans que la FCC ne soit en mesure d'exercer son autorit approprie sont plus importants que jamais , a dclar le snateur Markey.  Ma lgislation inverserait l'approche prjudiciable adopte par la FCC de Trump, qui a laiss l'accs au haut dbit non rglement et les consommateurs sans protection. Cela donnerait  la FCC les outils dont elle a besoin pour protger l'Internet libre et ouvert, crant ainsi un avenir  large bande juste pour tous dans notre pays. Je remercie mes partenaires pour leur soutien  cette lgislation cruciale .

 Pour tous ceux qui veulent plus d'innovation, plus de voix et moins de contrle des entreprises sur Internet, la neutralit du net est une vidence absolue , a dclar le snateur Wyden.  J'ai rdig le premier projet de loi du Snat sur la neutralit du net pour protger l'Internet ouvert, o les bits sont des bits et personne n'a  payer de supplment pour les routes  page numrique juste pour apprendre, faire des achats ou obtenir des soins de sant en ligne. L'Oregon et d'autres tats ont intensifi les mesures  la suite des actions dommageables de l'administration Trump. Maintenant, je suis fier de m'associer au snateur Markey et au reprsentant Matsui pour rtablir la neutralit du net  travers le pays et empcher les gros fournisseurs d'abuser les consommateurs et les petites entreprises . 

 L'conomie du 21e sicle repose sur un Internet libre et ouvert, offrant aux innovateurs et aux consommateurs un accs  des services et des informations vitaux , a dclar la dpute Matsui.  La drglementation de l're Trump a laiss le paysage Internet sans protections compltes des consommateurs, permettant des pratiques discriminatoires qui laissent les Amricains ordinaires face aux consquences. Pour que l'cosystme en ligne reste un moteur dynamique d'innovation, nous avons besoin de rgles de conduite claires qui empchent les fournisseurs de services Internet de bloquer, de ralentir et de hirarchiser le trafic Web. Ce projet de loi donnera  la FCC le pouvoir de s'adapter au march en constante volution, de dfendre un accs quitable et de promouvoir la libert d'expression et l'innovation en ligne .

 Un Internet libre et ouvert est vital pour notre conomie de l'innovation. L'tat de Washington abrite la cinquime proportion la plus leve de travailleurs  distance dans le pays, ainsi que la concentration la plus leve de travailleurs dans le secteur de la technologie. Ces emplois dpendent d'une connectivit fiable , a dclar le snateur Cantwell, prsident du comit du commerce.  Ce projet de loi augmenterait la concurrence, protgerait les consommateurs et interdirait aux fournisseurs de haut dbit de ralentir arbitrairement le service, garantissant que tout le monde puisse accder  ce grand galiseur .

 La pandmie a clairement montr que l'accs  Internet n'est plus un luxe, mais une ncessit et que les consommateurs n'ont pas seulement besoin du haut dbit, ils doivent pouvoir demander des comptes  leurs fournisseurs. Aprs tout, chacun devrait pouvoir aller o il veut et faire ce qu'il veut en ligne sans que son fournisseur de haut dbit ne fasse de choix  sa place , a dclar la prsidente de la FCC, Jessica Rosenworcel.  Je soutiens la neutralit du Net parce qu'elle favorise cette ouverture et cette responsabilit. Bien que je sois convaincu que la FCC a l'autorit dont elle a besoin pour adopter les rgles de neutralit du Net, une lgislation qui contribue  garantir qu'il s'agit de la loi du pays est la bienvenue .

"J'ai dj dclar que les rgles de neutralit du Net de 2015 de la FCC taient la bonne approche. Cette approche est taye par un dossier volumineux et un soutien public crasant, et elle a t teste devant les tribunaux. Le Net Neutrality and Broadband Justice Act codifierait exactement cela , a dclar le commissaire de la FCC, Geoffrey Starks.  Le COVID et les dernires annes ont prouv que le haut dbit est essentiel pour le 21e sicle. Cette lgislation est une tape ncessaire qui apportera une certitude aux consommateurs et aux fournisseurs de haut dbit, et permettra  chacun d'aller de l'avant. Il a mon soutien indfectible.

Source : communiqu de presse

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous pour ou contre la neutralit du net ? Dans quelle mesure ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Les applications chinoises pourraient faire l'objet d'assignations ou d'interdictions en vertu d'un dcret de Joe Biden
 ::fleche::  Joe Biden rvoque et remplace les dcrets de Trump qui interdisaient TikTok, par une mesure qui demandera au ministre du Commerce d'enquter sur les applications lies  des adversaires trangers
 ::fleche::  Joe Biden signe un dcret interdisant les investissements amricains dans les entreprises chinoises, une continuit de la politique amricaine vis--vis de la Chine

----------


## Fagus

> tes-vous pour ou contre la neutralit du net ? Dans quelle mesure ?


a dpend  :;): 
-S'il y a assez de bande passante pour tout le monde, oui bien videmment.
-Si le trafic demand excde les capacits du rseau, soit on dgrade tout le monde, y compris les gens qui font des choses utiles avec, soit a me choquerait pas trop de dgrader la vido de divertissement (qui reprsente l'crasante majorit de la bande passante). Parce que, c'est mignon les chatons en 8k, mais que en 4k a passe aussi ...

(Dj que par cologie je regarde les MOOC en 480p max tant que j'arrive  lire le code, et les confrences en 144p si on voit que la tte des gens...).

----------


## Mimoza

@Fagus : La gestion de la qualit de service (QOS) des flux n'est pas le cur du sujet de la neutralit et est dj mis en place.
Les sujets principaux sont 1/"autorise t-on les FAI a faire payer une surtaxe a certain services (AWS, Netflix, ...) et pas d'autres", un autre est 2/"sur les forfait avec volume de donnes (ex/mobile), peux t-on ne pas compter le trafique de certains services partenaire ?".

1/ C'est un non sens de faire a. Le client du FAI c'est l'utilisateur final qui a payer pour accder a TOUT les services, pas juste une portion. Cot technique rseau le fait d'envoyer du traffique sur un rseau externe est dj grer commercialement, a s'appel le "peering". En gros on fait la balance du volume de donnes que tu m'envoie VS ce que je t'envoie et suivant la ou a penche on se verse des , le prix /To est une histoire commercial, pas politique. Les FAI disent que "les gros services qui font plein de profit doivent participer au dveloppement du rseau", mais comme je l'explique juste avant ils le font dj ! Cot Netflix pour faire baisser la facture ils installent des CDN directement au sein du rseau du FAI. Un dput a pris la mtaphore du page d'autoroute ou les camions ne payent pas la mme chose que les voitures. Mais son explication joue contre lui car le camion (gros service) paye dj (peering) pour l'utilisation de l'autoroute (peering). Donc clairement il n'a rien compris a la problmatique. Une image plus juste serais un facteur qui fait payer l'expditeur ET le destinataire pour certains transporteurs et pas d'autres.

2/ Favoriser un service partenaire fausse la concurrence car un jeune service similaire mais non partenaire ne pourra jamais se dvelopper comme il aurait d, voir mourir ou tre racheter a bas prix.

La neutralit du net est de considrer tous les acteurs de manire similaire et les faire payer suivant leur consommation avec la mme rgle de calcul. Ni plus ni moins.

----------


## Escapetiger

::fleche::  tes-vous pour ou contre la neutralit du net ? Dans quelle mesure ?

Ecoutons un de nos minents collgues sur la question :



Benjamin Bayart - Neutralit du net - Thinkerview
_(2014 - dure 33 min 47 )_

Benjamin Bayart - Wikipedia

[Edit]



> (.../...)
> 
> *Que signifie le principe de neutralit du net  laquelle vous tes trs attach ?
> *
> Elle peut se comprendre comme une rgle de droit. Cest un principe de  libert.
> 
> Votre accs Internet est dcoupl des usages que vous en fates et ne concerne pas votre oprateur. On peut galement  dfinir la neutralit du Net comme un principe dingnierie qui est la non spcialisation du rseau.
> 
> Si le rseau ntait pas neutre,  votre oprateur identifierait les usages les plus lucratifs pour vous vendre laccs. Par exemple, il  vous vendra une offre incluant Netflix.  lheure actuelle, vous vous moquez de savoir si loffre est porte par Orange, SFR ou autre. Ce qui vous intresse nest pas le rseau, mais lusage.
> ...


Source : Entretien avec Benjamin Bayart : Entre Big Data et surveillance, en route vers une socit paranoaque ! | Carnets d'Alerte
JUIN 20, 2021 LES ENTRETIENS FONDAMENTAUX

----------


## Escapetiger

> C'est un peu le talon dAchille de la consultation publique. On passe de la dmocratie  l'*ochlocratie*.
> 
> Pour vous viter de chercher : "Ochlocratie n'est pas un synonyme de dmocratie au sens de gouvernement par le peuple. Le terme foule, non le terme peuple, est employ ː il suggre dans un sens pjoratif la foule en tant que masse manipulable ou passionnelle. On parle alors de phnomnes de foule, souvent provoqus par la dmagogie ou le populisme".


 :+1: 

*Ochlocratie* _(wikipedia)_

L*ochlocratie* (du grec ancien ὀχλοκρατία / _okhlokrata_, via le latin : _ochlocratia_) est un rgime politique dans lequel la foule (_okhlos_) a le pouvoir d'imposer sa volont. Le terme est tomb en dsutude, mais il a t dbattu dans les ouvrages de philosophie politique. _Le Robert_ en donne la dfinition :

*Ochlocratie* : 1568. Emprunt au grec _okhlocratia_, de _okhlos_,  foule  et _kratos_,  pouvoir .  Gouvernement par la foule, la multitude, la populace  .

Ochlocratie n'est pas un synonyme de dmocratie au sens de _gouvernement par le peuple_. Le terme foule, non le terme peuple, est employ : il suggre dans un sens pjoratif la foule en tant que masse manipulable ou passionnelle. On parle alors de phnomnes de foule, souvent provoqus par la dmagogie ou le populisme. Ceci en l'opposant  des formes de gouvernement politique supposes plus rationnelles ou du moins raisonnables, qu'elles soient dmocratiques ou non, et pour cela considres plus souhaitables par principe.

Longtemps prsent dans les dictionnaires franais, le mot avait disparu du vocabulaire politique depuis la fin du XIXe sicle : le dictionnaire de l'Acadmie franaise ne comporte ainsi plus ce terme depuis sa huitime dition de 1932-35. Toutefois, depuis la fin de l'anne 2018,  la suite du mouvement des Gilets jaunes, le mot et son concept ont refait surface dans les mdias. L'entre  ochlocratie  a ainsi rintgr certains dictionnaires majeurs, comme le Petit Robert, en 2019 (.../...)

----------

